#  > Prikbord >  > Wie schrijft die blijft >  Onderzoek opgestart na discriminatie/etnisch profileren door Belastingdienst

## Revisor

*Onderzoek naar discriminatie door Belastingdienst*

Jan Kleinnijenhuis 1:30, 20 mei 2019


Ahmed Gkce, eigenaar** van een gastouderbureau in Eindhoven dat ontdekte dat een ambtenaar in een Excel-bestand de tweede nationaliteit van ouders bijhield.  Merlin Daleman

*De Belastingdienst blijkt gegevens over de nationaliteit van burgers te gebruiken in zijn controles.*

De Autoriteit Persoonsgegevens doet onderzoek naar mogelijk etnisch profileren door de Belastingdienst. De fiscus bezit gegevens over de tweede nationaliteit van mensen en gebruikt die om te bepalen wie er gecontroleerd wordt bij de kinderopvangtoeslag, blijkt uit onderzoek van Trouw en RTL Nieuws.

Aanleiding voor het onderzoek van de autoriteit zijn klachten van een gastouderbureau uit Eindhoven en van een kinderdagverblijf uit Almere. Het gastouderbureau ontdekte in 2016 tijdens een bijeenkomst met een ambtenaar van de Belastingdienst dat deze in een Excel-bestand de tweede nationaliteit van mensen bijhield. Het kinderdagverblijf uit Almere trok aan de bel toen alleen ouders van buitenlandse komaf te maken kregen met stopzetting van toeslagen, terwijl ouders met alleen de Nederlandse nationaliteit in eerste instantie geen problemen ondervonden.

*Tweede nationaliteit*

De Autoriteit Persoonsgegevens (AP) zegt dat het in bijna alle gevallen verboden is om bijzondere gegevens omtrent ras en etniciteit vast te leggen of te verwerken. Of dat indirect toch gebeurd is via het gebruik maken van de tweede nationaliteit wordt nu onderzocht. Al in 2017 vroeg de AP aan de Belastingdienst of die beschikt over de tweede nationaliteit van toeslaggerechtigden, en of nationaliteit gebruikt wordt in risicoselectie voor controle. De Belastingdienst ontkende dat destijds allebei, zo blijkt uit een brief van de dienst aan de AP, die in bezit is van Trouw en RTL.

De Belastingdienst erkent in antwoord op vragen van Trouw en RTL nu wl dat de nationaliteitsgegevens worden gebruikt bij de controles. Volgens de dienst komen die automatisch uit de Basisregistratie Personen (BRP) en kan daarmee worden gecontroleerd of een ouder die toeslag aanvraagt de Nederlandse nationaliteit bezit of een verblijfsstatus heeft.

Sinds 2015 wordt tweede nationaliteit echter niet meer bijgehouden in de BRP, om te voorkomen dat mensen ongewild met hun tweede nationaliteit geconfronteerd blijven worden. Voortaan staat alleen geregistreerd of iemand Nederlander is of niet. Het ministerie van binnenlandse zaken en koninkrijksrelaties reageert verbaasd op het bericht dat de Belastingdienst de gegevens nog altijd in bezit heeft. De Belastingdienst heeft geen autorisatie voor het bevragen van nationaliteiten waarvan de bijhouding beindigd is. Als zij de nationaliteit(en) bevragen, ontvangen ze alleen de Nederlandse nationaliteit. De Belastingdienst zegt oorspronkelijke gegevens in de BRP te bezitten waar ook de tweede nationaliteit in voorkomt, en momenteel de mogelijkheden te bezien om deze gegevens te schonen in de systemen.

*Gedupeerde ouders*

De kwestie van tweede nationaliteit is een onderbelicht aspect in de massale, en veelal onterechte, stopzetting van kinderopvangtoeslag in 2014. De Nationale Ombudsman schreef hier in 2017 een vernietigend rapport over, en onlangs kreeg de Belastingdienst voor de tweede keer een tik op de vingers, nu bij de Raad van State. De Belastingdienst weigert nog altijd ouders tegemoet te komen. Alleen zaken van ouders die na vijf jaar nog procederen worden mogelijk herzien.

De Belastingdienst stelt dat bij fraudebestrijding niet wordt geselecteerd op tweede nationaliteit van gastouders, gastouderbureaus of vraagouders. Maar zeker weten doet de dienst dat niet: Voor geen enkele organisatie is het mogelijk een absolute individuele garantie te geven. Dat geldt ook voor de onze.

Vorige week zei de huidige directeur Toeslagen van de Belastingdienst nog dat het meer gevolg dan oorzaak is dat vooral mensen met een tweede nationaliteit zijn aangemerkt voor extra controle. Tijdens een bijeenkomst met gedupeerde ouders van het gastouderbureau uit Eindhoven, waar vooral ouders van Turkse komaf klant zijn, wees zij op de maatschappelijke druk in 2014 om stevig in te grijpen. Als je bijvoorbeeld een Bulgaars gastouderbureau hebt, dan is de kans dat daar veel Bulgaren aangesloten zijn groot. Dat is hier ook het geval.


https://www.trouw.nl/home/onderzoek-...enst~a8c97834/

----------


## Revisor

*Alleen de ouders van buitenlandse afkomst waren opeens hun kindertoeslag kwijt*

Jan Kleinnijenhuis 1:30, 20 mei 2019


Ahmed Gkce, eigenaar** van een gastouderbureau in Eindhoven.  Merlin Daleman

*Hoe ging de Belastingdienst te werk bij de omstreden stopzettingen van kinderopvangtoeslagen in 2014? Daarover resten nog steeds veel vragen. Zoals waarom juist ouders van buitenlandse komaf hun toeslag kwijtraakten.*

Na vijf jaar weet Jacqueline Imminga nog altijd niet goed wat haar nou precies overkomen is. Als eigenaar van een particuliere school en een kinderdagverblijf in Almere, krijgt zij in april 2014 plotseling veel verontruste ouders aan haar bureau. Van de ene op de andere dag is de toeslag die zij krijgen voor de kinderopvang stopgezet. Zonder dat ze weten waarom  de Belastingdienst meldt slechts dat zij moeten aantonen dat zij recht hebben op die toeslag. Wat daarvoor nodig is, welke bewijsstukken de ouders moeten aanleveren, wordt niet vermeld.

Het ging in die periode al slecht met de kinderopvang, vertelt Imminga. De economie draaide slecht, de werkloosheid liep hard op en daardoor liep de vraag naar kinderopvang snel terug. Veel kinderdagverblijven moesten de deuren sluiten. Ook wij hadden het moeilijk. Achteraf gezien is het handelen van de Belastingdienst destijds ons fataal geworden.

Imminga neemt direct na de signalen van de ouders contact op met de Belastingdienst, ervan overtuigd dat er ergens een fout is gemaakt. Daar lijkt het inderdaad op, want de contactpersoon bij de Belastingdienst keurde alle aanvragen van Immingas klanten alsnog goed. De toeslagen zouden gewoon weer uitgekeerd worden, wordt Imminga verzekerd.

Maar een maand later gaat het wr fout, en krijgen de ouders opnieuw geen toeslag uitgekeerd. Ik heb weer met de Belastingdienst gebeld, en er werd gezegd dat het aan het systeem zou liggen. Omdat de goedkeuring handmatig was gedaan zou het systeem dat niet goed verwerkt hebben. Maar ondanks toezeggingen vanuit de Belastingdienst blijft het mis gaan voor de betrokken ouders, de toeslagen worden niet meer uitgekeerd.

*Buitenlandse komaf*

Wat Imminga dan al opvalt, is dat de selectie van ouders die problemen krijgen met de toeslag wel erg bijzonder is. Zij heeft een gemengd klantenbestand: ouders met een puur Nederlandse herkomst, maar ook veel gezinnen waarvan n of twee ouders een andere of tweede nationaliteit hebben. Geen van onze Nederlandse klanten kreeg problemen, zegt Imminga. Alleen de ouders van buitenlandse afkomst werden stopgezet. Dat geldt ook voor oud-klanten van Imminga, hoort zij later. Ook daar zijn het enkel ouders van buitenlandse komaf van wie de toeslag wordt stopgezet.

De Belastingdienst zegt in een reactie niet te willen ingaan op individuele zaken, maar ontkent dat alleen van buitenlandse namen de toeslagen zijn stopgezet. Trouw en RTL Nieuws die samen onderzoek hebben gedaan naar deze zaak, hebben echter inzage gehad in een lijst met klanten van Immingas kinderdagverblijf. Daaruit blijkt dat alleen gezinnen waarvan minimaal n ouder van buitenlandse komaf is, te maken kreeg met stopzettingen.

Volgens Imminga kwamen pas later andere ouders ook in de problemen. Wij bleven aankloppen bij de Belastingdienst  we zijn er zelfs langs geweest met een advocaat. Toen ineens zeiden ze dat ze niet over individuele zaken wilden praten. En tegelijkertijd kregen ouders achter onze rug om van de Belastingdienst te horen: uw kinderopvangverblijf fraudeert. Toen de zaak op de spits kwam, moesten ook Nederlandse ouders ineens bewijsstukken tot vijf jaar daarvoor inleveren, om aan te tonen dat ze recht hadden op toeslagen. Maar dat was pas na verloop van tijd, zegt Imminga.

*Fraudenetwerken*

De afgelopen jaren heeft de Belastingdienst flink ingezet op fraudebestrijding, zo zei staatssecretaris Menno Snel van financin al eerder aan de Tweede Kamer. Na de zogeheten Bulgarenfraude uit 2013, waaruit bleek dat groepen Oost-Europeanen onterecht toeslagen ontvingen, wil de politiek dat de Belastingdienst harder optreedt. Speciaal opgezette teams gaan zich richten op zogeheten facilitators, die de spil zouden vormen in fraudenetwerken. Deze teams krijgen grote bevoegdheden, hoeven weinig verantwoording af te leggen en documenteren nauwelijks wat zij doen.

Ook een gastouderbureau in Eindhoven krijgt vanaf 2014 met een dergelijk team te maken. Op basis van signalen die de Belastingdienst ontving, werden de toeslagen van 235 ouders direct stopgezet. Die signalen zouden komen van de GGD, zei staatssecretaris Snel recent in een Tweede Kamerdebat. De administratie van het bureau zou volgens de GGD niet op orde zijn, aldus Snel.

Ahmed Gkce, eigenaar van het bureau in kwestie, snapt daar niets van. Wij kregen brieven van de gemeente Eindhoven met complimenten over onze werkwijze, en die krijg je alleen als je een aantal inspecties op rij alles op orde hebt. Later hebben wij de GGD nog gevraagd: Hebben jullie aan de Belastingdienst laten weten dat er iets niet in orde zou zijn? Nee, was toen het antwoord. De Belastingdienst wil niet reageren op vragen over de zaak. De GGD Brabant-Zuidoost, verantwoordelijk voor het toezicht op het gastouderbureau, bevestigt dat het signaal niet van hen is gekomen. Omdat gastouders ook in andere regios werken, is het wel mogelijk dat de GGD uit die regio een signaal heeft doorgegeven.

*Financile nood*

Al vijf jaar lang is Gkce bezig met de gevolgen van de stopzetting van toeslagen van zijn klanten. Ouders werd gevraagd stukken aan te leveren, stukken die vanuit het gastouderbureau moesten worden verstrekt. De echtgenote van Gkce is advocaat, en begon de klanten bij te staan in de procedures tegen de Belastingdienst. Maar bezwaren bleven jarenlang op de plank liggen, en ondertussen raakten ouders in financile nood.

Mensen hebben hun baan opgezegd om maar voor de kinderen te gaan zorgen, zegt Gkce. De Belastingdienst heeft geen idee wat het deze mensen heeft aangedaan, en nog steeds doet. Want er lopen nog altijd rechtszaken over de stopzettingen uit 2014, ondanks een vernietigend rapport van de Nationale Ombudsman over de zaak, twee jaar geleden, en twee uitspraken van de Raad van State.

Niet alleen het verwijt van onregelmatigheden raakt Gkce, maar ook de manier waarop de Belastingdienst vervolgens te werk is gegaan. Van 235 ouders werd de toeslag stopgezet. Maar wij hadden in 2014 maar 157 klanten. En oorspronkelijk kwam de dienst met een lijst van meer dan driehonderd mensen die klant bij ons zouden zijn. Het is Gkce nog steeds onduidelijk hoe de Belastingdienst aan die aantallen komt.

Het is om die reden dat de projectleider van het team in 2016, twee jaar nadat de toeslagen zijn stopgezet en de meeste bezwaren van ouders nog altijd op de plank liggen, bij Gkce langs komt om na te gaan of zijn selectie eigenlijk wel klopt. Het blijkt dat er tientallen ouders op de lijst van de Belastingdienst staan die op geen enkele manier aan het bureau van Gkce gekoppeld kunnen worden.

In eerste instantie zegt de Belastingdienst dat dit komt doordat het alle gastouders die door Gkce worden bemiddeld in zijn onderzoek heeft betrokken. Omdat dezelfde gastouders ook door andere bureaus worden bemiddeld, zouden er ook vraagouders die via andere bureaus werkten op de lijst zijn gekomen. Maar zelfs als we die redenering volgen blijft er nog een groep ouders over die we niet kunnen plaatsen.

Na vragen van Trouw en RTL Nieuws stelt de Belastingdienst: Enkele vraagouders maakten gebruik van een ander gastouderbureau met hetzelfde correspondentieadres en dezelfde contactpersoon als het betrokken gastouderbureau. Zij zijn hierdoor in de onderzoekspopulatie opgenomen. Die redenering kan Gkce al helemaal niet volgen. Een ander gastouderbureau, op mijn adres, en dan zou ik zelf daarvoor de contactpersoon moeten zijn? Ik kan me niet indenken wat de Belastingdienst hiermee bedoelt.

*Tweede nationaliteit*

Tijdens de ontmoeting met de projectleider valt Gkce nog iets anders op. In het Excel-bestand met ouders van wie de toeslag is stopgezet, staat de tweede nationaliteit vermeldt. Jullie houden bij wie Turks of Marokkaans is, zegt Gkce tegen de ambtenaar. Dat zou allemaal standaard zijn, omdat die gegevens uit de gemeentelijke basisadministratie komen, zei hij tegen mij. Trouw en RTL Nieuws hebben het gespreksverslag van de ontmoeting gezien.

In reactie op vragen ontkent de Belastingdienst dat in de zaak van Gkce of in de zaak van Imminga sprake is van selectie op nationaliteit. Maar een verklaring waarom de ambtenaar gegevens over de tweede nationaliteit in zijn bestand had, geeft de dienst niet. De Belastingdienst zegt wel te controleren op Nederlanderschap. Het hebben van de Nederlandse nationaliteit, of een geldige verblijfsvergunning, is een vereiste voor het kunnen aanvragen van kinderopvangtoeslag. Maar waarom de gegevens ook opduiken in de controle op fraude, wordt niet duidelijk.

Volgens Jelle Klaas van het Nederlands Juristen Comit voor de Mensenrechten moet de Belastingdienst veel beter uitleggen waarom het gegevens over tweede nationaliteit heeft verzameld, gebruikt en verwerkt. Als tweede nationaliteit inderdaad geen enkele rol speelt, waarom kijk je er dan naar? Bovendien, zegt Klaas, is in de zaak van Gkce mogelijke fraude van het gastouderbureau de aanleiding voor onderzoek door de Belastingdienst. Dan doet nationaliteit er helemaal niet toe. Dan mogen ze het niet registreren en niet verwerken.

De Belastingdienst stelt dat de tweede nationaliteit ook de Nederlandse kan zijn. Maar dat gaat na 2015 in elk geval niet meer op. Toen werd besloten dat gegevens over tweede nationaliteit niet meer opgenomen zouden worden in de Basisregistratie Personen (BRP). Als iemand de Nederlandse nationaliteit heeft, wordt alleen dat nog vermeld. De Belastingdienst beschikt over oorspronkelijke gegevens in de BRP en beziet momenteel de mogelijkheden om deze gegevens te schonen in de systemen, zegt het in reactie op vragen van Trouw en RTL. Ze beseffen dus zelf ook dat ze deze gegevens niet mogen hebben of gebruiken, zegt Klaas daarover.

Gkce, en zijn echtgenote als advocate van veel gedupeerde ouders, zijn nog vrijwel dagelijks bezig met de stopzetting van toeslagen in 2014, en alles wat daar in de jaren daarop op volgde. Hij heeft een civiele rechtszaak aangespannen tegen de Belastingdienst vanwege de schade aan zijn bureau. Klanten stapten op vanwege de aanhoudende beschuldiging van fraude door de Belastingdienst.

Wij zijn gevangen in deze situatie en de Belastingdienst erkent niet eens dat zij een probleem heeft veroorzaakt. Toen ik de Belastingdienst vroeg wat ik moest doen om deze zaak afgerond te krijgen, antwoordden zij dat niemand me tegenhield om door te bouwen aan mijn onderneming. Maar hoe moet je dat doen terwijl continu de zweem van fraude om je heen gehouden wordt?



https://www.trouw.nl/samenleving/all...wijt~a3bf4047/

----------


## HaasHaas

bizar. eerst als beleid invoeren en dan vervolgens zogenaamd een onderzoek inlassen. uiteindelijk sust het zichzelf op de achtergrond. wat een overheid.

----------


## IQVanEenGarnaal

het zijn vuile flikkers daar bij de belastingdienst

----------


## Revisor

*Belastingdienst gebruikte nep-bewijs om toeslagen stop te zetten*

Gisteren om 06:33 door Redactie | Bron: ANP


Afbeelding: ANP

*De Belastingdienst heeft nep-bewijs gebruikt om een gastouderbureau voor kinderopvang en honderden ouders aan te pakken en toeslagen voor kinderopvang onterecht stop te zetten.*

Het gaat in vrijwel alle gevallen om ouders met een tweede nationaliteit, zoals de Turkse of Marokkaanse. Dit blijkt uit onderzoek van RTL Nieuws en dagblad Trouw.

De dienst heeft onjuiste en verouderde informatie gebruikt. Op basis van die informatie informeerde staatssecretaris Snel (Financin) de Tweede Kamer verkeerd.

Het gaat om het gastouderbureau Dadim voor kinderopvang uit Eindhoven. De Belastingdienst heeft altijd beweerd dat signalen van de GGD in 2013 aanleiding waren voor een onderzoek naar dit bureau, wegens vermoedens van georganiseerd misbruik en fraude. Betrokken GGDs melden nu officieel dat de lezing van de Belastingdienst en Snel helemaal niet waar is.


https://www.limburger.nl/cnt/dmf2019...stop-te-zetten

----------


## Volkert-x

> bizar. eerst als beleid invoeren en dan vervolgens zogenaamd een onderzoek inlassen. uiteindelijk sust het zichzelf op de achtergrond. wat een overheid.


Ik zag dit gisteren bij Pauw voorbijkomen. Daar schrik je als burger wel van. Ik begrijp ook niet waarom de overheid niet ingrijpt ondanks het feit het 100% vast staat dat de Belastingdienst fout heeft gehandeld. 

De overheid staat er bij en kijkt er naar. Al jaren! En de politiek doet waar het goed in is:slap ouwehoeren en aan hen uren komen.

----------


## Volkert-x

Institutioneel racisme!

Wat voor bewijsvoering moet men nog meer aanvoeren voor de Nederlandse ingezetene om aan te voeren dat Nederland een racisrltische staat is? 

( zie de niet gebonden resoluties van de VN tav de Nederlandse overheid)!!

----------


## HaasHaas

> Ik zag dit gisteren bij Pauw voorbijkomen. Daar schrik je als burger wel van. Ik begrijp ook niet waarom de overheid niet ingrijpt ondanks het feit het 100% vast staat dat de Belastingdienst fout heeft gehandeld. 
> 
> De overheid staat er bij en kijkt er naar. Al jaren! En de politiek doet waar het goed in is:slap ouwehoeren en aan hen uren komen.


die instanties hebben veel te veel macht gekregen. vooral als het gaat om privacy en persoonsbescherming. daarnaast moet je je afvragen of de mensen die er werken wel de juiste mensen zijn. lui die door de politiek bezopen zijn zouden niet werkzaam mogen zijn bij dit soort instanties. vandaag is trouwens weer duidelijk geworden dat de belastingdienst weer een ongelofelijke lek had in de bescherming van de persoonsgegevens. elke accountant kon van zijn oude clinten de gegevens opvragen. ook zonder machtiging. het grootste probleem is nog altijd de automatisering. een dergelijke belangrijke instantie automatiseren is vragen om grote problemen.

----------


## Revisor

*Gebruik algoritmes voor andere kwesties dan etnisch profileren

De ingezonden lezersbrieven van maandag 3 juni.

Redactie* 2 juni 2019, 17:28


Metrostation van de Noord-Zuidlijn in Amsterdam. Beeld Jannes Linders

*Brief van de dag*

Naar aanleiding van de berichtgeving in onder andere de Volkskrant (Ten eerste, 21 mei) lijkt de veronderstelling gerechtvaardigd dat een stel ambtenaren tijd en geld heeft gevonden om een aantal algoritmes te (laten) ontwikkelen die etnisch profileren mogelijk maakt, met als uitgangspunt fraude te voorspellen op basis van etniciteit. 

Natuurlijk, hun doelstellingen passen in de kaders van de samenleving die deze ambtenaren kennelijk voor ogen hebben. Een surveillancestaat?

Maar, was het niet veel verstandiger geweest als die tijd en dat geld waren benut om een heel ander algoritme te ontwikkelen, namelijk n die voorspelt welke budgetoverschrijdingen te verwachten vallen bij allerlei plannen van de overheid en bij zelfstandig bestuursorganisaties?

De rij met echecs is immers welhaast eindeloos. De Betuweroute, de Noord-Zuidlijn, het CBR, het UWV, het Ministerie van Defensie, de Belastingdienst, en ga zo maar door. Allemaal instanties die verantwoordelijk zijn voor de verspilling van meerdere miljarden belastinggeld per jaar als we de media en verschillende onderzoeksbureaus mogen geloven. En allemaal echecs met dezelfde structuren, historie en kenmerken. En laten dat nu precies de ingredinten zijn voor een goed voorspellend algoritme. Alle data zijn beschikbaar, ik zou zeggen, ontwikkelen dat ding. Mocht het zo zijn dat deze ambtenaren werken met een taakstellend budget, dan voorspel ik, zonder algoritme, dat ze hun taakstelling moeiteloos zullen overtreffen zonder dat ze onze samenleving teisteren met hun overdreven wantrouwen ten opzichte van de inwoners van ons mooie land. Aan de slag.

Jan Venekamp, Beilen

https://www.volkskrant.nl/columns-op...eren~bebbb132/

----------


## Revisor

*De Belastingdienst procedeerde jaren tegen ouders zonder bewijs*


Staatssecretaris Menno Snel van financin. Beeld ANP

De Belastingdienst weet intern al sinds 2015 dat het stopzetten van kinderopvangtoeslag van honderden ouders onverdedigbaar was. Desondanks hield de fiscus ten opzichte van de ouders vol dat zij geen recht op toeslagen hadden, tot rechtszaken aan toe.

Jan Kleinnijenhuis2 juli 2019, 21:26

In die rechtszaken werden zelfs stukken met voor de Belastingdienst onwelgevallige informatie achtergehouden om zaken niet te verliezen.

Het gaat om toeslagen voor kinderopvang die in 2014 ten onrechte werden stopgezet. Honderden ouders werden daarvan de dupe. Trouw en RTL Nieuws onthulden eerder al dat de Belastingdienst rommelde met het bewijs voor die stopzetting. Vrijwel alle ouders maakten daarom bezwaar.

Staatssecretaris Menno Snel (D66) van financin heeft de Tweede Kamer dinsdag een vertrouwelijk intern document, gevonden bij de FIOD, toegestuurd waaruit blijkt dat de Belastingdienst al lang wist dat men geen enkel bewijs had. Behandelaars van bezwaarschriften van ouders schreven elkaar in september 2015 al dat zij juridisch moeilijk konden verdedigen dat toeslagen stopgezet waren. Vermoedens van onjuistheden bij de ouders waren niet hard te maken en men had moeite om de beslissing in stand te houden.

Het is de zoveelste keer in korte tijd dat Snel moet melden dat hij de Kamer onvolledig en onjuist heeft genformeerd over de zaak. Vorige week gaf de staatssecretaris al toe dat gastouders en een gastouderbureau die centraal staan in deze zaak weinig te verwijten viel. Nu blijkt dat ook de ouders niets verkeerd deden. Onduidelijk is wie opdracht gaf om toch voet bij stuk te houden, en of de staatssecretaris destijds wist van het zonder grond ontnemen van toeslagen van honderden ouders.

In september publiceerde Trouw al over een interne instructie uit 2016 waaruit bleek dat bezwaren van ouders afgewezen moesten worden. Destijds deed Snel dit nog af als een collegiale handreiking, waaruit niet zou blijken dat alle bezwaren afgewezen moesten worden. Nu blijkt dat er in 2015 intern al verzet was tegen het structureel afwijzen van bezwaren van ouders.

Donderdag debatteert de Tweede Kamer met Snel over de kwestie.


https://www.trouw.nl/binnenland/de-b...wijs~bbb24121/

----------


## Ibrah1234

> [b]Gebruik algoritmes voor andere kwesties dan etnisch profileren


Vreemd verhaal. Van dat soort algoritmes maken banken ook gebruik. Ondoenlijk het allemaal handmatig te controleren.

Als je bijv. fraudeert met je aangiftes BTW belastingdienst dan heeft iedereen die fictieve cijfers opgeeft een voorkeur voor bepaalde cijfers. Deze komen dan bovengemiddeld voor. Het algoritme plukt deze eruit. 

Niets nieuw onder de zon.

----------


## Revisor

*Mogelijk duizenden extra ouders gedupeerd in toeslagaffaire*


Staatssecretaris Menno Snel van financin. Beeld ANP

De Belastingdienst heeft erkend dat het in mogelijk tientallen fraude-onderzoeken onrechtmatig heeft gehandeld. 

*Jan Kleinnijenhuis* 8 juli 2019, 22:14

De slepende affaire rond de stopgezette kinderopvangtoeslag is nog veel groter dan staatssecretaris Snel aan de Kamer heeft gemeld. De Belastingdienst heeft bij mogelijk duizenden ouders de afgelopen jaren de kinderopvangtoeslag onterecht stop gezet en teruggevorderd. Dat bleek vandaag tijdens een rechtszaak van een gedupeerde ouder bij de rechtbank Rotterdam. Tot nu toe was bekend dat ruim driehonderd ouders waren gedupeerd.

Tijdens de zitting bleek dat ook deze ouder betrokken is in een fraudezaak van een speciaal fraudeteam van de Belastingdienst. Dit zogeheten combiteam aanpak facilitators (CAF) stond de afgelopen maanden centraal in de politieke commotie over een fraudeonderzoek naar een gastouderbureau in Eindhoven. Die ontstond na herhaalde onthullingen van Trouw en RTL Nieuws, waaruit bleek dat de Belastingdienst rommelde met verouderd bewijs en jacht maakte op een klokkenluider die stukken naar buiten bracht die de Belastingdienst zelf in rechtszaken achterhield.

Pas vorige week gaf staatssecretaris Snel van financin toe dat de aanleiding voor dat fraudeonderzoek ontbrak, en dat de Belastingdienst onrechtmatig had gehandeld door onmiddellijk de toeslagen van alle betrokken ouders stop te zetten.

Een hoge ambtenaar van de Belastingdienst, die vandaag persoonlijk het woord kwam voeren in de rechtszaak, gaf toe dat die onrechtmatigheid ook in deze zaak heeft gespeeld. Het is voor het eerst dat de Belastingdienst tegenover de rechter toegeeft dat naast het fraudeonderzoek naar het bureau in Eindhoven ook in andere fraudezaken in strijd met de wet is gehandeld.

*Geen signalen*

De uitspraken tijdens de zitting zijn opvallend. Snel zei vorige week in een debat met de Tweede Kamer nog dat hij geen signalen had dat het in meer zaken is misgegaan. Ik kan niet het aantal signalen tellen dat ik niet heb, aldus een gerriteerde Snel afgelopen donderdag.

Dat er nu toch in andere zaken onrechtmatig is gehandeld, roept de vraag op hoe het in de overige 170 CAF-zaken is gegaan. In de ene zaak rond het bureau in Eindhoven zijn ruim driehonderd ouders gedupeerd. Dat betekent dat er in totaal al snel sprake is van duizenden, mogelijk tienduizenden ouders waarvan de toeslag onterecht is stopgezet.

Tweede Kamerlid Pieter Omtzigt (CDA) eist per ommegaande een brief van staatssecretaris waarin hij duidelijk maakt hoeveel ouders gedupeerd zijn in vergelijkbare zaken, en hoe hij hun schade gaat vergoeden. Al in maart heb ik naar een onderzoek hierover gevraagd en dat is nog niet eens gestart. Ik verwacht dat dit onmiddellijk alsnog gebeurt, en dat alle gedupeerde ouders gecompenseerd worden zoals is toegezegd voor de zaak uit Eindhoven.

Volgens Omtzigt laat de zaak van vandaag precies zien waar de Belastingdienst de plank heeft misgeslagen in de jacht op fraudeurs met toeslagen. Er zullen best gastouderbureaus geweest zijn die fraudeerden, maar dat betekent nog niet dat ook alle ouders niet goed hebben gehandeld.

*Maat vol*

Voor Renske Leijten (SP) is de maat nu echt vol. Deze schaamteloze intimidatie van de Belastingdienst moet stoppen. Daarom ga ik een meldpunt openen waar alle gedupeerde ouders van deze fraude door de overheid zich kunnen melden. De meldingen wil Leijten voorleggen aan staatssecretaris Snel, die een oplossing voor alle gedupeerden moet zoeken.

Opvallend is dat de Belastingdienst tot voor kort volhield dat de gedupeerde ouder in de zaak van vandaag nergens recht op had. Pas afgelopen vrijdag kreeg zij een herziening toegestuurd, waarin zij alsnog kinderopvangtoeslag voor het jaar 2016 kreeg toegewezen. Voortschrijdend inzicht, noemde de hoge ambtenaar van de Belastingdienst dat tijdens de zitting.

Tijdens de zitting bleek dat de Belastingdienst, in weerwil van eerdere beloften van Snel en diverse rechterlijke uitspraken, nog altijd stukken achterhoudt voor de rechter.


https://www.trouw.nl/nieuws/mogelijk...aire~b154d1c4/

----------


## Revisor

*Deze moeder weet nog steeds niet waarom de fiscus haar onterecht beschuldigde van fraude*


Beeld ANP

size=3]Na jaren van strijd tegen de Belastingdienst kreeg Gwendolyne Santos alsnog  gedeeltelijk  recht op kinderopvangtoeslag. Maar waarom werd zij eigenlijk betrokken in een fraudezaak?[/size]

*Jan Kleinnijenhuis* 9 juli 2019, 1:00

Gwendolyne Santos (27) hoeft niet lang na te denken als de rechter haar vraagt wat het voor haar betekent heeft om al zolang te moeten vechten tegen de Belastingdienst. Ik ben hier al jaren mee bezig, het heeft me heel veel gekost. Het was een heel zware periode, waarin mijn broertje en zusje uit huis zijn geplaatst en mijn moeder overleed. Terwijl ik de begrafenis van mijn moeder aan het regelen was, moest ik stukken verzamelen voor een rechtszaak tegen de Belastingdienst.

Daar bleef het niet bij. Pas sinds kort is Santos toegelaten tot de schuldhulpverlening, omdat de Belastingdienst daar eerder niet mee wilde instemmen. Als grootste schuldeiser hield de fiscus vol dat Santos gefraudeerd had en daarom wilde de dienst niet meewerken aan schuldsanering. Haar dochter moest Santos meenemen naar haar opleiding, omdat de opvang niet langer te betalen was. Zelfs een telefoontje van de school aan de Belastingdienst mocht niet baten om die situatie op te lossen.

*De stopzetting was onrechtmatig*

Hoe kwam Santos in het vizier van de Belastingdienst? Waarop waren de verdenkingen van fraude gebaseerd? Mocht de Belastingdienst eigenlijk zomaar haar kinderopvangtoeslag stopzetten? De meeste van die vragen blijven onbeantwoord tijdens de zitting, behalve de laatste. Een hoge ambtenaar van het ministerie van financin, die persoonlijk het woord komt voeren in de rechtszaak, is heel duidelijk: De stopzetting van de toeslag was onrechtmatig.

Daar kwam de Belastingdienst pas heel recent achter. In juni kreeg Santos nog een brief van de fiscus waarin gesteld wordt dat zij nergens recht op heeft. Pas afgelopen vrijdag kreeg ze een brief met de exact tegengestelde inhoud: de Belastingdienst had haar zaak nog eens bekeken en concludeert nu dat zij toch recht had.

Pijnlijk tegenover Santos, erkent de ambtenaar van de Belastingdienst, die het houdt op voortschrijdend inzicht. We hebben de zaak nogmaals bekeken, stelt hij nuchter vast. Wel zegt hij toe dat Santos in aanmerking kan komen voor schadevergoeding.

Santos is blij dat de Belastingdienst heeft toegegeven dat zij toch recht op toeslag heeft voor het jaar 2016, maar daarmee is de kous voor haar niet af. Eerder kreeg zij ongelijk bij de rechter voor het jaar 2015, waardoor zij zon 15.000 euro moet terugbetalen. Haar advocate wil een herziening in die zaak, nu blijkt dat de Belastingdienst mogelijk onrechtmatig gehandeld heeft. Zij eist inzage in het volledige onderzoeksdossier van CAF16, de naam van het fraudeonderzoek waar Santos kennelijk in betrokken raakte.

*Etnisch profileren*

Ook in deze zaak zijn aanwijzingen van etnisch profileren, betoogt de Jacqueline Nieuwstraten, de advocate van Santos. De houder van het gastouderbureau waar Santos klant was, verklaart dat er steeds meer van haar vraagouders onder de loep van de Belastingdienst kwamen. Maar het begon met alleen maar buitenlandse namen. Pas op het laatst ook de Nederlandse klanten, maar die kregen meestal na twee of drie maanden hun toeslag terug. De rest procedeert nog altijd tegen de Belastingdienst.

De ambtenaar van de Belastingdienst zegt dat hij die aanwijzingen niet herkent, maar moet toegeven dat de Belastingdienst het nog zal moeten uitzoeken. De advocate van Santos heeft het zichtbaar moeilijk als zij aanhaalt hoeveel moeders als Santos zij al eerder heeft bijgestaan. Heeft de Belastingdienst in die zaken net zo gehandeld, stukken achtergehouden? Is daar ook etnisch geprofileerd? Dit is onrecht, zo mag een overheid niet handelen!

Santos wijst nog op alle andere gedupeerden in deze zaak. Mijn gastouder en het gastouderbureau. De vader van mijn dochter, haar oma. Die relaties zijn onder druk komen te staan, en daar komen we nu langzaam van bij. Tegelijkertijd heb ik zon geluk gehad dat ik een familie had om op terug te vallen.

Kort geleden heeft ze haar opleiding afgerond, ondanks alle moeilijkheden in de afgelopen jaren. Ik had graag hbo willen doen, maar dat gaat er niet meer van komen.


https://www.trouw.nl/binnenland/deze...aude~b9c2de2f/

----------


## Revisor

*Snel is bereid rechtszaken tegen beschuldigde ouders stil te leggen*


Staatssecretaris Menno Snel van Financin tijdens het algemeen overleg in de Tweede Kamer over de langlopende kwestie rond het stopzetten van de kinderopvangtoeslag bij honderden ouders. Beeld ANP

De staatssecretaris van financin raakt verder verstrikt in de toeslagenaffaire. Hoeveel gedupeerden er zijn, is volstrekt onduidelijk. 

*Bart Zuidervaart* 9 juli 2019, 22:48

Staatssecretaris Menno Snel (D66, financin) is bereid alle rechtszaken tegen ouders die van fraude met kinderopvangtoeslag worden verdacht stil te leggen. Als gedupeerden hier behoefte aan hebben, zal dit vanzelfsprekend worden ondersteund, schrijft Snel in een brief aan de Tweede Kamer.

De staatssecretaris komt steeds in het nauw vanwege de toeslagenzaak. Trouw en RTL Nieuws toonden maandag aan dat in deze slepende affaire veel meer ouders ten onrechte zijn beschuldigd van fraude dan Snel heeft toegegeven. Mogelijk heeft de Belastingdienst de afgelopen jaren bij duizenden mensen op valse gronden de kinderopvangtoeslag stopgezet.

Hoe groot de groep met gedupeerden is, weet de staatssecretaris niet. Vorige week donderdag debatteerde de Kamer over de groep van ruim driehonderd slachtoffers, die als geheel door de Belastingdienst werd beschuldigd van fraude. Ten onrechte, bleek achteraf. Snel zei in dat debat geen signalen te hebben over andere gedupeerde ouders. Ik kan niet het aantal signalen tellen dat ik niet heb.

*De fiscus informeert de staatssecretaris onvoldoende*

Opmerkelijk genoeg gaf de fiscus vorige week vrijdag, een dag na het debat, in een brief aan een 27-jarige Rotterdamse vrouw toe dat ook haar kinderopvangtoeslag jarenlang ten onrechte niet is uitgekeerd. De verdenkingen van fraude deugden niet, na jarenlange strijd gaat ze vrijuit. De Belastingdienst geeft in dit geval toe onrechtmatig te hebben gehandeld.

Maar deze vrouw behoort niet tot de groep van ruim driehonderd gedupeerden waarover de Kamer vorige week discussieerde. Snel had kennelijk geen signalen over dit nieuwe geval. Dat duidt erop dat de ambtenaren van de Belastingdienst hem onwetend naar het debat lieten gaan. Het is in deze affaire niet voor het eerst dat de fiscus de staatssecretaris niet of nauwelijks informeert.

De jacht op ouders met kinderopvangtoeslag vloeit voort uit de Bulgarenfraude van 2013. Oost-Europese bendes slaagden er destijds in om op grote schaal de fiscus op te lichten en zo allerlei toeslagen te ontvangen. De Tweede Kamer eiste een harde aanpak. De Belastingdienst introduceerde speciale teams, die nieuwe oplichtingen moesten helpen voorkomen. Daar ging het mis. Snel erkende in het debat van vorige week dat deze teams ontvangers van kinderopvangtoeslag zagen als potentile fraudeurs en niet als een kwetsbare groep die hulp nodig had.

*Snel geeft verschillende boodschappen*

Opvallend is ook dat Snel in zijn nieuwste Kamerbrief beweert eerder te hebben aangegeven dat er mogelijk sprake is van gelijksoortig handelen van de fiscus in andere zaken. In werkelijkheid schreef hij vorige week aan de Kamer dat hij geen concrete aanwijzingen heeft voor onzorgvuldig handelen van de Belastingdienst, los van de bekende gevallen.

En terwijl Snel in het Kamerdebat van vorige week nog toegaf dat de fiscus in die honderden gevallen onrechtmatig heeft gehandeld, noemt hij het optreden van de Belastingdienst nu onzorgvuldig en onterecht  het woord onrechtmatig is uit de Kamerbrief van dinsdag verdwenen.

Pieter Omtzigt, Kamerlid van coalitiepartij CDA, neemt daar geen genoegen mee. Hij laat het woord onrechtmatig structureel weg. En dat laat zien dat hij het niet ernstig genoeg neemt.

Snel heeft een onderzoeksteam op het debacle gezet. Hoeveel slachtoffers er zijn, blijft voorlopig onduidelijk. De groep van driehonderd ouders vormt n zaak. In totaal zijn er 170 zaken. Het onderzoeksteam wil ook weten of bij het onterecht stopzetten van de toeslagen de nationaliteit van de ouders meespeelde. Oftewel, of er sprake was van etnisch profileren.

Intussen voert de Kamer de druk op. VVD, CDA en SP willen al deze week van Snel weten hoe groot de groep met gedupeerden is en hoeveel rechtszaken er lopen. Omtzigt: Het zou de Belastingdienst sieren als hij die zaken zelf stopzet.


https://www.trouw.nl/politiek/snel-i...ggen~b850fddf/

----------


## Revisor

Toeslagenaffaire

*Ministerie schrapte onwelgevallige passages uit onderzoeksrapport Belastingdienst*

Nadat blijkt dat de Belastingdienst stukken achterhoudt in rechtszaken tegen gedupeerde ouders van wie de kinderopvangtoeslag is stopgezet, stelt staatssecretaris Menno Snel een onderzoek in. Maar zijn ambtenaren bemoeien zich daar actief mee, en schrappen onwelgevallige passages uit het rapport.

Jan Kleinnijenhuis16 september 2019, 1:00

Ambtenaren van het ministerie van financin hebben rechtstreeks ingegrepen in een onderzoek naar het achterhouden van stukken door de Belastingdienst. Zij kregen toegang tot conceptverslagen van de onderzoekers, deden aanpassingen en schrapten bepaalde passages.

Dat blijkt uit e-mails en documenten die het ministerie van financin heeft vrijgegeven na een beroep op de Wet openbaarheid van bestuur door Trouw en RTL Nieuws. De mails en documenten laten zien dat het ministerie in hoge mate kon bepalen wat er wel en niet onderzocht werd.

*Een jaar lang toeslagen-affaire:*

*September 2018:* Uit onderzoek van Trouw blijkt dat de Belastingdienst onwelgevallige stukken achterhoudt in rechtszaken tegen ouders van wie de kinderopvangtoeslag is stopgezet.

*April 2019:* De Raad van State oordeelt vernietigend over het optreden van de fiscus.

*Mei 2019:* Trouw en RTL Nieuws onthullen dat de Belastingdienst sjoemelde met bewijsmateriaal om toeslagen stop te zetten. De Autoriteit Persoonsgegevens doet onderzoek naar mogelijk etnisch profileren.

*Juni 2019:* Staatssecretaris Snel geeft toe dat er sprake was van tunnelvisie bij de fiscus en hemzelf.

*Juli 2019:* De rechter draagt de fiscus op het volledige onderzoeksdossier tegen een gedupeerde ouder openbaar te maken. De fiscus is hier eind augustus tegen in beroep gegaan. 

Het gaat om een onderzoek naar het optreden van de Belastingdienst in het onrechtmatig stopzetten van kinderopvangtoeslag bij honderden ouders in 2014. Staatssecretaris Menno Snel (D66) van financin kwam daar het afgelopen jaar al meerdere keren door in politieke problemen. Voor het zomerreces gaf hij in de Tweede Kamer toe dat de Belastingdienst, en ook hijzelf, aan tunnelvisie leden bij het stopzetten van toeslagen en jarenlang slepende procedures tegen ouders die in grote financile problemen kwamen.

Vorig jaar september stelde Snel een onderzoek in toen uit onderzoek van Trouw bleek dat de Belastingdienst herhaaldelijk stukken achterhield in rechtszaken tegen ouders van wie de kinderopvangtoeslag onrechtmatig was stopgezet. Gespecialiseerde ITers moesten de systemen van de Belastingdienst doorzoeken op stukken die eigenlijk aan de rechter voorgelegd moeten worden.

*Geen volledig beeld*

De onderzoekers gaven in een tussenrapportage aan dat zij geen volledig beeld konden krijgen, omdat medewerkers van de Belastingdienst mogelijk documenten hadden gewijzigd, verplaatst of vernietigd. Daarom wilden zij kijken naar autorisaties van medewerkers, om na te gaan tot welke documenten zij toegang en schrijfrechten hadden.

Uit e-mails van ambtenaren van het ministerie blijkt dat deze tussenrapportage doelbewust is aangepast. Zo werd de verwijzing naar het onderzoek naar autorisaties uit het rapport verwijderd, uit angst dat dit later bekend zou worden. Ik heb in rood wat aanpassingen gedaan, om e.e.a. verder aan te scherpen, maar ook met het oog op het eventueel moeten verstrekken van dit stuk. Wat ik heb weggehaald, is het onderzoek naar de autorisaties, schrijft een ambtenaar.

*Afstemming met de onderzoekers*

In een brief aan de Tweede Kamer, afgelopen vrijdag, naar aanleiding van het openbaar maken van deze documenten, stelt staatssecretaris Snel dat het onderzoek naar autorisaties geen toegevoegde waarde zou hebben en na afstemming met de onderzoekers buiten beschouwing is gelaten. Op vragen van Trouw en RTL over de inmenging in het onderzoek wil Snel pas later ingaan, laat een woordvoerder weten.

Kamerleden Pieter Omtzigt (CDA) en Renske Leijten (SP) reageren verbolgen op de nieuwe onthulling. Volgens Leijten laat dit zien dat de houding van het ministerie in de zaak nog niet veranderd is. Nog altijd is het toedekken, bedekken en indekken. Toegeven is wat nodig is, maar duidelijk niet de inzet.

Omtzigt laat weten in juni specifiek naar eerdere versies van het rapport en e-mails van ambtenaren daarover te hebben gevraagd. De staatssecretaris heeft de Kamer destijds bezworen dat hij alle informatie daaruit zou delen. Nu blijkt het, niet voor het eerst in deze zaak, toch weer anders te liggen als originele documenten boven tafel komen. Omtzigt en Leijten willen dat Snel alsnog alle concept-rapporten van de onderzoekers openbaar maakt.

Eerder bleek al uit onderzoek van Trouw en RTL Nieuws dat Financin het onderzoek op een andere manier inperkte. Bestanden bij opsporingsdienst Fiod werden niet doorzocht terwijl de onderzoekers daar op aandrongen. Later werd daar alsnog een document gevonden waaruit bleek dat medewerkers van de Belastingdienst in 2015 al waarschuwden dat de stopzetting van toeslagen niet vol te houden was, omdat ouders niets te verwijten viel.


https://www.trouw.nl/economie/minist...enst~b17f0ee7/

----------


## Rob Gosseling

> ...
> Dit land is een haatland, geleid door haatpolitici.


Zoooo negatief... Vanwaar dat gebrek aan nuance. Is het echt zo erg?

----------


## Revisor

> Zoooo negatief... Vanwaar dat gebrek aan nuance. Is het echt zo erg?


Dit is niet in deze topic gezegd. Geen discussies door elkaar halen aub.

----------


## Rob Gosseling

> Dit is niet in deze topic gezegd. Geen discussies door elkaar halen aub.


Nee , net zoals het Haga niets te maken heeft met de zoon van Femke Halsema. 
Het is wel relevant omdat hieruit jouw gedachte over Nederland spreekt. Je gaat bij voorbaat uit van kwade wil bij de overheid. Dus ook in deze zaak.

----------


## Revisor

> Nee , net zoals het Haga niets te maken heeft met de zoon van Femke Halsema. 
> Het is wel relevant omdat hieruit jouw gedachte over Nederland spreekt. Je gaat bij voorbaat uit van kwade wil bij de overheid. Dus ook in deze zaak.


Haga heeft wel duidelijk met Halsema te maken. Beiden zijn slachtoffer van mediahetze. Ik vind het niet erg dat Halsema voelt wat het is als slachtoffer van een mediahetze omdat ze meegedaan heeft met de media- en politieke hetze tegen het Haga lyceum.

In deze zaak en de zaak waar jij mij uit geciteerd hebt is er sprake van hypocrisy door politici en in dit geval van kwade wil van een overheidsinstantie.

----------


## Ibrah1234

Er is helemaal geen traditionele belastingdienst meer. Software en algoritmes laten de alarmbellen afgaan. Neefje van mij studeert TU Enschede en de meeste bijbaantjes van de studenten zijn bij de belastingdienst ontwikkelen software. 

De tijd dat alles handmatig ging en elke ondernemer eens in 5 jaar werd gecontroleerd is verleden tijd. Software en algoritmes duiden misstanden.

----------


## Interim

> Zoooo negatief... Vanwaar dat gebrek aan nuance. Is het echt zo erg?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Oorspronkelijk geplaatst door Revisor
> 
> ...


Zwak op het zwakzinnige af.

Ik ken de kinderen van n van de twee originele oprichters van de SP.
Hun vader (geheten Nico Schrevel en overleden aan slokdarmkanker) koos ten tijde van de strijd tussen het _kapitalistische_ _Westen_ en het communistische Oosten voor het Oosten.

Wanneer ik hen (kinderen) spreek en wij het hebben over het _Westen_ bedoelen wij het systeem dat arme landen moorddadig uitbuit en dat ook o.a. Nederland wil omvormen tot een samenleving van meesters en slaven; een omvormen waar jij - reeds slaaf - enthousiast aan meewerkt.

Jij hebt op dit forum geschreven dat jij geenstijl.nl niet leest en dat hoeft ook niet want op geenstijl.nl noemt men zich bijna allemaal - net zoals jij - libertair/libertijn. En als het gaat om 'buitenlanders' (1) die kritiek op Nederland leveren, vinden de geenstijl-reaguurders (2) dat het smerige parasieten zijn die leven van gratis Nederlands geld, Nederland openlijk verachten en dat ze op moeten rotten naar hun eigen zandbakland. 
1 = Revisor
2 = Rob Gosseling

Tijdens zijn werkzaam leven is Nico Schrevel regelmatig ontboden bij en bezocht door de BVD (voorloper AIVD).
Nooit is Nico Schrevel, die leefde van export naar het Oostblok, door de BVD verweten dat hij parasiteerde op het Westen dat zijn koopwaar leverde. Nooit is hem gezegd dat hij maar moest emigreren naar een Oostblokland.
Maar ja, als iemand solliciteert bij een veiligheidsdienst wordt er ook gekeken in hoeverre de sollicitant(e) weerstand kan bieden aan_ haatverblinding_. 
En extreme _haatverblinding_ neemt het altijd bij jou over als jij reageert op Revisor. 

Op geenstijl is gisteren een topic gestart waarin voor de zoveelste keer gebruld wordt om het aftreden van Menno Snel.
Maar dat aftreden heeft niets te maken met wat leden van minderheidsgroepen aangedaan is door de Belastingdienst.
Bij geenstijl is de leiding in handen van 'nieuwsgaarders' die de media als vierde macht wil transformeren tot d macht die politici/bestuurders maakt en breekt.
Ik vind - en hierbij terug bij het onderwerp van deze discussie - dat Menno Snel moet blijven zitten waar hij nu zit zodat hij maatregelen kan treffen tegen de racistische ambtenaren die de macht van de Belastingdienst misbruiken om hun racisme te botvieren op weerloze mensen.

----------


## Interim

> Er is helemaal geen traditionele belastingdienst meer. Software en algoritmes laten de alarmbellen afgaan. Neefje van mij studeert TU Enschede en de meeste bijbaantjes van de studenten zijn bij de belastingdienst ontwikkelen software. 
> 
> De tijd dat alles handmatig ging en elke ondernemer eens in 5 jaar werd gecontroleerd is verleden tijd. Software en algoritmes duiden misstanden.

----------


## Interim

> [...] Nico Schrevel [...]


(2 aanvullingen)
1.) Nico Schrevel, gehuwd met een kerkse donkere (Indonesi) vrouw, brak in 1971 met Daan Monj (Socialistiese Partij)
2.) Nico Schrevel was niet meer politiek actief toen de SP 'Centrumpartij ging':




> Begin jaren 80 had de SP het niet zo op met moslims. Dat blijkt onder meer uit de door het landelijk bestuur van de SP gepubliceerde brochure Gastarbeid en Kapitaal, waarin op pagina 17 staat te lezen:
> 
> Men moet zich eens indenken, welke ghettos er zullen ontstaan van verouderde, en voor ons gevaarlijke, immigranten, als we niet alleen hun gruwelijke slachtgewoonten aanvaarden, maar ook hun discriminatie van vrouwen, hun patriarchaal-autoritaire aanmatiging, hun onderwerping van kinderen, hun stamveten. Waarom van nieuwkomers aanvaarden, wat we zelf in gewoonten en wetten hebben opgeruimd?.
> 
> Met name de PVDA, PSP en CPN vonden destijds dat de SP zo bijdroeg aan vreemdelingenhaat en racisme. De partij werd zelfs op n lijn gesteld met de extreem-rechtse Centrumpartij van Hans Janmaat. Het dagblad De Waarheid kopte op 6 april 1983: SP keert zich in brochure tegen buitenlanders en op 28 april: Een Socialistische Partij op jacht naar Janmaat-stemmers.
> 
> https://gerard1945.wordpress.com/201...n-de-jaren-80/

----------


## Ibrah1234

> 


U begeeft zich wederom in abstracte sferen. Geen touw aan vast te knopen.

----------


## Interim

> U begeeft zich wederom in abstracte sferen. Geen touw aan vast te knopen.


Met mijn post geef ik aan dat uw bijdrage irrelevant is voor deze discussie (alhoewel van 6:29 een korte onderhoudende pauze kan inlassen). 

Uw bijdrage is hooguit uw zoveelste uitnodiging om middels _dialectiek_ af te dwalen van het onderwerp van discussie en zodoende - voor u zelf - uw onvermogen om deel te nemen aan de/een discussie te ontkennen.

Anders gezegd: indien u predicatief (te) abstract jndiceert, indiceert dit in concreto dat u attributief het niveau van een discussie niet kunt bijbenen.

In dit verband een goed aangeschreven zelftestje:

https://www.bol.com/nl/f/negatieve-dialectiek/38115808/

----------


## Revisor

*De top van de Belastingdienst keurde de illegale fraudejacht goed*


Staatssecretaris Menno Snel van Financin (D66) tijdens een debat over de Belastingdienst. Beeld ANP

Tot op het hoogste niveau stemden ambtenaren van de Belastingdienst in met het illegaal stopzetten van toeslagen. Documenten die dat aantonen liggen inmiddels op het bureau van staatssecretaris Snel van financin. 

Jan Kleinnijenhuis  23 september 2019, 1:00

Hoge ambtenaren van de Belastingdienst waren direct verantwoordelijk voor het totaal ontsporen van een sinds 2014 slepende fraudejacht rond de kinderopvangtoeslag. Tot op het hoogste niveau gaf het management van de Belastingdienst ruim baan aan een speciaal fraudeteam dat zonder behoorlijk onderzoek en tegen de wet in toeslagen stopzette bij minimaal enkele honderden ouders. Dit blijkt uit onderzoek van RTL Nieuws en Trouw.

Verschillende bronnen melden aan Trouw en RTL Nieuws dat het zogeheten Managementteam Fraude het beleid om onwettig toeslagen stop te zetten, heeft geaccordeerd. Daarin zaten onder anderen de toenmalig algemeen directeur van de Belastingdienst, de directeur van de Fiod en de directeur van de afdeling Toeslagen. Ook de hoogste baas van de Belastingdienst, de directeur-generaal, zou hiervan op de hoogte zijn geweest. Niet duidelijk is of ook de toenmalige staatssecretaris, huidig minister van economische zaken Eric Wiebes (VVD), door zijn ambtenaren is genformeerd over het illegaal handelen.

*Pas later krijgt het parlement de documenten te zien*

De betrokkenheid van de topambtenaren is naar boven gekomen naar aanleiding van een verzoek van RTL Nieuws en Trouw op basis van de Wet openbaarheid van bestuur (wob). Staatssecretaris Menno Snel (D66) van financin heeft die documenten inmiddels boven tafel, zo schreef hij vrijdagavond aan de Tweede Kamer, maar hij wil de stukken nog niet delen. Eerst moeten de documenten geanalyseerd en beoordeeld worden, pas daarna krijgt het parlement ze eventueel te zien.

Uit de documenten zal moeten blijken wanneer tot de ambtelijke top doordrong dat illegaal werd opgetreden door het zogeheten Combiteam Aanpak Facilitators (CAF). Duidelijk is wel dat in 2016 het beleid werd gewijzigd, en de Belastingdienst niet langer toeslagen zomaar stopzette op basis van onvolledig onderzoek. Maar volgens staatssecretaris Snel is niet vastgelegd waarom dat is gebeurd, zo antwoordt hij op vragen van Tweede Kamerlid Renske Leijten (SP).

*Toeslagen van honderden ouders*

Snel geeft in de antwoorden op Kamervragen voor het eerst toe dat toeslagen werden stopgezet terwijl onderzoek naar het recht daarop volledig ontbrak, of nog niet was afgerond. Zo werden toeslagen van honderden ouders bij een gastouderbureau uit Eindhoven direct stopgezet nadat bij slechts acht ouders onvolkomenheden waren geconstateerd. Volgens Snel is dat een gebruikelijke toezichtmethodiek en heeft dat in 170 andere CAF-zaken geleid tot mogelijk een vergelijkbare wijze van stopzetting.

Hoewel in 2016 werd gestopt met het illegaal stopzetten van toeslagen procedeerde de Belastingdienst gewoon door tegen gedupeerde ouders die in de jaren ervoor onterecht waren aangepakt. Zelfs na interne klachten van medewerkers in 2015 dat eerdere stopzettingen juridisch niet vol te houden waren, een vernietigend rapport van de Nationale Ombudsman en uitspraken van de Raad van State in 2017 liepen de rechtszaken door.

*Trotse juristen binnen de belastingsdienst*

De Belastingdienst hield in rechtszaken stelselmatig stukken achter om ouders alsnog tot terugbetalen veroordeeld te krijgen. Diverse goed ingevoerde bronnen zeggen tegen Trouw en RTL Nieuws dat ambtenaren van Toeslagen op geen enkele manier rekening hielden met de rechtsbescherming van burgers.

Alles was erop gericht eerder genomen beslissingen tot stopzetten in stand te houden. Betrokkenen spreken van misselijkmakende praktijken, waar juristen zelfs trots op waren doordat dit intern werd aangemoedigd. Wie afwijzingen ter sprake stelde, werd juist als lastig ervaren. En van de juristen die snel carrire maakte bij Toeslagen had als motto in zijn pen gegraveerd: Bij twijfel, altijd afwijzen.


https://www.trouw.nl/economie/de-top...goed~b49f5102/

----------


## Revisor

*Geen enkel bewijs voor frauderende ouders, Belastingdienst moet schadevergoeding betalen*

De Belastingdienst moet meer dan tweehonderd ouders die in 2014 klant waren van het Eindhovense gastouderbureau Dadim een forse schadevergoeding betalen. De dienst zette de kinderopvangtoeslagen van deze ouders stop omdat zij van fraude werden verdacht, maar voor die verdenking was geen enkel bewijs. 

*Yvonne Hofs* 14 november 2019, 15:52


Jongens spelen op een kinderopvang. Beeld Marlena Waldthausen

De afdeling Toeslagen benaderde de ouders structureel vooringenomen en stond niet open voor de mogelijkheid dat zij onschuldig waren, schrijft de commissie-Donner in een advies aan de regering.

De belastingambtenaren van het in 2013 opgerichte fraudebestrijdingsteam CAF waren volledig geobsedeerd door de zoektocht naar malversaties en waren blind voor bewijzen van het tegendeel. Donner schrijft: De zerotoleranceaanpak was vooral gericht op het ontdekken van tekortkomingen  ook de geringste  om de aanspraak op kinderopvangtoeslag deels of in zijn geheel te laten vervallen. Ouders kregen geen duidelijke informatie over wat er van hen werd verwacht en kregen geen kans om onregelmatigheden te herstellen, zodat zij nauwelijks aan deze aanpak konden ontsnappen. Iedere ouder werd negatief en vooringenomen behandeld.

Oud-minister Donner adviseert staatssecretaris Menno Snel (Belastingzaken) de gedupeerde ouders een schadevergoeding van 25 procent van de ten onrechte ingehouden kinderopvangtoeslag uit te betalen. 

Daarbovenop kent Donner de ouders nog eens 500 euro extra toe voor elk half jaar dat zij hebben gewacht totdat de Belastingdienst tot inkeer kwam en de ingehouden kinderopvangtoeslag alsnog uitbetaalde. Ouders van wie vaststaat dat ze zich bezondigd hebben aan ernstige onregelmatigheden hebben geen recht op schadevergoeding. 

De staatssecretaris zal Donners advies waarschijnlijk opvolgen. Het kabinet komt vrijdag met een reactie op Donners rapport.

*Fraudeteam CAF*

Het schandaal over het generiek stopzetten van kinderopvangtoeslagen door het CAF (Combiteam Aanpak Facilitators) houdt de gemoederen in de Tweede Kamer al ruim twee jaar bezig. Het CAF werd opgericht naar aanleiding van de zogenoemde Bulgarenfraude, waarbij een stel criminelen 5,6 miljoen euro verdiende met vervalste zorg-, huur-, en kinderopvangtoeslagaanvragen. De Tweede Kamer droeg de Belastingdienst vervolgens op voortaan meer werk te maken van de controle op toeslagenfraude.

Dat gebeurde, maar sindsdien is duidelijk geworden dat het CAF-team daarin doorsloeg. Als het fiscale opsporingsteam een kinderopvangverblijf of gastouderbureau (al dan niet terecht) van fraude verdacht, beindigde het onmiddellijk de toeslagen van alle ouders die gebruikmaakten van dat bedrijf. Maar in veel gevallen trof die ouders geen enkele blaam. Desondanks lag de bewijslast bij hen en moesten ze zelf maar aantonen dat ze wel degelijk recht hadden op kinderopvangtoeslag. De Belastingdienst bekeek de aangeleverde bewijsstukken vervolgens met een wantrouwend, onwelwillend oog, stelt Donner vast.

De Dadim-zaak is mogelijk slechts het topje van de ijsberg. Er zijn 170 CAF-zaken en in de rechtbank hebben ook ouders van andere kinderopvangbedrijven gelijk gekregen in hun bezwaar tegen het stopzetten van hun toeslagen. Staatssecretaris Snel heeft eerder dit jaar tegenover de Tweede Kamer al erkend dat de Belastingdienst onrechtmatig heeft gehandeld. Ook heeft hij zijn excuses aangeboden aan de gedupeerde ouders.


https://www.volkskrant.nl/nieuws-ach...alen~bf69d3c5/

----------


## Revisor

*De top van de belastingdienst drukte de onrechtmatige aanpak stopzetten kinderopvangtoeslag erdoor*

 Staatssecretaris Menno Snel tijdens de persconferentie over de conclusies van de commissie-Donner die onderzoek heeft gedaan naar het optreden van de Belastingdienst in de affaire rond de kinderopvangtoeslag. Beeld ANP

*De hoogste ambtenaren van de Belastingdienst gaven opdracht tot onrechtmatig handelen. Informatie hierover werd achtergehouden.
*
Jan Kleinnijenhuis18 november 2019, 0:30

De ambtelijke top van de Belastingdienst heeft willens en wetens toeslagen stopgezet van mensen waarvan ze wist dat die er wel recht op hadden. Tot op het hoogste niveau werd besloten om jarenlang door te gaan met deze onrechtmatige aanpak. De Tweede Kamer voert de druk op staatssecretaris Menno Snel op, nu blijkt dat informatie hierover achtergehouden werd voor de politieke leiding.

Dat blijkt uit documenten die Snel vrijdag openbaar maakte na een verzoek op basis van Wet openbaar bestuur door ‘RTL Nieuws’ en _Trouw_. Hoewel Snel stelde dat hij geen aanwijzingen voor ambtsmisdrijven door ambtenaren heeft gevonden, biecht hij in een brief aan de Tweede Kamer wel op dat de hoogste leiding op de hoogte was van de gang van zaken. Daarnaast zouden lagere ambtenaren instructies hebben gekregen om ‘langs de randen van de wet’ te werken om fraude zo hard mogelijk aan te pakken.
*
‘Echt alles dichtdraaien’*

De vrijgegeven documenten geven een ontluisterend beeld van de manier waarop de ambtelijke leiding de wet naast zich neer legde om de aanpak van veronderstelde fraude ruim baan te geven. Toenmalig algemeen directeur van de Belastingdienst Hans Blokpoel was eerstverantwoordelijk voor het zogeheten Combiteam Aanpak Facilitators (CAF) dat in 2013 werd opgericht. In een verslag uit november van dat jaar staat: “Blokpoel wil echt alles dichtdraaien, dus ook toeslagen, zelfs als die waarschijnlijk wel goed zijn.”

Al vanaf de start van het CAF-team neemt de ambtelijke top voor lief dat onschuldige ouders de dupe zullen worden van de aanpak van, in de ogen van de Belastingdienst, frauderende gastouderbureaus. De eigen inschatting is dat 80 procent van de gevallen achteraf terechte stopzettingen zullen blijken te zijn, en 20 procent niet. Die getallen worden nooit onderbouwd.
*
‘Op nihil zetten’*

De toenmalig directeur-generaal van de Belastingdienst Peter Veld zou dit bespreken met toenmalig staatssecretaris Eric Wiebes, maar volgens Snel is dat ‘voor zover hij kan nagaan nooit gebeurd’. In andere documenten staat dat zijn voorganger Wiebes is genformeerd over de ‘werkwijze en resultaten’ van het CAF-team.

Peter Veld was ook betrokken bij de harde aanpak van het gastouderbureau uit Eindhoven en driehonderd daaraan door de Belastingdienst gekoppelde ouders, waarover een commissie onder leiding van oud-minister Piet Hein Donner vorige week vernietigend oordeelde. Intern stond al voordat een onderzoek was gedaan vast dat toeslagen van alle ouders stopgezet zouden worden. De zaak werd aan Veld voorgelegd ‘met het verzoek hard op te treden: op nihil zetten’.

Ook Gerard Blankestijn, toenmalig directeur Toeslagen en tegenwoordig directeur MKB bij de Belastingdienst zette een harde lijn door, al werd hij in 2017 gewaarschuwd door ondergeschikten om ‘lering’ te trekken uit het ‘onbehoorlijke’ optreden in de Eindhovense zaak. Hij hield bovendien documenten en informatie over het verwerken van tweede nationaliteit van burgers achter voor staatssecretaris Snel.
*
Nieuwe documenten*

Uit de openbaar gemaakte documenten blijkt dat intern al bijna drie jaar duidelijk was dat het CAF-team denigrerend sprak over ouders en gastouderbureaus, maar dat dit door de huidige ambtelijke top in de doofpot is gestopt. Labels als ‘licence to Disturb’ en termen als ‘kerstspecials’ werden uit weekverslagen geknipt toen deze begin 2017 werden vrijgegeven na een verzoek tot openbaarmaking. Dat gebeurde onder verantwoordelijkheid van n van de huidige topambtenaren, een jurist die deel uitmaakt van het Managementteam van de Belastingdienst.
Zowel staatssecretaris Snel als de commissie Donner concluderen dat ouders het slachtoffer zijn van ‘institutionele vooringenomenheid’ bij de Belastingdienst. Maar volgens Tweede Kamerlid Pieter Omtzigt (CDA) is nu duidelijk dat Snel zich daar niet achter kan verschuilen. “De staatssecretaris moet binnen een week een volledig feitenrelaas aan de Kamer sturen en nagaan wie welke wetten bewust heeft overtreden’.

Duidelijk is wel dat Snel door zijn ambtenaren is verteld dat een onderzoek werd ingesteld naar een klokkenluider. Nadat de Belastingdienst ontlastende informatie voor ouders achterhield in rechtszaken, bracht deze ambtenaar die alsnog naar buiten. Onder Snel werd hij op non-actief gezet, maar hij kreeg onder druk van de Tweede Kamer eerherstel na onthullingen van Trouw en RTL Nieuws hierover. 


https://www.trouw.nl/binnenland/de-t...door~b96b4867/

----------


## Revisor

*Belastingdienst

Staatssecretaris Snel misleidt de Kamer in toeslagenaffaire*


Staatssecretaris Menno Snel tijdens de persconferentie over de conclusies van de commissie-Donner die onderzoek deed naar het optreden van de Belastingdienst in de affaire rond de kinderopvangtoeslag. Beeld ANP

Staatssecretaris Snel van financin weet al langer dat er sprake is van veel meer gedupeerden in de toeslagenaffaire. Documenten die dat aantonen houdt hij achter voor de Tweede Kamer.

Jan Kleinnijenhuis26 november 2019, 0:00

Staatssecretaris Menno Snel van financin houdt nog altijd cruciale documenten in de toeslagenaffaire bij de Belastingdienst achter voor de Tweede Kamer. Uit die stukken blijkt dat hij al veel langer weet dat het aantal gedupeerden als gevolg van het onrechtmatig stopzetten van toeslagen veel groter is. 

Uit vertrouwelijke evaluaties uit 2015 van fraudezaken van het zogeheten Combiteam Aanpak Facilitators (CAF), die in handen zijn van Trouw en RTL Nieuws, blijkt dat de werkwijze van de fiscus de afgelopen jaren compleet ontspoorde en dat onschuldige burgers daar massaal de dupe van werden. Hoewel die documenten sinds maart 2015 bekend zijn bij de Belastingdienst, ontwijkt Snel al anderhalf jaar het verzoek om die met de Tweede Kamer te delen. 

*De overheid gedraagt zich als een bullebak*

Coalitiepartijen CDA en VVD, en oppositiepartijen PvdA en SP eisen onmiddellijk opheldering van Snel en willen dat alle eerder gevraagde documenten alsnog per ommegaande naar de Kamer gaan. De overheid gedraagt zich als een bullebak, ouders zijn de dupe en de staatssecretaris probeert voor hem onwelgevallige documenten in de doofpot te stoppen, concludeert Tweede Kamerlid Henk Nijboer (PvdA). Helma Lodders (VVD) noemt de hele situatie schandalig, in de eerste plaats richting de ouders. Volgens Pieter Omtzigt (CDA) heeft een oplossing voor ouders veel langer dan nodig op zich laten wachten door het achterhouden van documenten.

Een woordvoerder geeft geen antwoord op de vraag wanneer Snel wist van het bestaan van de stukken, en waarom ze zijn achtergehouden voor het parlement. Afgelopen vrijdag nog weigerde Snel opnieuw de documenten met de Kamer te delen, volgens de woordvoerder omdat Financin de specifieke CAF-zaken (...) niet voor ogen had. Hij verwijst naar nog lopende onderzoeken door de commissie-Donner en de Audit Dienst Rijk: Na afronding van deze onderzoeken wordt ook nader op de andere CAF-zaken ingegaan.

*Fraudejacht*

Snel heeft altijd volgehouden geen externe signalen te hebben dat er ook in andere CAF-zaken fout is gehandeld. Uit de genoemde evaluaties blijkt dat dit intern sinds begin 2015 bekend was. Helder wordt hoeveel de fraudejacht opleverde aan terugvorderingen voor de Belastingdienst, maar ook dat ouders massaal bezwaar indienden na stopzetting van hun kinderopvangtoeslag. In vrijwel alle zaken gebeurde dit zonder definitief bewijs van fraude van de betrokken gastouderbureaus. Een aantal van hen is later wel veroordeeld, maar onduidelijk is of ouders daarvan hadden kunnen weten.

De documenten zijn vanaf september 2018 naar een beveiligde IT-omgeving verplaatst, toen bleek dat interne documenten opdoken in rechtszaken van gedupeerde ouders. Trouw publiceerde destijds over het achterhouden van ontlastend materiaal door de Belastingdienst. Naast het afschermen van informatie voor de eigen medewerkers startte de fiscus met medeweten van Snel een klopjacht op de klokkenluider. 

*Informatie werd herhaaldelijk achtergehouden*

Kort daarop startte Snel ook een uitgebreid onderzoek naar documenten bij Toeslagen, omdat herhaaldelijk bleek dat informatie voor de Kamer werd achtergehouden. Maar de onderzoekers keken niet naar de beveiligde IT-omgeving waar alle relevante informatie inmiddels stond. Snel werd daarover wel genformeerd, blijkt uit notities. Toch informeerde hij de Kamer daar niet over. Het bewijs van het achterhouden van informatie blijkt uit een inventarislijst van de beveiligde IT-omgeving, die vorige week werd vrijgegeven na een verzoek van RTL Nieuws en Trouw. 

Ambtenaren maakten zich destijds vooral druk om mogelijke schadevergoedingen aan ouders, blijkt uit andere notities aan Snel. Schade die vergoed zou worden aan ruim 300 ouders van het gastouderbureau uit Eindhoven, zou ook gedupeerden in andere CAF-zaken moeten toekomen. Eventueel ook CAF breed beoordelen of schadevergoedingen moeten worden toegekend, staat in een actieplanning die Snel op 20 september vorig jaar kreeg. Ruim een week later besloot de Belastingdienst echter niet op zoek te gaan naar meer gedupeerden: niet actief op andere dossiers zoekacties doen, staat in een notitie aan Snel.


https://www.trouw.nl/economie/staats...aire~b86bb26e/

----------


## Revisor

Het discriminatie / etnisch profileren aspect wordt niet meer over gesproken. Lijkt onder het tapijt geveegd te zijn.

----------


## Revisor

Belastingdienst



*Belastingdienst had een geheime fraudelijst, in strijd met de privacywet*

Een tot voor kort geheim registratiesysteem van de Belastingdienst voor signalen van fraude is volledig in strijd met de privacywet. Pas na aanhoudende vragen van Trouw en RTL Nieuws heeft de fiscus het systeem uit de lucht gehaald.

Jan Kleinnijenhuis 29 februari 2020, 0:01

De Belastingdienst heeft donderdagavond een groot fraudesysteem uit de lucht gehaald omdat dat volstrekt niet aan de regels bleek te voldoen. Er stonden zon 180.000 mensen in vermeld als (mogelijke) fraudeur, maar de bewijzen voor die fraude waren onbetrouwbaar en niet controleerbaar.

De dienst wist al meer dan een jaar dat de database niet deugde, blijkt uit een intern onderzoek in handen van Trouw en RTL. Maar pas na aanhoudende vragen van deze media trok de fiscus de stekker uit het systeem.

Al meer dan twintig jaar gebruikte de dienst het geheime registratiesysteem om alle vermoedens en signalen van fraude op te slaan. Burgers die op deze interne zwarte lijst werden opgenomen wisten daar niets van en konden zich er niet tegen verweren.

*Er was stigmatisering van grote groepen burgers*

Het systeem, de zogeheten Fraude Signalering Voorziening (FSV), bevat gegevens van burgers sinds 2001 en werd gebruikt voor selectie en profilering van groepen burgers die extra controle en toezicht krijgen. In januari vorig jaar werd al gewaarschuwd voor grote risicos. Het onderzoek spreekt van een zwarte-lijst-effect en stigmatisering van grote groepen burgers. De manier waarop FSV door ambtenaren wordt gebruikt leidt tot een incompleet, onjuist en/of gedateerd beeld van betrokkenen met aanzienlijke nadelige gevolgen.

Het interne onderzoek (zie hieronder) concludeert dat FSV volledig in strijd is met wetten op het gebied van privacy en gebruik van persoonlijke gegevens. Privacy-experts reageren geschrokken op het feit dat de Belastingdienst het systeem vervolgens nog meer dan een jaar in de lucht hield. Dat is echt een probleem, stelt Joris van Hoboken, hoogleraar in de rechten aan de Vrije Universiteit Brussel en senior onderzoeker aan het Instituut voor Informatierecht van de Universiteit van Amsterdam. Het roept bovendien de vraag op: speelt er nog meer? Wat heeft de Belastingdienst de afgelopen jaren met dit systeem gedaan?
Schending van privacy had gemeld moeten worden

De experts stellen bovendien dat de Belastingdienst de grove schendingen van de privacywet had moeten melden bij de toezichthouder, de Autoriteit Persoonsgegevens (AP). Dat is niet gebeurd, volgens een woordvoerder omdat het onderzoek na meer dan een jaar nog altijd in concept was. De AP wil niet ingaan op vragen van Trouw en RTL Nieuws.

Volgens de Belastingdienst werden grofweg enkele tientallen duizenden registraties per jaar in het signaleringssysteem opgenomen. Tot enkele maanden geleden bleven oude gegevens voor altijd geregistreerd, daarna zou besloten zijn meldingen ouder dan vijf jaar te verwijderen.

*Ambtenaren: geen idee waarom burgers erin staan*

Belangrijkste gebrek in FSV was dat ambtenaren vaak geen idee hebben waarom burgers erin staan. Een verzoek om informatie van bijvoorbeeld het Openbaar Ministerie leidt tot registratie, maar ook een klikmelding van een andere burger of een daadwerkelijke veroordeling vanwege bijvoorbeeld het opstellen van valse facturen. In het systeem staat vaak niet om wat voor melding het gaat, alleen dt er sprake is van registratie.

De Belastingdienst concludeert in het interne onderzoek dat er nauwelijks of geen onderscheid wordt gemaakt in de kwalificatie, gewicht en betekenis van een melding. Daarom is de kans groot dat een deel van de betrokkenen onterecht of bovengemiddeld snel/vaak als risicopost wordt aangemerkt.

Eerder concludeerde de commissie-Donner, die onderzoek deed naar het handelen van de Belastingdienst in de toeslagenaffaire, dat er bij de Belastingdienst sprake was van institutionele vooringenomenheid: de Belastingdienst ging uit van fraude bij ouders, puur vanwege het feit dat zij geselecteerd waren voor controle.

Binnen de Belastingdienst hadden tot voor kort meer dan 5000 ambtenaren toegang tot het fraudesysteem. Dat werd al teruggebracht tot grofweg 1000. Zij konden niet alleen gegevens raadplegen, maar ook aanpassen, exporteren en zelfs van een andere datum voorzien, zonder dat dit geregistreerd werd. Zodoende is onduidelijk wat de waarde van een melding is, concludeert de Belastingdienst zelf.

Lees hier het interne onderzoek van de Belastingdienst.

https://drive.google.com/file/d/1bB3...mQRe9j5gH/view

https://www.trouw.nl/economie/belast...ywet~bdda4419/

----------


## Revisor

...
*Stigmatisering van hele groepen*

Een tweede versie van het vernietigende rapport uit november, dat in handen is van RTL Nieuws en Trouw, waarschuwt voor de grote risico's van het systeem. Risico's als een 'zwarte-lijst-effect', 'stigmatisering' van hele groepen en voor het aanpakken van burgers op basis van onjuiste, verouderde of niet goed gecheckte informatie. "De kans is groot dat een deel van de betrokkenen onterecht of bovengemiddeld vaak als risicopost wordt aangemerkt", zo staat in het rapport.
... 
*Vooringenomenheid*

De data uit FSV vormden voor de Belastingdienst ook de basis voor risicoselectie en voor risicoprofielen, stelt het rapport. Deskundigen die RTL Nieuws en Trouw raadpleegden zijn zeer kritisch over het gebruik van deze data *omdat ze discriminatie van bevolkingsgroepen in de hand kunnen werken.*

Professor Joris van Hoboken van de Vrije Universiteit Brussel en senior onderzoeker bij het Instituut voor Informatierecht van de Universiteit van Amsterdam zegt dat door het gebruik van historische gegevens en algoritmes al snel bias (vooringenomenheid) kan doorwerken in data: "Zo is het aannemelijk dat bepaalde minderheden veel meer kans hebben om via een melding in een dergelijk systeem terecht te komen."
...
De toezichthouder, de Autoriteit Persoonsgegevens (AP), laat na herhaalde vragen weten niet in te gaan op het interne rapport van de Belastingdienst. Ook wil de AP niet zeggen of FSV onderwerp van onderzoek is. De toezichthouder verwijst naar een nog lopend onderzoek naar de vraag of de Belastingdienst gegevens over tweede nationaliteit heeft gebruikt bij het opsporen van fraude.


https://www.rtlnieuws.nl/nieuws/nede...-van-financien

----------


## Revisor

*Belastingdienst erkent: toch sprake van etnisch profileren*

3 uur geleden in BINNENLAND

*Ruim 11.000 mensen met een dubbele nationaliteit zijn door de Belastingdienst strenger gecontroleerd dan andere Nederlanders. De tweede nationaliteit was een officieel selectiecriterium om te bepalen of er een verhoogde kans was op fraude. De Belastingdienst bevestigt dit na onderzoek van RTL Nieuws en Trouw.*


Ⓒ ANP

Het is voor het eerst dat wordt toegegeven dat tweede nationaliteit bij de fiscus een indicator was en dat onderscheid is gemaakt tussen Nederlandse burgers. Tijdens de toeslagenaffaire was ophef ontstaan over welke persoonsgegevens de Belastingdienst en specifiek de afdeling Toeslagen gebruikt en wat daar precies mee werd gedaan.

Volgens de Belastingdienst is in 2012 een risicomodule ingebouwd die werd gebruikt bij het vaststellen van de voorlopige aanslag. Een van de selectieregels die daarbij werden gebruikt, was tweede nationaliteit. Om welke nationaliteiten het ging, zegt de fiscus niet.

Kamerleden Pieter Omtzigt (CDA) en Renske Leijten (SP) willen opheldering.


https://www.telegraaf.nl/nieuws/1448...sch-profileren

----------


## HaasHaas

> ...
> *Stigmatisering van hele groepen*
> 
> Een tweede versie van het vernietigende rapport uit november, dat in handen is van RTL Nieuws en Trouw, waarschuwt voor de grote risico's van het systeem.


rtl nieuws kickt alleen maar op diens 'ow m y god, look wat WE FOUND in here' schreeuwlelijk-gehalte dan dat ze enig zins wat om minderheden geven. het hele achterbakse systeem schuilt juist bij dit soort mediatieke achterbakse schizofrenie. populistische schizofrenie.

----------


## HaasHaas

en de pvda mag ook wel van schizofrenie beticht worden. lodewijk heeft het van binnen zien gebeuren maar deed alsof zijn neus bloedde. hmm iemand sloeg me een bloedneus, maar ik weet niet wie.

----------


## HaasHaas

nooit verwacht van de pvda trouwens. ik heb niet echt een hoge hoed van de politiek, maar de pvda leek een psychologische klap gehad te hebben. zeker omdat ze in die tijd van alle kanten klappen kregen. ook lui waar ze in geloofden die ineens niet meer in hen wensen te geloven door de grote impact van populistisch (extreem)rechts die de pvda extreem hard aanvielen. ook dat was een schizofrene aanpak waar voornamelijk de minderheden het slachtoffer van zijn geraakt. ze wisten nier meer wie ze precies moesten sloan. zeg maar een bokser die naar de grond ging vanwege de knockout die dan om zich heen sloeg om de eerste beste te raken voor de eigen zaligheid. K.O. gemoedstoestand. en er is nog niet veel veranderd heur. nationalistisch fascistisch gemodereerd holland vindt dit nog altijd geweldig. want ze hebben een hoop minderheden het gevoel gegeven dat ze minderwaardig zijn. nu doen ze alsof ze iets trachtten te hebben rechtgetrokken. een drol blijft een drol.

----------


## Revisor

Belastingdienst

*Komen er straks nog meer lijken uit de kast bij de fiscus, vraagt de Tweede Kamer zich af*


Staatssecretaris Van Huffelen in gesprek met ouders die getroffen zijn in de kinderopvangtoeslagaffaire. Beeld Arie Kievit

De Tweede Kamer wil in debat over etnisch profileren door de Belastingdienst. “De Belastingdienst heeft zich wederom niet aan de wet gehouden.”

Niels Markus 11 mei 2020, 18:20

Het nieuws dat de Belastingdienst toch etnisch profileerde, vergroot de frustratie van Tweede Kamerleden die zich bezig houden met de toeslagenaffaire. Waarom heeft het zo lang geduurd voordat het ministerie van financin dit toegaf, willen ze weten, en komen er mogelijk nog meer lijken uit de kast?

Het baart Renske Leijten (SP) zorgen dat de tweede nationaliteit van mensen breed binnen de Belastingdienst bekend was, niet alleen bij de afdeling Toeslagen. Zij wil weten welke rol de gegevens over nationaliteit speelden in de fraudebestrijding. “Het was de ministerraad, met premier Mark Rutte voorop, die besloot dat er een fraudejacht moest komen. Dat werd hard aangezet.”

Uit berichtgeving van Trouw en RTL Nieuws van maandag blijkt dat 11.000 mensen aan een extra controle zijn onderworpen, omdat zij een tweede nationaliteit hebben. Die extra controle werd gedaan als zij aan vijf criteria voldeden, waarvan n een dubbele nationaliteit betreft. Er vond gn extra controle plaats als iemand aan alle vier de andere criteria voldeed, maar niet over een tweede nationaliteit beschikt.

In een brief die maandag aan de Tweede Kamer gestuurd is, staat dat de vier overige criteria ‘onder meer betrekking hadden op de grootte van aftrekposten en loongegevens’. In de brief schrijven de staatssecretarissen voor de belastingdienst Hans Vijlbrief en Alexandra van Huffelen ook dat na onderzoek is gebleken dat nationaliteit nog altijd wordt gebruikt voor de voorlopige aanslag inkomensheffing. Voor registratie van nationaliteit moet een wettelijke grondslag zijn, het kan van belang zijn als tijdelijke arbeidsmigranten frauderen met toeslagen. Vanuit het buitenland terugvorderen is zeer moeilijk.

Sinds 2015 wordt een tweede nationaliteit niet langer bijgehouden in de basisregistratie. De Belastingdienst gaat onderzoeken of en waar de gegevens over nationaliteit nog gebruikt worden in zogeheten risicomodellen en selectieregels.

*Ernstig in een rechtstaat*

CDA-Kamerlid Pieter Omtzigt vindt dat uit de brief niet duidelijk genoeg naar voren komt waarom de Belastingdienst dubbele nationaliteiten gebruikte. Dat wil hij in een inmiddels aangevraagd debat horen van de staatssecretarissen. “De Belastingdienst heeft zich wederom niet aan de wet gehouden en dat is ernstig. Dit past helaas in een patroon van de Belastingdienst de afgelopen jaren en dat is ernstig in een rechtsstaat.”

PvdA-Kamerlid Henk Nijboer noemt het feit dat de Belastingdienst nog altijd gegevens over nationaliteiten registreert “volstrekt in strijd met eerdere toezeggingen.” Hij vindt het kwalijk dat het kabinet al een jaar lang onderzoek deed naar etnisch profileren door de Belastingdienst, en dit nu pas toegeeft. “Dit kun je niet boven de markt laten hangen. Dit gaat over artikel 1 van de Grondwet, het discriminatieverbod. Dan verwacht je dat zo’n onderzoek heel snel en precies wordt uitgevoerd.” Bij de Belastingdienst komt geregeld nieuwe informatie naar boven. Tijdens een onderzoek door toenmalig staatssecretaris Menno Snel in juli vorig jaar werden geen aanwijzingen gevonden dat er werd gecontroleerd op een tweede nationaliteit.

Snels opvolgers Vijlbrief en Van Huffelen bieden in hun brief een technische hoorzitting aan de Tweede Kamer aan om uitleg te geven over de risicomodellen en de selectieregels. Dat is voor Leijten onvoldoende. “De overheid moet alle modellen en criteria die gebruikt zijn, openbaar maken. Zodat fiscalisten, ethici, journalisten en politici ernaar kunnen kijken.”

Er waren al langer vermoedens in de kinderopvangtoeslagaffaire dat de fiscus etnisch profileerde. Van opmerkelijk veel gezinnen met een migratieachtergrond werd de kinderopvangtoeslag stopgezet en teruggevorderd, nadat zij een kleine fout hadden gemaakt bij het doorgeven van hun gegevens. Veel gezinnen kwamen hierdoor in grote financile problemen.

https://www.trouw.nl/binnenland/kome...h-af~bda02b55/

----------


## Revisor

:hihi:

----------


## Revisor

*CommentaarFiscus*

*Het houdt maar niet op bij de Belastingdienst*

Redactie Trouw 14 mei 2020

Het houdt maar niet op met de stroom negatieve en zelfs schokkende berichten over de Belastingdienst. Opnieuw gaat het om berichten die zijn voortgekomen uit de toeslagenaffaire en opnieuw komt de waarheid pas aan het licht na omvangrijk onderzoek en vasthoudendheid van een aantal journalisten. Spontaan komt er niets naar buiten over de wantoestanden bij de dienst en al helemaal niet na zelfstandig optreden van de politieke leiding.

Het was de Belastingdienst zelf die uiteindelijk deze week wel moest toegeven dat het bij de controle van aangiftes voor de inkomstenbelasting het feit dat een aanvrager twee nationaliteiten heeft, liet meetellen in de afweging of die aanvrager extra werd gecontroleerd.

Etnisch profileren als staande praktijk werd tot nu toe door de dienst en door opeenvolgende bewindslieden keer op keer ontkend. Nu ook die ontkenning wordt beschaamd wordt het een serieuze vraag of de Nederlandse burger nog wel af kan gaan op de integriteit van de dienst en van de betreffende ambtenaren.

*Een verschrikkelijke constatering*

Alleen al het feit dat die vraag steeds relevanter wordt is een verschrikkelijke constatering. Nederland zou een beschaafd land zijn en de overheidsdiensten zouden beschaafde diensten zijn. Daarop kunnen vertrouwen is een uiterst kostbaar goed, waar niet mee gespeeld zou mogen worden.

Ook de huidige staatssecretarissen die verantwoordelijk zijn voor de Belastingdienst, Hans Vijlbrief en Alexandra van Huffelen, hielden tot nu vol dat er van etnisch profileren bij de dienst geen sprake was. Van Huffelen liet eveneens weten dat zij dat sterk zou afkeuren, mocht blijken dat het toch gebeurde.

Die uitspraak wekt verwachtingen, die nu eens een keer op korte termijn waargemaakt moeten worden. De staatssecretarissen zullen zich in ieder geval moeten verantwoorden voor de praktijken van de Belastingdienst en dienen bij die gelegenheid een geloofwaardig antwoord te hebben op de vraag hoe dergelijke afkeurenswaardige praktijken tot staan gebracht zullen worden. Verantwoording vragen over het voor de zoveelste keer niet goed informeren van de Kamer is op zich terecht, maar de treurige ervaringen op dit gebied lijken het bij voorbaat zinloos te maken.

Een aantal Kamerleden vroeg in een eerder stadium de juristen van de Kamer om een analyse wat er mogelijk was om bijvoorbeeld ambtenaren die de wet (en in dit geval de Grondwet) overtreden voor de rechter ter verantwoording te roepen. Tussen de Kamerleden brak destijds, in december vorig jaar, ruzie uit over dit initiatief van enkelen. De vraag wordt echter met elke onthulling relevanter.


https://www.trouw.nl/opinie/het-houd...nst~bc980d4bc/

----------


## Revisor

...
In 2007 al oordeelde de Haarlemse rechtbank dat Mark Rutte (VVD) in 2003 als staatssecretaris van Sociale Zaken aanzette tot rassendiscriminatie. Hij had gemeenten gevraagd om Somalische Nederlanders extra te controleren op bijstandsfraude. Zijn antwoord op het oordeel was – hij was inmiddels fractievoorzitter van de VVD – dat als de wet dit niet toestaat, het „hoog tijd is die te veranderen”. De premier die biculturele Nederlanders aanmoedigt zich in te vechten, blijkt zelf medeverantwoordelijk voor de discriminatie waartegen gevochten dient te worden.
...

https://www.nrc.nl/nieuws/2020/05/13...ijfel-a3999556

----------


## Revisor



----------


## Revisor

*Toeslagenaffaire*

* Snel erkent gebruik dubbele nationaliteit bij fraude-opsporing toeslagen* 

 Parlementaire ondervragingscommissie Kinderopvangtoeslag. Verhoor van Menno Snel, van 2017 tot 2019 staatssecretaris van financin.Beeld Maarten Hartman 

*Voormalig staatssecretaris Snel van financin hoorde op 4 juni vorig jaar dat het fraudeteam bij Toeslagen voor indicaties van fraude gebruikmaakte van gegevens over dubbele nationaliteit. Maar die informatie deelde hij nooit met de Tweede Kamer.*

Jan Kleinnijenhuis en Esther Lammers25 november 2020, 15:57

Het ministerie vroeg wel advies hierover aan de Autoriteit Persoonsgegevens, maar moest meer dan een jaar hierop wachten. De APG oordeelde dat de Belastingdienst volstrekt onwettig en onacceptabel handelde door gegevens over nationaliteit te gebruiken.

Snel vertelde woensdag aan de parlementaire ondervragingscommissie kinderopvangtoeslag wat hem die bewuste dag in juni 2019 is uitgelegd. Fraude-ambtenaren vertelden dat nationaliteit n van de manieren was om te bepalen of er sprake was van een gelijke groep mensen. “Als er sprake is van een groep, is het makkelijker om fraude te organiseren”, aldus de oud-staatssecretaris, die vorig jaar aftrad. Waarom het hebben van een dubbele nationaliteit ervoor zorgt dat mensen tot een groep gerekend worden, vertelde Snel er niet bij. 
*
Specifieke (tweede) nationaliteit*

Later ontdekte het ministerie van financin, naar aanleiding van een verzoek om documenten door _Trouw_ en ‘RTL Nieuws’, dat er speciaal op groepen burgers met een specifieke (tweede) nationaliteit was gezocht in de fraudebestrijding. Snel noemde een grootschalige controle op mensen met de Ghanese nationaliteit en de Roemeense nationaliteit.

De bewindsman is verbolgen dat het verkrijgen van informatie van de Belastingdienst vaak lang duurde. En de dienst was vooral bezig zich te verdedigen. Eerder stelde voormalig directeur-generaal Uijlenbroek ook dat de Belastingdienst de neiging had ‘nog een keer uit te leggen waarom de wereld werkt zoals hij werkt’, in plaats van zich te verplaatsen in het perspectief van burgers, of de politieke werkelijkheid. 
*
Duizenden gedupeerden*

Op 4 juni 2019 werd het Snel duidelijk dat de ruim 300 burgers in de veelbesproken Eindhovense gastouderbureau (CAF11) meer dan gelijk hadden, en ‘echt door de Belastingdienst waren aangereden’. Ook drong toen bij hem door dat er ook in andere zaken zulke fouten gemaakt konden zijn, en er sprake kon zijn van wel duizenden gedupeerden.

Met dat inzicht wilde hij de CAF11-ouders versneld compenseren. Maar dat strandde opnieuw op juridische problemen, zoals het risico van precedentwerking. “Ik ben geen jurist en durfde het uiteindelijk niet aan”, verklaarde Snel. Hij besloot in afwachting van een advies van oud-minister Donner, om terugvorderingen aan alle andere mogelijk gedupeerde ouders niet stop te zetten. Maar in november zette hij, onder druk van de Tweede Kamer, deze vorderingen alsnog stop. 
*
‘Ik heb de eerste afslag gemist’*

Collega-staatssecretaris Tamara van Ark, zei woensdag tegen de commissie, vrij laat te hebben doorgekregen hoe hardvochtig de wet uitpakte, vooral op mensen met lage inkomens die hoge toeslagen krijgen en bij kleine foutjes alles moesten terug betalen. Zij werd daarvoor in maart 2018 gewaarschuwd door ambtenaren van Financin. “Ik heb de eerste afslag gemist. En daarna steeds opnieuw. Ik zie nu veel momenten waarop de informatie wel in notities erlangs scheert. Maar ik heb niet doorgevraagd.”

Van Ark concludeert dat de overheid in de toeslagenaffaire “haar kernbelofte, dat het mensen in nood helpt”, heeft verbroken. “Die belofte moeten wij weer herstellen”. De bewindslieden adviseren om een uitvoeringswet nooit meer in twee wetten te vatten en bij twee ministeries neer te leggen. “Dat is een recept voor ellende”.


https://www.trouw.nl/politiek/snel-e...agen~b2e109eb/

----------


## Revisor

Donderdag 26 november 2020 

_

_*Fraudecommissie van Rutte leidde mogelijk tot hardere aanpak*

26 november 2020 17:38 Laatste update: 3 minuten geleden 

Een commissie die in 2013 werd opgericht om fraude te bestrijden, onder leiding van premier Mark Rutte, heeft er mogelijk voor gezorgd dat de aanpak te streng werd. Er is geen directe link met de problemen die nu bekend zijn met de kinderopvangtoeslag, maar het kan ervoor hebben gezorgd dat een klimaat ontstond waarin ambtenaren "over de grens" konden gaan.

"Het kan pervers uitpakken", zei Rutte donderdag voor de ondervragingscommissie die onderzoek doet naar de toeslagaffaire.

Als er al een link is tussen de toeslagenaffaire waarbij ouders onterecht als fraudeur werden bestempeld en slachtoffer werden van te harde aanpak van de Belastingdienst, dan had die link er niet mogen zijn, zei Rutte.
"Er kunnen mensen het gevoel hebben gehad dat zij verder mochten gaan dan normaal", zei Rutte.

Wat er in die anti-fraudecommissie wordt besproken, is geheim. Stukken mogen ook niet openbaar worden gemaakt, maar de ondervragingscommissie heeft ze wel mogen inzien.

"Het beeld is wel: we gaan fraude aanpakken. We zien nu dat het beleid kneiterhard is", zei commissievoorzitter Chris van Dam (CDA). "Misschien is de indruk gewekt dat ambtenaren over de grens konden gaan", antwoordde Rutte.

De informatievoorziening in dit dossier is 'de crux', zei Van Dam. Of beter gezegd, het gebrek eraan. Stukken die werden opgevraagd door Kamerleden kwamen niet boven tafel. Regelmatig werden zij verrast door berichten via de media, maar ook daar kwam informatie vaak pas boven tafel na Wob-verzoeken.
*
'Rutte-doctrine' hielp niet mee bij openheid*

De commissie had het vermoeden de zogenaamde 'Rutte-doctrine' hier een rol in heeft gespeeld. De term dook op in een sms-bericht van een medewerker van Rutte waarin wordt gesproken over CDA-Kamerlid Pieter Omtzigt die informatie wil van oud-staatssecretaris van Financin Menno Snel.

Het betekent dat Rutte over het algemeen niet wil dat ambtelijke stukken zomaar openbaar worden gemaakt. Ambtenaren moeten "in alle veiligheid" kunnen werken en "onderling kunnen brainstormen", zonder dat die gesprekken later publiekelijk worden, vindt de premier.

Dat heeft tot gevolg dat bijvoorbeeld journalisten die via een Wob-verzoek informatie boven tafel willen krijgen, te lang op informatie moeten wachten. Dat gebeurde regelmatig in de toeslagenaffaire.

Rutte wilde benadrukken dat zijn ministerie, Algemene Zaken, maar een kleine organisatie is waar niet altijd alles word bijgehouden. Verwijten van de ondervragingscommissie dat zijn departement belangrijke informatie voor de Kamer achter hield, ontkende hij.


https://www.nu.nl/politiek/6093055/f...re-aanpak.html


Stukken zijn geheim maar dat er belangrijke informatie achter wordt gehouden ontkent Rutte wel.

Hoe leugenachtig en hypocriet wil je het hebben?

Rutte is al eens eerder veroordeeld voor discriminatie van Somaliers. Het zou goed kunnen zijn dat er tijdens het geheime overleg, waarvan de stukken geheim worden gehouden besproken is om allochtonen harder aan te pakken. Door het geheim te houden kunnen slachtoffers van de Rutte-Doctrine hun recht niet bij de rechter halen.

----------


## Revisor

*Toeslagenaffaire*

*Hoekstra kreeg dringend advies: blijf vaag over gebruik dubbele nationaliteit bij Belastingdienst*


Minister van financin Wopke Hoekstra wordt gehoord door de commissie.Beeld EPA

Minister Wopke Hoekstra van financin kreeg in mei het dringende ambtelijk advies vaag te blijven aan de Tweede Kamer over de vraag of de Belastingdienst/Toeslagen de dubbele nationaliteit gebruikte bij de zoektocht naar fraude. 

Jan Kleinnijenhuis en Esther Lammers26 november 2020, 15:51

Ik kreeg te horen, blijf aan de veilige kant, want we weten niet zeker of het niet zo is, zei minister Hoekstra van financin donderdag bij de parlementaire commissie die de kinderopvangtoeslagaffaire onderzoekt. Hoekstra viel op 21 mei 2019 tijdens het vragenuurtje in de Kamer in voor zijn staatssecretaris Menno Snel, die in het buitenland was. Daar waren door SP-kamerlid Leijten vragen gesteld naar aanleiding van publicaties door _Trouw_ en RTL dat Toeslagen gebruikmaakte van de dubbele nationaliteit in de fraude jacht. 

Het was glashelder dat als dit waar was, dat het onacceptabel was. Ik werd die ochtend bijgepraat door een groep ambtenaren over de vraag en werd toen onaangenaam verrast over de onenigheid die er onderling heerste. En ze konden zelfs niet voldoende informatie geven om dit te ontkennen, aldus Hoekstra.

Voor de minister was het vanaf die datum duidelijk dat de problemen bij de Belastingdienst groot waren. Als je op zon belangrijk punt als selectie op nationaliteit niet kunt garanderen dat dit niet gebeurt, zit het in de kern niet goed. Voor mij was dit de eerste keer dat ik zo weinig informatie kreeg, maar staatssecretaris Snel had hier dus met de Belastingdienst vaak mee te maken. In de Kamer sprak Hoekstra toen over aanhoudende problemen bij de Belastingdienst. Later hoorde hij dat de dienst gergerd was over deze uitspraken.
*
De verdedigende houding van de Belastingdienst*

Al direct bij zijn aantreden had Hoekstra een aanvaring met de Belastingdienst gehad. Toen bleek de Belastingdienst bij de erf- en schenkbelasting door computerproblemen 400 miljoen euro niet te hebben gend, maar dit werd niet gemeld aan het ministerie. Hoekstra ergerde zich aan de reactie van de Belastingdienst. Ze deden heel ontspannen, we lossen dit op, zeiden ze. Alsof ze ons hier niet tijdig over hadden moeten inlichten en natuurlijk was het een paar maanden later niet opgelost.

Hoekstra zei zich wel te herkennen in de analyse die de afgetreden staatssecretaris Snel woensdag gaf aan de commissie. Hij zei dat de Belastingdienst te defensief was en te weinig gevoel had voor urgentie en politieke en maatschappelijke sensibiliteit. De minister begrijpt ook de conclusie die Snel trok, namelijk dat hij te lang in deze verdedigende houding van de Belastingdienst was meegegaan. Die opstelling leidde uiteindelijk tot het verlies aan vertrouwen van de Tweede Kamer in Snel, en zijn vertrek.

Nadat Snel was afgetreden, nam Hoekstra voor zes weken de taken waar. Hij sprak in die periode drie keer met gedupeerde ouders en kreeg toen een indringend beeld van hoe ingrijpend de consequenties zijn geweest. Ik kreeg het schaamrood op de kaken. Hoe onze eigen mensen, Nederlanders als u en ik, dit is aangedaan door een overheid waarop ze vertrouwden. De huisuitzettingen, de scheidingen. Het is heel pijnlijk.

*Aanpak van fraude is geen vrijbrief om rechten met voeten te treden*

De minister zette daarna alles op alles om de Eindhovense ouders in de CAF11-zaak in december 2019 vr de kerst compensatie te geven. Ik heb vlak voor kerst nog op een avond de ambtelijke top gebeld en geist dat het werd geregeld. Moeilijk, moeilijk, kreeg ik te horen. Toen heb ik gezegd dat niemand vrij krijgt, als de compensatie en dossiers niet vr kerst aan deze ouders was gegeven. Toen zijn zelfs ambtenaren van de buitendienst ingezet om bij alle 300 ouders persoonlijk langs te gaan.

Uiteindelijk is volgens Hoekstra alleen dankzij de aanhoudende speurtocht van journalisten en vragen uit de Kamer deze misstand aan het licht gekomen. En hij meldde dat 8600 andere gedupeerde ouders deze week een bedrag van 750 euro krijgen overgemaakt. We gaan alles op alles zetten om dit op te lossen, beloofde hij aan de ouders.
*
Rutte maakt excuses*

Premier Rutte maakte donderdag publiekelijk excuses aan de gedupeerde ouders, namens hemzelf en het hele kabinet. Hij was zelf als premier niet concreet betrokken geweest bij de Toeslagenaffaire. Rutte had destijds, als voorzitter van de ministerile commissie fraude, gezegd dat alles op alles moet worden gezet om fraude aan te pakken.

Maar dat was vanwege de Bulgarenfraude die toen voor grote commotie zorgde. Het is geen excuus, volgens Rutte, voor ambtenaren om de balans tussen dienstverlening en fraude te overschrijden. Daar is geen enkele rechtvaardiging voor.


https://www.trouw.nl/politiek/hoekstra-kreeg-dringend-advies-blijf-vaag-over-gebruik-dubbele-nationaliteit-bij-belastingdienst~b8245c12/


Opvallend, 400 miljoen belastinggeld bij rijke stinkerds weghalen was niet zo belangrijk. Armoezaaiers met dubbele nationaliteit afpersen wel.

----------


## Revisor



----------


## IQVanEenGarnaal

> *Toeslagenaffaire*
> 
> *Hoekstra kreeg dringend advies: blijf vaag over gebruik dubbele nationaliteit bij Belastingdienst*
> 
> 
> Minister van financin Wopke Hoekstra wordt gehoord door de commissie.Beeld EPA
> 
> Minister Wopke Hoekstra van financin kreeg in mei het dringende ambtelijk advies vaag te blijven aan de Tweede Kamer over de vraag of de Belastingdienst/Toeslagen de dubbele nationaliteit gebruikte bij de zoektocht naar fraude. 
> 
> ...



Kun he zien en wat voor land wij leven.. Het zijn stink gasten en tering honden die dit veroorzaakt hebben

----------


## Revisor

*In de affaire rond de toeslagen faalde ook de rechter*

Na een weekje hoorzitting kinderopvangtoeslagen lagen veel conclusies voor het oprapen. Over verkokering, fraudegevoelige wetten, politiek wensdenken, handhavingspaniek, discriminerende controles. En het maltraiteren van burgers, die als grove fraudeplegers groepsgewijs de vernieling in werden gejaagd. Een Haagse parabel van wantrouwen, wegkijken en lijfsbehoud.

Maar waar bleef de hoogste bestuursrechter? Die wordt toch grondwettelijk geacht met rechte rug de burger te beschermen? Wat ik overigens ook van de Raad van State gewend ben. Denk aan het staken van de gaswinning, inperken van de stikstofuitstoot, schrappen van het alcoholslot, de financiering van het Haga Lyceum etc. Ze zijn er niet bang.

Toch greep de Raad van State hier pas in oktober 2019 in, door vast te stellen dat de overheid wel degelijk beleidsvrijheid had om maatwerk te leveren. En de wet helemaal niet zo draconisch uitpakt als de fiscus steeds betoogde en de eindrechter jarenlang goed vond. Tot frustratie van vele burgers, advocaten en (lagere) rechters die disproportionele vorderingen zagen opgelegd, betalingsregelingen en schuldsanering geweigerd. Steeds schoof de Raad van State het evenredigheidsbeginsel opzij. Dat nadelige gevolgen van een overheidsbesluit evenredig moeten zijn aan het doel dat de fiscus ermee dient. Wat niet het geval is als je een paar honderd euro niet kan verantwoorden, waarna er tienduizenden worden teruggevorderd.

Hoe zou de afdeling bestuursrechtspraak zelf naar deze verhoren hebben gekeken? Ik vermoed ook met buikpijn, _ex post_ dan. Dit is immers het grootste rechtsstatelijke schandaal van de laatste tijd. Steeds duikt er weer een document op dat de kwestie ernstiger maakt. Dat maakt terugkijken dringender.

Voor eerste hulp zocht ik de wetenschappelijke noten bij de uitspraak na. Bij zes vakbladen leeft stevige kritiek. De jurisprudentie tot dan toe was onbarmhartig, onevenredig en bood geen rechtsbescherming aan de burger, vond _Vakstudie Nieuws._ Dat de fiscus het zelf verdedigbaar vond pleit de rechter niet vrij. Het was evident dat burgers met steun van de Raad van State groot onrecht is aangedaan. Een ander, in _Gemeentestem,_ noemde het grootste probleem in de toeslagenaffaire de interpretatie van de wet, meer dan de discriminerende controles. Alle machten binnen de trias politica hebben gefaald. 

De annotator van _Ars Aequi_ had zelf geen wettelijke bepaling kunnen vinden waarin de strenge aanpak verplicht werd gesteld  hoe de rechter dat toch uit het wetsstelsel heeft kunnen afleiden was een raadsel. Om daarna uit dezelfde artikelen het tegenovergestelde af te leiden was argumentatieve acrobatiek. 

De rechter had beter voluit kunnen erkennen dat de eigen jurisprudentie tot zeer onrechtvaardige uitkomsten had geleid, vond _Ars Aequi._ Er was een bias geweest jegens de fiscus die de rechter nu zelf corrigeert. Maar door dat niet te benoemen ontbrak het open vizier. De rechter breide de zaak recht door te stellen dat de wet zowel beleidsvrijheid als gn beleidsvrijheid voor de fiscus mogelijk maakt. Ter motivering wordt dan naar de WRR en de Ombudsman gewezen, naar het grote aantal vergelijkbare zaken dat de rechter eerder is voorgelegd, waardoor de ernst nu (pas) kenbaar is geworden. 

Dat zou je zelfreflectie kunnen noemen, maar dan toch wel van de goedkopere soort. En annotator noemt het cru. Je bent pas gedupeerd als er voldoende andere gedupeerden zijn in vergelijkbare zaken. Dan blijkt ook een tegenovergestelde lezing van de wet opeens te kunnen.

Na de omslag zijn bij de Raad van State alle gedane uitspraken gereconstrueerd en intern besproken, zo begreep ik. Hadden we alerter moeten zijn, wat hebben we geleerd voor de toekomst? Conclusies ken ik niet. Maar het evenredigheidsbeginsel is duidelijk terug van weggeweest. De stad Amsterdam kreeg net deze week te horen _niet_ standaard de hoogste boetes uit te mogen delen aan illegale Airbnb verhuurders. Dat moet voortaan maatwerk zijn. Maatwerk! Zou dat het leermomentje van de hoogste bestuursrechter zijn geweest?
*
Folkert Jensma* is juridisch commentator. Twitter: @folkertjensma


https://www.nrc.nl/nieuws/2020/12/05...chter-a4022660

----------


## Revisor

Onderzoek is klaar, heb het rapport niet gelezen, maar alle kranten schreven dat het een vernietigende rapport is en dat de overheid, belastingdiensst, ambtenarebn en de rechtspraak ernstig gefaald hebben. Iedereen vraagt zich af hoe dit heeft kunnen gebeuren?

Het antwoord is denk ik, *institutioneel racisme*. De slachtoffers waren toch hoofdzakelijk allochtoontjes met een dubbele paspoort. 

Dat lees ik niet terug in de kranten terwijl het onderzoek juist begonnen is om onderzoek te doen naar etnisch profileren bij de belastingdienst.

Dit is te danken aan de methode Rutte, die in een soortgelijke zaak al eerder door de rechtbank is veroordeeld. Daarom zijn er geheime afspraken gemaakt om structureel het racisme achter de werkwijze van de belastingdienst geheim te houden.

----------


## Revisor

Dat de hoogste rechters bij de Raad van State hierin meegingen is voor mij een indirecte bewijs dat de rechtspraak niet altijd onafhankelijk is. In principe weet ik dit via de praktijk al heel lang omdat bij cruciale wetgeving richting vreemdelingen en minderheden de hoogste rechters via hun rechtspraak een lijn uitzetten die tegemoet komt aan de wensen van de overheid.

----------


## Revisor

*Rutte schermt informatie af en dat is ongrondwettig*

Informatieplicht De Toeslagenaffaire bewijst dat het parlement zonder kennis van de informatie waar het kabinet over beschikt geen controle heeft. Rutte beschadigt de democratie, stelt Wim Voermans.

Premier Mark Rutte wordt gehoord door de Parlementaire ondervragingscommissie Kinderopvangtoeslag (PoK). Foto David van Dam

De misplaatste opvatting dat openbaarheid van ambtelijke stukken tot het uiterste moet worden beperkt, is de laatste jaren leidend geworden bij het informeren van de Kamers. Door deze zogenoemde ‘Rutte-doctrine’ wordt het voor volksvertegenwoordigers stilaan moeilijker om informatie te krijgen over wat er zich bij de voorbereiding van besluiten en beleid afspeelt. Pottenkijkers zijn niet langer gewenst in de beleidskeuken.

Tijdens zijn verhoor op 26 november door de Parlementaire ondervragingscommissie Kinderopvangtoeslag lichtte Rutte zelf perfect de achtergrond van de naar hem genoemde doctrine toe: „[I]k ben van mening dat tussen ambtenaren onderling en tussen ambtenaren en bewindslieden, zolang er nog geen besluiten genomen zijn, stukken die daartussen rondgaan in de voorbereiding op besluiten – dan heb ik het niet over verslagen van vergaderingen, maar dan heb ik het dus over besluitvorming die nog niet heeft plaatsgevonden – dat dat vrij moet kunnen. Dat is mijn opvatting. […] mijn opvatting is dat, wil je in Nederland tot verstandige besluiten kunnen komen, het van groot belang is dat stukken moeten kunnen worden verspreid tussen ambtenaren onderling en ook tussen ambtenaren en bewindslieden, zonder dat er angst is dat die stukken allemaal naar buiten gaan, totdat het tot besluitvorming leidt of wanneer het zou gaan om bijvoorbeeld verslaglegging van gesprekken.” 

Het gevolg van deze werkwijze is dat het parlement op grote achterstand wordt gezet en ernstiger: het doet afbreuk aan de democratie. Politiek gaat altijd over het maken van keuzes tussen verschillende opties. Als de opties die op tafel lagen niet meer in de openbaarheid komen doordat de Kamers voornamelijk nog het eindresultaat meegedeeld krijgen, dan is nauwelijks nog na te gaan hoe de besluitvorming tot stand is gekomen en wordt, tegelijkertijd, het meedenkende n controlerende vermogen van de volksvertegenwoordiging verzwakt. 

Ook kiezers weten niet wat er achter de schermen gebeurde, welke informatie wel en niet is gebruikt of wie waarvoor stond en verantwoordelijk was. Dat past niet in een parlementaire democratie, het tast het vertrouwen en kritisch vermogen van burgers aan, alsook de rechtsstaat – zoals de recente Toeslagenaffaire laat zien. Doordat informatie bewust bij de Kamer werd weggehouden kon zeven jaar lang ‘Ongekend onrecht’ – zoals de onderzoekscommissie van het parlement het betitelde – voortwoekeren. 
*
Schadelijke effecten*

De Rutte-doctrine heeft nog andere schadelijke effecten. Het voedt een houding bij ambtenaren en beleidsvoorbereiders om informatie liefst zoveel mogelijk onder de pet te houden, om van informatievoorziening aan de Kamers een kat-en-muisspel te maken. 

Ook de cijfers laten dat zien. In de afgelopen tien jaar werd de Kamer maar liefst 41 keer niet, niet volledig, of onjuist genformeerd. Dat is een toename van 58 procent ten opzichte van de jaren 2001-2009, een periode waarin het aantal informatie-incidenten al fors toenam. 

Doordat het kabinet informatie bij de Kamers weghoudt, weten de Kamerleden ook steeds minder waarnaar ze moeten vragen. En als ze dat toch – soms noodgedwongen ongericht – doen, wordt hen nogal eens scoringsdrang en politieke spelletjes verweten en z bij te dragen aan een onwerkbare hoeveelheid Kamervragen.

Die aantallen Kamervragen vallen trouwens reuze mee en zijn de laatste jaren redelijk constant: gemiddeld twee per bewindspersoon per week.

Die Rutte-doctrine om stukken die betrekking hebben op intern beraad per definitie niet te delen met de Kamers is ook in strijd met de inlichtingenplicht die artikel 68 van de Grondwet oplegt aan bewindslieden. Die plicht houdt in dat inlichtingen waar een of meerdere Kamerleden om vragen moet worden verstrekt, tenzij dat strijdt met het belang van de staat.

Weigering vanwege het belang van de staat hoort zeer uitzonderlijk te zijn en het kwam dan ook tot een aantal jaar geleden ook nauwelijks voor dat informatie om die reden aan de Kamer werd geweigerd.

Overheidsinformatie is de zuurstof voor het democratische leven
De hoogst enkele keer dat dat gebeurt – en toelaatbaar is – is bijvoorbeeld om het geheim van de ministerraad of het geheim van communicatie met de Koning te beschermen, de nationale veiligheid, bedrijfsgeheimen, of persoonlijke beleidsopvattingen van (met name) bewindspersonen. 
*
Weigeringsgronden*

Over die weigeringsgronden maakte de Kamer in 2002 (bevestigd in 2016) sluitende afspraken met de regering. Daarbij gaven ze een gezamenlijke interpretatie aan de grondwettelijke inlichtingenplicht op basis van de bedoeling van de grondwetgever (zoals blijkt uit de toelichting op de Grondwet van 1983). 

Daaruit komt naar voren dat weigeren van informatie omdat daarin persoonlijke beleidsopvattingen van ambtenaren of gezagsdragers worden weergegeven, aanvankelijk mogelijk is. Maar dat die informatie toch gegeven moet worden als de Kamer doorvraagt – een stuk moet dan maar worden geanonimiseerd, of de identiteit onzichtbaar worden gemaakt. Een absolute weigeringsgrond is het dus niet.

Rutte gaat met zijn invulling veel verder – zoals ook de parlementaire ondervragingscommissie signaleert. Hij probeert alle voorbereiding en intern beraad achter de schermen te trekken. Dat is ongrondwettig en schadelijk voor onze democratie.

Het zou goed zijn als regering en Kamer de afspraken uit 2002 en 2016, gebaseerd op de duidelijke bedoeling van de grondwetgever, zouden herbevestigen. Want in een volwassen democratische rechtsstaat is kennis van de informatie waarover de overheid beschikt wezenlijk om die – al dan niet via bemiddeling van het parlement – te kunnen controleren. Overheidsinformatie is de zuurstof voor het democratische leven, en ook eigendom van burgers. Zonder openheid kan een democratie niet zijn wat ze moet zijn, dat wil zeggen: bestuur van, voor en door de burgers.


*Wim Voermans* is hoogleraar staatsrecht aan de Universiteit Leiden. In januari verschijnt: _Het land moet bestuurd worden. Machiavelli in de polder


_https://www.nrc.nl/nieuws/2020/12/22...ettig-a4024861

----------


## Rob Gosseling

> "Overheidsinformatie is de zuurstof voor het democratische leven, en ook eigendom van burgers"
> 
> Wim Voermans
> 
> 
> 
> Bron : *nrc.nl* - 22 december 2020
> 
> Het zou goed zijn als regering en Kamer de afspraken uit 2002 en 2016, gebaseerd op de duidelijke bedoeling van de grondwetgever, zouden herbevestigen. Want in een volwassen democratische rechtsstaat is kennis van de informatie waarover de overheid beschikt wezenlijk om die – al dan niet via bemiddeling van het parlement – te kunnen controleren. Overheidsinformatie is de zuurstof voor het democratische leven, en ook eigendom van burgers. Zonder openheid kan een democratie niet zijn wat ze moet zijn, dat wil zeggen: bestuur van, voor en door de burgers.



Dit onderwerp is een aparte topic waardig

.

----------


## Revisor

De Rutte methode

----------


## Revisor

De Rutte-doctrine

----------


## Revisor

> Dat de hoogste rechters bij de Raad van State hierin meegingen is voor mij een indirecte bewijs dat de rechtspraak niet altijd onafhankelijk is. In principe weet ik dit via de praktijk al heel lang omdat bij cruciale wetgeving richting vreemdelingen en minderheden de hoogste rechters via hun rechtspraak een lijn uitzetten die tegemoet komt aan de wensen van de overheid.



*Nu is duidelijk: de rechter hoort niet bij de Raad van State*

Rechterlijke macht De rechtsbescherming door nota bene de rechter schoot te kort in de Toeslagenaffaire. Hoog tijd de bestuursrechtspraak aan te pakken zeggen Geert Corstens, Tom Eijsbouts, Pia Lokin-Sassen en Nanneke Quik-Schuijt.


Vrouwe Justitia Foto Dag Sundberg

Het rapport van de parlementaire ondervragingscommissie Kinderopvangtoeslag,_ Ongekend onrecht_, bevat harde conclusies over het functioneren van bestuursrechters, in het bijzonder de Afdeling bestuursrechtspraak van de Raad van State. Ons staat niet bij dat wij eerder zoiets hebben meegemaakt.

De commissie schrijft: „Zonder zich te willen uitlaten over individuele rechterlijke uitspraken, constateert de commissie dat ook de bestuursrechtspraak jarenlang een wezenlijke bijdrage heeft geleverd aan het in stand houden van de niet dwingend uit de wet volgende, spijkerharde uitvoering van de regelgeving van de kinderopvangtoeslag.

Daarmee heeft de bestuursrechtspraak zijn belangrijke functie van (rechts)bescherming van individuele burgers veronachtzaamd. De commissie is met name geraakt door het tot in oktober 2019 wegredeneren van algemene beginselen van behoorlijk bestuur, die zouden moeten dienen als stootkussen en beschermende deken voor mensen in nood.”

Dat is een passage die je niet zo snel verwacht in een traditie van omgang tussen parlement en rechters die – terecht – wordt gekenmerkt door afstand en afstandelijkheid. De parlementaire ondervragingscommissie signaleert een tekortschietende rechtsbescherming door nota bene de rechter.

Gewone civiele zaken zoals wanprestatie, arbeidsgeschillen, onrechtmatige daden, en misdrijfzaken, en ook belastinggeschillen komen eerst bij de rechtbanken terecht, kunnen vervolgens, als een van de partijen dat wil, in hoger beroep opnieuw worden behandeld en daarna tot op zekere hoogte ook nog door de cassatierechter, de Hoge Raad, worden berecht.
*
Niet herkauwen*

Dat geeft de procespartijen de mogelijkheid hun zaak door rechters op drie niveaus te laten bezien. Dat leidt niet tot ‘herkauwen’, maar tot een zorgvuldiger gang van zaken. Waarom zou je belastingzaken, in de kern ook bestuursrechtelijke geschillen, wel door drie instanties laten behandelen en algemene bestuurszaken, ook al kunnen die over grote belangen in materieel en immaterieel opzicht gaan, maar twee instanties laten doorlopen? 
Onze veronderstelling is, dat bij twee herbeoordelingen de kans op ‘uit de bocht vliegen’ toch kleiner zal zijn. Niet voor niets is in zaken van sociale zekerheid die in hoger beroep door de Centrale Raad van Beroep in Utrecht worden behandeld, een (te) kleine mogelijkheid opgenomen om ook nog naar de Hoge Raad te gaan.

De wantoestand doet de deur dicht en dwingt in alle zaken tot rechtspraak in drie instanties in n rechterlijke macht
Ons brengt die conclusie tot een suggestie voor niet alleen het invoeren van de gewone structuur van rechtspraak in drie instanties in zaken van algemeen bestuursrecht. Zij brengt ons ook tot de suggestie van een oplossing voor een ander nu wel zeer sprekend probleem. 

Wie ongelijk krijgt van de bestuursrechter op het eerste niveau (in de toeslagenkwesties kreeg de Belastingdienst nogal eens ongelijk van de rechtbanken) kan vervolgens in hoger beroep gaan bij de Afdeling bestuursrechtspraak van de Raad van State. 

Dat is een bij de hoogste adviseur van de regering, de Raad van State, ondergebrachte gerechtelijke instantie. Voorwerp van debat sinds jaren is of het nu wel zo voor de hand ligt bestuursrechtspraak te laten uitoefenen in de nabijheid van die hoogste adviseur, waarvan een lid van de regering de formele voorzitter is.
*
Wantoestand*

Pogingen de bestuursrechtspraak in hoger beroep bij de gewone rechterlijke macht onder te brengen zijn tot nu toe mislukt. Ook kritische uitspraken van het Europees Hof voor de Rechten van de Mens hebben onvoldoende tot bezinning geleid. Maar de nu gebleken wantoestand doet de deur dicht en dwingt tot een voor de hand liggende oplossing: in alle zaken, uitzonderingen daargelaten, rechtspraak in drie instanties in n rechterlijke macht. 

De rechtspraak van de Afdeling kan dan worden ondergebracht bij kamers van de bestaande vier gerechtshoven en de cassatierechtspraak in algemene bestuurszaken bij de Hoge Raad. Dan is er n hoogste rechter die verantwoordelijk is voor de rechtseenheid en voor een goede toepassing van het recht, die recht doet aan ons allen, ons allen de vereiste rechtsbescherming geeft. Dat geeft een betere waarborg tegen het ‘uit de bocht vliegen’ dan de huidige structuur.


https://www.nrc.nl/nieuws/2020/12/29...state-a4025503

----------


## Revisor

*Interview Alex Brenninkmeijer*

* Oud-ombudsman Alex Brenninkmeijer ziet in de toeslagenaffaire geen bedrijfsongeluk maar een falend systeem*

 Oud-ombudsman Alex Brenninkmeijer.Beeld Hollandse Hoogte / ANP 

De toeslagenaffaire heeft niets te maken met een ongelukje, vindt hoogleraar staatsrecht en voormalig ombudsman Alex Brenninkmeijer. Het systeem faalt en dat raakt onze democratische rechtsstaat. 

Esther Lammers31 december 2020, 12:09

Sinds hij in 2014 als ombudsman vertrok, is Alex Brenninkmeijer lid van de Europese Rekenkamer in Luxemburg en hoogleraar in Utrecht. Hij heeft de parlementaire verhoren over de kinderopvangtoeslag met grote belangstelling gevolgd, en was verbaasd hoe sommige bestuurders zich daar hebben geuit. Alsof ze voor het eerst over de problemen hoorden. Ze wisten het gewoon. 

Destijds, als ombudsman, heeft hij persoonlijk al gewaarschuwd voor het keiharde fraudebeleid dat werd ingezet in de sociale zekerheid, en de disproportionele boetes die burgers hierdoor konden krijgen.

Hij deed dat ook tijdens het kennismakingsgesprek in 2013 met de toen net aangetreden PvdA-minister Lodewijk Asscher en staatssecretaris Jetta Klijnsma. Er was politiek breed een heel sterke nadruk op fraudebestrijding, al ver vr de Bulgarenfraude (waarbij Bulgaren in Nederland rond 2010 via nepadressen op grote schaal zorg- en huurtoeslag aanvroegen, red.). Het idee leefde dat fraude de sociale zekerheid ondergraaft en hard moet worden aangepakt. Terwijl in werkelijkheid maar een luttel procent van alle mensen fraudeert en de meeste mensen deugen. We signaleerden toen al hoe problematisch het fraudebeleid uitwerkte, bijvoorbeeld met de WW. Maar de bewindslieden gaven geen krimp. Mijn opmerkingen werden alleen voor kennisgeving aangenomen. Ook in de Tweede Kamer overigens. Laat hem maar praten, dachten ze. 
*
Waar komt die houding door?*

De Haagse politieke cultuur is erg gesloten, heeft een houding van: wij weten het beter. En deze populistische, strenge benadering lag toen ook goed in de samenleving en de media. Het hele idee dat deze wetgeving misschien onheus was, geen redelijke benadering van het probleem, raakte gewoon buiten beeld. Alles draaide om _law en order_.

Brenninkmeijer strijdt al zijn hele professionele leven tegen wat hij de uitholling van de rechtsstaat in Nederland noemt. Hij is er zelfs op gepromoveerd. Volgens de hoogleraar staatsrecht leven we nu in een land waar de wetgever, de uitvoerder n de rechtspraak structureel zijn vergeten dat het uitgangspunt van overheidshandelen moet zijn dat burgers behoorlijk worden behandeld.

Je kunt nog zoveel bezuinigen, je kunt het politiek opportuun vinden om strenge law en order-wetgeving te maken. Maar wat je ook als overheid doet, je mag niet tegen de grondrechten van burgers ingaan en je moet ze behoorlijk behandelen. 

*En dat is hier wel gebeurd?*

Ja, en daarin zijn we uniek in Europa. Onze wetten worden niet eens getoetst aan de grondwet. Daar begrijpen ze zelfs in een land als Polen niets van; daar zit de constitutionele toetsing van wetten in het systeem. Wij hebben in Nederland een regenteske benadering van het openbaar bestuur. Kabinet en parlement kunnen wetten maken zonder zich ergens wat van aan te trekken.

Brenninkmeijer heeft een artikel voor het Nederlands Juristenblad geschreven met adviezen voor een nieuw kabinet. Vakjurist Sandra Palmen schreef in 2017 in een interne notitie voor de Belastingdienst, waarin stond dat de uitvoering van toeslagen juridisch niet deugde. Dit explosieve memo verdween een aantal jaar, en kwam recent boven tafel na Kamervragen van CDA-er Pieter Omtzigt. Palmen werd daarop in het openbaar gehoord door de commissie Kinderopvangtoeslag.

In haar eindrapport concludeerde de commissie hetzelfde als Palmen al in 2017 al deed; met de toeslagen zijn de grondbeginselen van de rechtsstaat geschonden. 

De grondbeginselen heeft de commissie nog redelijk ruim geformuleerd, zegt Brenninkmeijer. De conclusie moet een politiek compromis zijn geweest. De commissie noemt fraudebestrijding ook opeens een grondbeginsel. Dat is onzin, want het gaat bij grondbeginselen uitsluitend om de rechten van burgers. De affaire laat zien dat onze democratische rechtsstaat gewoon net functioneert. We hebben een wetgever die zich niet aan de rechtsstaat houdt, een uitvoerder die de wet klakkeloos opvolgt, zonder zich om de grondrechten en de behoorlijkheid te bekreunen, en een rechter die zich gouvernementeel opstelt en het beleid alleen maar bevestigt. Alle macht is in Nederland samengeklonterd. Onze rechters geven burgers structureel minimale kansen om een zaak te winnen. Rechters richten zich vooral op het gouvernement. Die houding zit heel diep in de nationale cultuur van onze rechtsspraak, en is zeer bestendig gebleken. 
*
Hoe krijgen we de rechtsstaat weer terug in evenwicht?*

De trias politica komt niet meer terug. Daarvoor zijn we te monistisch geworden. Maar we kunnen wel voor meer tegenkracht zorgen. Zorg dat voortaan alle wetten worden getoetst op de beginselen van behoorlijk bestuur. Hervorm ook eindelijk de bestuursrechtspraak in Nederland. Die moet veel minder versnipperd worden, en zo worden georganiseerd dat er cht onafhankelijke rechtsspraak kan komen.

Het parlement zou op zijn beurt wetten kritischer moeten toetsen, en luisteren naar adviesorganen. Ook uitvoerders kunnen veel meer een eigen rol vervullen. Ik ben ervan overtuigd dat, wanneer de Belastingdienst met het ministerie van sociale zaken een oplossing had bedacht die minder hardvochtig voor burgers zou uitpakken, rechters die lijn ook hadden gevolgd.
______________________

*Toeslagen hield bewust stukken weg bij de rechter*

De adviescommissie-Donner, die het ministerie van financin vorig jaar adviseerde welke ouders gecompenseerd moesten worden in de toeslagenaffaire, heeft informatie gekregen waaruit blijkt dat Toeslagen bewust stukken voor de rechter achterhield. De commissie-Donner meldt hierover echter niets in haar rapport.

SP-Kamerlid Renske Leijten wil dat staatssecretaris Alexandra van Huffelen (toeslagen) bevestigt dat de adviescommissie Kinderopvangtoeslag het zogeheten ambtelijke inwerkplan inventaris beroepsdossier had. De stukken van deze commissie zijn recent openbaar gemaakt. In het inwerkplan staan instructies over welke stukken wel en niet in gerechtelijke dossiers mogen worden opgenomen. Zo mocht niet worden vermeld dat de toeslag van ouders was gestopt, omdat ze onderdeel van een fraudeonderzoek (de CAF-zaak, red.) waren. De ouders wisten daardoor jarenlang niet waarom ze geen toeslag meer kregen. Ook mocht niet in het juridisch dossier komen hoe vaak de ouders hadden gebeld en geschreven om opheldering over de stopzetting te krijgen.

Leijten wil weten waarom de adviescommissie onder leiding van de voormalige CDA-minister Piet Hein Donner spreekt over mogelijke misslagen, terwijl ze constateert dat er sprake was van bewust beleid. Het SP-Kamerlid noemt dat hoogst opmerkelijk en wil van de staatssecretaris ook weten of zij het bewust achterhouden van informatie voor de rechter eveneens machtsmisbruik c.q. onrechtmatig handelen noemt. 



https://www.trouw.nl/politiek/oud-om...teem~bdc55fe5/



Wat een smeerlap die Donner!

----------


## Revisor

> Onderzoek is klaar, heb het rapport niet gelezen, maar alle kranten schreven dat het een vernietigende rapport is en dat de overheid, belastingdiensst, ambtenarebn en de rechtspraak ernstig gefaald hebben. Iedereen vraagt zich af hoe dit heeft kunnen gebeuren?
> 
> Het antwoord is denk ik, *institutioneel racisme*. De slachtoffers waren toch hoofdzakelijk allochtoontjes met een dubbele paspoort. 
> 
> Dat lees ik niet terug in de kranten terwijl het onderzoek juist begonnen is om onderzoek te doen naar etnisch profileren bij de belastingdienst.
> 
> Dit is te danken aan de methode Rutte, die in een soortgelijke zaak al eerder door de rechtbank is veroordeeld. Daarom zijn er geheime afspraken gemaakt om structureel het racisme achter de werkwijze van de belastingdienst geheim te houden.



1 januari 2021 6.061

Mark Brakel

Kandidaat-Kamerlid voor GroenLinks en voormalig diplomaat

*Toeslagenaffaire is slechts n voorbeeld van staatsracisme*

De toeslagenaffaire is geen eenmalig incident, maar een voorbeeld van hoe het maken van onderscheid op basis van nationaliteit en ras in Nederland politiek is ingeburgerd.

Zondag spreekt het kabinet verder over de toeslagenaffaire. De discussie in de ministerraad zal zich dan richten op de politieke gevolgen en op de vraag hoe burgers in de toekomst beter beschermd kunnen worden tegen de overheid. Ondertussen raakt de kern van het probleem steeds verder uit beeld: de bereidheid van opeenvolgende kabinetten om institutioneel racisme te gedogen. Dat racisme reikt verder dan de ambtenaren van de Belastingdienst.



Veel ouders zijn slachtoffer geworden van de affaire omdat de Belastingdienst hen vanwege hun tweede nationaliteit had geselecteerd voor extra controle. In juni stelde de Autoriteit Persoonsgegevens al vast dat de Belastingdienst zich hiermee schuldig heeft gemaakt aan structurele discriminatie. Vreemd genoeg heeft de parlementaire ondervragingscommissie geen onderzoek gedaan naar dieperliggende oorzaken van deze discriminatie, want selectie op basis van nationaliteit is volgens het rapport ‘niet in de onderzoeksopdracht meegenomen’. Na dit jaar van Black Lives Matter laat het parlement hier een kans liggen om overheidsdiscriminatie uit te bannen.

De toeslagenaffaire is geen eenmalig incident, maar een voorbeeld van hoe het maken van onderscheid op basis van nationaliteit en ras in Nederland politiek is ingeburgerd. Al in 2003 gaf Mark Rutte, toen nog staatssecretaris van Sociale Zaken, de opdracht aan gemeenten om inwoners van Somalische afkomst extra te controleren op uitkeringsfraude. Sociale rechercheurs hielden toen een inwoner van Haarlem staande op grond van zijn huidskleur en het spreken van een vreemde taal. De man weigerde de rechercheurs toegang tot zijn woning, verloor zijn uitkering en vocht dit aan bij de rechtbank. De rechter verklaarde toen, anders dan in de toeslagenaffaire, dat de staat discriminatoir had gehandeld en herstelde de uitkering.

Ondanks deze veroordeling van de Haarlemse rechtbank in 2007 holde de overheid het recht op gelijke behandeling de afgelopen jaren verder uit. Sinds een wet uit 2016 kunnen plegers van een terroristisch misdrijf met alleen de Nederlandse nationaliteit minder zwaar gestraft worden dan Nederlanders met een tweede nationaliteit. De antiterrorismewet schrijft namelijk voor dat het Nederlanderschap alleen afgenomen kan worden van Nederlanders die nog een tweede nationaliteit bezitten. Op deze manier is in het strafrecht, net als in de behandeling door de Belastingdienst, een groep tweederangsburgers ontstaan.

Ook bij het recente besluit om kinderen van Nederlandse ISIS-strijders niet terug te halen lijkt afkomst een rol te hebben gespeeld. Als voormalig diplomaat op de ambassade in Irak stak het mij dat de overheid weigerde om consulaire bijstand te verlenen aan kinderen van ISIS-strijders, ondanks hun Nederlandse nationaliteit. Net als in de toeslagenaffaire heeft de hoogste rechter echter het spijkerharde overheidshandelen goedgekeurd. De belangen van de staat wegen volgens de Hoge Raad zwaarder dan de rechtsbescherming van individuele Nederlanders.

Premier Rutte heeft in september gezegd dat hij praktische stappen wil zetten naar een land met ‘nul racisme’. In het kabinetsoverleg dit weekend kan hij een stap zetten door goede afspraken te maken over compensatie voor de slachtoffers van de toeslagenaffaire. Het zou echter nog beter zijn als hij de gelegenheid ook aangrijpt om te breken met de discriminerende koers die hij in 2003 als staatssecretaris in gang zette. Na zijn terechtwijzing door de Haarlemse rechtbank zei hij dat het hoog tijd was om de wet te veranderen en discriminatie mogelijk te maken. Laat het dan nu hoog tijd zijn om het recht op gelijke behandeling in Nederland in ere te herstellen.


Mark Brakel: Toeslagenaffaire is slechts n voorbeeld van staatsracisme (bnnvara.nl)

----------


## Revisor

2 januari 2021 


Yasemin Cegerek Wethouder Heerde

*Zwartjes*

Als wethouder had ik laatst een afspraak met iemand die meteen van wal stak over dat ik in het college opviel met mijn Aziatische uiterlijk

cc-foto: Roel Wijnants

Weet je al wat iedereen in de ambtelijke en politiek top allang weet? Dat is vandaag de vraag in een tweet van RTL-journalist Pieter Klein.

Weet je wat iedereen in de politieke en ambtelijke top al lang weet? Dat het niet alleen ging over Turk, als iemand Nederlands was geboren.

Of over een nest Antillianen #toeslagenaffaire

In mails van de Belastingdienst ging het, over zwartjes. #zwartjes https://t.co/gSDPWyqlez
 pieter klein (@pieterkleinrtl) January 1, 2021
En als je het antwoord leest dan krijg je er buikpijn van, dat krijg je sowieso van de hele toeslagenaffaire. Na het lezen van de tweet van Pieter Klein over #zwartjes, ontdek je dat er steeds meer boven tafel komt. Als ook dit klopt, dan kan ik niet anders zeggen, dan dat het hele gebeuren schandalig is en dat we dit niet zomaar aan ons voorbij moeten laten gaan!

Als dit soort etiketten genormaliseerd worden, dan zorgt het voor ontwrichting van de samenleving. Er moet iets fundamenteels veranderen bij het soort instituties dat, zoals bij de Belastingdienst, mensen beschrijft als zwartjes, of zoals bij de politie als murken, etcetera. Zo blijven mensen met andere roots zich van wieg tot de dood tweederangs burger voelen. Ik vind dat Pieter Klein goed werk verricht, maar uiteraard ook Pieter Omtzigt en Renske Leijten.

Als wethouder had ik laatst een afspraak met iemand die meteen van wal stak over dat ik in het college opviel met mijn Aziatische uiterlijk. Ik moest me blijkbaar inhoudelijk bewijzen. De ambtenaar die er bij zat, voelde ook het ongemak waarmee het gesprek begon. Ook al zeg je er wat van, dit voelt niet goed. Ik walg er echt van.

In de avond spookten de woorden nog door mijn hoofd. Beschrijvingen zoals zwartjes raken me enorm. De toekomstige generaties moeten we niet zon erfenis achterlaten. Waar krijgen principes zoals gelijke kansen en rechtvaardigheid nou een echte waarde of betekenis in de praktijk? Het zit institutioneel blijkbaar zo diep dat je f genadeloos hard wordt aangepakt f dat als je een kans krijgt je je dan extra moet bewijzen.

Er moet een keerpunt komen en daar moeten we met elkaar wat aan doen. Ik ben erg benieuwd hoe het debat in de Tweede Kamer over de toeslagenaffaire zal verlopen. Maar alleen een debat in de Tweede Kamer zal niet voldoende zijn om de praktijk die leidt tot zoiets als het toeslagenschandaal te willen veranderen. Dit raakt vele lagen van de instituties, onze democratische rechtsstaat en waarden, onze samenleving en de politiek.

Ik wil best wat inleveren voor een nog groter ideaal Maar hoeveel generaties #zwartjes en #murken nog?


Yasemin Cegerek over institutioneel racisme: 'Zwartjes' (bnnvara.nl)

----------


## Revisor

> Onderzoek is klaar, heb het rapport niet gelezen, maar alle kranten schreven dat het een vernietigende rapport is en dat de overheid, belastingdiensst, ambtenarebn en de rechtspraak ernstig gefaald hebben. Iedereen vraagt zich af hoe dit heeft kunnen gebeuren?
> 
> Het antwoord is denk ik, *institutioneel racisme*. De slachtoffers waren toch hoofdzakelijk allochtoontjes met een dubbele paspoort. 
> 
> Dat lees ik niet terug in de kranten terwijl het onderzoek juist begonnen is om onderzoek te doen naar etnisch profileren bij de belastingdienst.
> 
> Dit is te danken aan de methode Rutte, die in een soortgelijke zaak al eerder door de rechtbank is veroordeeld. Daarom zijn er geheime afspraken gemaakt om structureel het racisme achter de werkwijze van de belastingdienst geheim te houden.





> Dat de hoogste rechters bij de Raad van State hierin meegingen is voor mij een indirecte bewijs dat de rechtspraak niet altijd onafhankelijk is. In principe weet ik dit via de praktijk al heel lang omdat bij cruciale wetgeving richting vreemdelingen en minderheden de hoogste rechters via hun rechtspraak een lijn uitzetten die tegemoet komt aan de wensen van de overheid.



*Toeslagendrama heeft ook met racisme te maken en is de vrucht van twintig jaar rechts-populisme*


Het toeslagen-echec staat niet op zichzelf, betoogt advocaat Ilias L’Ghdas. De ongemakkelijke waarheid van institutionele vooringenomenheid of racisme mag niet langer genegeerd worden
.
Ilias L’Ghdas 2 januari 2021, 9:55

Voorop gesteld, hulde aan hen die hebben bijgedragen aan de totstandkoming van het vernietigende commissierapport ‘Ongekend onrecht’. Maar hoe vernietigend ook, een essentile vraag wordt in dit rapport niet gesteld: hoe kan het dat het toeslagendrama voornamelijk burgers met een migratieachtergrond tot zijn slachtoffers heeft gemaakt? Beantwoording van deze vraag is noodzakelijk wil men de juiste lessen trekken uit dit zwarte hoofdstuk uit onze geschiedenis.

In het commissierapport ligt de nadruk vooral op bureaucratisch falen. Het stelt verder dat ‘het oplossen van de problemen waarin ouders door toedoen van de overheid terecht zijn gekomen lang niet werd gezien als noodzakelijk en keer op keer vooruit is geschoven’. Maar hoe dit alles zich dan verhoudt tot het gegeven dat het hier goeddeels gaat om ouders met een migratieachtergrond, blijft onbenoemd. Hierdoor lijkt het alsof institutionele vooringenomenheid of racisme geen rol speelt. Dit wordt anders als men de kwestie vanuit een breder perspectief bekijkt en haar met name vanuit de politiek-maatschappelijke ontwikkelingen sinds de gebeurtenissen van 9/11 belicht.

De politieke groei is de afgelopen twintig jaar nagenoeg uitsluitend op rechts geweest. Dat we inmiddels ruim tien jaar door kabinetten worden geregeerd met een minister-president van VVD-huize is binnen onze parlementaire geschiedenis even ongekend als veelzeggend. Traditionele (linkse) partijen hebben hun ideologische veren afgeschud en zijn naar rechts geschoven. En een rechts-populistische partij zoals de PVV is niet meer weg te denken uit ons parlementaire bestel. Deze groei vindt uiteraard niet plaats in een Haags vacum, maar heeft zijn electorale basis in een generatie die de afgelopen twintig jaar volwassen is geworden. Deze generatie is rechts georinteerd, veelal vanuit de angst dat de ‘Nederlandse identiteit’ erodeert. Het is ook dit electoraat dat momenteel een aanmerkelijk deel van het politieke en maatschappelijke kader vormt en steeds meer achter belangrijke knoppen is komen te zitten.
*
Niet op zichzelf staand*

Dit laatste geldt ook voor de Belastingdienst, waar de dubbele nationaliteit van burgers zonder noemenswaardige weerstand als onderscheidend kenmerk kon worden gehanteerd voor het maken van risico-profielen voor de fraudejacht. Dit heeft geen plausibeler verklaring dan dat het normen- en waardenstelsel van verantwoordelijke bestuurders en (belasting)ambtenaren in een pan van twintig jaar rechts sentiment heeft geprutteld.

Tel hierbij op dat de voornaamste slachtoffers van de toeslagenaffaire, burgers met een migratieachtergrond, electoraal geen vuist kunnen maken en daardoor een voor Den Haag makkelijk te negeren groep vormen. Want een minderheid, en in het huidige rechts-populistische klimaat loont het politici niet het voor deze groep op te nemen. In het licht hiervan krijgt het volgende antwoord van toenmalig minister Asscher tijdens diens bevraging door de parlementaire commissie een wrange lading: “Ik heb niet doorgehad dat er zoveel onrecht en leed onder lag. Daar had ik wel achter kunnen komen als ik had doorgevraagd”.

Doorvragen was electoraal bezien echter niet nodig. Wellicht zelfs onwenselijk, indachtig de ontluisterende woorden van Pieter Omtzigt die bij ‘Buitenhof’ vertelde dat er druk op hem werd uitgeoefend, ook vanuit de regering, om de kwestie te laten rusten. In dit klimaat zullen kwaadwillenden binnen de Belastingdienst zich bepaald niet geremd hebben gevoeld in hun fraudejacht.

*Ook de rechtspraak heeft gefaald*

De toeslagenaffaire laat zien dat het huidige politieke krachtenveld de rechtsstaat doet afkalven. De essentie van een democratie is niet dat de meerderheid beslist. Dat is ‘slechts’ een procedureel aspect, nodig om tot besluitvorming te komen. Het hart van de democratie klopt in het besef dat de grondrechten van de minderheid altijd gewaarborgd blijven. In deze affaire zijn die grondrechten echter ondergeschikt gemaakt aan politieke doelstellingen. En dat is verontrustend, vooral ook omdat de rechtspraak heeft gefaald. De rechtsstaat is uiteindelijk van fundamenteler belang dan de democratie, zij gaat daaraan vooraf.

Het toeslagen-echec is kortom geen op zichzelf staand schandaal dat we na excuses aan de gedupeerden en een schadeloosstelling achter ons kunnen laten. De realiteit is dat het rechtspopulisme in steeds hogere en bredere lagen van onze samenleving zijn invloed doet gelden. Daarom is deze affaire het alarm dat ons wakker moet schudden om onze samenleving toekomstbestendig te maken. De ongemakkelijke waarheid van institutionele vooringenomenheid of racisme mag daarom niet langer de spreekwoordelijke olifant in de kamer zijn. We moeten durven de betekenis van twintig jaar rechts sentiment en de gevolgen daarvan te benoemen en onder ogen te zien.


Toeslagendrama heeft ook met racisme te maken en is de vrucht van twintig jaar rechts-populisme | Trouw

----------


## Revisor

|

*Geen strafrechtelijk onderzoek naar rol Belastingdienst in toeslagenaffaire*

07 januari 2021 13:21 Laatste update: 8 uur geleden 

Het Openbaar Ministerie (OM) doet geen strafrechtelijk onderzoek naar de Belastingdienst en zijn ambtenaren naar aanleiding van de kinderopvangtoeslagaffaire. Volgens justitie is er geen sprake van juridisch verwijtbaar gedrag.

Naar aanleiding van de affaire is op 19 mei 2020 aangifte gedaan tegen de Belastingdienst wegens een vermoeden van zogeheten knevelarij - het zonder reden vorderen van geld door een ambtenaar - en beroepsmatige discriminatie.

"Naar aanleiding daarvan heeft de Rijksrecherche onder het gezag van het OM een uitgebreid orinterend feitenonderzoek uitgevoerd", aldus het OM.

"Het OM concludeert na zorgvuldige beoordeling van de feiten en omstandigheden dat er geen sprake is van een strafrechtelijke verdenking van knevelarij of beroepsmatige discriminatie."
*
Geen sprake van beroepsmatige discriminatie*

Het OM laat weten dat duidelijk is geworden dat de Belastingdienst in het kader van fraudebestrijding "zoekslagen heeft gemaakt op basis van nationaliteit".

De Belastingdienst gebruikte in de zoektocht naar fraude de tweede nationaliteit als extra aandachtspunt. Zo werden vooral ouders met een dubbel paspoort gecontroleerd.

Volgens justitie is er echter geen sprake van strafbare beroepsmatige discriminatie, omdat er na die eerste schifting een individuele beoordeling plaatsvond. Bij die beoordeling was iedereen gelijk; nationaliteit speelde geen rol meer. Zo werden de regels destijds correct toegepast, schrijft het OM.

Eerder oordeelde de Autoriteit Persoonsgegevens dat het selecteren van mensen op basis van hun nationaliteit wel discriminerend is. `Strafrechtelijk is echter pas sprake van discriminatie als de nationaliteit ook automatisch tot een boete had geleid.

"Als het onderscheid automatisch had geleid tot aantasting van hun rechten, dan is er sprake van strafbare discriminatie", zegt een voorlichter van het OM in een toelichting.
*
Raad van State keurde handelswijze Belastingdienst goed*

Volgens het OM werden de betalingen aan de ouders stopgezet omdat er volgens de Belastingdienst sprake was van fraude en/of misbruik. Er zou daarom juridisch geen sprake zijn van knevelarij, zoals dit ook niet geval is bij het terugvorderen van het geld, omdat men ervan uit mocht gaan dat dit binnen de regels paste.

De Raad van State, de hoogste rechter in dit soort zaken, keurde de handelswijze van de Belastingdienst jarenlang goed en heeft de beslissingen van de Belastingdienst op die manier "jarenlang in stand gelaten", aldus het OM.

De Raad van State kwam in oktober 2019 terug op eerdere uitspraken dat de zogenoemde 'alles-of-nietsbenadering' bij ouders toch niet deugt. Door die aanpak moesten ouders bij de kleinste fout bij de aanvraag van de kinderopvangtoeslag, bijvoorbeeld geen handtekening zetten, alle verkregen toeslag terugbetalen.

Dat leidde tot grote financile problemen bij duizenden ouders. In sommige gevallen ging het terugvorderen zover dat ouders gedwongen hun huis verkochten of hun auto moesten inleveren.

Dat deze aanpak van de Belastingdienst achteraf niet blijkt te kloppen, is volgens het OM geen juridische kwestie, maar een politieke.

https://www.nu.nl/binnenland/6100654...tml?redirect=1


Schitterende logica!

----------


## Revisor

*Kinderopvangtoeslag*

* OM: Geen strafrechtelijk onderzoek naar Belastingdienst in verband met toeslagenaffaire* 

 Premier Mark Rutte werd in november gehoord door de parlementaire enqutecommissie-Kinderopvangtoeslag, tijdens de laatste dag van de hoorzittingen van de tijdelijke commissie.Beeld ANP 

Het Openbaar Ministerie ziet af van strafrechtelijk onderzoek naar de Belastingdienst in de toeslagenaffaire. Volgens het OM is er ‘na een zorgvuldige beoordeling van de feiten en omstandigheden’ geen sprake van een strafrechtelijke verdenking.

Jan Kleinnijenhuis 7 januari 2021, 13:26

In mei vorig jaar deden de staatssecretarissen van financin Van Huffelen (toeslagen en douane) en Vijlbrief (Belastingdienst) zelf aangifte tegen de dienst. Aanleiding daarvoor was een analyse van strafrechtadvocaat Hendrik Jan Biemond, die oordeelde dat er mogelijk sprake was van strafrechtelijk verwijtbaar handelen. De analyse werd een jaar geleden onder druk van de Tweede Kamer aangevraagd door minister Hoekstra van financin, die uitgezocht wilde hebben of de Belastingdienst en individuele ambtenaren verwijtbaar hadden gehandeld in de toeslagenaffaire.

Volgens Biemond, die zich enkel baseerde op openbare documenten, had de Belastingdienst zich mogelijk schuldig gemaakt aan beroepsmatige discriminatie en zogeheten knevelarij. Dat laatste houdt in dat ambtenaren willens en wetens geld terugvorderen of niet uitkeren, terwijl zij weten dat burgers daar wel recht op hebben. Na de aangifte heeft de Rijksrecherche ‘een uitgebreid orinterend feitenonderzoek’ gedaan, aldus het OM. De weging daarvan leidt voor het OM tot de conclusie dat er van strafrechtelijke verdenkingen geen sprake is.

Het OM verwerpt de verdenking van knevelarij met een nadrukkelijke verwijzing naar de hoogste bestuursrechter, de Raad van State, die jarenlang de beslissingen tot terugvordering van toeslagen door de Belastingdienst in stand heeft gelaten. “De Belastingdienst en zijn medewerkers mochten ervan uitgaan dat de terugvorderingen binnen de regels pasten”, aldus het OM. 

*‘Een nest Antilianen’*

Het OM constateert dat de Belastingdienst ‘in het kader van bestrijding van misbruik en fraude’ gezocht heeft op nationaliteit van toeslagaanvragers. Maar omdat daarna altijd een individuele beoordeling plaatsvond om vast te stellen of er recht was op toeslag, speelde de nationaliteit daar geen rol meer, stelt het OM. Daarom zou er ook geen sprake zijn van beroepsmatige discriminatie.

Die laatste conclusie staat lijnrecht tegenover de erkenning van de ontslagen hoogste baas van de Belastingdienst, Jaap Uijlenbroek, aan de Autoriteit Persoonsgegevens dat nationaliteit binnen de dienst ‘als indicator voor fraude’ werd gezien. Daarnaast werd het afgelopen jaar duidelijk dat binnen de dienst wel degelijk werd gelet op (tweede) nationaliteit. Zo werd er gesproken over ‘een nest Antillianen’ en werden mensen met zowel de Turkse als Nederlandse nationaliteit als ‘Turks’ bestempeld.

Volgens het OM hoort de zaak niet thuis in het strafrecht, maar in het politieke domein. Aan de bestrijding van misbruik en fraude door de Belastingdienst ‘lagen politieke en bestuurlijke keuzes ten grondslag’. “De Belastingdienst en zijn medewerkers meenden bij de uitvoering van het beleid te handelen binnen het kader van die keuzes”, aldus het OM. “Over verwijtbare handelingen die de Staat zijn toe te rekenen, moet verantwoording worden afgelegd in het politieke domein en niet in het strafrecht.” Morgen bespreekt het kabinet de politieke gevolgen van de toeslagenaffaire in de ministerraad.

Dat de beslissing om niet tot vervolging over te gaan gevoelig ligt, beseft het OM zeker, zo blijkt uit haar verklaring. Zo wordt het ‘duidelijk’ genoemd dat de aanpak van de Belastingdienst ‘in veel gevallen zeer onrechtvaardig heeft uitgepakt’. Ouders die aangifte hebben gedaan kunnen bij de rechter alsnog vragen om tot een vervolging over te gaan, via een zogeheten artikel 12-procedure. 

https://www.trouw.nl/politiek/om-gee...aire~b9e8a2d4/


Lafaards bij het OM

----------


## IQVanEenGarnaal

Einde Rutte-3 is een feit: kabinet stapt op om toeslagenaffaire
Na dagen van crisissfeer en spoedberaad heeft het kabinet Rutte-3 besloten om de handdoek in de ring te werpen. Het stapt op vanwege het spijkerharde rapport over de toeslagenaffaire.

----------


## Revisor

*Belastingdienst begon al vr ontdekking Bulgarenfraude met fraudejacht*

Toeslagenaffaire De Belastingdienst begon niet in 2013 met het aanmerken van mensen als fraudeur, zoals werd gedacht, maar al jaren eerder, meldt RTL Nieuws.

Flri Hofman 5 maart 2021 om 10:14

De Belastingdienst gebruikt traditioneel blauwe enveloppen voor post. Foto Koen van Weel/ANP

De harde fraudeaanpak van de Belastingdienst die uiteindelijk tot de Toeslagenaffaire leidde, begon jaren eerder dan tot nu toe bekend was. Dat blijkt uit vertrouwelijke documenten van de dienst die RTL Nieuws vrijdag heeft gepubliceerd. Tot nu toe werd aangenomen dat de affaire voortvloeide uit een aangescherpte fraudeaanpak na het bekend worden van de ‘Bulgarenfraude’ in 2013. Uit de nieuwe documenten blijkt echter dat de dienst al in 2006 werkinstructies aan ambtenaren uitstuurde om vermoedelijke fraudegevallen „afwijkend” te behandelen. Deze mensen en gastouderbureaus hadden hun toeslagaanvraag expres of per ongeluk verkeerd ingevuld. Deze mensen kregen de stempel van fraudeur en kwamen op een „uitsluitlijst”, waarna de toeslagen werden stopgezet.

Van die stempel kwamen mensen en bureaus die recht hadden op toeslag moeilijk af. In documenten uit 2007 werd gesproken over „automatisch continueren van de afwijkende behandeling”. Mensen die op de lijst werden gezet, werden daar zelf niet van op de hoogte gesteld; daarom konden ze zichzelf ook niet verweren tegen de bestempeling als fraudeur.

Eerder bleek al dat mensen bij kleine fouten in het invullen van de aanvraag of het opsturen van documenten als toets achteraf als fraudeur werden bestempeld. Deze instructies golden voor de hele afdeling Toeslagen binnen de Belastingdienst en raakten daardoor vermoedelijk ook mensen die recht hadden op een andere toeslag dan die voor de kinderopvang, zoals voor het betalen van de zorgverzekering of de huur. Werkinstructies van de Belastingdienst waren veelal niet juridisch getoetst en overtraden mogelijk wetten en regels waaraan ambtenaren zich dienen te houden, omschreven in het Handboek Toeslagen. 

*Bulgaarse bendes*

Tot nu toe werd gedacht dat de harde aanpak van de Belastingdienst voortvloeide uit het aan het licht komen van de ‘Bulgarenfraude’ in 2013. Daarbij inden Bulgaarse bendes op grote schaal zorg- en huurtoeslag met Nederlandse nepadressen. De Tweede Kamer riep vanwege de fraude op tot hardere aanpak van toeslagenfraudeurs door de Belastingdienst. De roep om harder ingrijpen droeg bij aan het ontstaan van de Toeslagenaffaire, waarbij tienduizenden ouders onterecht als fraudeur werden bestempeld en diep in de schulden raakten door toedoen van de fiscus. Verschillende bewindspersonen misten in de jaren daarna signalen over de (ernst van de) Toeslagenaffaire.

De Tweede Kamer verhoorde eind vorig jaar verschillende toenmalige bewindspersonen en topambtenaren van de ministeries van Financin en Sociale Zaken over de affaire, evenals Mark Rutte (VVD). Hij werd in 2013 als premier voorzitter van de ministerile commissie fraudeaanpak. Volgens Rutte is het mogelijk dat de fraudejacht aangezet door de Tweede Kamer vanwege de Bulgarenfraude ervoor gezorgd heeft dat ambtenaren te streng optraden. Oud-directeur Toeslagen Gerard Blankestijn stelde in zijn verhoor dat de druk om de Bulgarenfraude aan te pakken „mega” was vanuit „media en politiek”. „Wij waren het domme onderdeel van de dienst die dit had laten gebeuren.”


https://www.nrc.nl/nieuws/2021/03/05...raude-a4034333


Wat een smeerlappen zeg!

Aan de buitenwereld c.q. het volk de oorzaak van het strenge aanpakken meestal leggen bij frauderende allochtoontjes (Bulgaren) terwijl dat al jaren voor de fraude van de bulgaren is ingevoerd. 

Waarom hebben ze hierover gelogen? Ongelooflijk wat hier gebeurt. Elke keer moeten journalisten in deze zaak aantonen dat het parlement niet volledig wordt geinformeerd. De zaak is door en door rot.

----------


## SportFreak

> *Belastingdienst begon al vr ontdekking Bulgarenfraude met fraudejacht*
> 
> Toeslagenaffaire De Belastingdienst begon niet in 2013 met het aanmerken van mensen als fraudeur, zoals werd gedacht, maar al jaren eerder, meldt RTL Nieuws.
> 
> Flri Hofman 5 maart 2021 om 10:14
> 
> De Belastingdienst gebruikt traditioneel blauwe enveloppen voor post. Foto Koen van Weel/ANP
> 
> De harde fraudeaanpak van de Belastingdienst die uiteindelijk tot de Toeslagenaffaire leidde, begon jaren eerder dan tot nu toe bekend was. Dat blijkt uit vertrouwelijke documenten van de dienst die RTL Nieuws vrijdag heeft gepubliceerd. Tot nu toe werd aangenomen dat de affaire voortvloeide uit een aangescherpte fraudeaanpak na het bekend worden van de ‘Bulgarenfraude’ in 2013. Uit de nieuwe documenten blijkt echter dat de dienst al in 2006 werkinstructies aan ambtenaren uitstuurde om vermoedelijke fraudegevallen „afwijkend” te behandelen. Deze mensen en gastouderbureaus hadden hun toeslagaanvraag expres of per ongeluk verkeerd ingevuld. Deze mensen kregen de stempel van fraudeur en kwamen op een „uitsluitlijst”, waarna de toeslagen werden stopgezet.
> ...



Dus dit was eerder al begonnen? 

Wat ik al zei.. Het zijn tering honden

----------


## Revisor

> ...
> 
> Wat een smeerlappen zeg!
> 
> Aan de buitenwereld c.q. het volk de oorzaak van het strenge aanpakken meestal leggen bij frauderende allochtoontjes (Bulgaren) terwijl dat al jaren voor de fraude van de bulgaren is ingevoerd. 
> 
> Waarom hebben ze hierover gelogen? Ongelooflijk wat hier gebeurt. Elke keer moeten journalisten in deze zaak aantonen dat het parlement niet volledig wordt geinformeerd. De zaak is door en door rot.



Is een veel gebruikte truc in de politiek om een zekere legitimatie bij het volk af te dwingen. De frauderende allochtoon optuigen om onwettelijke en/of harde beleid te legitimeren.


Zie ook:

...

Al die bezuinigingen, opdoeken van de verzorgingsstaat, privatisering van allerlei staatsonderdelen en voorzieningen krijg je niet zo snel voor elkaar zonder opstand van de massa. Daarvoor moet je ervoor zorgen dat de massa het met je eens is.

Afleidingsmanoevre is een pispaal zoeken. Joden speelden vaak die pispaal vroeger. Nu hebben ze de joden ingeruild voor Moslims / Marokkanen.

In de loop der jaren zie ik een steeds terugkerende handelswijze als men een bepaalde wet wil veranderen. Bijvoorbeeld als ze iets van plan zijn met de bezuinigingen van bijvoorbeeld de WAO, Kinderbijslag etc... dan wordt dat door de politiek en media eerst ingeleid dat Marokkanen of Turken daarmee frauderen of misbruik van maken.

Reakties zijn dan dat kan dan niet en moet streng aangepakt worden. Het volk is het daar dan volledig mee eens en voordat je het weet is de wet verandert en strenger gemaakt.

Ander voorbeeld is het inleveren van de privacy van het volk. Maak ze bang voor terrorisme en criminaliteit of speel in op bepaalde incidenten en de invoering van n of ander wet die de vrijheid van de burgers inperkt en/of privacy schendt is makkelijker om in te voeren.


https://www.maroc.nl/forums/wie-schr...ml#post5525616

----------


## Revisor

*liveblog Kamerdebat*

* Live: Pieter Omtzigt wil opheldering: Hier wordt iets verborgen* 

*De nieuwe Tweede Kamer is vanmiddag bedigd. Nu begint de zoektocht naar een uitweg uit de impasse waarin de kabinetsformatie verzeild is geraakt. Weten Mark Rutte en Sigrid Kaag het CDA ervan te overtuigen dat zij ook heus met de christendemocraten willen regeren als Pieter Omtzigt geen functie elders krijgt? Volg hier vanaf 14.45 uur het debat.*

Raoul du Pre en Dylan van Bekkum 31 maart 2021, 14:00


Tweede Kamerlid Pieter Omtzigt (CDA) reageert op de gebeurtenissen van afgelopen dagen op de dag dat de nieuwe Tweede Kamer wordt geinstalleerd.Beeld ANP 

Live 

13:39
*
Pieter Omtzigt wil opheldering: 'Hier wordt iets verborgen'*

CDA-Kamerlid Pieter Omtzigt verwacht dat de verkenners vanmiddag in de Tweede Kamer helder maken waar hun suggestie vandaan komt dat hij wellicht kandidaat zou zijn voor een 'functie elders'. Hij is verbaasd en verontwaardigd dat die helderheid er niet al veel eerder is gekomen. 'Ik had verwacht dat binnen 24 uur opgehelderd zou zijn waar het vandaan kwam. Het feit dat we het nu nog niet weten betekent dat er iets verborgen wordt.

Het Kamerlid meent dat alle betrokkenen tot nu toe om de waarheid heen zijn gelopen. 'Het is bizar dat het over mijn persoon gaat. Er staat geen spooktypemachine in Den Haag. Iemand heeft dit opgeschreven.'
Het is voor het eerst dat Omtzigt zich uitlaat over de kwestie. Hij deed dat na zijn bediging als lid van de nieuwe Tweede Kamer, voorafgaand aan het Kamerdebat dat vanmiddag over de kwestie wordt gevoerd. 

Omtzigt voert de druk op de verkenners en de betrokken fractieleiders op om vanmiddag te vertellen wat er is gebeurd. Hij spreekt van een 'affront', niet voor hem persoonlijk, maar voor de kiezer. 'Ik ben zelf wel wat gewend zoals u weet. Maar het had in de verkenning niet over mij mogen gaan. Kiezers gaan over wie er in de Kamer komt, niet een verkenner, niet een lijsttrekker.'

De kwestie raakt direct aan de onderlinge verhoudingen op het Binnenhof, in het bijzonder die tussen VVD en CDA. De twee zijn elkaars favoriete coalitiepartners, maar Omtzigt voerde met succes (en overweldigende electorale steun) campagne tegen de leiderschapsstijl van VVD-aanvoerder Rutte. De demissionaire premier is in Omtzigts ogen medeschuldig aan de neiging van de overheid om onwelgevallige feiten liefst binnenskamers te houden. 

Op de gevolgen van deze nieuwe affaire voor de aanstaande kabinetsformatie wilde Omtzigt vanmiddag niet vooruitlopen, maar hij had wel waarschuwende woorden: 'Het kabinet is afgetreden om het kinderopvangtoeslagschandaal. Maar het is ook afgetreden omdat het vier jaar tegen mij gelogen heeft. Dit is ook een test of er meer openheid komt.'

...

https://www.volkskrant.nl/nieuws-ach...rgen~b0fd1094/

----------


## Olive Yao

> *liveblog Kamerdebat*
> 
> * Live: Pieter Omtzigt wil opheldering: Hier wordt iets verborgen* 
> 
> *De nieuwe Tweede Kamer is vanmiddag bedigd. Nu begint de zoektocht naar een uitweg uit de impasse waarin de kabinetsformatie verzeild is geraakt. Weten Mark Rutte en Sigrid Kaag het CDA ervan te overtuigen dat zij ook heus met de christendemocraten willen regeren als Pieter Omtzigt geen functie elders krijgt? Volg hier vanaf 14.45 uur het debat.*
> 
> Raoul du Pre en Dylan van Bekkum 31 maart 2021, 14:00
> 
> Tweede Kamerlid Pieter Omtzigt (CDA) reageert op de gebeurtenissen van afgelopen dagen op de dag dat de nieuwe Tweede Kamer wordt geinstalleerd.Beeld ANP 
> ...


Deze M. Rutte is een _insider_-politicus (zie de text van de VS econoom en politicus Larry Summers over _insider_- en _outsider_ politici). Deze Rutte zal P. Omtzigt daarom bij uitstek lastig vinden. 
Toch zou het vreemd zijn als hij gepraat heeft over een 'functie elders', want daar gaat hij niet over. En waarom heeft K. Ollongren dat genoteerd?
Wel goed dat dit zichtbaar is geworden.

----------


## Olive Yao

> *liveblog Kamerdebat*
> 
> * Live:*


Debat net hervat, maar het wordt waarschijnlijk uitgesteld. Reden: de Kamer heeft de stukken niet! Waarom niet? Omdat de verkenners ze nog niet over hebben gelegd, in de vorige ronde hadden toegezegd dat om 5 uur vanmiddag te doen, maar nu laten weten dat ze daar nog "uren" voor nodig hebben, aldus Kamervoorzitter Arib.

De fractievoorzitters reageren en vertellen wat ze willen. Wat amusante uitwisselingen.

Arib beslist: als de stukken er om half 7 zijn, gaat het debat vanavond verder. Zo niet, dan morgenochtend.

Waarom hebben ze nog uren nodig? Wijst dat erop dat er wat te verbergen is?

----------


## Al Brahiri

Lijkt er inderdaad op dat ze extra tijd nodig hebben om iets te verbergen..of tijd nodig om het volgende lulverhaal te verzinnen.

De vraag is simpel: wie heeft gezegd 'Omtzigt functie elders' ? en de tweede vraag 'Waarom is dat gezegd?'


Omtzigt wou de onderste steen boven hebben in de toeslagen affaire en liet zich niet afschepen met 'de documenten zijn er niet 'en andere smoesjes. Hij heeft daardoor veel voorkeursstemmen gekregen van het volk, maar kennelijk maak je dan ook vijanden in Den Haag en die willen van hem af....

----------


## Revisor

> Deze M. Rutte is een _insider_-politicus (zie de text van de VS econoom en politicus Larry Summers over _insider_- en _outsider_ politici). Deze Rutte zal P. Omtzigt daarom bij uitstek lastig vinden. 
> Toch zou het vreemd zijn als hij gepraat heeft over een 'functie elders', want daar gaat hij niet over. En waarom heeft K. Ollongren dat genoteerd?
> Wel goed dat dit zichtbaar is geworden.



Herman Wijffels over de notities en de verschillen in bestuursstijl van Rutte en Omtzigt.

----------


## Olive Yao

> Herman Wijffels over de notities en de verschillen in bestuursstijl van Rutte en Omtzigt.


Thanx. Hij spreekt van de 'klassieke, industrile bestuursstijl', ik zeg het graag in de termen van Larry Summers:

There are two kinds of politicians: insiders and outsiders. The outsiders prioritize their freedom to speak their version of the truth. The price of their freedom is that they are ignored by the insiders, who make the important decisions. The insiders, for their part, follow a sacrosanct rule: never turn against other insiders and never talk to outsiders about what insiders say or do. Their reward? Access to inside information and a chance, though no guarantee, of influencing powerful people and outcomes.

Omtzigt stelde zich op als _outsider_ - dus treden mechanismes in werking om hem uit te rangeren. De _insider_ politici weten dat Omtzigt nu nog veel steun en sympathie onder de bevolking heeft, dus zullen ze nu nog voorzichtig zijn.

Het debat begint om 12:30 uur. Omdat het _insider-outsider_ thema volgens mij essentieel is om te snappen hoe democratie werkt, ga ik het wel volgen.

https://www.tweedekamer.nl/debat_en_vergadering

*breaking news*

De gespreksverslagen van de ex-verkenners zijn openbaar:

M. Rutte is degene die over Omtzigt gepraat heeft. Eerder zei hij dat hij dat niet gedaan heeft.

En het debat is nu uitgesteld tot 13:30 uur ...  :moe:

----------


## Revisor

Rutte wilde dat Omtzigt minister zou worden = een insider zou worden en daardoor medeverantwoordelijk zou zijn voor de coalitie zodat hij niet meer kritisch kan optreden als parlementarier.

----------


## Revisor

Ik denk einde Rutte.

----------


## Olive Yao

> Rutte wilde dat Omtzigt minister zou worden = een insider zou worden en daardoor medeverantwoordelijk zou zijn voor de coalitie zodat hij niet meer kritisch kan optreden als parlementarier.


Precies!




> Ik denk einde Rutte.


Hij gaat zich op dit moment verdedigen.

----------


## Revisor

Ongelooflijk!!!!!!

Hij gebruikt zijn standaardleugen dat hij het vergeten was. ''mijn herinneringen hebben mij in de steek gelaten''.

Hij maakt zich eeuwig belachelijk hiermee.

----------


## Revisor

De Rutte methode again:

----------


## Olive Yao

> Ongelooflijk!!!!!!
> 
> Hij gebruikt zijn standaardleugen dat hij het vergeten was. ''mijn herinneringen hebben mij in de steek gelaten''.
> 
> Hij maakt zich eeuwig belachelijk hiermee.


 :hihi: 



> De Rutte methode again:


Van Rumsfeld naar Rutte is een kleine stap: 

"Ik weet niet wat ik gezegd heb, maar ik weet wat ik denk, en ik neem aan dat dat is wat ik gezegd heb"

(D. Rumsfeld, minister van defensie VS tijdens Bush).

"Ik heb op geen enkele manier een herinnering dat dit is teruggekomen in het gesprek met de verkenners. (...) Ik kan u ook zeggen dat wat er staat, ook precies is hoe de VVD erin zit."

(M. Rutte)

----------


## Soldim

> Rutte wilde dat Omtzigt minister zou worden = een insider zou worden en daardoor medeverantwoordelijk zou zijn voor de coalitie zodat hij niet meer kritisch kan optreden als parlementarier.


'Better have him inside the tent pissing out, than outside the tent pissing in.'

----------


## Bart.NL

> Ik denk einde Rutte.


Nou dan wordt het altijd nog Rutte: functie elders.

----------


## knuppeltje

> 'Better have him inside the tent pissing out, than outside the tent pissing in.'


Zei President Kennedy over zijn vice president Lyndon B. Johnson.

----------


## Olive Yao

> Nou dan wordt het altijd nog Rutte: functie elders.


Zo keren je woorden zich letterlijk tegen je, he. Net als bij D. Trump: 'you're fired!'





> 'Better have him inside the tent pissing out, than outside the tent pissing in.'


Diverse politici in het debat uitten zich met verbazing en ongeloof, "dit kan toch niet onze politieke cultuur zijn?"
Terwijl we het _insiders - outsiders_ onderscheid in Nederland de afgelopen vijf jaar in dramatische vorm hebben gezien bij E. Ploumen en CU.

Toen E. Ploumen minister van handel in de regering zat en deel nam aan de EU Raad van Ministers (van handel), was ze _insider_, pleitte ze overtuigd voor supranationale economische quasi-grondwetten en was de PvdA-fractie ervoor. Als _insider_ moest Ploumen meedoen.
Ploumen minister en _insider_ af, PvdA tegen ceta.

CU wees ceta af in het verkiezingsprogramma. Als regeringspartij stemde de CU-fractie voor ceta.

Goede ontwikkelingen dit, omdat hoe democratie werkt zichtbaar wordt. De stukken staan hier:

https://www.kabinetsformatie2021.nl/...r-tweede-kamer

stuk _Verslagen 17 fracties_ e. a.

D66: "Grote vraagtekens bij SP vanwege standpunten handel, internationale verdragen (Ceta), (...)"

 :hihi:  Goed zo, SP. Hou voet bij stuk.


https://www.kabinetsformatie2021.nl/documenten

----------


## Revisor

Kaag heeft hem laten leven.

Ik kon het al zien aankomen bij het programma Vooravond waar Pechtold uitgenodigd was. Aan de antwoorden van Pechtold kon je zien aankomen dat D66 het min of meer opnam voor Rutte doordat Pechtold de zaak bagatelliseerde.

Ook het halsstarig weigeren van Kaag om de vraag van Azarkan te beantwoorden wat nu de gevolgen zouden moeten zijn van als de motie van afkeuring wordt aangenomen, gaf mij al het gevoel dat Kaag/D66 Rutte niet hard gaan aanpakken. 

Waarschijnlijk om meer wisselgeld te hebben bij de formatie. Voor het CDA geldt denk ik hetzeflde.

----------


## Revisor

> Een ander woord voor politicus is beroepsleugenaar.
> 
> Politici zijn niet zo vasthoudend wat principes betreft en burgers zijn zo vergeetachtig als een vergiet.



https://www.maroc.nl/forums/wie-schr...ml#post5384042

----------


## Revisor

Mark Rutte bij het Kamerdebat donderdagavond.Beeld Hollandse Hoogte / ANP

*Analyse Positie Rutte*

*Expert politieke crises: Het vertrek van Rutte zal onvermijdelijk blijken*

Een dikke tien jaar wist premier Mark Rutte zich uit grootste problemen te kletsen doordat hij cruciale dingen niet meer wist. Afgelopen week kon hij zich wr iets niet herinneren. De vraag is of het vertrouwen ook nu weer terugkeert.  

*Romana Abels* 2 april 2021, 20:45


Ik kan, zei Mark Rutte in 2019 tegen de Tweede Kamer, geen herinneringen _faken_ die ik niet heb. Zijn collega, minister Jeanine Hennis van defensie, had hem in 2015 verteld over burgerdoden die waren gevallen bij een aanval met een Nederlandse F16 op een munitiedepot van IS in het Iraakse Hawija.

Het bleek te zijn gegaan om maar liefst zeventig slachtoffers. De kogelkelder die geraakt was, lag niet alleen vol met springstof, hij lag ook midden in een woonwijk. Nederland hoorde er pas vier jaar later over. Dat had natuurlijk anders gemoeten. Hennis en Rutte hadden de Kamer moeten vertellen over de slachtoffers, maar dat gebeurde niet. Achteraf zei Rutte dat hij geen idee had dat hij het eerder al wist. Ik heb, zei Rutte tegen de Tweede Kamer over zijn eerdere gesprek met Hennis, geen herinneringen.

Het geheugen van de Nederlandse premier is een bijzonder apparaat. Als medewerkers, vrienden en bekenden van Mark Rutte hem willen ophemelen, dan prijzen ze onder meer zijn feilloze geheugen, waarin allerlei details heel precies liggen opgeborgen. Maar als diezelfde premier in het nauw komt, dan lijkt dat geheugen opeens op een Hollandse ijsvloer na n stevige winternacht, bezaaid met wakken op cruciale punten. Hij weet het niet meer. Zijn geheugen laat hem in de steek. Hij heeft geen actieve herinnering.

Afgelopen week viel hij weer in zon wak. Rutte kon zich niet meer voor de geest halen dat hij onlangs nog met de formatie-verkenners had gepraat over CDA-Kamerlid Omtzigt, dat die een andere functie zou moeten krijgen. Sterker nog: hij had heel stellig ontkend tegen journalisten van televisiejournaals dat hij daarover had gesproken. Toch was het gebeurd. Er waren getuigen en een notitie was per ongeluk in de openbaarheid geraakt. Dus zette Rutte zijn meest deemoedige stem op en vertelde de Kamer dat hij niet had willen liegen, maar vergeten was wat hij daar gezegd had. Maar dit keer was de Kamer opeens veel minder bereid om hem zijn slordigheid te vergeven. 
*
Een kras te veel*

Ik denk dat het vertrek van Rutte nu onvermijdelijk zal blijken, zegt Anne Bos, onderzoeker bij het Nijmeegse Centrum voor Parlementaire Geschiedenis en expert op het gebied van politieke crises. Dit is f het einde, f het begin van het einde. Dit houdt hij niet vol. De schade die is aangericht, maakt hij niet meer goed, ook al doet hij zijn uiterste best.

Historicus Bos deed promotieonderzoek naar de val van ministers en staatssecretarissen. Nu ziet ze ook bij Rutte een patroon zoals ze wel vaker zag: En fout kan, twee wordt twijfelachtig, maar drie of vier maakt dat mensen het niet meer geloven. Het is een optelsom. Op een gegeven moment heeft een bokser zoveel klappen gekregen dat hij niet meer op kan staan. Ik denk dat dat nu gebeurd is.

Het was GroenLinks-leider Jesse Klaver die Rutte er in het Kamerdebat van donderdagavond op wees. Meneer Rutte, iedere keer als u in de problemen komt, laat uw geheugen u in de steek. [..] Op ieder cruciaal moment zegt u: ik was mijn handen in onschuld, ik heb hier geen herinnering aan. Dat is wel heel toevallig. Er is een patroon, meneer Rutte. Iedere keer als u in de problemen kwam, is uw laatste _lifeline_ steeds: ik heb er geen herinnering aan.

Het was niet iets wat Klaver die avond had uitgevonden. Het geheugen van Rutte is dermate berucht, dat er zelfs een alinea aan is gewijd op zijn Wikipediapagina. Die werd toegevoegd in 2019, toen het haperende geheugen van de premier begon op te vallen bij het Kamerdebat over de Iraakse burgerdoden in Hawija. Nul herinnering, zei Rutte toen. Dat is wat ik u zeg. Ik kan het niet mooier maken.

Van dat slechte geheugen had hij al vaker last gehad, bijvoorbeeld in april 2018, toen hij politiek in het nauw kwam door een onthulling over de afschaffing van de dividendbelasting. Het kabinet wilde in 2017 die belasting afschaffen, om zo banen bij multinationals te behouden. Het zou 1,4 miljard euro per jaar gaan kosten. Achteraf bleken ambtenaren daar al tijdens de formatie-onderhandelingen kritische memos over te hebben geschreven. Ik kan me niet herinneren dat er tijdens de formatie-onderhandelingen memos over de dividendbelasting zijn geweest, zei Rutte een jaar later. Bij mijn beste weten heeft er geen memo gelegen. Maar toen twee onderzoekers van de Universiteit van Amsterdam om openbaarmaking vroegen op basis van de Wet openbaarheid van bestuur, bleken die notities wel degelijk te bestaan. Toch kwam Rutte ermee weg.

Net zoals hij geen deuken opliep bij de zogeheten bonnetjesaffaire in 2015, een kwestie die in totaal drie VVD-bewindslieden en een Kamervoorzitter hun baan kostte. In die kwestie ging het om een deal die toenmalige officier van justitie Fred Teeven in 2000 sloot met een hasjhandelaar. Teeven, inmiddels staatssecretaris, informeerde in 2015 de Kamer onjuist over de hoogte van het bedrag en kan inpakken, met in zijn kielzog een hele trits anderen. Maar Rutte, die standvastig bleef ontkennen dat hij wel wist om welk bedrag het ging, bleef ongedeerd.

Zo kleefde de datsja-kwestie uit 2017 hem evenmin aan. Toen had hij, zei hij, geen actieve herinnering aan gesprekken met anderen over iets wat zijn minister van buitenlandse zaken Halbe Zijlstra hem had bekend. Die had opgebiecht dat hij als fractievoorzitter op een VVD-congres in een speech een kletsverhaal had afgestoken over een bezoek dat hij zou hebben gebracht aan Poetins buitenhuis. Pas dagen later hoorde de Kamer ervan, via een verhaal in _de Volkskrant_. Rutte erkende achteraf dat hij dat misschien anders had moeten doen en kon opnieuw doorgaan met regeren. 
*
10 elementen*

Het geheugenverhaal van Rutte, zo vertelde de toenmalige PvdA-leider Lodewijk Asscher in november 2019, is onderdeel van de 10 elementen van Rutte. Asscher noemde het strategisch geheugenverlies. Het betekent dat de andere antwoorden even niet meer werken, vertelde hij zijn collegas in de Tweede Kamer.

Asscher onthulde ook de andere debattrucs uit Ruttes gereedschapskist. Hij noemde bijvoorbeeld het geheide Dit is geen stuk, het is een memo, of de persoonlijke aanval het ridiculiseren van de tegenstander, meestal Jesse Klaver; ik moet aan uw eikeltjespyjama denken.

De trucs werkten. De handige manier waarop hij zich steeds onder politieke verantwoordelijkheid wist uit te draaien leverde hem de benaming teflonpremier op, zelfs in het buitenland.

Maar historicus Anne Bos vermoedt dat Rutte dit keer zijn hand heeft overspeeld. Dat de komende dagen of weken zal blijken dat de teflon*premier, van wie alle affaires tot nog toe leken af te glijden, het vertrouwen niet meer kan terugwinnen.

Donderdagavond keek Bos met plaatsvervangende schaamte naar het debat. Ik vond het een beschadiging van de politiek en het vertrouwen in de democratie. Vooral het moment waarop Klaver opsomde op welke andere momenten Ruttes geheugen hem in de steek liet, noemt ze pijnlijk. Dit keer ging het dan ook nog over zijn herinnering aan iets wat zich een paar dagen eerder had afgespeeld. Die andere kwesties waren van langer geleden, soms jaren. Dan kan ik me nog voorstellen dat er iets is weggezakt, die man heeft zon drukke agenda. Maar dit is zo kort geleden, dat weet je nog wel. Hier wordt dat verhaal echt heel dun. 


https://www.trouw.nl/politiek/expert...jken~b834db11/

----------


## Revisor

Segers van Christenunie sluit kabinetdeelname uit met Rutte als premier.

...

,,Dat er was gesproken over een ‘functie elders’ voor Pieter Omtzigt was voor onze fractie al niet te verteren. Er werd hardop gefantaseerd over hoe je een kritisch en vasthoudend Kamerlid weg kunt krijgen. Dat is niet n incident, maar een uiting van een dieper liggend probleem, van een cultuur die niet deugt, van macht die geen tegenmacht duldt. Daar kwam deze week bij dat Rutte heeft gelogen: hij had wl over Omtzigt gesproken, terwijl hij dat eerder ontkende’’, aldus de fractievoorzitter.

...

https://www.ad.nl/politiek/segers-sl...-uit~ac26e4ae/

----------


## Revisor

> Rutte wilde dat Omtzigt minister zou worden = een insider zou worden en daardoor medeverantwoordelijk zou zijn voor de coalitie zodat hij niet meer kritisch kan optreden als parlementarier.


Dit is denk ik de helft.

Ja, Rutte is bang voor Omtzigt, maar niet omdat hij kritisch is, de oppositie is meestal kritisch richting het kabinet. Nee, het gaat nog steeds om de toeslagenaffaire denk ik. Er zitten nog wat dode lijken in de toeslagenaffairekast. Aangezien Omtzigt daar nog steeds niet klaar mee is wil Rutte hem nu al kaltstellen met regeringsverantwoordelijkheid.

Ben dus benieuwd wat voor lijken er nog zitten in de toeslagenaffairekast. Misschien wel dat Rutte verantwoordelijk is voor dit institutionele discriminatiebeleid bij de toeslagenaffaire.

----------


## Revisor



----------


## Revisor

Het viel mij op dat in de media vooral autochtone ouders naar voren werden geschoven als zijnde slachtoffers. Dat vond ik raar omdat de meerderheid van de slachtoffers allochtoon is. 

Ik dacht: "doet de Nederlandse media dit nu bewust om het discriminerende aspect te verstoppen of is het toeval?".

Blijkt dus dat het een bewuste strategie is geweest om voornamelijk autochtone slachtoffers van de teoslagenschandaal naar voren te schuiven.

Maar het was niet de Nederlandse media die dit bedacht had, maar de advocate van de slachtoffers.

Waarom heeft ze dat gedaan?

Het lukte niet om genoeg aandacht te genereren voor de allochtone slachtoffers. Om de zaak te laten leven onder ''de Nederlander'' en een algemene verontwaardiging in Nederland op gang te krijgen, heeft ze de autochtone slachtoffers naar voren geschoven.

Slim, maar bizar dat ze zulke strategien moet bedenken.

----------


## SportFreak

> Het viel mij op dat in de media vooral autochtone ouders naar voren werden geschoven als zijnde slachtoffers. Dat vond ik raar omdat de meerderheid van de slachtoffers allochtoon is. 
> 
> Ik dacht: "doet de Nederlandse media dit nu bewust om het discriminerende aspect te verstoppen of is het toeval?".
> 
> Blijkt dus dat het een bewuste strategie is geweest om voornamelijk autochtone slachtoffers van de teoslagenschandaal naar voren te schuiven.
> 
> Maar het was niet de Nederlandse media die dit bedacht had, maar de advocate van de slachtoffers.
> 
> Waarom heeft ze dat gedaan?
> ...



Waarom slim?

----------


## Revisor

> Waarom slim?


Zie:

"_Het lukte niet om genoeg aandacht te genereren voor de allochtone slachtoffers. Om de zaak te laten leven onder ''de Nederlander'' en een algemene verontwaardiging in Nederland op gang te krijgen, heeft ze de autochtone slachtoffers naar voren geschoven._"

----------


## Revisor

*Waar de machtelozen niet mee wegkomen*

De kop van Mark Rutte rolde vorige week bijna tijdens het Omtzigt-debat, vanwege misleiding van Kamer en kiezer. Maar daarna zagen we hoe de macht zich toch niet zomaar weg laat sturen. Het dertien uur durende debat betrof de notitie die verkenner Ollongren per abuis lekte met Positie Omtzigt, functie elders erop. Bij de onthulling van de formatiegesprekken bleek Rutte over het kritische Kamerlid gezegd te hebben: Je moet wat met Omtzigt: minister maken. Tijdens het vragenvuur erover dook hij als een op heterdaad betrapte tiener.

Op sociale media werden fractievoorzitters Wilders (PVV) en Baudet (FVD) opvallend genoeg aan linkerzijde toegejuicht voor het vuur na aan de schenen van Rutte leggen. En op rechts sprak men weer waardering uit voor kleinere partijleiders als Simons (BIJ1) en Azarkan (Denk) die een frisse wind door de Kamer lieten waaien. Dat bewijst dat niets zo verbindt als een gemeenschappelijk doel dat lle Nederlanders dient.

Dat is vermoedelijk ook de reden waarom miljoenen mensen het debat volgden, als een soort nieuwe vorm van uitgaan in coronatijd. Helaas werden velen, zoals ook bij het stappen, met een immense kater wakker. De harde toon van coalitiepartijen verzachtte en Rutte leek toch weer een kans te krijgen. Logisch, volgens de VVD-leider zelf, gezien de ruim twee miljoen stemmen voor zijn partij. Als je zo lang aan de macht bent, waan je je niet enkel onaantastbaar. Je denkt blijkbaar ook nog eens dat die positie jou persoonlijk toekomt.

Ook VVD-prominenten trekken ten strijde voor hun leider alsof zij niet de heersende macht maar de underdog zijn. Zo tweette VVD-senator Annemarie Jorritsma  die als verkenner een neutrale rol zou moeten innemen  haar misgenoegen over kritiek vanuit de jongerentak. En kregen VVD-prominenten als oud-Kamerlid Ton Elias, voormalig minister Henk Kamp en oud-campagnestrateeg Jan Driessen in media alle ruimte om kritiek als hysterie en hypocrisie weg te zetten. Wanneer je niet gewend bent dat je daden consequenties hebben, kan tegenspraak inderdaad aanvoelen als verraad. Oud-staatssecretaris Fred Teeven zwoer zelfs dat zijn mattie Mark mensen echt niet belazert. Maar in tegenstelling tot Rutte en co hebben sommigen van ons wl actieve herinneringen aan bijvoorbeeld de blunders met de memos van de dividendbelasting, de Teevendeal en het Toeslagenschandaal waar de VVD-leider allemaal direct of indirect bij betrokken was.

Degenen die de VVD-leider de hemel in blijven prijzen vinden de misstanden blijkbaar verwaarloosbaar, omdat Rutte, naar de-meeste-mensen-deugen-doctrine, volgens hen een puike vent zou zijn. Een gegeven dat vaak redding voor de machthebbers maar zelden voor de machtelozen betekent. Vraag het maar aan burgers in de bijstand die vast deugen, maar niet worden ontzien als ze een menselijke rekenfout of verkeerde inschatting maken. Of zij die misschien wel netjes recyclen maar bij het aanvragen van kinderopvangtoeslag al verdacht zijn vanwege het hebben van een dubbele nationaliteit. Dit alles vertelt dat het vanzelfsprekend is geworden dat degenen met de minste macht het meest gecontroleerd worden, terwijl degenen die de meeste macht hebben met het ondenkbare wegkomen.

Want ondanks deze nieuwste Rutte-affaire sluiten D66, CDA, PvdA en GroenLinks een kabinet met hem niet uit. Daarmee blijft de ene politieke macht die hoort te controleren de ander  ook bij machtsmisbruik  beschermen. De macht verandert alleen als je niet meebeweegt maar hem uitdaagt. Wat er nu gebeurt, is enkel onderdeel van het spel dat de oppermachtigen hebben uitgevonden en daarom ook altijd zullen winnen. Terwijl de rest van ons mogen toekijken.

*Clarice Gargard*  is programmamaker en freelance journalist.


https://www.nrc.nl/nieuws/2021/04/07...komen-a4038884

----------


## Soldim

> Maar in tegenstelling tot Rutte en co hebben sommigen van ons wl actieve herinneringen aan bijvoorbeeld de blunders met de memos van de dividendbelasting, de Teevendeal en het Toeslagenschandaal waar de VVD-leider allemaal direct of indirect bij betrokken was.
> 
> Degenen die de VVD-leider de hemel in blijven prijzen vinden de misstanden blijkbaar verwaarloosbaar,


Persoonlijk vind ik het een grotere misstand dat mensen blijkbaar tienduizenden Euros aan toeslagen _kunnen_ krijgen. Lijkt me een duidelijk signaal van een te ver doorgeschoten verzorgings staat.

----------


## knuppeltje

> Persoonlijk vind ik het een grotere misstand dat mensen blijkbaar tienduizenden Euros aan toeslagen _kunnen_ krijgen. Lijkt me een duidelijk signaal van een te ver doorgeschoten verzorgings staat.


Gezien de overbevolking was, en is, kinderbijslag en oppas toeslag sowieso al foute boel.

Net zoals de hypotheekrente aftrek en de nationale hypotheek garantie de prijzen van woningen schandalig hebben opgedreven, zo hebben die kinderbijslag en oppas toeslag de bevolkingsaanwas schandalig veel hoog opgedreven.

Ik ben niet tegen het krijgen van kinderen, en wie het kindje krijgt mag het voor mijn part houden, maar na twee ervan had er al direct na de Tweede toch echt een fikse boete op moeten staan.  :student:

----------


## Rob Gosseling

> Gezien de overbevolking was, en is, kinderbijslag en oppas toeslag sowieso al foute boel.
> 
> Net zoals de hypotheekrente aftrek en de nationale hypotheek garantie de prijzen van woningen schandalig hebben opgedreven, zo hebben die kinderbijslag en oppas toeslag de bevolkingsaanwas schandalig veel hoog opgedreven.
> 
> Ik ben niet tegen het krijgen van kinderen, en wie het kindje krijgt mag het voor mijn part houden, maar na twee ervan had er al direct na de Tweede toch echt een fikse boete op moeten staan.


 :duim: 

Helemaal mee eens. Kinderbijslag is niets anders dan anderen voor jou hobby mee te laten betalen.

----------


## Revisor

Voor de autochtoontjes die het niet snappen:

Deze discussie gaat over iets anders dan waarom mensen toeslagen krijgen. Om jullie kennis aan te vullen zal ik in het kort wat zeggen over de belastingen en de toeslagen om jullie te wijzen dat jullie verkeerde aannames hebben.

Het belastingsysteem is er om de kapitalistische economische orde te regelen en in stand te houden. De overheid gebruikt de belastingwetten om de geldstromen zo te sturen dat de samenleving de gewenste koers volgt.

De neo-liberale insteek van individualisme zorgt er namelijk voor dat de burgers meer op zichzelf gericht zijn en alleen hun ego en lusten achter na lopen. Daarnaast wil de overheid een flexibele economie hebben waarin burgers gezien worden als werknemers van de 24-uurs economie. Dat maakt het voor gezinnen moeilijk en onaantrekkelijk om daarnaast ook nog eens kinderen te krijgen en op te voeden. Daarvoor wordt het instrument van kinderbijslag ingezet. De werkslavenpoel moet in stand gehouden worden en desnoods aangevuld worden met immigranten.

Hierdoor profiteren jullie zonder zelf de moeite te hoeven te nemen om kinderen op te voeden. In die zijn zijn burgers die geen kinderen nemen inefficient. Wel de lusten maar niet de lasten.

Voor de opvangtoeslag geldt ongeveer hetzelfde. Je kunt geen kinderen opvoeden als je moet werken. Daarvoor hebben ze de opvang voor uitgevonden. De opvang is zo duur dat het eigenlijk niet loont dat n van de partners gaat werken, maar aangezien de flexibele 24-uurseconomie c.q. het bedrijfsleven van werkslaven voorzien moet worden wordt hebben ze deze toeslag ingevoerd. Pappa en mamma is niet de belangrijkste rol, maar de rol van werknemer. Voor moslimvrouwen hebben ze een nog gespcialiseerde beleid om ze los te rukken van hun islamitische gezin en ze om te vormen van gezinslid naar werkneemster voor de 24-uurs economie. 

Zo ook de huurtoeslag. Deze wordt eigenlijk gebruikt om de huren en huizenprijzen te laten stijgen zonder dat een deel van het werkvolk die het niet kan bijbenen openlijk door het ijs zakt. Daar profiteren hypotheekverstrekkers, banken, makelaars etc.. het meest van. Makelaars en verhuurbedrijven zijn grote lobbyisten bij de VVD, Leefbaar Rotterdam, Pim Fortuyn etc...

Zoook de zorgtoeslag. Sinds in voering daarvan zijn de kosten voor burgers gestegen en is de zorg nog verder uitgekleed. Waar is dat geld terechtgekomen? Ik denk ergens bij zorgebedrijven en ondernemers zoals specialisten etc.. Ook gewoon een middel om de geldstromen naar de gewenste doelgroep, lees bedrijven te sturen.

40 jaar geleden was n inkomen voldoende om een egzien met kinderen te runnen. Nu zijn de geldstromen beleidsmatig zo gekanaliseerd dat man en vrouw moeten werken om de eindjes aan elkaar te knopen. 

In mijn ogen zijn toeslagen een verkapte subsidie voor het bedrijfsleven.

Anyhow, ik hoop dat dit voldoende is waarom er toeslagen zijn.

Nu aub weer terug naar de kern van deze topic.

----------


## Revisor

*Excuses staatssecretaris aan klokkenluider toeslagenschandaal

ANP 18 uur geleden
*
 Copyright ANP 2021 Excuses staatssecretaris aan klokkenluider toeslagenschandaalDEN HAAG (ANP) - 

Staatssecretaris Alexandra van Buffelen (Toeslagen) heeft excuses aangeboden aan oud-ambtenaar van de Belastingdienst Pierre Niessen, die jarenlang tevergeefs aandacht vroeg voor misstanden bij de afhandeling van bezwaarschriften in de toeslagenaffaire. De dienst is niet goed met die meldingen omgegaan, erkent zij.

Van Huffelen sprak Niessen vorige maand. "Ik heb hem in het gesprek aangegeven dat ik zeer dankbaar ben dat hij zijn meldingen heeft gedaan en vooral voor zijn vasthoudendheid om deze aan te kaarten voor en nadat hij gepensioneerd was", schrijft zij aan de Tweede Kamer.

Extern onderzoek door adviesbureau KPMG heeft uitgewezen dat Niessen bij vijf van de zes meldingen van misstanden "volledig gelijk" had. Het ging daarbij onder meer om het niet naleven van wet- en regelgeving bij de behandeling van bezwaren van ouders tegen bijvoorbeeld verlaging of terugvordering van hun kinderopvangtoeslag.

*Formeel*

Niessen wees er eveneens terecht op dat de Belastingdienst als werkgever niet goed is omgegaan met zijn meldingen. "Dit is niet goed geweest. Er had eerder diepgravender naar zijn meldingen moeten worden gekeken", aldus Van Huffelen. "Ik heb daar mijn excuses voor gemaakt en dit zal ook formeel vastgelegd worden."

Verder is met de oud-ambtenaar afgesproken dat zijn ervaringen gebruikt zullen worden bij het traject dat moet leiden tot een cultuurverandering bij de Belastingdienst en Toeslagen. Het moet de normale gang van zaken worden dat dergelijke meldingen serieus worden genomen.

*Uitbetalingen op koers
*
Van Huffelen meldt verder dat de uitbetaling van 30.000 euro compensatie aan de nu bekende slachtoffers van de toeslagenaffaire, nog altijd op koers ligt om voor de beloofde datum van 1 mei te zijn afgerond. In totaal komen zo'n 25.000 ouders in aanmerking voor dat bedrag.

Het kabinet heeft daarnaast beloofd alle schulden van deze ouders bij de overheid kwijt te schelden. Daarmee is de komende vier jaar in totaal nog eens 750 miljoen euro gemoeid. Met private schuldeisers wordt nog gesproken over kwijtschelding. Doel is de gedupeerden echt met "een schone lei" te laten beginnen.


Excuses staatssecretaris aan klokkenluider toeslagenschandaal (msn.com)

----------


## knuppeltje

[QUOTE=Revisor;5701355]Met private schuldeisers wordt nog gesproken over kwijtschelding. Doel is de gedupeerden echt met "een schone lei" te laten beginnen.[QUOTE]

Maar dat kan de Staatssecretaris niet afdwingen. Bovendien is een en ander de schuld van belastingambtenaren. IK vind dus dat belastingdienst ook hierin in eerste instantie verantwoordelijk is voor een snelle afhandeling hiervan, en dat die daarna maar moet proberen om nog iets van die private schuldeisers te vangen.

Dit is ordinair afschuiven van de verantwoordelijkheid ten kosten van de slachtoffers.

----------


## Revisor

Mijn kop:*Veel opgejaagde slachtoffers toeslagenschandaal vluchtten voor belastingdienst door naar het buitenland te vertrekken.

*Originele kop:* Gedupeerden kinderopvangtoeslag in buitenland moeilijk te bereiken*



Advocaten en belangenorganisaties vrezen dat niet alle gedupeerden van de toeslagenaffaire zich ook daadwerkelijk gaan melden voor compensatie. Vooral mensen die naar het buitenland zijn vertrokken, zijn moeilijk te bereiken. Een deel van die mensen is weggegaan, omdat ze werden opgejaagd door de Belastingdienst, zeggen de organisaties.

Tot nu toe hebben 968 mensen met een adres buiten Nederland zich gemeld. Hoeveel mensen niet in beeld zijn, is niet te zeggen.
*
Waait een andere wind*

"We weten, onder meer door de gesprekken met gedupeerde ouders, dat er mensen naar het buitenland zijn vertrokken omdat ze hun schulden niet meer kunnen betalen", zegt het ministerie van Financin.

Volgens het ministerie wordt geprobeerd gedupeerde ouders te bereiken, in binnen- en buitenland, via brieven, de website met Engelstalige informatie, Facebook en Twitter. "We willen het geschonden vertrouwen herstellen." Er staat sinds afgelopen week ook een webpagina online met informatie voor ouders die in het buitenland wonen.

Volgens Gjalt Jellesma van Boink, de belangenorganisatie voor ouders in de kinderopvang, is staatssecretaris Van Huffelen erop gebrand om iedere ouder in beeld te krijgen, maar moet er meer gebeuren om deze groepen te bereiken.

"Die mensen zijn weggegaan met het idee van een zeer vijandige overheid. We moeten duidelijk maken dat er wat dat betreft echt een andere wind waait. Het is bijvoorbeeld denkbaar dat je een spotje uitzendt op kanalen die ook in Marokko en Turkije bekeken en beluisterd worden."
*
Bus of metro voor school*

Lucia Martis van hulporganisatie Profor zag afgelopen jaren mensen naar het buitenland uitwijken. "Ik heb er zeker tien, twintig zien vertrekken in de periode dat de Belastingdienst achter hen aan zat. Zij hadden hier geen leven meer, veel raakten depressief en waren het zat." Het ging om mensen met tienduizenden euro's schuld.

"Omdat vaak alle toeslagen werden gekort, hadden sommige ouders niet eens meer geld voor de bus of de metro om de kinderen naar school te laten gaan." Martis weet niet waar deze mensen nu zijn. "Ze willen waarschijnlijk ook zo min mogelijk contact met Nederland."

*'Nederland maakt je kapot'*

Een van de mensen die vertrokken is Requella*. Ze had problemen met de kinderopvangtoeslag, het dieptepunt was toen ze in haar auto werd aangehouden. "Ik moest ter plekke 10.000 euro betalen, of mijn auto inleveren", zegt ze. Ze verhuisde met haar zoon naar Belgi, waar ze verder niemand kende. Daar kreeg ze geen berichten meer van Belastingdienst en schuldeisers.

Ze heeft zich inmiddels aangemeld als gedupeerde en moet nog horen of ze compensatie krijg. Wat de uitkomst ook is, ze wil nooit meer in Nederland wonen. "Mijn zoontje zegt soms dat hij terug wil. Maar ik zeg tegen hem: hier in Belgi zorgen ze voor mensen die werken voor hun geld, maar Nederland gaat jou kapot maken. Als jij een normaal leven wil leiden, moet je Nederland uit je hoofd zetten en in Belgi blijven."

_Tanja de Witte, een alleenstaande met zes kinderen, vertrok naar Curaao. Daar was ze zo goed als onbereikbaar voor schuldeisers. Toen ze hoorde dat ze compensatie kreeg, zette ze haar verhuizing terug naar Nederland in gang. Sinds een paar weken woont ze weer in Nederland, in Delfzijl:

_Ook Delila* gebruikte de buitenlandroute, nadat ze tienduizenden euro's kinderopvangtoeslag moest terugbetalen "Ik dacht: ik probeer het gewoon", vertelt ze. "Ik hoorde van anderen, die ook naar Belgi verhuisden, dat ze nog wel blauwe enveloppen ontvingen. Maar tot mijn verbazing zijn ze nooit achter mij aangekomen."

Delila heeft er geen vertrouwen in dat ze compensatie krijgt en is daarom niet van plan om zich als gedupeerde te melden. "Ik heb de gegevens van de kinderopvang niet meer, dus ik kan niks bewijzen. Daarnaast ben ik bang dat de schuldeisers weer achter mij aan komen. Ik wil geen slapende honden wakker maken."

*Bijzondere aandacht nodig*

Don Ceder, die als advocaat gedupeerde ouders heeft bijgestaan en nu namens de ChristenUnie in de Tweede Kamer zit, vindt dat er te weinig wordt gedaan om alle gedupeerden in het buitenland te bereiken en te vertellen dat ze aanspraak kunnen maken op de 30.000 euro.

"Wij gaan daar opheldering over vragen. Ik ken mensen die naar het buitenland zijn gevlucht om van de stress en de invorderingen van de belastingdienst af te komen. En ik krijg nu niet de indruk dat de belastingdienst een proactieve houding aanneemt als het om deze groep gaat. Het is belangrijk om de mensen die het land zijn ontvlucht actief op te sporen."

"Wij realiseren ons dat sommige ouders zich niet durven te melden of weinig vertrouwen hebben dat zij goed worden geholpen", zegt het ministerie. "Wij roepen deze ouders op zich toch te melden. Zodat we ook voor hen kunnen rechtzetten wat er fout is gegaan en op maat toegesneden hulp kunnen bieden."

De 30.000 euro draagt er volgens Jellesma van Boink wel aan bij dat mensen zich sneller melden. "We hebben gelukkig nog twee jaar waarin ouders zich kunnen aanmelden, dus er is niet een hele snelle deadline."

*Delila is niet de echte naam van de genterviewde. Ze wil liever anoniem blijven, omdat ze een nieuw leven is begonnen in Belgi. Om dezelfde reden is in het artikel alleen de voornaam van Requella gebruikt. De volledige namen van beide vrouwen en hun contactgegevens zijn bekend bij de redactie. 


https://nos.nl/artikel/2376164-gedup...-bereiken.html

----------


## Revisor

De extra schade die de gevluchten hebben maar niet bewust van zijn is het volgende.

Elk jaar dat je niet in Nederland woont krijg je 2 % minder AOW. Stel dat iemand al drie jaar gevlucht is voor de belastingdienst, dan krijgt ie 6% minder AOW. Dat is ongeveer € 1000,-- per maand. 6% van € 1000,-- = € 60,--.

Per jaar is dat € 720,--. In 10 jaar tijd verliest ie dus € 7200,--

----------


## Rob Gosseling

> De extra schade die de gevluchten hebben maar niet bewust van zijn is het volgende.
> 
> Elk jaar dat je niet in Nederland woont krijg je 2 % minder AOW. Stel dat iemand al drie jaar gevlucht is voor de belastingdienst, dan krijgt ie 6% minder AOW. Dat is ongeveer € 1000,-- per maand. 6% van € 1000,-- = € 60,--.
> 
> Per jaar is dat € 720,--. In 10 jaar tijd verliest ie dus € 7200,--


Dat is dus mede de reden waarom jij in Nederland blijft ingeschreven en hooguit voor enige maanden in Marokko teert op westers bloedgeld. Het westen is vreselijk en de witte bevolking heeft daarvan alles schuld . Jij hebt als Nederlander met een kleurtje geen enkele historische schuld daar waar de witte man dat wel heeft. Daarom kun jij met een schoon geweten het bloedgeld aanpakken van je slavenmeester. Het is niet jouw schuld.

----------


## Revisor

> Dat de hoogste rechters bij de Raad van State hierin meegingen is voor mij een indirecte bewijs dat de rechtspraak niet altijd onafhankelijk is. In principe weet ik dit via de praktijk al heel lang omdat bij cruciale wetgeving richting vreemdelingen en minderheden de hoogste rechters via hun rechtspraak een lijn uitzetten die tegemoet komt aan de wensen van de overheid.




*Vreemdelingenrecht*

* Beleid IND doet denken aan toeslagenaffaire, vinden wetenschappers en advocaten* 

 Asielzoekers in Ter Apel. Volgens wetenschappers van de Radboud Universiteit worden mensen met een tijdelijke verblijfsvergunning net zo hard en onheus aangepakt als gedupeerden van de toeslagenaffaire. Beeld ANP 

 Mensen met een tijdelijke verblijfsvergunning worden geregeld spijkerhard en onheus aangepakt. Wetenschappers van de Radboud Universiteit zien overeenkomsten met de toeslagenaffaire. 

Jeannine Julen 12 april 2021, 1:00

Mensen met een tijdelijke verblijfsvergunning worden soms onterecht als fraudeur bestempeld, met als gevolg dat ze alle ontvangen toeslagen terug moeten betalen en in het ergste geval hun verblijfsvergunning verliezen en het land uit moeten. Dit signaleert een groep van acht wetenschappers van de Radboud Universiteit Nijmegen in een onlangs gepubliceerd artikel in het _Nederlands Juristenblad_.

Bijzonder is dat niet alleen wetenschappers dit onrecht in het vreemdelingenrecht signaleren, ook vreemdelingenadvocaten vragen hiervoor aandacht. Zij hebben een boek samengesteld met vijftig voorbeelden uit hun praktijk. Het boek _Ongehoord, onrecht in het vreemdelingenrecht_ wordt maandag gepresenteerd aan de Tweede Kamer. 
*
Ingebakken wantrouwen*

De wetenschappers reppen van een ‘overheid die een groep kwetsbare mensen wantrouwt’. Dat wantrouwen is ingebakken in het ambtelijke apparaat, schrijven ze, en leidt tot ‘onrecht dat onvoldoende wordt gezien’. Zo verliezen mensen het recht op huur-, zorg- en kinderopvangtoeslag op het moment dat ze samenwonen met iemand die nog in afwachting is van een verblijfsvergunning. Wie al wel toeslagen ontving, moet het hele bedrag terugbetalen. En iemand met een tijdelijke verblijfsvergunning die nalaat aan de Immigratie- en Naturalisatiedienst (IND) te melden dat hij of zij verhuisd is of een inkomenswijziging heeft, kan als fraudeur bestempeld worden en het land uit worden gezet. Ook als diegene geen beroep doet op de bijstand of een andere uitkering.

Ook zagen de wetenschappers in het verleden dat aanvragen tot gezinshereniging stelselmatig geweigerd werden. Soms omdat de aanvrager net iets onder het geiste inkomen zat. “Bij de IND gold: een euro te weinig inkomen en het hele feest ging niet door”, schrijven ze. En, merken de wetenschappers op, waar de IND soms zeer streng toetst, ziet het Europese Hof juist nog ruimte voor mogelijkheden.

Het is, net als bij de toeslagenaffaire, het gevolg van een slecht functionerend systeem, zeggen de wetenschappers. Zo heeft de Tweede Kamer de afgelopen jaren ingestemd met wetgeving die de rechtspositie van migranten en vluchtelingen verslechterde. Asielzoekers hebben bijvoorbeeld vanaf dit jaar geen recht meer op een gratis advocaat bij hun allereerste interview met de IND. En wie te lang wacht op een beslissing over zijn asiel- of gezinsherenigingaanvraag, kan de IND via de rechter geen dwangsom meer opleggen en dwingen sneller te handelen. 
*
Geen ruimte voor uitzonderingen*

Waar de Tweede Kamer in deze wetgeving nog ruimte liet voor uitzonderingen, timmerden ambtenaren en de staatssecretaris de regels in de nadere uitwerking van de wet helemaal dicht. Met als gevolg dat de staatssecretaris geen ruimte meer heeft om uitzonderingen te maken. “Dit pakt voor de migrant ongunstig uit”, zegt universitair docent rechtssociologie en migratierecht Karen Geertsema, een van de schrijvers van het artikel. “Want het leidt tot afwijzingen van verblijfsvergunningen zonder oog voor de bijzondere omstandigheden.”

Tegelijkertijd legt de IND de Vreemdelingenwet strenger uit dan noodzakelijk, zeggen de wetenschappers. Neem de inkomenswijzigingen. Die ontvangt de dienst automatisch, toch legt hij mensen een informatieplicht op. De hoogste Nederlandse bestuursrechter, de Raad van State, kan dit gedrag onvoldoende corrigeren omdat de wet alleen ruimte laat om te toetsen of de IND en de staatssecretaris (als hoofdverantwoordelijke) zorgvuldig hebben gehandeld. Ontsnappen aan onevenredig harde gevolgen is door het ontbreken van een hardheidsclausule in de Vreemdelingenwet niet mogelijk.

 Ook zeggen de wetenschappers dat de Raad van State veel minder dan de lagere bestuursrechters het evenredigheidsbeginsel toepast, en daardoor onvoldoende rekening houdt met persoonlijke omstandigheden van migranten. “Daarmee houdt de Raad van State het bestuur volgens de wetenschappers ‘een hand boven het hoofd’. 


https://www.trouw.nl/binnenland/bele...aten~b19386dd/

----------


## Revisor

NOS Teletekst 105 

*"Migranten dupe argwaan overheid"*  


De wijze waarop Nederland omgaat met 
migranten en asielzoekers komt overeen 
met de behandeling van de slachtoffers 
van de kinderopvangtoeslagaffaire.Dat 
concluderen migratiedeskundigen van de 
Radboud Universiteit in Nijmegen. 

Door wantrouwen van de overheid en 
strakke regelgeving zouden migranten en
asielzoekers te snel als fraudeur 
worden bestempeld,met het risico dat ze
onterecht toeslagen moeten terugbetalen
of hun verblijfsvergunning verliezen. 

Er zou bovendien te weinig rechterlijke
controle zijn op die wantrouwende 
overheid,wat volgens de deskundigen tot
onrecht leidt dat niet wordt gezien. 


----------


## Revisor

Dit is het dagelijkse commentaar van NRC. Het bevat meningen, interpretaties en keuzes. Ze worden geschreven door een groep redacteuren, geselecteerd door de hoofdredacteur. In de commentaren laat NRC zien waar het voor staat. Commentaren bieden de lezer een handvat, een invalshoek, het is eerste hulp bij het nieuws van de dag. 


*Ook vreemdelingen verdienen een menselijke maat*

Vreemdelingenbeleid



Streng, strenger, strengst. Het vreemdelingenbeleid in Nederland wordt al jaren restrictiever. Dat geldt voor de regels over wie Nederland toelaat, de voorwaarden waaraan nieuwkomers moeten voldoen. En de inperking van ontsnappingsroutes voor gevallen die schrijnend zijn en daarom individueel maatwerk vereisen.

Een belangrijk doel daarvan is om vluchtelingen en migranten zoveel mogelijk af te schrikken om naar Nederland te komen. Dat blijkt ook uit de politieke retoriek met een nadruk op massa-immigratie, overlastgevers en aso-azcs  termen gemunt door rechts, die maatschappijbreed zijn overgenomen. Maar de bijwerkingen zijn verstrekkend: er is een diep wantrouwen ontstaan, in politiek, bestuur n maatschappij, tegen vreemdelingen. De menselijke maat in het vreemdelingenbeleid is praktisch verdwenen.

En dat heeft grote gevolgen, zoals blijkt uit het zwartboek met schrijnende casussen uit het vreemdelingenrecht, dat drie advocaten maandag aanboden aan Tweede Kamerleden. De beschreven gevallen laten zien hoe vreemdelingen in Nederland sneller als fraudeurs worden behandeld wanneer zij bijvoorbeeld vergeten bepaalde informatie door te geven. Ze worden veelal gezien als potentile lastpakken of leugenaars en krijgen bij voorbaat de meest strenge behandeling denkbaar.

Waar dat aan doet denken? Juist: de Toeslagenaffaire. De bundel volgt niet voor niets op een themanummer in het Nederlandse Juristenblad, waarin wetenschappers van het Centrum voor Migratierecht, onderdeel van de Radboud Universiteit, hun zorgen uiten over de manier waarop vreemdelingen worden behandeld in Nederland. Ook in vreemdelingenzaken is sprake van ongekend onrecht, schrijven zij, verwijzend naar het rapport van de parlementaire ondervragingscommissie over de Toeslagenaffaire, Ongekend onrecht. 

Het gaat, net als bij de Toeslagenaffaire, om een groep die kwetsbaar is. Vreemdelingen met een tijdelijke verblijfsvergunning zijn de taal vaak (nog) niet machtig. Vluchtelingen zijn bovendien soms getekend door trauma.

In de praktijk betekent het ook dat rechters de Vreemdelingenwet dwingender en restrictiever interpreteren dan dat de wet feitelijk is, schrijven de migratie-experts. Om fraude met toeslagen te voorkomen, zijn de regels streng, zei een van de advocaten die het zwartboek samenstelde, Barbara Wegelin, tegen NRC. Tot zover is er weinig mis. Maar als jouw situatie nt niet binnen de regels valt, is er geen enkele mogelijkheid om af te wijken. Dt is het probleem. Want: niets mis met een streng systeem, mits het rechtvaardig is. Met ruimte voor individuele toetsing.

Het zwartboek laat zien dat de overheid ook op andere terreinen een systeem heeft gecreerd dat vooral kwetsbare groepen benadeelt. Een systeem dat in de praktijk onderscheidt maakt tussen *eerste- en tweederangsburgers,* tussen wij en zij. Het genstitutionaliseerde wantrouwen, gevat in keiharde wetgeving en fraudejacht zonder oog voor het individuele verhaal, heeft ook in het vreemdelingenbeleid talloze levens verwoest.

Met het aftreden van het kabinet-Rutte III heeft de politiek de belofte gedaan dit systeem aan te pakken. Het is van groot belang dat de overheid daarbij niet alleen maar naar de belastingdienst, maar ook naar de IND kijkt. En wie weet naar welke andere uitvoeringsorganisaties nog meer.


https://www.nrc.nl/nieuws/2021/04/14...-maat-a4039656

----------


## Soldim

> Voor de autochtoontjes die het niet snappen:


Of wellicht trekken mensen verschilende conclussies uit een dergelijk affaire? 

Voor mij was het vooral reden om op een partij die voor minder overheids ingrijpen staat te stemen.

----------


## mrz

Hmmm...

Als je allochtoon bent hoef je toch niet meer dan 2 kinderen te nemen vanwege de kinderbijslag?

Niks discriminerends aan. Als autochtonen aan 2 kinderen genoeg hebben in dit land is het juist discriminerend voor autochtonen extreem grote gezinnen te supporten bij allochtonen waar autochtonen het rustiger aan doen vanwege duurzaamheid en omdat we niet in afrika leven waar men een groot gezin wil vanwege voortijdige sterfte en zekerheid voor de oude dag.....

DAT is waarschijnlijk het onderliggende probleem.....

Dat de belastingdienst geen voorkeursbehandeling wilde supporten waar de politiek niet orde op zaken durfde of wilde stellen....

Maargoed. Niks slechts over grote afrikaanse gezinnen, maar we leven volgens mij niet in Afrika!

----------


## knuppeltje

> Of wellicht trekken mensen verschilende conclussies uit een dergelijk affaire? 
> 
> Voor mij was het vooral reden om op een partij die voor minder overheids ingrijpen staat te stemen.


Lelijke republikein.  :jammer:

----------


## Revisor

NOS Nieuws • Politiek • vandaag, 14:31

* 'Kabinet hield informatie over ambtenaren en politici rond toeslagenaffaire bewust achter'*


Gedupeerde ouders in toeslagaffaire demonstreren ANP 

Het nu demissionaire kabinet heeft in de toeslagenaffaire doelbewust informatie achtergehouden voor het parlement. Tot die conclusie komt RTL Nieuws in een reconstructie van besprekingen in het kabinet. RTL, dat samen met Trouw een grote rol heeft gespeeld bij het aan het licht brengen van het toeslagenschandaal, baseert zich op gesprekken "met bronnen die toegang hebben tot de notulen van de ministerraad". De notulen zelf zijn geheim.

Volgens RTL is in besprekingen van het kabinet keer op keer geklaagd over kritische Kamerleden, onder wie CDA'er Omtzigt. In het kabinet zouden afspraken zijn gemaakt om het parlement niet alle inlichtingen te geven waarom het had gevraagd. Het ging hierbij vooral om de onrechtmatige stopzetting van toeslagen voor kinderopvang en wie hiervan op welk moment op de hoogte was", meldt RTL.
*
Parlementaire ondervragingscommissie*

Gebrekkige informatie was een belangrijk kritiekpunt in het rapport van een parlementaire ondervragingscommissie, die vorig jaar onderzoek heeft gedaan naar het schandaal. Volgens de commissie "was de informatievoorziening in meerdere gevallen ingegeven door gewenste juridische of politieke uitkomsten, resulterend in het het slechts gedeeltelijk, vertraagd of niet verstrekken van informatie".

De Kamercommissie velde een snoeihard oordeel over de manier waarop ouders zijn behandeld en sprak van "ongekend onrecht". Het rapport leidde uiteindelijk tot de val van het kabinet.
*
Geen feitenrelaas*

Volgens RTL werd eind 2019 in de ministerraad afgesproken dat de Kamer geen volledig feitenrelaas zou krijgen over welke ambtenaren en politici wisten van het onrechtmatig handelen van de Belastingdienst, hoewel de Kamer hier wel om had gevraagd. In de ministerraad zou openlijk zijn betwijfeld of deze manier van informatie achterhouden wel door de beugel kon, maar toch zou er een formeel besluit zijn genomen om het wel zo te doen.

En volgens RTL heeft "dit patroon" zich in ministerraden daarna herhaald. SP-Kamerlid Leijten, die samen met Omtzigt de toeslagenkwestie zeer kritisch volgt, wil dat de notulen van de ministerraad alsnog openbaar worden.

Het nieuws van RTL komt op de dag dat staatssecretaris Van Huffelen nieuwe fouten erkent in de toeslagenaffaire. Honderden ouders hebben ten onrechte te horen gekregen dat ze geen recht hebben op compensatie.


https://nos.nl/artikel/2377641-kabin...st-achter.html

----------


## Rob Gosseling

> NOS Teletekst 105 
> 
> *"Migranten dupe argwaan overheid"*  
> 
> 
> De wijze waarop Nederland omgaat met 
> migranten en asielzoekers komt overeen 
> met de behandeling van de slachtoffers 
> van de kinderopvangtoeslagaffaire.Dat 
> ...


Lul niet. Marokko wil zijn eigen ondernanen niet eens terugnemen om Nederland te pesten. Als we nu echt zo'n pleuris-land als Marokko zouden zijn dan hadden we die illgaal verblijvende criminele marokkanen op zee voor de kust van Marokko gedumpd. We zijn nog veel te goed voor migranten. Het gaat ook ten koste van onze welvaart en ruimte. Vluchtelingen krijgen met voorrang een woning waar een witte Nederlander voor op de wachtlijst moet.

----------


## Revisor

*Analyse Kabinetsformatie*

* Vertrouwen in formatie naar nul na nieuwe onthulling toeslagenschandaal*

 Wopke Hoekstra (CDA) na afloop van een tweede gesprek met informateur Herman Tjeenk Willink.Beeld Bart Maat, ANP 

Het kabinet hield bewust informatie over het toeslagenschandaal achter voor het parlement. Die onthulling schaadt opnieuw het vertrouwen in premier Mark Rutte. Een vierde kabinet onder zijn leiding lijkt verder weg dan ooit.

Wendelmoet Boersema 21 april 2021, 21:00

Terwijl de informateur op het Binnenhof woensdag in gesprekken met partijleiders praat over herstel van vertrouwen in de politiek, krijgt dat toch al zwaar gebutste vertrouwen opnieuw een zware dreun. RTL onthult dat het kabinet onder leiding van Rutte doelbewust informatie achterhield voor de Tweede Kamer, tijdens het toeslagenschandaal.

De vertrouwenskwestie rond Rutte die informateur Herman Tjeenk Willink tot onvrede van sommige partijen zo handig parkeerde, is daarmee met gierende banden uit de garage gekomen. Op zichzelf leek het een verstandig besluit van Tjeenk Willink om de kabinetsformatie te redden, aangedragen door onder meer D66. Eerst zouden partijen inhoudelijk praten over de grote problemen in dit land die niet kunnen wachten, zoals het herstelplan voor de coronacrisis. Tjeenk Willink ziet het liefst een regeerakkoord op hoofdlijnen. Dan pas komen de ‘poppetjes’ in een volgend kabinet aan de orde. Lees: de kwestie van het geschonden vertrouwen in VVD-leider en demissionair premier Mark Rutte. Maar de nieuwe onthullingen van RTL zetten het proces van kabinetsvorming nu op scherp.

De Tweede Kamer eist zo snel mogelijk – alweer – een debat met Rutte en betrokken ministers. Dat komt er zodra het kabinet een weerwoord heeft gestuurd. De PVV wil nieuwe verkiezingen. Wopke Hoekstra, die als CDA-leider woensdag op de koffie is bij de informateur, geeft toe dat het vertrouwen ‘niet echt is gestegen’. Hij gaat niet in op zijn eigen rol als minister in Rutte III, als verantwoordelijke voor de Belastingdienst. Ook D66-leider en demissionair minister Sigrid Kaag houdt zich op de vlakte. 
*
Orkestreren van de informatie richting Kamer*

RTL Nieuws sprak met bronnen die de geheime notulen van de ministerraad hebben ingezien. Het kabinet zou in 2019 bewust hebben besloten om de Kamer niet alle informatie te geven, waar Kamerleden als Pieter Omtzigt voortdurend op aandrongen. Het ging daarbij vooral om vragen hoeveel ouders gedupeerd waren door het onrechtmatig stopzetten en terugvorderen van hun kinderopvangtoeslag door de Belastingdienst. En welke hoge ambtenaren en bewindspersonen daarbij betrokken waren. De oppositie wil nu ook die notulen zien.

Het pijnlijke is dat zo wederom blijkt hoeveel tijd en energie de ministerraad besteedde aan het orkestreren van de informatie richting Kamer. Aan het klagen over de zoektocht naar ‘schuldigen’ door de Kamer (Omtzigt) en het managen van de politieke risico’s in plaats van herstel van onrecht. De verantwoordelijke ministers vreesden tegen de zomer van 2019 dat de groep gecompenseerden te groot zou worden en dat wilden ze niet. In die periode kwam het toeslagenschandaal in een stroomversnelling door onthullingen van _Trouw_ en RTL. Op 15 november 2019 sprak de ministerraad af geen volledig feitenrelaas (wie wist wat wanneer) te geven aan de Kamer. Een enkele minister vroeg zich volgens RTL af ‘of dit zo wel kan’. De Kamer heeft immers een grondwettelijk recht op informatie. 
*
Hoekstra probeert Omtzigt te ‘sensibiliseren’*

Ook tijdens de verhoren van de parlementaire ondervragingscommissie in november vorig jaar komt naar voren dat de informatievoorziening vanuit betrokken ministeries ‘ronduit slecht’ was. Deze commissie mag ook de staatsgeheime notulen van de ministerraad inzien. Voorzitter Chris van Dam (CDA) stelde onderkoeld vast dat ‘transparantie niet vooropstond’ en dat er gestuurd werd op politiek gewenste uitkomsten. Ook toen bleek al dat er meermaals ‘niet op vriendelijke toon’ over Omtzigt was gesproken. Volgens RTL zei Hoekstra in de ministerraad dat er vergeefs was geprobeerd ‘de heer Omtzigt te sensibiliseren’ (tot rede te brengen).

Op 18 januari dit jaar zei staatssecretaris Van Huffelen van financin nog steeds ‘geen goede verklaring’ te hebben voor de rammelende tijdlijn. Na de val van het kabinet over de toeslagenaffaire diezelfde maand ontkende premier Rutte tijdens een debat dat de Kamer ‘doelbewust’ om ‘politieke redenen’ onvolledig en onjuist was genformeerd. De val was aanleiding voor Rutte om beterschap te beloven en meer openheid. Daar merkte de Kamer vooral na de kwestie ‘Omtzigt functie elders’ weinig van.

Rutte zelf is woensdagavond de hekkensluiter bij Tjeenk Willink, wiens opdracht inmiddels loodzwaar is geworden. Na afloop zegt Rutte in een korte reactie dat er in de ministerraad ‘niets onoorbaars is gebeurd’. 


https://www.trouw.nl/politiek/vertro...aal~b4bfbcb4b/

----------


## Revisor

Advocaat Eva Gonzlez Prez  ANP

*Advocaat ouders toeslagenaffaire: kabinet hield gedupeerden bewust aan het lijntje

Het kabinet deed er alles aan om tijd te rekken, nadat het al wist dat er fouten waren gemaakt rondom de toeslagenaffaire. Dat zegt advocaat Eva Gonzlez Prez, die tientallen ouders bijstaat en als eerste aan de bel trok over de behandeling van ouders die toeslagen ontvingen, naar aanleiding van de notulen van de ministerraad die maandag zijn vrijgegeven.*

Binnenlandredactie 27-04-21, 01:13

,,Ze wisten alles al en lieten mijn clinten wachten, stelt ze. ,,Ik zie alleen maar bevestiging van hoe men omgegaan is met de gedupeerde burgers. Hoe deze mensen, terwijl men wist hoe fout ze zaten, aan het lijntje gehouden zijn, aldus de advocaat. Gonzlez Prez noemt het tegenstrijdig dat het kabinet excuses aanbood, maar tegelijkertijd geen openheid gaf.

Ook meent ze dat in de notulen over kritische Kamerleden van coalitiefracties werd gesproken alsof het activisten waren. Ze noemt het teleurstellend om te zien hoe er met Pieter Omtzigt van het CDA en Helma Lodders van de VVD is omgegaan.

Verscheidene ministers klaagden tijdens de ministerraad op 12 juli 2019 over onder anderen Omtzigt en Lodders. D66-minister Wouter Koolmees van Sociale Zaken nam daarin het voortouw maar hij kreeg bijval van premier Mark Rutte, CDA-minister Wopke Hoekstra van Financin en D66-vicepremier Kajsa Ollongren.


https://www.ad.nl/binnenland/advocaa...ntje~a983af39/

----------


## Olive Yao

.
Het parlement is weer in debat. Azarkan heeft in felle woorden gesproken en nu gaat Wilders te keer.

https://www.tweedekamer.nl/

----------


## Revisor

> Voor de autochtoontjes die het niet snappen:
> 
> Deze discussie gaat over iets anders dan waarom mensen toeslagen krijgen. Om jullie kennis aan te vullen zal ik in het kort wat zeggen over de belastingen en de toeslagen om jullie te wijzen dat jullie verkeerde aannames hebben.
> 
> Het belastingsysteem is er om de kapitalistische economische orde te regelen en in stand te houden. De overheid gebruikt de belastingwetten om de geldstromen zo te sturen dat de samenleving de gewenste koers volgt.
> 
> De neo-liberale insteek van individualisme zorgt er namelijk voor dat de burgers meer op zichzelf gericht zijn en alleen hun ego en lusten achter na lopen. Daarnaast wil de overheid een flexibele economie hebben waarin burgers gezien worden als werknemers van de 24-uurs economie. Dat maakt het voor gezinnen moeilijk en onaantrekkelijk om daarnaast ook nog eens kinderen te krijgen en op te voeden. Daarvoor wordt het instrument van kinderbijslag ingezet. De werkslavenpoel moet in stand gehouden worden en desnoods aangevuld worden met immigranten.
> 
> Hierdoor profiteren jullie zonder zelf de moeite te hoeven te nemen om kinderen op te voeden. In die zijn zijn burgers die geen kinderen nemen inefficient. Wel de lusten maar niet de lasten.
> ...




Kijk deze uitleg van Pieter Omtzigt. Hij legt uit hoe gebruikte economische (beleids)modellen door de politiek misbruikt worden danwel verkeerd gebruikt worden waardoor mensen in werkelijkheid (belastingtechnisch) nadeliger vanaf uitkomen dan dat het model weergeeft. 

Zeer leerzame lezing/uitleg, ik zou zeggen een must-see eye-opener!

----------


## Revisor

> Onderzoek is klaar, heb het rapport niet gelezen, maar alle kranten schreven dat het een vernietigende rapport is en dat de overheid, belastingdiensst, ambtenarebn en de rechtspraak ernstig gefaald hebben. Iedereen vraagt zich af hoe dit heeft kunnen gebeuren?
> 
> Het antwoord is denk ik, *institutioneel racisme*. De slachtoffers waren toch hoofdzakelijk allochtoontjes met een dubbele paspoort. 
> 
> Dat lees ik niet terug in de kranten terwijl het onderzoek juist begonnen is om onderzoek te doen naar etnisch profileren bij de belastingdienst.
> 
> Dit is te danken aan de methode Rutte, die in een soortgelijke zaak al eerder door de rechtbank is veroordeeld. Daarom zijn er geheime afspraken gemaakt om structureel het racisme achter de werkwijze van de belastingdienst geheim te houden.



30 mei 2021 om 16:00

*De Toeslagenaffaire is ontstaan uit institutioneel racisme*

Etnisch profileren De etnische component van het Toeslagenschandaal is onderbelicht. Een parlementaire enqute naar etnisch profileren is noodzakelijk, meent _Samir Achbab_.

Samir Achbab is PhD-onderzoeker en docent bij de afdeling Bestuurswetenschap & Politicologie aan de Vrije Universiteit.


Gedupeerden demonstreren bij het Catshuis.Foto PHIL NIJHUIS / ANP 

De Toeslagenaffaire laat zien dat Nederland een probleem heeft met het expliciet benoemen van racisme. In de kern gaat het schandaal over discriminatie door de Belastingdienst van Nederlandse burgers met een migratieachtergrond.

Veel analyses spreken echter over een maatschappelijke trend van een lage fraudetolerantie, genstitutionaliseerd wantrouwen van burgers en het ontbreken van een gedeeld verantwoordelijkheidsgevoel. De commissie-Donner had het zelfs over „institutionele vooringenomenheid”. Dit gaat allemaal voorbij aan het gegeven dat het overgrote deel van de tienduizenden slachtoffers een migratieachtergrond heeft of een partner heeft met zo’n achtergrond.
*
Schril contrast*

Het niet expliciet benoemen van de etnische component van de Toeslagenaffaire staat in schril contrast met de decennialange etnische obsessie van Nederland in media, politiek en bestuur.
Tijdens de verhoren van de Parlementaire ondervragingscommissie deden betrokkenen er alles aan om de misstanden te wijten aan klassieke bestuurskundige problemen, zoals de kloof tussen beleid en uitvoering, de afstand tussen de verantwoordelijke ministeries en de ambtelijke leemlaag waarin informatie bleef hangen.

Het rapport_ Ongekend onrecht_ was snoeihard. Toch blijft het onbevredigend dat de thema’s discriminatie en racisme niet waren meegenomen in het onderzoek. Het argument was dat er al een onderzoek over het gebruik van de tweede nationaliteit liep vanuit de Autoriteit Persoonsgegevens (AP). Dit onderzoek had echter een technisch karakter en richtte zich uitsluitend op de processen binnen de Belastingdienst.

De AP concludeerde dat de Belastingdienst discrimineerde door het onrechtmatig gebruik van de dubbele nationaliteit bij de verwerking van de toeslagen, maar dat er geen sprake was van etnisch profileren. Tijdens het Kamerdebat, op 19 januari, wees premier Rutte nadrukkelijk op dit onderscheid, omdat hij „precies” wilde blijven.

_Hoe komt het dat mensen verschillend behandeld worden door de overheid?_
Het scherpe onderscheid tussen etnisch profileren en discrimineren dat de Autoriteit Persoonsgegevens hanteert, raakt in de context van de Toeslagenaffaire kant nog wal. Er is een nauw verband tussen ras, etniciteit en nationaliteit. Een geregistreerde tweede nationaliteit op basis van landen als Marokko, Turkije en Suriname is wel degelijk een _proxy_ voor etniciteit. Vooral in de Nederlandse context, waar het beleidsdiscours over ‘etnische minderheden’ al decennialang gericht is op doelgroepen uit deze klassieke immigratielanden en het maatschappelijk debat over de dubbele nationaliteit vooral deze landen betreft.

Een belangrijke vraag die onder de Toeslagenaffaire ligt is hoe het komt dat groepen mensen verschillend werden behandeld door de overheid. Dit is in essentie een politieke vraag omdat politiek in de kern om het verdelingsvraagstuk gaat.

Binnen een context van schaarse sociale voorzieningen is niet alles mogelijk en daarom dienen er politieke keuzes gemaakt te worden over wie recht heeft op sociale voorzieningen. De focus op dubbele nationaliteit als selectiecriterium heeft daarom een politiek karakter en kan niet los worden gezien van de toenemende selectiviteit van de verzorgingsstaat.

Sociale zorg had in de naoorlogse verzorgingsstaat een universeel karakter, maar heeft eigenlijk een lange geschiedenis van selectiviteit en uitsluitingsmechanismen. In de vroegere armenzorg werden al keuzes gemaakt tussen lokale armen en ‘vreemde’ armen. De ‘vreemde’ armen van weleer waren de rondtrekkende armen, oftewel de binnenlandse migranten.
*
Verknoopt*

De ‘vreemden’ van vandaag zijn migranten die buiten de grenzen van de nationale staat vallen. Discussies over de sociale zekerheid gaan ook altijd gepaard met stereotype beelden van oneigenlijk gebruik door ‘frauderende en calculerende buitenlanders’. Het is geen wonder dat verzorgingsstaatbeleid en nationale discussies over migratie en integratie met elkaar verknoopt zijn geraakt.

Migranten en hun kinderen zijn, in het geval van de Nederlandse nationaliteit, echter moeilijk te traceren in een gedigitaliseerde publieke dienstverlening. De selectie op basis van een dubbele nationaliteit dient in dat licht gezien te worden. Het is een handhavingsmechanisme van een sociaal stelsel dat onder druk staat en zich richt op de uitsluiting van mensen die, volgens politieke actoren, een risico kunnen opleveren voor de continuteit en houdbaarheid van de nationale verzorgingsstaat.

Deze toename van selectiviteit is niet nieuw en kan niet los worden gezien van de komst en permanente verblijf van migrantengroepen. Al sinds het begin van de jaren negentig staat het verzorgingsstaatbeleid in het teken van activering, repressie en normatieve noties over het recht op sociale zekerheid. De toeslagenaffaire laat wel zien dat er sprake is van een verharding van dit beleid.

De Tweede Kamer stemde in februari in met een parlementaire enqute omdat de ondervragingscommissie lang niet alles heeft onderzocht en de onderste steen nog niet boven is. Het ongekende onrecht verdient het zwaarste controlemiddel van de Tweede Kamer en het is van belang om dit keer goed zicht te krijgen op de politieke achtergronden van de ontwikkeling van risicoprofielen op basis van een dubbele nationaliteit.
Bestuurders en politici verstoppen zich maar al te graag achter ingewikkelde geautomatiseerde processen, maar het algoritmisch bestuur heeft natuurlijk ook een politieke dimensie van beleidsprioriteiten.


De Toeslagenaffaire is ontstaan uit institutioneel racisme - NRC

----------


## Revisor

Beeld Suzan Hijink

*Nieuws Toeslagenaffaire*

* Topambtenaren verzwegen waarheid bij onderzoekscommissie toeslagenaffaire*

Al in 2017 had de Belastingdienst gedupeerden in de toeslagenaffaire moeten compenseren, oordeelde de hoogste jurist destijds. Haar memo verdwijnt in een la, en dat gebeurt in 2019 nogmaals. ‘Dit hoeven we niet op te rakelen’, concluderen ambtenaren.
 
Jan Kleinnijenhuis11 juni 2021, 0:00

De twee hoogste ambtenaren van de Belastingdienst en het ministerie van financin wisten van een explosief, geheimgehouden memo over de toeslagenaffaire, maar verhulden dit vorig jaar in hun verhoren onder ede voor de parlementaire ondervragingscommissie kinderopvangtoeslag. In het memo dat dateert uit 2017 wordt geconcludeerd dat het stopzetten van toeslagen onrechtmatig was en dat een groep van driehonderd ouders compensatie moet krijgen.

Het memo is opgesteld door de destijds hoogste juriste bij Toeslagen, Sandra Palmen-Schlangen. Maar compensatie voor gedupeerde ouders blijft uit en het memo verdwijnt in een la. In oktober 2020 komt het bij toeval aan het licht, na vragen van CDA-kamerlid Pieter Omtzigt. 
*
Geen enkele herinnering*

De voormalige baas van de Belastingdienst Jaap Uijlenbroek beweerde in zijn verhoor voor de ondervragingscommissie dat hij het memo ‘op geen enkele manier’ kende, en dat hij pas kennis nam van de inhoud door publiciteit in najaar 2020. De toenmalige hoogste ambtenaar van het ministerie van financin Manon Leijten zei tegen de ondervragingscommissie dat zij zich niet kon herinneren het memo te hebben gelezen.

Uit een reconstructie van _RTL Nieuws_ en _Trouw_ blijkt dat dit niet klopt. Het memo kwam op 4 juni 2019 op tafel tijdens crisisbesprekingen binnen het ministerie over de toeslagenaffaire. Leijten las het memo, waarin wordt geconcludeerd dat ‘laakbaar’ is gehandeld bij de stopzetting van toeslagen voor de kinderopvang. En ook Uijlenbroek was aanwezig bij de bijeenkomst waarin het compensatie-memo werd besproken met bijna twintig ambtenaren.

In de dagen daarop achterhalen ambtenaren dat er in 2017 naar aanleiding van het memo gesprekken zijn gevoerd met een advocate van veel gedupeerde ouders. Die worden omschreven als een ‘aanbod’ en een ‘handreiking’, terwijl Toeslagen juist weigerde de ouders te compenseren. Die informatie wordt door de persoonlijk woordvoerder van toenmalig staatssecretaris Menno Snel uit een brief aan de Tweede Kamer gehouden. “Dit hoeven we niet op te rakelen. Dat roept alleen maar vragen op”, concludeert hij. Topambtenaren, onder wie Uijlenbroek en Leijten, protesteren hier niet tegen. 
*
Het memo blijft achtervolgen*

De kwestie van het verdwijnen van het memo-Palmen is nog altijd actueel. In het debat over het aftreden van het kabinet zeggen demissionair premier Mark Rutte en staatssecretaris Alexandra Van Huffelen na aandringen van CDA’er Omtzigt toe alsnog een extern onderzoek te laten doen naar het in de doofpot verdwijnen van het memo. Dit onderzoek wordt nu uitgevoerd door accountantskantoor PwC, dat de beschikking heeft gekregen over email-verkeer van 33 betrokken (oud-)politici en hoge ambtenaren en hen zal interviewen. PwC heeft inmiddels ook om toegang gevraagd tot telefoons van betrokken ambtenaren en politici.

Verschillende bronnen melden aan _Trouw_ en _RTL Nieuws_ dat rond het onderzoek van PwC ook is gebleken dat het ministerie niet alle informatie heeft verstrekt die door de parlementaire ondervragingscommissie is gevorderd. Financin ontkent dat.

Voormalig directeur-generaal Jaap Uijlenbroek laat weten dat hij tijdens zijn verhoor heeft geantwoord ‘vanuit mijn herinneringen zoals ik die heb’. “Ik blijf bij de verklaring zoals afgelegd tijdens de hoorzitting.” Voormalig secretaris-generaal Leijten gaat niet in op vragen, maar verwijst naar het ministerie van financin. Zowel Leijten als Uijlenbroek zeggen volledige medewerking te verlenen aan het onderzoek van PwC.

In januari liet staatssecretaris Van Huffelen (Toeslagen) nog aan de Tweede Kamer weten dat de ambtelijke top ‘was aangesloten’ bij besprekingen over een feitenrelaas, waarin het memo werd genoemd. Desondanks laat Financin nu weten dat men ‘geen enkele reden om te twijfelen’ heeft aan de verklaringen die Leijten en Uilenbroek voor de ondervragingscommissie hebben afgelegd over het memo-Palmen.

SP-Kamerlid Renske Leijten, lid van de parlementaire ondervragingscommissie, wil dat de Tweede Kamer de eigen parlementair advocaat naar de zaak laat kijken. “Dit roept de vraag op of er sprake is van meineed bij de commissie. En of de commissie wel alle informatie heeft gekregen die bij het ministerie van financin is gevorderd.” Leijten wil nog voor het zomerreces een debat over de conclusies van de ondervragingscommissie. Het daarvoor geplande debat werd in januari gedomineerd door het aftreden van het kabinet. 


https://www.trouw.nl/nieuws/topambte...aire~b40d82ac/

----------


## Hawa

> Beeld Suzan Hijink
> 
> *Nieuws Toeslagenaffaire*
> 
> * Topambtenaren verzwegen waarheid bij onderzoekscommissie toeslagenaffaire*
> 
> Al in 2017 had de Belastingdienst gedupeerden in de toeslagenaffaire moeten compenseren, oordeelde de hoogste jurist destijds. Haar memo verdwijnt in een la, en dat gebeurt in 2019 nogmaals. Dit hoeven we niet op te rakelen, concluderen ambtenaren.
>  
> Jan Kleinnijenhuis11 juni 2021, 0:00
> ...


Klassenjustitie!!

En vooral zijn het ook nog allemaal hardwerkende moeders. Waar zijn die vaders 

Alles kwijt. Niet alleen materieel maar vooral geestelijk, en die kinderen dan.
Dit loopt al jarenlang. Het aanpakken van fraudeurs. Behandeld in de tweede kamer die hebben hierover hun fiat gegeven.
Resultaat wanbeleid. Gaten in de wet en dan dit resultaat eraan om totaal geen herinnering meer te hebben.
Vroeger gebeurde dit met witte Nederlanders in achteraf buurten, die werden ook zwaarder gestraft.
Als je rijk was kwam je er zonder kleerscheuren scheuren vanaf. Vanwege het benvloeden van je eigen status.
Nu dit, het manipuleren aan de feiten gaat gewoon weg grofweg maar door.

Al die wetten die in het leven zijn geroepen werken averechts en werken als een tang op een varken.
Het hele Nederlandse beleid stinkt aan alle kanten,en iedereen lijkt wel in de ambtenarij boter op hun hoofd te hebben.
Eerst die vette bonus voor vroegtijdige uittreding bij de belastingen. Overtollig personeel. En even later te weinig.
Altijd maar in petto minder overheid en meer samenwerking.
Dit loopt ook al jaren lang.
Er is niks geregeld.
Kinderen lopen op straat of adolescenten het aantal loopt maar op. 30.000
Zorg. Om te janken. 
Verslaafden worden niet aangepakt. Zitten gewoon bij instellingen. Word niks mee gedaan, laten de boel verslonzen door allerlei rare maatregelingen. 
Overal zit een stop op. Geen plek. Geen geld. Maar wel genoeg van die ambtenaren die je mond snoeren vanwege hun eigen werkgelegenheid. Lijkt meer en meer op Rusland,of een bananen republiek.
Het is niet alleen de toeslagen affaire er is genoeg om te janken omdat het niet functioneert en de mensen die heel hard werken de dupe worden in dit klote systeem.hoevelen moeten niet aan de bel gaan trekken. Trek maar. Ze luisteren niet. Je stikt in dit systeem. Zelf die hogere machten hebben hieraan geen herinnering omdat ze elkaar beschermen en dekken,niks deugt. Juridisch niet,sociaal niet,zorg niet,belasting niet, Alleen de groenvoorziening die deugt die drammers van groen links,die deugen ook niet.
Hulde aan Denk! Azarkan! Renske en vooral Pieter,
En het belastingstelsel deugt ook niet. Als je kostwinner bent dan moet je heel veel afdragen. Als ouders allebei werken minder belasting afdragen. Als je bejaard bent en miljoenen op de bank hebt staan krijg je nog meer in het geld laatje.
En als je teveel of te weinig hebt betaald in die toeslagen of weet ik veel aan wat betaal je het tienduizendste terug.fijne dag iedereeen,als je van de berg valt,kan je weer naar boven klimmen,als je van de berg afvalt moet je opnieuw beginnen,deze mensen blijven maar vallen van die grote Kafka berg,en die anderen geen herinnering aan

----------


## Revisor

*Toeslagenaffaire*

* Onderzoek: De fiscus bestempelde mensen automatisch als fraudeur*

 Staatssecretaris Alexandra van Huffelen (Toeslagen) en staatssecretaris Hans Vijlbrief (Belastingdienst).Beeld ANP 

Of het wettelijk mocht, wist de Belastingdienst niet, maar om het eigen werk ‘beheersbaar’ te houden wees de fiscus jarenlang burgers automatisch aan als fraudeur. Staatssecretarissen Vijlbrief en Van Huffelen noemen de conclusies uit nieuw onderzoek ‘zeer ernstig’.

Jan Kleinnijenhuis 6 juli 2021, 19:10

De Belastingdienst heeft jarenlang mensen automatisch bestempeld als fraudeur, zonder inhoudelijke beoordeling, en vervolgens betalingsregelingen en zelfs toegang tot schuldsanering ontzegd. Of dat wettelijk gezien wel mocht is niet onderzocht door de fiscus, zo concludeert de Auditdienst Rijk (ADR).

Het onderzoek van de ADR laat zien dat de Belastingdienst zich tussen 2012 en 2019 nauwelijks iets aantrok van wet- en regelgeving. Om het eigen werk ‘beheersbaar’ te houden, werden voor het gemak zogeheten ‘grensbedragen’ ingesteld. Als burgers meer dan dat bedrag moesten terugbetalen, werden zij automatisch afgewezen als zij een verzoek tot schuldsanering deden.

Om hoeveel mensen het precies gaat, heeft de ADR niet onderzocht. Eerder liet staatssecretaris Vijlbrief (Belastingdienst) wel weten handmatig zo’n 400.000 afwijzingen voor schuldsanering handmatig te doorzoeken, om alsnog na te gaan of de afwijzing wel terecht was. Of het tot die groep beperkt blijft, is onduidelijk. 

*Volautomatisch tot fraudeur bestempeld*

In 2016 ging de Belastingdienst zelfs nog een stap verder, door automatisch alle schulden met betrekking tot de kinderopvangtoeslag van 3000 euro of meer het stempel ‘opzet/grove schuld’ te geven. Dat duurde slechts 12 dagen, maar in die tijd werden aan kleine duizend mensen volautomatisch tot fraudeur bestempeld. Wie opzet of grove schuld wordt verweten, krijgt geen toegang meer tot een persoonlijke betalingsregeling en wordt eveneens afgewezen bij een verzoek tot schuldsanering. Als mensen hun (al dan niet terechte) schuld niet binnen twee jaar konden betalen, kwamen zij in de dwanginvordering terecht.

De ADR concludeert dat het hanteren van de grensbedragen niet uit de wet voortvloeit en dat er niet is nagegaan of het berhaupt wettelijk mocht. Er is nauwelijks informatie beschikbaar op basis waarvan de toenmalige leiding besluiten nam, en of dat is getoetst aan wet- en regelgeving. De reden om met grensbedragen en automatisch afwijzen te werken was vooral ‘vanuit efficiencyoverwegingen’ en om ‘werkpakketten beheersbaar te houden’, aldus de ADR. 
*
‘Meer fouten’*

De ADR onderzocht ook de manier waarop toeslaggerechtigden te maken kregen met verzwaarde controle. De onderzoekers hebben twijfels bij de rechtmatigheid van het model waarmee Toeslagen op risico’s selecteert. Zij konden geen onderbouwing vinden waarom bijvoorbeeld het al dan niet hebben van de Nederlandse nationaliteit tot een verhoogd risico leidde. Hoewel die indicator in 2018 uit het model werd gehaald, heeft Financin altijd volgehouden dat deze voor die tijd noodzakelijk was voor extra controle. Vorig jaar werd het risicoselectiemodel van Toeslagen hals over kop uit de lucht gehaald, nadat _Trouw_ en _RTL Nieuws_ kort daarvoor publiceerden over onwettige zwarte lijsten die de Belastingdienst hanteert.

“De conclusies van de ADR zijn zeer ernstig en bevestigen dat er in het verleden meer fouten gemaakt zijn in de zorgvuldige behandeling van burgers dan tot recent werd aangenomen”, zo schrijven de staatssecretarissen Vijlbrief en Van Huffelen (Toeslagen) aan de Tweede Kamer. Volgens hen zijn er maatregelen genomen waarmee zij willen voorkomen dat er in de toekomst nog ‘automatische afwijzingen die niet inhoudelijk zijn beoordeeld’ voorkomen. “Daar mogen burgers echt niet meer mee te maken krijgen.”

Beide staatssecretarissen hebben nog tal van onderzoeken ingesteld en verbetertrajecten aangekondigd. Pas na de zomer hoort de Tweede Kamer daar meer over. Onlangs zei Vijlbrief nog dat hij overweegt een externe organisatie naast de Belastingdienst te willen oprichten, die zich moet gaan buigen over schadevergoedingen aan mensen die verkeerd behandeld zijn door de fiscus. 


https://www.trouw.nl/politiek/onderz...eur~be5067e1d/

----------


## Mark

> Voor de autochtoontjes die het niet snappen:
> 
> Deze discussie gaat over iets anders dan waarom mensen toeslagen krijgen. Om jullie kennis aan te vullen zal ik in het kort wat zeggen over de belastingen en de toeslagen om jullie te wijzen dat jullie verkeerde aannames hebben.
> 
> Het belastingsysteem is er om de kapitalistische economische orde te regelen en in stand te houden. De overheid gebruikt de belastingwetten om de geldstromen zo te sturen dat de samenleving de gewenste koers volgt.
> 
> De neo-liberale insteek van individualisme zorgt er namelijk voor dat de burgers meer op zichzelf gericht zijn en alleen hun ego en lusten achter na lopen. Daarnaast wil de overheid een flexibele economie hebben waarin burgers gezien worden als werknemers van de 24-uurs economie. Dat maakt het voor gezinnen moeilijk en onaantrekkelijk om daarnaast ook nog eens kinderen te krijgen en op te voeden. Daarvoor wordt het instrument van kinderbijslag ingezet. De werkslavenpoel moet in stand gehouden worden en desnoods aangevuld worden met immigranten.
> 
> Hierdoor profiteren jullie zonder zelf de moeite te hoeven te nemen om kinderen op te voeden. In die zijn zijn burgers die geen kinderen nemen inefficient. Wel de lusten maar niet de lasten.
> ...


klinkt als een beetje verwend gejank: ik wil niet dat vrouwen gaan werken want opvoeding blabla, maar die gezinnen moeten dan met 1 iemand die werkt wel voldoende geld om alles te doen en luxe te leven, en als de overheid dan ook nog geld afpakt van hardwerkende burgers als ik om die paupers gratis geld te geven is het ook weer niet goed want dat is een kapitalistisch complot

misschien moeten mensen gewoon kiezen tussen werken of niet zeuren dat je niks verdient als je niet werkt

----------


## Mark

Om misschien iets genuanceerder te zijn: Uiteraard is het een goed idee dat mensen normaal kunnen leven, en ik ben het in principe eens dat die bergen subsidies naar huur, hypotheek en opvang alleen als effect hebben dat die prijs omhoog gaat en je er nette weinig mee opschiet.

Dus als Nederland het zo belangrijk vindt dat iedereen werkt dan moet je gewoon centrale opvang gratis maken vanuit overheid, te betalen door hyptheekrente aftrek en huursubsidies af te schaffen

Maar als je niet full time wilt werken moet je niet huilen als je niet twee keer per jaar op vakantie kan of geen nieuwe iphone hebt. Als je wilt leven in een gezins samenstelling zoals in de jaren 50 dan moet je ook niet rekenen op luxeniveau 2021

----------


## Rob Gosseling

> jullie


Nee, jullie

----------


## Revisor

> Dat de hoogste rechters bij de Raad van State hierin meegingen is voor mij een indirecte bewijs dat de rechtspraak niet altijd onafhankelijk is. In principe weet ik dit via de praktijk al heel lang omdat bij cruciale wetgeving richting vreemdelingen en minderheden de hoogste rechters via hun rechtspraak een lijn uitzetten die tegemoet komt aan de wensen van de overheid.


*‘Bestuursrechter had eigenwijzer moeten zijn in Toeslagenaffaire’*

Rechtspraak Omdat de Raad van State de wet in Toeslagenzaken streng interpreteerde, deden lagere bestuursrechters dat ook. In een rapport worden zij nu opgeroepen om activistischer te worden.

Stphane Alonso 8 oktober 2021 om 17:58



Er staan geen excuses in. Maar dat er nu een kritisch rapport ligt over de rol van bestuurlijke rechters in de Toeslagenaffaire moet op zichzelf al worden gezien als een spijtbetuiging, zegt Henk Naves, de voorzitter van de Raad van de Rechtspraak. „In dat rapport zelf mag je een excuus lezen.”

In de Toeslagenaffaire werden duizenden burgers ten onrechte tot fraudeur werden bestempeld en uiteindelijk slachtoffer van een keihard terugvorderingsbeleid. Dat gebeurde door de Belastingdienst, maar wel met juridische dekking van de rechterlijke macht. In het vrijdag gepubliceerde rapport concludeert de Raad van Rechtspraak dat bestuursrechters in Toeslagenzaken niet „empathisch” genoeg waren en er onvoldoende oog voor hadden dat burgers mede als gevolg van hun uitspraken diep in de schulden of in de geestelijke problemen terechtkwamen.

„Het rapport zegt eigenlijk: stap als bestuursrechter af en toe it het systeem”, zegt Naves. „Wees wat activistischer, en als je onrecht ziet, doe er wat aan.”
*
Alles-of-niets*

Voor het onderzoek werd gesproken met advocaten, Toeslagenouders en bestuursrechters uit het hele land. Ouders die het niet eens waren met de Belastingdienst werden tussen 2010 en 2019 in de rechtszaal keer op keer in het ongelijk gesteld. Lagere bestuursrechters lieten zich volgens het rapport leiden door de interpretatie van de wet in hoger beroep, dus bij de Raad van State, de hoogste bestuursrechter. En die interpretatie was zeer rigide. Volgens het rapport volgden „verreweg de meeste bestuursrechters de ‘alles-of-niets’-lijn van de Raad van State”.
De Raad van de Rechtspraak is kritisch over de Belastingdienst: die leverde dossiers aan, maar daaruit bleek soms cruciale informatie te ontbreken. „Het hele bestuursrecht gaat ervan uit dat de overheid een betrouwbare procespartij is”, zegt Naves. „Als je aan dat soort dingen gaat twijfelen, is er een probleem.”

In 2019, toen eindelijk de ernst van de zaak begon door te dringen, wijzigde de Raad van State van koers. Daardoor kregen ook gewone bestuursrechters weer ruimte om Toeslagenzaken met oog voor de menselijke maat af te handelen. De Raad van State onderzoekt het eigen handelen ook. Dat rapport wordt in november verwacht.

Op zichzelf hebben de bestuursrechters niets verkeerds gedaan. Ze moeten zich aan de wet houden en kijken daarbij goed naar de uitleg die daaraan wordt gegeven door de hogerberoepsrechter. Ze bewaken ook de kwaliteit van de rechtspraak, en kijken bijvoorbeeld of rechters in uitspraken niet te veel met elkaar uit de pas lopen. Maar volgens rechter Jan Catsburg, die het onderzoek leidde voor de Raad van de Rechtspraak, was er bij Toeslagenzaken minder oog voor de rechtsbescherming van de burgers zelf. Volgens Catsburg moeten rechters voortaan „een ander accent” gaan leggen. „Je moet heel goed alert zijn op zaken waarin burgers in de knel kunnen komen met de overheid of met de bureaucratie van de overheid.”

Sommige rechters, bijvoorbeeld in Rotterdam en Den Haag, gingen wl in tegen de harde interpretatie van de Raad van State. De werkgroep constateert dat „de bestuursrechters die ruimte hebben gezocht, deze ruimte geregeld toch ook hebben gevonden”. Alleen: veel van hen gaven uiteindelijk op na voor de zoveelste keer te zijn teruggefloten. Catsburg: „Tot 2014 en 2015 zag je nog diversiteit in jurisprudentie, daarna veel minder.”
*
Tegendraadse uitspraken*

Achteraf gezien is dat zeer onwenselijk: was het ‘tegendraadse’ uitspraken blijven regenen dan zou dat een sterk signaal zijn geweest dat er iets niet in de haak is. Nu volgden bestuursrechters de harde lijn, omdat ze er bij voorbaat van uitgingen dat hun uitspraken in hoger beroep vernietigd zouden worden. Ze hebben zich te veel laten leiden door „verwachtingen” over de rechtsgang.

Extra complicatie was dat veel burgers in Toeslagenzaken niet door een advocaat waren vertegenwoordigd en ook niet in aanmerking kwamen voor gesubsidieerde rechtsbijstand. „Deze zaken werden als zo eenvoudig beschouwd dat de burger die zelf moest kunnen doen”, aldus het rapport. In het bestuursrecht is het gangbaar dat burgers hun zaak zelf bepleiten, maar de onderzoekers vinden dat in zaken „die bestaanszekerheid betreffen” rechtsbijstand „toegankelijk en betaalbaar” moet worden gemaakt.

Tot slot schrijven de onderzoekers dat van alle uitspraken in kinderopvangtoeslagzaken in de onderzochte periode slechts 1 tot 2 procent is gepubliceerd op www.rechtspraak.nl. En ook dat is zeer problematisch, zegt Naves. „Als je weinig publiceert, krijg je weinig aandacht voor dit soort zaken, ook vanuit de wetenschap. En dan krijg je ook vanuit die hoek geen debat.”


https://www.nrc.nl/nieuws/2021/10/08...faire-a4061220



De hoogste rechters wisten dondersgoed waar ze mee bezig waren. Ik weet vrijwel zeker dat de harde lijn die de Raad van State doorvoerde, in overleg is gebeurt (formeel en informeel) met de overheid. Dat is met veel zaken zo, alleen hebben ze de ballen niet om dit eerlijk te zeggen. Immers de onafhankelijkheid van de rechtspraak komt hiermee in het geding.

Ow ja het waren toch maar allochtoontjes.

----------


## Revisor

> Onderzoek is klaar, heb het rapport niet gelezen, maar alle kranten schreven dat het een vernietigende rapport is en dat de overheid, belastingdiensst, ambtenarebn en de rechtspraak ernstig gefaald hebben. Iedereen vraagt zich af hoe dit heeft kunnen gebeuren?
> 
> Het antwoord is denk ik, *institutioneel racisme*. De slachtoffers waren toch hoofdzakelijk allochtoontjes met een dubbele paspoort. 
> 
> Dat lees ik niet terug in de kranten terwijl het onderzoek juist begonnen is om onderzoek te doen naar etnisch profileren bij de belastingdienst.
> 
> Dit is te danken aan de methode Rutte, die in een soortgelijke zaak al eerder door de rechtbank is veroordeeld. Daarom zijn er geheime afspraken gemaakt om structureel het racisme achter de werkwijze van de belastingdienst geheim te houden.




*Werden ze nou toch geprofileerd?*

Toeslagenaffaire Volgens een nieuw rapport van Amnesty International maakte de Belastingdienst zich schuldig aan etnisch profileren.

Rik Rutten 25 oktober 2021

*Gedupeerden van de Toeslagenaffaire* kijken in de Tweede Kamer naar de documentaire _Alleen tegen de Staat_. Foto Bart Maat/ANP

Debatten, rapporten, een gevallen kabinet en heel veel getuigenissen van slachtoffers zijn er geweest, maar over de Toeslagenaffaire blijven tal van vragen onbeantwoord. Het aantal gedupeerden? Meer dan 47.000 ouders hebben zich gemeld, maar niet al hun aanvragen zijn goedgekeurd – en er kunnen er juist meer bijkomen. Het aantal uit huis geplaatste kinderen? Misschien minder dan 1.115, waarschijnlijk meer. De totale schade? Ga er maar aan staan.

In een nieuw rapport probeert Amnesty International antwoord te geven op nog zo’n prangende onbeantwoorde vraag: maakte de Belastingdienst zich nu wel of niet schuldig aan etnisch profileren? Was het toeval dat zoveel gedupeerden een niet-westerse achtergrond hadden, of zaten de vooroordelen over bevolkingsgroepen ingebakken in de systemen?

Dat laatste, zegt Amnesty onomwonden. Dinsdag presenteert de organisatie het rapport _Xenophobic Machines_ in New York op een bijeenkomst die wordt gehouden naast de Algemene Vergadering van de Verenigde Naties en in het teken staat van algoritmes. Conclusie: de Belastingdienst legde „een verband tussen ras, etniciteit en criminaliteit”, verwerkte dat vooroordeel in de risicomodellen die fraude moesten voorspellen en deed daarmee niets anders dan etnisch profileren. Aldus Amnesty. 

*‘Nest Antillianen’*

Bekend zijn de verhalen van slachtoffers die zeggen dat ze gediscrimineerd werden toen ze naar de Belastingtelefoon belden, en van mailwisselingen tussen ambtenaren over een frauderend gastouderbureau, die spottend spraken over „een nest Antillianen”.

Bekend is ook dat de afdeling Toeslagen de tweede nationaliteit van aanvragers jarenlang bijhield en dat inwoners met een niet-Nederlands paspoort automatisch golden als een verhoogd risico op fraude.

De Belastingdienst heeft altijd volgehouden dat de misstanden nooit voortkwamen uit etnische profilering. Om in aanmerking te komen voor toeslagen moet iemand nu eenmaal Nederlander zijn of een geldige verblijfsvergunning hebben: vandr dat iemand zonder Nederlands paspoort een streepje in de systemen kreeg, als een van tientallen risico-indicatoren.

Een tweede nationaliteit stond weliswaar in de registers, maar werd nergens toegepast voor fraudeopsporing. De eerste nationaliteit dan weer wel, maar die werd alleen bekeken om te zien of het aantal aanvragen uit een bevolkingsgroep plotseling snel toenam. Niet vanwege hun afkomst, maar omdat de meeste fraudezaken uit groepen kwamen die veel gemeen hadden: dezelfde woonplaats, bijvoorbeeld, of dezelfde nationaliteit.

De Toeslagenaffaire is al meermaals grondig onderzocht, maar de conclusie die Amnesty trekt is nieuw. Een Tweede Kamercommissie, onder leiding van Chris van Dam (CDA), oordeelde vorig jaar spijkerhard over het overheidsbeleid in het rapport _Ongekend onrecht_. Maar de vraag of er etnisch geprofileerd was, zat niet in de onderzoeksopdracht. De Autoriteit Persoonsgegevens (AP) noemde het risicomodel „discriminerend” in zijn uitwerking en daarmee „uiterst onbehoorlijk”, maar sprak evenmin van etnisch profileren. Amnesty doet dat wel, nota bene op basis van informatie uit die twee rapporten.

Hoe kan dat? „Omdat de AP heel beperkt kijkt naar etniciteit en wij niet”, zegt Merel Koning, die het onderzoek leidde bij Amnesty. „Etniciteit wordt in Nederland vaak gebruikt om aan uiterlijk te refereren, maar in internationaal mensenrecht gaat het ook om culturele gebruiken en andere overeenkomsten binnen een groep. Dat is hier gebruikt om risico’s te bepalen.”

Zo vroegen in 2014 fraudejagers van de Belastingdienst informatie op over alle Ghanese aanvragers van kinderopvangtoeslag in het voorbije jaar, meer dan zesduizend in totaal, nadat n Ghanese instelling uit Amsterdam-Zuidoost op grote schaal had gesjoemeld bij de inkomstenbelasting. „Door alle Ghanezen te controleren omdat er een aantal Ghanezen in verband worden gebracht met fraude, laat je zien dat je denkt dat nationaliteit te maken heeft met criminaliteit”, zegt Koning. „Waarom zou je anders dezelfde groep massaal doorzoeken in een ander onderzoek?”

De Autoriteit Persoonsgegevens onderzocht hetzelfde onderzoek naar Ghanese aanvragers, n van de twee bekende voorvallen waarbij de Belastingdienst bewust een specifieke nationaliteit doorlichtte op verdenking van fraude. Die zoekactie was volgens de AP „verdacht”, maar dat maakte het onderliggende risicomodel zlf nog niet tot de schuldige: dat leverde wel informatie aan, maar veroordeelde niemand.

Het rapport van Amnesty ziet dat anders. Koning: „Wij kijken niet alleen maar naar de verschillende gegevensstromen, zoals de AP dat doet. We kijken ook naar dit soort handmatige zoekacties naar Ghanezen, naar het invoegen van niet-Nederlanderschap in het algoritme en naar de reacties van de Belastingdienst daarop.”
Hoe de beoordelingen van de medewerkers van de Belastingdienst vervolgens weer in het risicomodel worden verwerkt, is nauwelijks te zien.

Maar daarin zit volgens Koning ook net het lastige van een zelflerend algoritme waarvan de werking voor niemand zichtbaar is, ook niet voor de fraudeopsporende ambtenaar die ermee werkt. „Een ambtenaar kon al niet zien waarm iemand als een verhoogd risico werd gelabeld. Maar diezelfde ambtenaar wist wel dat de fraudeopsporing zichzelf moest terugverdienen.”
*
Meer onderzoek*

Over etnisch profileren is het laatste woord na het Amnesty-rapport nog niet gezegd. Zo wordt nog een onderzoek van het College voor de Rechten van de Mens verwacht. Het demissionaire kabinet heeft al aangekondigd dat het de conclusies van dat onderzoek zal overnemen. Vooralsnog verwijst het naar de Autoriteit Persoonsgegevens. Die had gn etnisch profileren vastgesteld, herhaalde demissionair premier Mark Rutte (VVD) begin dit jaar in het debat na zijn aftreden.

Al voegde hij daar ook aan toe, nadat PVV-leider Geert Wilders hem voorhield dat profileren op nationaliteit voor fraude juist een uitstekend idee was: „Ja, als de heer Wilders mijn priv-opvatting vraagt, ben ik het eigenlijk wel met hem eens, geloof ik.”


https://www.nrc.nl/nieuws/2021/10/25...leerd-a4063066

----------


## Revisor

*De hoogste bestuursrechter faalde, niet de Tweede Kamer*

Rechtsstaat Kwam de Toeslagenaffaire voort uit te strenge wetgeving? Nee, schrijven Jacob van de Beeten en Rob van de Beeten, de ‘alles-of-niets’-interpretatie van de Raad van State deugde niet.
 
*Emoties tijdens een mars van moeders* die slachtoffer zijn geworden van de Toeslagenaffaire in Rotterdam. Foto Camiel Mudde

Tweede Kamerleden opgelet! De Veneti Commissie van de Raad van Europa maakt over de Toeslagenaffaire verschillende onterechte verwijten aan uw adres. Deze Europese onderzoeksinstantie concludeerde namelijk in haar rapport van vorige maand – zoals Folkert Jensma het in _NRC_ formuleerde – dat het „vooral de Kamer [was] die zelf een gebrekkige wet liet passeren”. Een onterecht verwijt. Niet de wet was het probleem, maar de interpretatie van de wet door de Belastingdienst/Toeslagen en de Afdeling bestuursrechtspraak van de Raad van State, de hoogste bestuursrechter. 

In de Toeslagenaffaire kwamen grote groepen ouders in de financile problemen, doordat ze ontvangen kinderopvangtoeslag volledig moesten terugbetalen. In verschillende analyses is de nadruk gelegd op het politieke klimaat waarin de regering en de Tweede Kamer veel aandacht hadden voor strenge fraudeaanpak. De wet was streng, zegt men dan. Deze analyse negeert echter de juridische missers van de hoogste bestuursrechter.

De Veneti Commissie heeft hier ook geen oog voor. Zij negeert het feit dat de hoogste bestuursrechter jarenlang de ‘alles-of-niets’-benadering van de Belastingdienst, die voortvloeide uit de Wet kinderopvang, goedgekeurde. Deze benadering leidde ertoe dat de Belastingdienst bij kleine administratieve fouten de definitieve aanvraag kinderopvangtoeslag op nihil stelde. Met andere woorden: dat ouders het gehele voorschot van vaak tienduizenden euro’s moesten terugbetalen. Als mensen bezwaar maakten, kwamen ze bij de bestuursrechter terecht en die stelde eigenlijk altijd de Belastingdienst in het gelijk.
*
Juridisch geblunder*

Pas eind 2019, toen de Toeslagenaffaire steeds meer media-aandacht kreeg, erkende de hoogste bestuursrechter dat de Belastingdienst dit op basis van de Wet kinderopvang niet zo had mogen doen. Dit is juridisch geblunder op het hoogste niveau, maar in het rapport van de Veneti Commissie staat er niets over.

De Veneti Commissie stelt namelijk dat deze ‘alles-of-niets’-benadering voortvloeit uit artikel 26 van de Algemene wet inkomensafhankelijke regelingen (Awir), een soort paraplu-regeling waar bijvoorbeeld ook de huurtoeslag onder valt. Tot eind 2019 interpreteerde de hoogste bestuursrechter deze bepaling als een dwingendrechtelijke plicht van de Belastingdienst om, als eenmaal was vastgesteld dat een burger toeslag had ontvangen waar geen recht op bestond, de toeslag in zijn geheel terug te vorderen. Oftewel een 100 procent-terugvorderingsplicht. Toen de onrechtvaardige gevolgen al een tijd zichtbaar waren, ging de Raad van State om.

Verschillende experts in het bestuursrecht hebben overtuigende argumenten aangedragen waarom de hoogste bestuursrechter ook hier geblunderd heeft. Deze wetsbepaling zegt namelijk alleen iets over het bedrag dat de burger aan de staat verschuldigd is; niet over de bevoegdheid van de Belastingdienst om het hele bedrag terug te vorderen. Met andere woorden: op basis van de wettekst was er geen enkele reden om aan te nemen dat de Belastingdienst altijd alles moest terugvorderen. De Belastingdienst had zich dus coulant tegen ouders kunnen opstellen en de Afdeling bestuursrechtspraak had dat kunnen beslissen.

Er is een ‘mythe van de hardheidsclausule’ ontstaan
Ook aan dit cruciale punt gaat de Veneti Commissie volledig voorbij door te stellen dat de wet streng was. Waarom houdt de Commissie vast aan het beeld van ‘de strenge wet’? Hier speelt wat wij de ‘mythe van de hardheidsclausule’ noemen, door vele juristen, politici en journalisten omarmd, een cruciale rol: het parlement maakte bewust een strenge wet en nam om die reden in de Awir geen hardheidsclausule op (een bepaling die toepassing van de wet kan matigen).

Zo stelde bijvoorbeeld oud-staatsraad Martine Mondt in januari in _NRC_: „De Awir is een harde wet en het is ook steeds de bedoeling geweest dat die wet streng werd uitgevoerd.” Zij suggereert dat een hardheidsclausule uitkomst had geboden. De Veneti Commissie schrijft letterlijk: „het Parlement nam bewust strenge wetgeving zonder hardheidsclausule aan”. 
*
Streng nooit de intentie*

Wie de parlementaire stukken van het wetsvoorstel Awir leest, ziet echter dat er helemaal geen intentie was een strenge wet te maken. Niet bij de regering, niet bij de Tweede Kamer en niet bij de Eerste Kamer. In 2005, toen de Awir werd behandeld, werd maar zeer weinig over terugvordering van toeslagen gesproken, laat staan over strenge terugvordering vanwege fraudebestrijding.

Tijdens het parlementaire debat over de wet werd wel over een hardheidsclausule gesproken, maar uitsluitend in het kader van de _toekenning_ van toeslagen. Verschillende Kamerleden wilden niet dat burgers die enige vorm van smartengeld krijgen uitgekeerd (bijvoorbeeld asbestslachtoffers of voormalige mijnwerkers) hun recht op toeslagen zouden verliezen. De staatssecretaris wees erop dat bestaande wetgeving in dergelijke situaties voorzag. Er was simpelweg geen noodzaak voor een hardheidsclausule.

De wet was dus niet streng, maar is door de Belastingdienst streng toegepast en deze uitvoering is door de hoogste bestuursrechter jarenlang ten onrechte goedgekeurd. Toch doet de Veneti Commissie zes aanbevelingen aan het parlement en geen enkele aan de hoogste bestuursrechter. Dat is onbegrijpelijk gezien de juridische missers die zijn gemaakt. Het is afwachten hoe de Afdeling bestuursrechtspraak van de Raad van State oordeelt; vrijdag verschijnt een ‘zelfevaluatie’.

De Tweede Kamer heeft daarna nog een troef in handen: de parlementaire enqute over de Toeslagenaffaire. Hoe kan het dat de hoogste bestuursrechters de zeer strenge en onwettige terugvorderingspraktijken van de Belastingdienst zo lang hebben geaccordeerd? Is hier intern debat over gevoerd? Was daarbij ruimte voor afwijkende meningen? Die belangwekkende vragen wachten nog altijd op een antwoord. 



https://www.nrc.nl/nieuws/2021/11/17...kamer-a4065868



Op die vragen heb ik wel een antwoord, zie vorige reaktie. Ik vermoed dat de auteurs van dit artikel dat ook wel weten.

----------


## Olive Yao



----------


## knuppeltje

> *De hoogste bestuursrechter faalde, niet de Tweede Kamer*
> [SIZE=4]


Hoezo faalde de Kamer niet? Dat deed ze als wetgevende macht wel degelijk. Er is namelijk een grote rechtsongelijkheid in bewijslast. Normaliter zal degene die aanklaagt voor het nodige bewijs daarvoor moeten zorgen.

Maar dat geldt niet voor belastingzaken. Dan geldt de bewijslast omgekeerd - en moet de aangeklaagde maar bewijzen dat hij niet fout heeft gehandeld. Voor de meeste mensen is dat een totaal ongelijk strijd.

Terwijl gewone burgers die strafbare feiten hebben gepleegd, waaronder ook fraude die niets met belastingen heeft te maken, voor de strafrechter moeten verschijnen - worden megafraudeurs, zoals financile instellingen, schimmige dealtjes afgesloten, en blijven de capo's van die instellingen buiten schot, terwijl die capo's wel leiding hebben gegeven aan die megafraude.

En dus kunnen belastingambtenaren ongehinderd voor aanklager en rechter spelen. Zij hebben daarin alle volmacht. En als er dan toch nog een rechtszaak van komt - dan is dat omdat mensen zelf naar de rechter stappen. Wat ambtenaren dan allemaal uitvreten - zoals de rechter voorliegen en dossiers door de shredder halen, bijvoorbeeld - is nu ook wel duidelijk.

En als er dan toch een rechtszaak van komt - omdat slachtoffers die zelf aanspannen - dan wordt die ook nog verwezen naar de 'Bestuursrechter', die daar helemaal niet voor bedoeld is, in plaats van de gewone strafrechter. Immers - fraude is een strafbare overtreding - en geen overtreding van een of andere bestuurder - en moet dus meteen naar de gewone strafrechter - zolang er geen onafhankelijke rechtskamer is voor belastinggeschillen.

Hoezo faalde de Kamer niet als zij nog nooit wat aan de omgekeerde bewijslast heeft gedaan - de belastingambtenaren volkomen vrij heeft gelaten in het zelf laten beslissen wie zij wel of niet op hun eigen manier persoonlijk willen aanpakken - in plaats van de zaak voor de strafrechter te brengen? 

Gelijke monniken - gelijke kappen, is blijkbaar bij de belastingdienst onbekend. Misschien bij de Kamer ook wel.

----------


## Revisor

*Belastingdienst ging vooral achter lage inkomens aan* 

Om toeslagen te controleren op fouten en fraude gebruikte de Belastingdienst een zelflerend algoritme. Dat selecteerde vooral lage inkomens voor controle. 

Jan Kleinnijenhuis22 november 2021 

De Belastingdienst heeft jarenlang specifiek burgers met een laag inkomen geselecteerd voor extra controle op fraude met de kinderopvangtoeslag. Hogere inkomens werden juist bewust ontzien. Dat erkent de Belastingdienst in antwoorden op vragen van _Trouw_ en _RTL Nieuws_ over het zogeheten risicoclassificatiemodel van Toeslagen. 

Het risicoclassificatiemodel werd vanaf april 2013 gebruikt om te bepalen welke aanvragen voor toeslagen extra controle zouden krijgen. In juli vorig jaar werd het uit de lucht gehaald, na een kritisch rapport van consultancybureau KPMG. Het gaat om een zelflerend algoritme, dat zelfstandig bepaalt welke indicatoren erop zouden kunnen wijzen dat bepaalde aanvragen voor toeslagen een verhoogde kans op fouten of fraude kennen. Alle aanvragen krijgen aan de hand van die indicatoren een zogeheten risicoscore toebedeeld. De aanvragen met de hoogste risicoscore worden vervolgens extra gecontroleerd. 
*
Elf keer zoveel*

De Belastingdienst erkent dat in ieder geval sinds maart 2016' het inkomen van mensen met variabele grenswaarden werd gebruikt. In de praktijk betekent dit dat lage inkomens een hogere risicoscore kregen, hogere inkomens kregen juist een lagere risicoscore. Volgens de Belastingdienst bleek er een statistisch verband tussen de hoogte van het inkomen en de kans op een (on)juiste aanvraag. 

De fiscus stelt dat het inkomen maar een klein gewicht had in de risicoselectie voor de kinderopvangtoeslag, omdat de hoogte van de toeslag vooral afhangt van het aantal kinderen dat naar de opvang gaat. Welke indicatoren precies gebruikt werden om de risicoscore te bepalen, en met welk gewicht, wil de Belastingdienst niet zeggen omdat het toezicht vertrouwelijk zou zijn.

In de praktijk bleek het model toch vooral lagere inkomens de hoogste risicoscore te geven, zo blijkt uit documenten die eerder zijn vrijgegeven. Van de duizend hoogste risicoscores had 82,3 procent een huishoudinkomen van minder dan 20.000 euro per jaar. Dat is ruim 11 keer zoveel als het gemiddelde: van alle aanvragen had slechts 7,3 procent een huishoudinkomen van minder dan 20.000 euro. 
*
Alarmbellen*

Experts op het gebied van verantwoorde toepassing van zelflerende algoritmes reageren ontzet op die uitkomst. Hoe het model precies werkt, is op basis van openbare informatie niet na te gaan. Maar als de uitkomst zo inzoomt op een specifieke groep, in dit geval lage inkomens, dan moeten er alarmbellen afgaan bij de ambtenaren die met die modellen werken, reageert Cynthia Liem, universitair hoofddocent op het gebied van Kunstmatige Intelligentie aan de Technische Universiteit Delft. 

Volgens Liem wijst de enorme oververtegenwoordiging van lage inkomens op zogeheten selectiebias in het model. Kort gezegd: als het model vermoedt dat bij lagere inkomens meer kans is op fraude, worden vooral die aanvragen gecontroleerd. Dat leidt ertoe dat vooral aanvragen van lage inkomens worden gecorrigeerd. Omdat het model weer getraind wordt met die uitkomsten, wordt er steeds verder ingezoomd op lage inkomens. 
*
Selectiebias*

Iedereen die iets weet van risicoselectie weet dat je alert moet zijn op selectiebias, zegt Liem. Bijvoorbeeld door ook aselect aanvragen te controleren. Maar dat gebeurde niet bij Toeslagen, zo blijkt uit een zelfonderzoek van het model uit maart van dit jaar dat de Belastingdienst ter inzage gaf aan Trouw en RTL Nieuws. Wij onderzoeken alleen de hoge scores en er is geen toezichtproces dat ook andere kenmerken onderzoekt, schrijft de dienst over het risico dat er sprake is van selectiebias.

Eerder bleek al uit onderzoek van Trouw en RTL Nieuws dat de Belastingdienst ook een indicator gebruikte om te selecteren op het al dan niet hebben van de Nederlandse nationaliteit. Naar aanleiding van kritische rapporten over het gebruik daarvan door de Autoriteit Persoonsgegevens en Amnesty International, heeft Tweede Kamerlid Renske Leijten (SP) eind oktober al verzocht om het model openbaar te maken. Staatssecretaris Alexandra van Huffelen (Toeslagen) wil dat pas doen als een zorgvuldige inhoudelijke reactie is voorbereid. Die zou eind volgende week naar de Tweede Kamer gaan, zo liet zij weten.


https://www.trouw.nl/binnenland/bela...-aan~be2da94d/

----------


## knuppeltje

> *Belastingdienst ging vooral achter lage inkomens aan*


En heb je ook nog wat te melden over mijn opmerking dat de Kamer mijns inziens wel degelijk heeft gefaald in dit dossier - en waarom?
Of laat je het weer bij andermans menig plaatsen zonder daarover en eigen standpunt in te nemen?.

----------


## Revisor

> En heb je ook nog wat te melden over mijn opmerking dat de Kamer mijns inziens wel degelijk heeft gefaald in dit dossier - en waarom?
> Of laat je het weer bij andermans menig plaatsen zonder daarover en eigen standpunt in te nemen?.


Mijn mening is bekend:

Parlement is primair verantwoordelijk. Uit het blote hoofd, de harde lijn in de wetgeving is al ingezet rond 2007 door het parlement, ruim 4 jaar voor de Bulgarenfraude.

De bestuursrechtelijke rechters hebben de lijn van het parlement gewoon overgenomen. 

Als je mijn reacties gelezen had dan zie je dat ik vragen stel over het klakkeloos aannemen/overnemen van de harde lijn van de wetgeving door de rechters c.q. De Raad van State (hoogste bestuurrechtertelijke instantie) is niet onafhankelijk. Aan de ene kant zijn adviseren ze de overheid maar aan de andere kant hebben zij het laatste woord over de wetgeving waarover ze adviseren.

Er zijn zat lagere bestuursrechters die hun twijfels hadden over de gevolgde lijn. Je ziet dat ze vaak als makke schaapjes de lijn van de Raad van State volgen omdat ze bang zijn natuurlijk voor hun carriere.

Dit zie je niet alleen in de toeslagenmisdaad maar ook bij de participatiewet en vreeemdelingenrecht.

----------


## knuppeltje

> Mijn mening is bekend:
> 
> Parlement is primair verantwoordelijk. Uit het blote hoofd, de harde lijn in de wetgeving is al ingezet rond 2007 door het parlement, ruim 4 jaar voor de Bulgarenfraude.
> 
> De bestuursrechtelijke rechters hebben de lijn van het parlement gewoon overgenomen. 
> 
> De Raad van State (hoogste bestuurrechtertelijke instantie) is niet onafhankelijk. Aan de ene kant zijn adviseren ze de overheid maar aan de andere kant hebben zij het laatste woord over de wetgeving waarover ze adviseren.
> 
> Er zijn zat lagere bestuursrechters die hun twijfels hadden over de gevolgde lijn. 
> Dit zie je niet alleen in de toeslagenmisdaad maar ook bij de participatiewet en vreeemdelingenrecht.



Je plaatste een krantenartikel met de vette - en volgens mij foute - kop over wie er wel en wie er niet faalde, zonder daar enig commentaar bij te leveren. Jij gaf dus daarover op geen enkele manier jouw mening. 

Maar in dat door jou zonder enig commentaar geplaatste stuk, staat duidelijk dat de Kamer niet faalde, en daar klopt volgens mij niets van.

Maar zoals ik al aangaf, is het bestuursrecht er niet om over de strafbare feiten van gewone burgers te te oordelen, maar over bestuurlijke aangelegenheden. Burgers die de wet overtreden - bijvoorbeeld door fraude te plegen - begaan een strafbaar feit en dienen dus voor een onafhankelijke strafrechter te verschijnen. 
Dat de Kamer dat heeft laten gebeuren is dan ook heel laakbaar.

De raad van State is een adviescollege dat alleen maar advies over nieuwe wetsvoorstellen kan uitbrengen, meer niet. Alleen een Grondwettelijk Hof zou kunnen beslissen of de wetgeving voldoet aan de grondwet, maar ook wij hebben geen Grondwettelijk Hof.

Ja, en met die twijfels zijn de slachtoffer niet veel opgeschoten. Die rechters hebben gewoon verzuimd om hun wek goed te doen. Hun mea culpa komt dat ook veel te laat.

----------


## Revisor

[QUOTE=knuppeltje;5705036]Je plaatste een krantenartikel met de vette - en volgens mij foute - kop over wie er wel en wie er niet faalde, zonder daar enig commentaar bij te leveren. Jij gaf dus daarover op geen enkele manier jouw mening. 




> Maar in dat door jou zonder enig commentaar geplaatste stuk, staat duidelijk dat de Kamer niet faalde, en daar klopt volgens mij niets van.


Ik plaats heel veel nieuwsartikelen die ik niet van commentaar voorzie. Dat is ook niet nodig. Ik plaats artikelen om mensen te informeren. Dat kunnen ook artikelen zijn waar ik het niet mee eens ben.




> Maar zoals ik al aangaf, is het bestuursrecht er niet om over de strafbare feiten van gewone burgers te te oordelen, maar over bestuurlijke aangelegenheden. Burgers die de wet overtreden - bijvoorbeeld door fraude te plegen - begaan een strafbaar feit en dienen dus voor een onafhankelijke strafrechter te verschijnen. 
> Dat de Kamer dat heeft laten gebeuren is dan ook heel laakbaar.


In het bestuursrecht is er de mogelijkheid om een bestuurlijke boete op te leggen (artikel 5:40 tot 5:54 Awb of artikel 58 participatiewet etc...). Daar maakt de belastingdienst gebruik van. 




> De raad van State is een adviescollege dat alleen maar advies over nieuwe wetsvoorstellen kan uitbrengen, meer niet. Alleen een Grondwettelijk Hof zou kunnen beslissen of de wetgeving voldoet aan de grondwet, maar ook wij hebben geen Grondwettelijk Hof.


Ze geven niet zomaar advies, het is de belangrijkste adviesorgaan over wetgeving! Anyhow het Nederlands systeem schendt de trias-politica. En inderdaad komt daar dan nog bij dat rechters wetgeving niet aan de grondwet mogen toetsen.




> Ja, en met die twijfels zijn de slachtoffer niet veel opgeschoten. Die rechters hebben gewoon verzuimd om hun wek goed te doen. Hun mea culpa komt dat ook veel te laat.


De lagere rechters kan ik nog wat coulance voor opbrengen. De echte kwaaddoeners zijn de hoogste bestuursrechters van de Raad van State. Met hun jurisprudentie die voor de overheid en belastingdienst gunstig is, houden ze de uitspraken van de lagere rechters tegen. Daarmee zijn veel lagere bestuursrechters ontmoedigd geraakt. Dat zie je ook terug in het vreemdelingenrecht.

----------


## knuppeltje

> Ik plaats heel veel nieuwsartikelen die ik niet van commentaar voorzie. Dat is ook niet nodig. Ik plaats artikelen om mensen te informeren. 
> 
> Dat kunnen ook artikelen zijn waar ik het niet mee eens ben.
> 
> In het bestuursrecht is er de mogelijkheid om een bestuurlijke boete op te leggen (artikel 5:40 tot 5:54 Awb of artikel 58 participatiewet etc...). Daar maakt de belastingdienst gebruik van. 
> 
> Ze geven niet zomaar advies, het is de belangrijkste adviesorgaan over wetgeving! 
> 
> Anyhow het Nederlands systeem schendt de trias-politica. En inderdaad komt daar dan nog bij dat rechters wetgeving niet aan de grondwet mogen toetsen.
> ...



Tja, dat zien we hier dagelijks van je, je doet niet anders. Maar al die artikelen kunnen we allemaal zelf wel in de kranten lezen. Als je die hier toch wil plaatsen, dan is het alleen maar interessanter als je daarover ook je eigen menig geeft. Tenslotte is dit wel een discussie forum, ja! 

Zal wel, maar of jij het er wel of niet met die stukken eens bent, valt zo niet duidelijk. Kortom - je maakt zo van jezelf een robot die alleen maar stompzinnig alsmaar dezelfde handeling doet.

Het bestuursrecht is er om bestuurlijke zaken te behandelen. Daarom heet het dan ook bestuursrecht In deze processen stonden niet bestuurders terecht, maar de individuele burgers die door ambtenaren waren beschuldigd van fraude, wat indien bewezen een strafbaar feit is. Daarom hadden die mensen nooit voor een bestuursrechten mogen komen, maar voor de strafrechter. Het is dan ook een gotspe dat die rechters zich daarvoor hebben laten gebruiken.

Heb ik dan gezegd dat geen belangrijk adviesorgaan is? Maar hun advies is niet bindend.

Toch zeker als ambtenaren zomaar de kans krijgen om voor aanklager en rechter te spelen - vervolgens als slachtoffers een proces willen aanspannen, die belastingambtenaren de zaak kunnen doorschuiven naar de bestuursrechter, in plaats naar de strafrechter - en dan ook nog die rechter doelbewust verkeerde gegevens verstrekken en hele dossiers door de shredder te halen.

Waarom? Ook die gasten hebben er jaren voor gestudeerd.

----------


## Revisor

*

Reconstructie Selectiefouten*

* Hoe de Belastingdienst lage inkomens profileerde in de jacht op fraude*

Om fraude beter te kunnen opsporen begon de Belastingdienst in 2013 met een zelflerend algoritme bij de controle op toeslagen. Dat keek vooral naar de allerlaagste inkomens. 

Jan Kleinnijenhuis 22 november 2021 

Wat als de Belastingdienst aan de hand van de kleur en het merk auto dat je rijdt zou bepalen of je extra gecontroleerd wordt op fraude bij je aangifte inkomstenbelasting of het aanvragen van toeslagen? Of dat de maand waarin je geboren bent aanleiding is voor een extra check?

De eerlijkheid gebiedt te zeggen dat niemand een idee heeft of dit gebeurt of niet. Maar bovenstaande voorbeelden zijn niet voor niets gekozen. Het zijn precies de voorbeelden die voormalig algemeen directeur Belastingdienst Hans Blokpoel kiest, als hij in 2015 in een interview de onbegrensde mogelijkheden van big data – het zoeken naar patronen in alle gegevens die de fiscus over mensen bezit – schetst.

“Dan zou het dus zo kunnen zijn en dit is een puur hypothetisch voorbeeld – dat als jij in een grijze Golf rijdt, de kans groot is dat je een aangifte doet waar iets mis mee is”, zegt Blokpoel in het interview met _De Correspondent_. “Of dat mensen die in februari zijn geboren meer fouten maken. De volgende vraag is dan: Wat gaan we met die informatie doen?”

Die laatste vraag beantwoorden is nog niet zo makkelijk. Want wat heeft de Belastingdienst gedaan met alle patronen die het wist te vissen uit gegevens die het bezit? Op welke gronden werden mensen geselecteerd voor extra controle op fouten of fraude?

Als Hans Blokpoel zijn interview geeft in 2015, is de afdeling Toeslagen al een paar jaar bezig met de inzet van profilering op basis van big data. In 2012 werd de basis gelegd voor wat later het risicoclassificatiemodel ging heten. Dat model is feitelijk een zelflerend algoritme, dat zelfstandig bepaalt welke indicatoren erop zouden kunnen wijzen dat bepaalde aanvragen voor toeslagen een verhoogde kans op fouten of fraude kennen.

Die indicatoren komen niet uit de lucht vallen. In zogeheten ‘expertsessies’ werden ambtenaren van de afdeling Toeslagen gevraagd van welke gegevens zij verwachtten dat het de kans op fouten of fraude zou kunnen voorspellen. Gezamenlijk kwamen de ambtenaren tot een lijst van zo’n 100 indicatoren die een voorspellende waarde zouden knnen hebben. Waarom zij dat dachten, is niet bekend, want er is niets over vastgelegd. “In het algemeen kan worden gezegd dat er in ieder geval een statistisch verband werd verwacht tussen de indicator en de kans op een incorrecte toeslagaanvraag”, schrijft de Auditdienst Rijk (ADR) later in een onderzoek. 
*
De analogie van Blokpoel*

Om na te gaan of de indicatoren ook daadwerkelijk een voorspellende waarde hadden, werden zij gebruikt om een zelflerend model te trainen. Toeslagen selecteerde zo’n 30.000 aanvragen, waarvan het zelf aangaf of deze ‘goed’ of ‘fout’ zijn. Door die 30.000 dossiers te toetsen aan de grofweg 100 indicatoren, bepaalt de computer vervolgens welke indicatoren vaker voorkomen in de ‘foute’ aanvragen. Zo kan een statistisch verband aangetoond worden tussen een indicator en een ‘foute’ aanvraag voor toeslagen. In de analogie van voormalig Belastingdienst-directeur Blokpoel: wie in een grijze Golf rijdt, of in februari geboren is, komt vaker voor in de set ‘foute’ aanvragen. 

“Bij de bouw van zo’n model kan in potentie heel veel misgaan”, zegt Cynthia Liem, universitair hoofddocent Kunstmatige Intelligentie aan de Technische Universiteit Delft. Zij keek op verzoek van_ Trouw_ en _RTL Nieuws_ mee naar de werking van het risicoclassificatiemodel van Toeslagen.

Van groot belang is hoe Toeslagen de 30.000 voorbeelddossiers heeft gekozen. “Dat is de basis van het model. Je vertelt het algoritme: dit dossier is goed. En dit dossier is fout. Het algoritme kijkt slechts welke indicatoren passen bij goede of foute dossiers, maar wat goed of fout is, is door mensen bepaald.”

Toeslagen is zelf niet overtuigd van de kwaliteit van die voorbeelddossiers, zo schrijft het in een onderzoek uit maart van dit jaar dat Trouw en RTL Nieuws ter inzage kregen. De dossiers die als ‘goed’ bestempeld zijn, betreffen vooral aanvragen van dossiers die voor langere tijd niet zijn aangepast. Maar dat betekent niet automatisch dat er geen sprake is van fouten of fraude: wellicht werden die dossiers domweg niet gecontroleerd. 
*
270.000 mensen stonden als ‘potentieel fraudeur’ vermeld*

Dan de als ‘fout’ bestempelde dossiers. Vorig jaar lieten staatssecretarissen Hans Vijlbrief (Belastingdienst) en Alexandra van Huffelen (Toeslagen) aan de Tweede Kamer weten dat die (deels) gehaald zijn uit de zogeheten ‘zwarte lijst’ van de Belastingdienst, de Fraude Signalering Voorziening (FSV). Daarop stonden zo’n 270.000 mensen als ‘potentieel fraudeur’ vermeld, zonder bewijs en zonder dat zij dit wisten of zich daartegen konden verweren.

Het bestaan van FSV werd begin vorig jaar door Trouw en RTL Nieuws onthuld, en direct daarop door de Belastingdienst uit de lucht gehaald. De Autoriteit Persoonsgegevens (AP) oordeelde enkele weken geleden dat FSV jarenlang onrechtmatig is gebruikt. “Ruim een kwart miljoen mensen stond – vaak onterecht – veel te lang op deze fraudelijst znder dat zij dit wisten.” zei AP-voorzitter Aleid Wolfsen. 

 Beeld Fadi Nadrous

Nu bekend is dat vermelding op de zwarte lijst in veel gevallen onterecht, of twijfelachtig is, roept dat met terugwerkende kracht vragen op over de training van het risicoclassificatiemodel. Liem: “Nu gebleken is dat mensen om het minste of geringste en zelfs onterecht in FSV zijn geplaatst, moet je je afvragen wat de waarde van dat model is geweest. Door die dossiers als basis te kiezen, neemt je model alle foute overwegingen om iemand op die lijst te plaatsen over.” 
*
Het aantal opvanguren was ook een indicator*

Maar FSV speelt nog een andere rol. De zwarte lijst werd niet alleen gebruikt bij de training van het model, zo blijkt uit verschillende interne documenten van de Belastingdienst. Iemand die vermeldt staat in FSV ‘scoort hoger bij de risicoanalyse van Toeslagen’, schrijft de fiscus eind 2018. En in een onderzoek naar FSV van november 2019 staat dat ‘ook voor Toeslagen geldt dat een vermelding in FSV bij inschatting van het risico voedend werkt’. FSV was dus niet alleen een blauwdruk voor de bouw van het model, het werd ook gebruikt als indicator. Bij vermelding in FSV viel de risicoscore hoger uit.

----------


## Revisor

*
______

Wat is een algoritme?*

Een algoritme is niets meer dan een serie instructies die door een computer kan worden uitgevoerd. In veel huidige discussies rond algoritmes in besluitvorming wordt vaak gedoeld op zogenoemde ‘zelflerende’ algoritmes. Het gaat dan om algoritmes die op grond van veel datavoorbeelden en bijbehorende uitkomsten de belangrijkste patronen leren die tot die uitkomsten hebben geleid.

Wat vaak vergeten wordt is dat de datavoorbeelden en uitkomsten door mensen worden aangeleverd, en algoritmes alleen op grond van gegeven data kunnen optimaliseren. Een daadwerkelijk ‘menselijk intelligent’ breder begrip van de wereld hebben zij niet.

Discussies over maatschappelijk onwenselijke uitkomsten van algoritmes beperken zich vaak tot de techniek. Terwijl de rol van mensen in het aanleveren van data (met mogelijke vooroordelen) en het bepalen wat ‘goede’ en ‘foute’ uitkomsten zijn, veel belangrijker is bij de uiteindelijke besluitvorming.

Er zijn meer indicatoren bekend van het risicoclassificatiemodel. De bekendste is de indicator Nederlander/niet-Nederlander, waarmee geselecteerd wordt op het al dan niet hebben van de Nederlandse nationaliteit. Daarvan oordeelde de AP vorig jaar al dat deze discriminerend werkt. Daarnaast is uit inmiddels openbare documenten te achterhalen dat bijvoorbeeld de afstand tussen het woonadres van ouders en de locatie van de kinderopvang een indicator was, evenals de hoogte van de opvanguren, het aantal kinderen op de opvang, of het feit dat iemand geregistreerd stond als wanbetaler bij zijn ziektekostenverzekering.

Uiteindelijk waren zo’n 20 indicatoren ‘significant genoeg om door het algoritme gebruikt te worden in de risicobepaling’, zo liet de Belastingdienst in 2019 weten aan de zogeheten commissie-Donner, die de toeslagenaffaire onderzocht. Welke dat zijn, wil de Belastingdienst niet zeggen omdat dit het toezicht zou ondermijnen.
*
Hoog inkomen, lager risico*

Aan diezelfde commissie-Donner legt de Belastingdienst uit dat er niet alleen indicatoren zijn die een hoger risico opleveren. Bepaalde indicatoren kunnen de risicoscore ook ver*lagen. Als voorbeeld noemt de Belastingdienst ‘een hoog inkomen’ of ‘bevestiging via contra-informatie’. Van dat laatste zegt de Belastingdienst nu dat het nooit een indicator is geweest in de risicoclassificatie.

Maar het inkomen, dat speelde wel degelijk een rol, bevestigt de fiscus. “In het verleden bleek uit de ervaringsgegevens die in het risicoclassificatiemodel Toeslagen werden gebruikt een statistisch verband tussen de hoogte van het inkomen en de kans op een (on)juiste aanvraag. Deze indicator werd in ieder geval vanaf maart 2016 diverse keren met variabele grenswaarden in het model van Toeslagen gebruikt”, laat een woordvoerder weten.

Bij navraag blijkt dat het inkomen zowel een positieve (hogere) bijdrage, als een negatieve bijdrage aan de score kan geven. Met andere woorden: een laag inkomen zorgt voor een hogere risicoscore, een hoog inkomen juist voor een lagere. Dat er geselecteerd is op inkomen, is volgens de woordvoerder ook te verdedigen. “De controles van Toeslagen waren (en zijn) gericht op het voorkomen van hoge terugvorderingen.” Omdat hoge terugvorderingen vooral voor mensen met een laag inkomen een probleem vormen, vindt de Belastingdienst het verdedigbaar dat zij ‘eerder in aanmerking komen voor controle op onjuistheden’.

Wat de ‘grenswaarden’ voor het inkomen zijn, zegt de Belastingdienst niet. Wel stelt de fiscus: “De impact van de individuele variabele ‘inkomen’ op de hoogte van de toeslag is klein. Dit geldt ook voor het gewicht van deze variabele in de controle op onjuistheden.”

Als de indicator ‘inkomen’ inderdaad maar licht meetelde in de risicoselectie, is er iets heel geks aan de hand. Feit is namelijk dat het model vooral lage inkomens een hoge risicoscore toekende, blijkt uit cijfers die de Belastingdienst zelf aan de commissie-Donner stuurde. Van de 1000 hoogste risicoscores uit het model, heeft 82,3 procent een huishoudinkomen van minder dan 20.000 euro. Dat is ruim elf keer zoveel als het percentage van alle aanvragers van toeslag: daar heeft 7,3 procent van de aanvragers een huishoudinkomen onder de 20.000 euro.

“Dat is een enorm verschil”, reageert Liem. “Hoe het model precies werkt, is op basis van openbare informatie niet na te gaan. Maar als de uitkomst zo inzoomt op een specifieke groep, in dit geval lage inkomens, dan moeten er alarmbellen afgaan bij de ambtenaren die met die modellen werken.”

Zonder precieze inzage in het model is het gissen naar een verklaring voor dat verschil. Een manier is dat de indicatoren die het model gekozen heeft, onderling verband houden. Bijvoorbeeld: als de postcode van mensen een indicator is, zegt dit indirect ook iets over het inkomen. “Als je een laag inkomen hebt, woon je waarschijnlijk niet in Wassenaar.”
*
Opvallend is ook het percentage alleenstaanden*

Een laag inkomen is overigens niet het enige kenmerk dat eruit springt bij de hoogste risicoscores. Opvallend is ook het percentage alleenstaanden (86,9 procent, tegen 14 procent van alle aanvragers), en het aantal mensen met meer dan 200 uur opvang per maand (34,7 procent, tegen 1,2 procent van alle aanvragers). Het kost weinig moeite om het verband te zien tussen dit soort kenmerken. Alleenstaanden hebben doorgaans meer opvang nodig als zij werken, en hebben tegelijkertijd een lager huishoudinkomen, aangezien voor toeslagen de inkomens van beide partners worden opgeteld. Zo kan een laag inkomen via verschillende indicatoren een heel hoge risicoscore veroorzaken.

Een andere verklaring voor het enorme aandeel van lage inkomens, ligt in de start van het model. Onlangs gaven ambtenaren van de Belastingdienst al toe dat er ‘relatief veel lage inkomens’ in FSV stonden vermeld. “Op basis van die gegevens is het model getraind – dat is dus precies een manier waarop je fouten importeert in je model”, zegt Liem. “Zonder dat je het zelf wilt of ziet, selecteert je model dan op lage inkomens.”

De statistische term daarvoor is selectiebias: de selectie van gegevens waarvan het model denkt dat ze representatief zijn voor alle aanvragers van toeslagen, geven in werkelijkheid een vertekend beeld. Dat is een probleem als het onbewust gebeurt, maar bij Toeslagen heeft de manier waarop het model gebruikt is waarschijnlijk ook nog eens gezorgd voor ‘doorselectie’, een zichzelf versterkende selectiebias.
*
_____

Controle betekent nog geen correctie*

Dit artikel beschrijft de manier waarop de Belastingdienst aanvragen voor toeslagen selecteerde voor extra controle op fouten of fraude. Dat er sprake was van extra controle betekent echter niet automatisch dat die aanvragen ook gecorrigeerd, of zelfs volledig afgewezen worden. “Het model gaf een overzicht van aanvragen waar mogelijk een fout in zat en die moesten worden nagekeken, niet of de aanvraag zelf correct was”, zegt de Belastingdienst.

Uit de toeslagenaffaire is echter gebleken dat extra kans op controle wel degelijk gevolgen had. Zo stelt de commissie-Donner dat sprake was van ‘institutionele vooringenomenheid’. De commissie beschrijft de praktijk waarin bij vermoedens, ook als het ging om selectie door het risicoclassificatiemodel, vooral werd gezocht naar bevestiging. Dat blijkt ook uit de hoeveelheid correcties die er plaatsvonden bij controle: tussen 2014 tot en met 2019 werd bij 62 procent van de gecontroleerde aanvragen de toeslag naar beneden bijgesteld. Gemiddeld ging het dan om een vermindering van 45,2 procent van het aangevraagde toeslagbedrag.

Daar komt bij dat Toeslagen de afspraak had gemaakt jaarlijks minimaal 25 miljoen euro aan ‘fraude’ terug te pakken. Dat bedrag werd gebruikt om het risicoclassificatiemodel op te zetten en extra personeel aan te nemen om fraude op te sporen. In maart vorig jaar bleek dat Toeslagen extra inzette op controle van door hen bepaalde ‘hoge risico’s’ als de 25 miljoen euro niet gehaald werd. Bedoeld om ‘een hogere opbrengst te genereren’, staat in een verslag van het management van Toeslagen uit 2018. In 2019 zou de Belastingdienst gestopt zijn met het sturen op een minimale opbrengst.

Hoe zit dat? Toeslagen controleerde alleen de hoogste risicoscores die door het model werden bepaald. De uitkomsten daarvan werden gebruikt om het model verder te trainen. Het model versterkt zo zijn eigen vooroordelen: als het vermoedt dat bij lagere inkomens meer kans is op fraude, worden vooral die aanvragen gecontroleerd en zoomt het steeds verder in op lage inkomens. “Iedereen die iets weet van risicoselectie weet dat je alert moet zijn op selectiebias”, zegt Liem. Dat kan bijvoorbeeld door aselect steekproeven te trekken bij aanvragers van toeslagen, en de uitkomsten daarvan ook te gebruiken om het model te trainen. Of door bewust ook lagere risicoscores te controleren, om het model te trainen met aanvragen die een beter totaalbeeld geven.
*
Er is geen geld uitgetrokken om de selectiebias tegen te gaan*

Die aselecte steekproeven en controles van lage risicoscores vonden de afgelopen jaren juist niet plaats, blijkt uit interne documenten van de Belastingdienst. “Wij onderzoeken alleen de hoge scores en er is geen toezichtproces dat ook andere kenmerken onderzoekt”, schrijft de fiscus in maart in een onderzoek. Dat daarmee selectiebias in de hand wordt gewerkt is bekend, maar er is voor gekozen geen tijd en geld uit te trekken om dat tegen te gaan. In juli vorig jaar werd besloten het risicoclassificatiemodel uit de lucht te halen, na een kritisch rapport van onderzoeksbureau KPMG. Oorspronkelijk was het plan om na wat kleine aanpassingen het model na vier tot zes weken weer in gebruik te nemen. Nader onderzoek liet zoveel gebreken zien dat de Belastingdienst gestart is met een pilot van het zogeheten behandelkeuzemodel, voorlopig alleen nog getest bij de huurtoeslag.

Volgens de Belastingdienst gebruikt het behandelkeuzemodel geen zelflerende algoritmen. “De selectie van aanvragen die worden gecontroleerd, wordt gedaan op basis van opvallende zaken”, zegt een woordvoerder. “Denk aan de situatie dat een aanvrager van huurtoeslag in korte tijd drie keer de huurprijs aanpast. Dit kan een signaal zijn dat de aanvrager niet weet welke huurprijs hij moet invoeren.” Ook krijgen zowel ambtenaren als burgers die gecontroleerd worden bij dit model informatie over de reden waarom de aanvraag is geselecteerd voor controle.

Hoofddocent Liem heeft zo haar twijfels over de nieuwe aanpak. “Bij algoritmes weet je welke systematiek is toegepast om tot een score te komen. Leidt die systematiek tot vragen of twijfels, dan kun je die herzien, en de herziene versie opnieuw systematisch toepassen. In het nieuwe model wordt alles overgelaten aan de behandelende ambtenaren. Beslissingen zijn overgeleverd aan individuen. Maakt dit de dienstverlening niet trager, onsystematischer, en gevoeliger voor persoonlijke willekeur en vooroordelen, die wij toch bewust of onbewust zullen hebben?”

_Met dank aan Ilyaz Nasrullah


_https://www.trouw.nl/politiek/hoe-de...aude~bbb66add/

----------


## Revisor

*Commentaar Belastingdienst*

*Hoe een algoritmefuik dramas veroorzaakt*

24 november 2021 

De fnuikende werking van algoritmes is opnieuw naar boven gekomen bij de Belastingdienst. Onder de groep mensen bij wie een verhoogde kans zou bestaan op fraude doken opvallend veel lage inkomens op. De precieze oorzaak is onduidelijk, al is wel gebleken dat het algoritme dat de selectie bepaalt, is getest op een volstrekt ondeugdelijke database met vermeende fraudeurs._ Garbage in, garbage out_, zeggen de Engelsen in zon geval: wie een model baseert op onzin, krijgt er slechts onzin uit.

Dat algoritmes schadelijk kunnen uitpakken, blijkt ook bij sociale media. Die leiden de gebruiker een fuik in met vergelijkbare boodschappen of filmpjes, steeds net iets extremer. Een tunnel met steeds minder alternatieve visies op de werkelijkheid. Dat kan dramatische gevolgen hebben, bijvoorbeeld als zo vijandbeelden worden versterkt, of complottheorien worden bevestigd.

In het geval van overheden komt bovenop het gebruik van algoritmes de inzet van staatsmacht. En die macht was in het geval van de Belastingdienst enorm. Algoritmes waren zeker niet het enige probleem in de Toeslagenaffaire, maar de wijze waarop selectiecriteria zichzelf steeds bevestigen zorgde ervoor dat de macht van de overheid zich bovenmatig op een specifieke groep richtte. Met hier als uitkomst dat opvallend veel mensen met een laag inkomen werden getroffen, juist de groep die niet kan voldoen aan de keiharde eisen tot terugbetaling bij veronderstelde fraude met toeslagen. 

*Terughoudend*

Er is dan ook alle reden terughoudend te zijn met de inzet van algoritmes door de overheid. Want het gaat vaker mis. Zo is een algoritme door de gemeente Nissewaard ingezet tegen mogelijke bijstandsfraude, terwijl de achterliggende selectie van de te onderzoeken burgers in nevelen gehuld bleef  reden om ermee te stoppen. De Rekenkamer in Rotterdam concludeerde dat discriminatie de algoritmes in kon sluipen, niet zozeer direct (afkomst, geslacht, nationaliteit mogen er niet in zitten), maar wel indirect via laaggeletterdheid. Op basis van een serie van dit soort Nederlandse voorbeelden waarschuwde Amnesty vorige maand de VN voor de gevaren van algoritmes bij de overheid.

*Register van algoritmes*

Zijn er oplossingen? De Rotterdamse Rekenkamer bepleit een register van algoritmes, zodat controleerbaar is welke er zijn en hoe ze zijn opgebouwd. Amsterdam beschikt al over zoiets, maar het vereist wel heel veel kennis over de werking van algoritmes bij de gemeenten zelf.

Hoe dan ook moet iedere inzet van algoritmes worden getoetst met willekeurige steekproeven. En vooral met de inzet van gezond verstand: wie een serieuze oververtegenwoordiging van groepen mensen aantreft, moet zich voortdurend afvragen of hij niet door een veel te nauwe tunnel naar de werkelijkheid zit te kijken. 
_
Het commentaar is de mening van Trouw, verwoord door leden van de hoofdredactie en senior redacteuren.


_https://www.trouw.nl/opinie/hoe-een-...aakt~b0970405/

----------


## Revisor

*Miljoenenboete Belastingdienst voor toeslagenaffaire* 

De Belastingdienst krijgt een boete van 2,75 miljoen euro van de Autoriteit Persoonsgegevens (AP) voor ‘onrechtmatig’ en ‘discriminerend’ gebruik van persoonsgegevens in de toeslagenaffaire. Dat maakte de AP, die toeziet op naleving van privacyregels, dinsdag bekend. 

Hessel von Piekartz 7 december 2021, 18:55 

 Gedupeerde ouders van de toeslagenaffaire lopen mee in de Mars met de Moeders. Met de mars willen de ouders aandacht vragen voor de afwikkeling van het toeslagenschandaal. Beeld ANP

De toezichthouder oordeelt dat de Belastingdienst jarenlang tegen de regels in persoonsgegevens zoals (dubbele) nationaliteit gebruikte om aanvragen van kinderopvangtoeslag te beoordelen. Zulke gegevens hadden al begin 2014 gewist moeten zijn, maar de dienst bleef ze gebruiken. In 2018 stond de dubbele nationaliteit van ruim 1,4 miljoen Nederlanders nog steeds in de systemen van de fiscus.

Nog harder is de toezichthouder over de wijze waarop de Belastingdienst de gegevens gebruikte. De nationaliteit van aanvragers mag niet van invloed zijn op de beoordeling of iemand wel of geen recht heeft op een toeslag. De dienst had de gegevens buiten beschouwing moeten laten. De AP vindt daarom dat de Belastingdienst naast onrechtmatig ook ‘discriminerend’ handelde. De toezichthouder noemt het een ‘inbreuk op fundamentele rechten’.

‘Uit ons onderzoek is naar voren gekomen dat de afdeling Toeslagen van de Belastingdienst op meerdere manieren, op grote schaal en langdurig gegevens bewaarde en gebruikte op een manier die absoluut niet is toegestaan’, aldus Aleid Wolfsen, voorzitter van de Autoriteit Persoonsgegevens. ‘Het hele systeem was op een discriminerende manier ingericht en werd ook als zodanig gebruikt.’

In een brief aan de Tweede Kamer benadrukt staatssecretaris Van Huffelen, verantwoordelijk voor de Belastingdienst, dat de fiscus zich niet zal verzetten tegen de boete. ‘Gelijke gevallen dienen gelijk behandeld te worden. Ik wil dan ook nogmaals mijn oprechte excuses aanbieden.’

De boete is verreweg de hoogste die de Autoriteit ooit oplegde. De boete valt zo hoog uit vanwege de ernst en omvang van de overtredingen, zegt een woordvoerder. Ook speelt mee dat het gaat om een overheidsorganisatie. ‘Als burger kun je niet kiezen, er is maar n belastingdienst. Als zij zaken niet op orde hebben, is dat extra erg.’

Het geld dat de Belastingdienst aan de toezichthouder moet betalen komt uiteindelijk weer terug bij de overheid, zegt de woordvoerder. ‘Net als alle andere boetes die wij innen komt dit bedrag weer bij algemene middelen terecht. Dat geld kan dan weer gebruikt worden voor verschillende doeleinden binnen de overheid.’ Toch is de boete meer dan alleen een symbool, vindt de toezichthouder. ‘Het bedrag gaat ook af van het budget van de Belastingdienst, dat geld kan de organisatie niet meer besteden.’

Het is goed mogelijk dat het voor de Belastingdienst niet bij deze boete blijft. Ook voor de zogenoemde ‘zwarte lijst’, waarop mensen terecht kwamen die als potentile fraudeur werden bestempeld, krijgt de fiscus mogelijk een boete. De Autoriteit Persoonsgegevens oordeelde in oktober dat die werkwijze in strijd was met de wet. De toezichthouder beslist later of de dienst ook voor die overtreding een boete krijgt. 


https://www.volkskrant.nl/nieuws-ach...aire~b9e2afd8/

----------


## Revisor

*Belastingdienst*

*Kamer vreest uitkomst onderzoek naar fraudelijsten Belastingdienst*

Demissionair Minister Wopke Hoekstra van financin (CDA) in de Tweede Kamer tijdens het commissiedebat over Fraudeopsporing door de Belastingdienst. Beeld ANP

De Tweede Kamer vreest dat de problemen bij Toeslagen op grotere schaal spelen bij de Belastingdienst. Dit moet na het kerstreces duidelijk worden.

Esther Lammers 9 december 2021, 20:18

De Tweede Kamer is zich ‘rot geschrokken’ van de volstrekt houtje-touwtje werkwijze bij Toeslagen, waardoor allerlei grondrechten van burgers jarenlang zijn geschonden. Werkelijk alles wat daar afgelopen jaar uit de kast komt rollen, is ‘heel ernstig’ en ‘dramatisch’ fout, zo concluderen de Kamerleden in een debat. Denk-Kamerlid Farid Azarkan noemt het gewoon ‘angstaanjagend’, zijn CDA-collega Inge van Dijk wordt steeds weer ‘kwaad’ , en Pieter Grinwis van de ChristenUnie typeert de toeslagenaffaire als een ‘bodemloze put’.

Demissionair minister Wopke Hoekstra van financin en de staatssecretarissen Hans Vijlbrief en Alexandra van Huffelen beamen alles. Hoekstra noemt het ‘rampzalig’. “De trias politica heeft in elk facet gefaald”, zegt hij, verwijzend naar zowel wetgever, uitvoeringsorganisatie als de rechterlijke macht. “Dit gaat over onze rechtsstaat. En in retroperspectief is het meer dan terecht dat het kabinet hierom is afgetreden”, stelt hij.
*
Elke keer een bak ellende*

Staatssecretaris Vijlbrief trad begin 2020 aan, na het aftreden van Menno Snels. Hij zegt pas sinds kort weer controle op de dienst te hebben: “Elke keer als ik een kast opentrok, kwam er een bak ellende uit”.

De Kamer reageerde op het PwC-rapport waarin staat dat er zo’n 200 fraudelijsten bij Toeslagen circuleerden, waarop tenminste 270.000 burgers stonden, vaak onterecht. Met de lijsten werden allerlei grondrechten geschonden. Aleid Wolfsen van de privacyautoriteit AP oordeelde eerder al keihard. Hij noemde de lijst “een vergaarbak van vermoedens, verdenkingen, goedbedoelde meldingen of wraakacties” waardoor mensen als potentile fraudeur werden bestempeld.

Het kabinet beraadt zich nog over hoe deze groep gecompenseerd moet worden. Zo’n achtduizend burgers zijn hierdoor in grote financile problemen geraakt. Ze kregen ook geen hulp bij schuldsanering, omdat ze als ‘fraudeur’ te boek stonden.
*
Onrechtmatig en discriminerend*

De Belastingdienst zal hiervoor een forse boete van de AP krijgen, verwacht Vijlbrief. De AP deelde deze week al een boete van 2,75 miljoen euro uit, omdat de dienst ook de (dubbele) nationaliteit van aanvragers van kinderopvangtoeslag op “onrechtmatige, discriminerende en daarmee onbehoorlijke wijze verwerkte”.

Er lopen nog onderzoeken naar de vraag of de fraudelijsten ook zijn toegepast bij gewone belastingbetalers en mkb’ers, en welke financile gevolgen dat heeft gehad. De Kamer krijgt ook nog te horen of de fraudelijsten zijn gedeeld met gemeenten, hypotheekverstrekkers en banken. Gevreesd wordt voor de uitkomsten. Dit traject is ‘veel taaier en complexer’ dan wij vorig jaar dachten, erkende de minister.


https://www.trouw.nl/politiek/kamer-...enst~b1050894/

----------


## Revisor

*Ook Eerste Kamer bekent schuld in toeslagenaffaire: We zijn de tijdgeest niet ontstegen*

Net als rechters hebben ook senatoren steken laten in de toeslagenaffaire. De Eerste Kamer geeft toe dat zij te gemakkelijk is meegegaan in de nadruk op fraudebestrijding en hoge boetes. Toezeggingen van het kabinet werden klakkeloos geaccepteerd.

Gijs Herdersche 22 december 2021, 15:00

 
Gedupeerde ouders van de toeslagenaffaire in een demonstratie waarin zijn aandacht vroegen voor hun situatie. Beeld ANP - Koen van Weel

Dit blijkt uit een woensdag gepubliceerde evaluatie die is opgesteld door een commissie onder leiding van PvdA-senator Jeroen Recourt. De commissie heeft daarvoor de wetten en debatten van de afgelopen twintig jaar doorgenomen. 

Na de rechtspraak en de Raad van State is de Senaat de derde instantie die de eigen rol in de toeslagenaffaire heeft onderzocht. Door de harde aanpak van de overheid tegen fraude met kindertoeslag werden duizenden gezinnen ten onrechte als oplichters gebrandmerkt en in de financile afgrond geduwd.

De Tweede Kamer bereidt nog een parlementaire enqute voor naar de toeslagenaffaire in vervolg op het eerdere onderzoek dat leidde tot het rapport _Ongekend onrecht._ Na de publicatie daarvan trad het kabinet Rutte III in januari 2020 af. PvdA-lijsttrekker Lodewijk Asscher, als oud-minister van Sociale Zaken medeverantwoordelijk voor de affaire, vertrok uit de politiek. 

*Harde aanpak*

De belangrijkste conclusie is dat de Eerste Kamer de tijdgeest niet is ontstegen, maar meeging in bijvoorbeeld de harde aanpak van fraudebestrijding, zegt Recourt in een toelichting. Terwijl het juist de bedoeling is dat de Eerste Kamer de pendule van de tijdgeest wat afremt.

De Eerste Kamer toetst wetgeving die door de Tweede Kamer is aangenomen op rechtmatigheid, uitvoerbaarheid en handhaafbaarheid. Dat gebeurt met een Haagse bril, aldus het rapport: het gaat er vooral om of de overheid de wetgeving kan uitvoeren, terwijl, zeker begin deze eeuw, nauwelijks gekeken werd of burgers met een wet uit de voeten kunnen. Het burgerperspectief, zoals het in het rapport heet, kwam in een enkel debat wel zijdelings aan de orde, maar vormde geen hoofdpunt.

De Eerste Kamer kreeg toezeggingen van het kabinet dat gelet zou worden op uitwassen, maar hield die niet genoeg in het oog. De Eerste Kamer kan wetten niet meer wijzigen met amendementen. We kunnen een wet aannemen of desnoods afwijzen. Maar we kunnen, als een wet wordt aangenomen, ook toezeggingen krijgen van het kabinet, zegt Recourt. 

Die toezeggingen zijn bij de fraudebestrijding gedaan. In 2014 werden als reactie op de Bulgarenfraude boetes op gemaakte fouten bij het gebruikmaken van sociale regelingen fors verhoogd. Een woordvoerder van een fractie, staat in het rapport (waarmee gedoeld wordt op CDA-senator Peter Essers), vraagt direct aan de staatssecretaris of met deze wet echt alleen de fraudeurs gepakt worden, of dat ook onschuldige burgers getroffen kunnen worden. De staatssecretaris (Frans Weekers, red.) zegt vervolgens toe dat echt alleen fraudeurs getroffen zullen worden. Zes jaar later werd deze toezegging gearchiveerd als afgedaan, terwijl toen al duidelijk werd dat veel onschuldige burgers hard werden getroffen door de snoeiharde fraudeaanpak. Recourt wijt dit aan de wisseling van senatoren na verkiezingen. Nieuwe Kamerleden hebben niet het geheugen hoe debatten zijn gegaan, laat staan of aan een toezegging echt is voldaan. 
*
Ondersteuning*

Daarbij speelt ook een rol dat de ondersteuning van senatoren minimaal is. Eerste Kamerleden hebben geen medewerker, per fractie is slechts n parttime ondersteuner. Recourt: Je kunt je afvragen of dat voldoende is. Het Eerste Kamerlidmaatschap is voor parttime politici, de meesten hebben daarnaast nog ander werk. Het argument daarvoor is altijd dat senatoren midden in de maatschappij staan, wat een meerwaarde zou hebben voor hun functioneren en inbreng.  

Toch ontging de senatoren een rapport van de Nationale Ombudsman uit 2017. Dat ging over de financile problemen bij gezinnen na het stopzetten van de kinderopvangtoeslag. Dit rapport is niet aangeboden aan de leden van de Eerste Kamer. De leden zijn er dus niet door de Nationale Ombudsman op geattendeerd dat deze problemen speelden, waardoor het minder voor de hand lag deze rapportage op te pakken. Wel is het uitgebreid in het nieuws gekomen', constateert het rapport. Recourt stelt dat dit niet bedoeld is om te klagen. Dat het rapport niet officieel is ontvangen, ontslaat ons niet van de mogelijkheid om er een vervolg aan te geven. 

__________________________________________________ ________

*Toeslagenaffaire dwingt breed tot reflectie*

De Eerste Kamer is de derde betrokken instantie die de hand in eigen boezem steekt na de toeslagenaffaire. Vorige maand oordeelde de hoogste bestuursrechter, de Raad van State, hard over zichzelf. De Raad vond het belangrijker om consistent te blijven in zijn jurisprudentie, dan om ouders in de kinderopvangtoeslagaffaire rechtvaardig te behandelen. Dat dit leidde tot oneerlijke uitkomsten voor sommige ouders nam de Raad op de koop toe. Jarenlang hielden de bestuursrechters zodoende vast aan een strenge uitleg van de wet, omdat ze zich daar nu eenmaal in een vroeg stadium aan gecommitteerd hadden.

Namens de lagere rechters concludeerde de Raad voor de Rechtspraak in oktober al dat gedupeerde ouders jarenlang niet de juridische bescherming kregen die zij verdienden. Voor de slachtoffers van de toeslagenaffaire bestond de rechtsstaat in feite niet', aldus Henk Naves, voorzitter van de Raad. Gezinnen moesten vechten tegen een veel machtiger overheid. Een oneerlijke strijd, waar rechtspraak niet altijd de bescherming bood die deze ouders wel verdienden.


https://www.volkskrant.nl/nieuws-ach...egen~bf69c7f8/

----------


## Revisor

> Dat de hoogste rechters bij de Raad van State hierin meegingen is voor mij een indirecte bewijs dat de rechtspraak niet altijd onafhankelijk is. In principe weet ik dit via de praktijk al heel lang omdat bij cruciale wetgeving richting vreemdelingen en minderheden de hoogste rechters via hun rechtspraak een lijn uitzetten die tegemoet komt aan de wensen van de overheid.






> Mijn mening is bekend:
> 
> ....
> 
> De bestuursrechtelijke rechters hebben de lijn van het parlement gewoon overgenomen. 
> 
> Als je mijn reacties gelezen had dan zie je dat ik vragen stel over het klakkeloos aannemen/overnemen van de harde lijn van de wetgeving door de rechters c.q. De Raad van State (hoogste bestuurrechtertelijke instantie) is niet onafhankelijk. Aan de ene kant zijn adviseren ze de overheid maar aan de andere kant hebben zij het laatste woord over de wetgeving waarover ze adviseren.
> 
> Er zijn zat lagere bestuursrechters die hun twijfels hadden over de gevolgde lijn. Je ziet dat ze vaak als makke schaapjes de lijn van de Raad van State volgen omdat ze bang zijn natuurlijk voor hun carriere.
> ...




*Opinie: De Raad van State heeft nog een lange weg van introspectie te gaan* 

Over hun rol in de toeslagenaffaire hebben de bestuursrechters bij de rechtbanken en in de (Afdeling Bestuursrechtspraak van de) Raad van State reflectierapporten gepubliceerd. Helaas wil het bij de hoogste rechter nog niet zo vlotten met de zelfreflectie.

Derk Venema 28 december 2021, 16:00

 Gedupeerde ouders van de toeslagenaffaire lopen mee in de Mars met de Moeders in Rotterdam, 11 december. Beeld ANP

Ethiek gaat over menselijk handelen en het beoordelen daarvan. Beroepsethiek traint mensen in het omgaan met ethisch lastige kwesties in het kader van de beroepsuitoefening. In de voor rechters verplichte cursus beroepsethiek bespreken we mogelijke oplossingen van zulke kwesties met behulp van verschillende ethische benaderingen, bijvoorbeeld vanuit de mogelijke gevolgen, goede intenties, regels en plichten of de betrokken waarden en deugden. 

Daarbij is het niet zo dat n ethische benadering het ‘juiste antwoord’ biedt, maar het gebruik van verschillende benaderingen maakt zo’n kwestie beter bespreekbaar en verhoogt de kans op een oplossing waarmee iedereen kan leven. Veelzijdigheid en openheid in ethische beraadslaging is daarom van groot belang voor functionarissen die voor burgers ingrijpende beslissingen nemen. 
*
Ethische antenne*

Om ethische kwesties goed op te kunnen lossen, moet je ze wel kunnen herkennen. Het ontwikkelen van een ethische antenne is een kwestie van ervaring. Maar die ervaring doe je vooral op door regelmatig met collega’s ethische kwesties te bespreken. Dat moet je organiseren, want spontaan gebeurt dat weinig: rechters hebben namelijk (net als docenten, verplegers, politieambtenaren, et cetera) nog meer te doen.

De Raad van State had blijkens zijn reflectie een ethisch nogal beperkte en bovendien onwrikbare benadering van de kinderopvangtoeslagzaken: alleen de waarde van de rechtszekerheid werd als richtsnoer genomen. Het rapport legt uit: we moesten vanwege de rechtszekerheid wel een lijn kiezen, we lieten ons daarbij leiden door de politieke prioriteit van fraudebestrijding en toen zaten we aan onze eigen ‘alles-of-niets-lijn’ vast en konden we niet meer anders dan fraudeurs en niet-fraudeurs op dezelfde manier behandelen.

In een cursus beroepsethiek zou bij de bespreking van zo’n casus gewezen zijn op het bestaan van andere benaderingen, zoals: wat zijn de gevolgen, welke andere waarden spelen een rol, welke (rechts)regels bestaan er nog meer, wat zijn de deugden en plichten van een goede rechter? 
*
Hoogste waarde*

Men had zich dan kunnen afvragen of de rechtszekerheid wel de hoogste waarde is, of dat die bijvoorbeeld in dienst staat van een goede rechtsbedeling. En hoe de gevolgen voor niet-frauderende ouders hier afgewogen zouden kunnen worden tegen de gevolgen van het nuanceren van een vaste lijn. En of fraudeurs en niet-fraudeurs eigenlijk wel als gelijke gevallen gezien moeten worden. En wat het verschil is tussen standvastigheid en starheid. Enzovoorts. 

Rechters in de rechtbanken erkenden het ethische probleem als eersten. Dat kwam doordat ze de standaardlijn van de Raad van State niet bij alle zaken vonden passen: ouders die relatief weinig fout hadden gedaan, werden door die lijn namelijk even zwaar getroffen als ouders die echt hadden gefraudeerd.

 Maar waarom herkenden de rechters in de Raad van State het probleem niet, zelfs niet nadat rechters van de rechtbank Rotterdam herhaaldelijk uitgebreid hadden uitgelegd wat de ethische kwestie precies was, zowel in hun uitspraken als in het informele overleg tussen rechtbanken en Raad van State? Ethisch besef, intellectuele flexibiliteit en doortastendheid is voor goede rechtspraak essentieel. Ze werden pijnlijk gemist in de steeds identieke tekstblokken van de Raad van State. 
*
Zorgwekkende tekortkoming*

Dat is voor een hoogste rechter, de laatste strohalm voor de rechtzoekende burger, een zorgwekkende tekortkoming. Gelukkig is die nu aan het licht gekomen, zodat er iets aan gedaan kan worden. Helaas biedt het reflectierapport weinig aanknopingspunten voor optimisme. Niet alleen staat in het rapport dat ‘het bespreekbaar maken van onvrede met de (…) alles- of-niets-lijn (…) moeilijk was,’ ook de totstandkoming van het rapport zelf is geen voorbeeld van het open en gezamenlijk van meerdere kanten bekijken van een ethische kwestie.

Zelfs de zware externe begeleidingscommissie is er niet in geslaagd dit anders te laten verlopen, en merkt in haar verklaring (achterin het rapport opgenomen) op, dat de ‘vraagstelling, de uitvoering van het onderzoek en de verslaglegging in handen van de werkgroepen is gebleven.’ De afsluitende opmerking van de commissie, dat ‘de cultuur van interne en externe tegenspraak een nadrukkelijk aandachtspunt is voor de Afdeling (Bestuursrechtspraak)’, klinkt na lezing van het rapport als een eufemisme. 
*
Gesloten bolwerk*

Hoe komt het dat de begeleidingscommissie zo pessimistisch is? Ze ervaarde de Raad van State blijkbaar als gesloten bolwerk. De Raad van State maakt ook geen onderdeel uit van de ‘gewone’ rechterlijke organisatie en heeft meer affiniteit met het openbaar bestuur dan met rechtspraak, een veelgehoorde klacht uit onder andere het vreemdelingenrecht.

Dat een gezamenlijke reflectie met de rechtbanken niet heeft plaatsgevonden, is dus verklaarbaar, maar een gemiste kans. Dat maakt de noodzaak van voortdurende en echte beroepsethische reflectie door de Raad van State des te groter. Want in een rapport met veel mitsen en maren door het stof gaan is n ding, maar bestendige verbetering vergt permanente aandacht.

_Derk Venema is docent recht aan de Open Universiteit docent beroepsethiek aan de rechtersopleiding SSR.


_https://www.volkskrant.nl/columns-op...gaan~b55266fa/

----------


## Revisor

Foto ter illustratie.  Hollandse Hoogte / Laurens van Putten

*‘Fiscus schatte risico op fraude tientallen keren in op basis van uiterlijk of nationaliteit’

*Het risico op fraude is door de Belastingdienst tussen 2014 en 2019 ‘met enige regelmaat’ ingeschat op basis van ‘persoonskenmerken zoals nationaliteit of uiterlijk voorkomen’. Dat concludeert accountantsbureau PwC na onderzoek naar ‘zwarte lijsten’ bij de fiscus.

*Binnenlandredactie*  25-01-22, 15:42 * Laatste update:* 16:03 

De onderzoekers spreken van ‘tientallen’ voorbeelden die ze vonden in het onderzoek naar een omstreden fraudesysteem dat de Belastingdienst gebruikte.

,,Deze keur ik ten strengste af”, zegt Marnix van Rij, de nieuwe staatssecretaris die verantwoordelijk is voor de Belastingdienst. Hij noemt de conclusies van PwC ‘hard’. Ze laten volgens hem andermaal zien dat de fraudesignaleringsvoorziening ‘fundamentele tekortkomingen’ vertoonde. Eerder werd al bekend dat het systeem in strijd is met privacywetgeving. Daarom heeft de voorganger van Van Rij de stekker eruit getrokken.

Volgens PwC lijkt de fraudesignaleringsvoorziening geen rol te hebben gespeeld bij het trekken van conclusies over aangiften. Wel was al duidelijk dat het ‘zeer aannemelijk’ is dat burgers niet in aanmerking kwamen voor minnelijke schuldsanering (waarbij ze niet hun volledige schuld hoeven af te lossen), kwijtschelding van belastingschuld of een persoonlijke betalingsregeling als hun naam in het systeem stond. PwC bevestigt dit.

In vrijwel alle gevallen werden burgers, eenmaal in het omstreden systeem gezet, er niet meer uitgehaald. Van zo’n 11 procent van de burgers die in FSV stonden, werden ook bijzondere persoonsgegevens gemeld. “Door breed gebruik binnen de Belastingdienst en mogelijke deling met derden, zijn bijzondere persoonsgegevens breed verspreid geraakt”, aldus PwC.


https://www.ad.nl/binnenland/fiscus-...teit~a0a2db0c/

----------


## Revisor

*Fiscus deed fraude-onderzoek op basis van nationaliteit of uiterlijk voorkomen*

Door *Onze parlementaire redactie
*
Updated 13 min geleden21 min geleden in BINNENLAND

*Den Haag - De Belastingdienst heeft in het verleden geregeld fraude-onderzoek gedaan op basis van nationaliteit of het uiterlijk van mensen. Staatssecretaris Van Rij (Financin) keurt dat ten strengste af.*


Deze keur ik ten strengste af, zegt Marnix van Rij, de nieuwe staatssecretaris die verantwoordelijk is voor de Belastingdienst. Ⓒ ANP

Onderzoekers van PwC kraken in een rapport harde noten over de zwarte lijsten die de Belastingdienst jarenlang heeft gebruikt in de jacht op fraudeurs. Daarop bleken honderdduizenden burgers en ondernemers te zijn opgenomen, zonder te weten dat ze op die lijst stonden. Een plek op de zwarte lijst kon mensen behoorlijke problemen opleveren, bijvoorbeeld dat ze geen schuldsanering kregen als ze die nodig hadden. De zwarte lijsten van de Belastingdienst, het systeem daarachter is inmiddels uitgeschakeld, waren in strijd met de nodige rechtsbeginselen, blijkt uit het onderzoek van PwC.

Een opvallende variant daarvan was dat de fiscus tussen 2014 en 2019 volgens PwC met enige regelmaat, dat gaat om tientallen voorbeelden, risico-analyse deed op basis van nationaliteit of uiterlijk voorkomen, schrijven de onderzoekers. Wat voor effect dat had op burgers, heeft PwC niet kunnen achterhalen. Van Rij is hoe dan ook geschrokken van de signalen: Deze keur ik ten strengste af.

Het bleek daarnaast moeilijk, zo niet onmogelijk, om weer uit het systeem te komen. Op de zwarte lijsten waren ook van 10 procent van de mensen bijzondere persoonsgegevens opgenomen, zelfs tot scans van paspoorten aan toe. Omdat veel Belastingdienst-medewerkers toegang konden krijgen tot de zwarte lijsten, is een deel van die gevoelige info breed verspreid binnen de fiscus.


https://www.telegraaf.nl/nieuws/7045...lijk-voorkomen



Vraag me af wat voor parameters gebruikt werden voor uiterlijk voorkomen om op de fraudelijst te komen.

----------


## Revisor

*Belastingdienst schatte frauderisicos in op basis van nationaliteit en uiterlijk

*Fraudeaanpak De Belastingdienst dupeerde burgers niet alleen via toeslagen, maar ook via de inkomstenbelasting. Dat blijkt uit twee nieuwe onderzoeken van PwC.

Rik Rutten 

25 januari 2022 om 16:42


Foto JERRY LAMPEN/ANP

De Belastingdienst heeft bij zijn fraudeaanpak nog meer onschuldige burgers in financile onzekerheid gebracht dan eerder gedacht. Ook blijkt dat in tientallen gevallen frauderisicos werden ingeschat op basis van nationaliteit en uiterlijk en dat de gegevens van burgers slordig werden rondgestuurd. Dat blijkt uit twee nieuwe explosieve rapporten die accountantsbureau PwC opstelde in opdracht van het ministerie van Financin.

De conclusies zijn hard. Sinds de Toeslagenaffaire is bekend dat het krijgen van toeslagen tot grote problemen met de Belastingdienst kon leiden. Dat gebeurde tot in 2020 onder andere via de Fraudesignaleringsvoorziening, een grootschalig register waarin de Belastingdienst mogelijke fraudeurs bijhield  maar waarop ook grote aantallen mensen belandden die niets hadden misdaan.

Nu blijkt dat de groep gedupeerden zich niet beperkt tot toeslagenontvangers. Ook via de inkomstenbelasting konden mensen op de FSV-lijst verschijnen, en ook voor hen leidde dat soms tot grote problemen. Zij werden bijvoorbeeld uitgesloten van de schuldsanering of ze werden onder intensief toezicht geplaatst, waarbij ze tal van bewijsstukken moesten aanleveren en in de tussentijd in financile onzekerheid verkeerden. 

Ook als na onderzoek geen bewijs van fraude werd gevonden, konden mensen op die lijst blijven staan. Het niet waterdicht functioneren van het deblokkeringsbeleid van intensief toezicht heeft ertoe geleid dat enkele duizenden burgers te lang onder intensief toezicht hebben gestaan, schrijven de onderzoekers van PwC. In totaal werden tussen 2014 en 2019 bijna 115.000 burgers via de inkomstenbelasting op de FSV-lijst geplaatst.
*
Risicoprofielen*

De onderzoekers onderzochten ook hoe de risicoprofielen van burgers op de FSV-lijst werden samengesteld. Hierbij hebben wij met enige regelmaat (tientallen) in de signalering van fraude-risicos voorbeelden aangetroffen waarbij het risico op fraude wordt gebaseerd op persoonskenmerken zoals nationaliteit of uiterlijk voorkomen, constateren ze.

De vraag of en hoe de nationaliteit meespeelde, was tot dusver onbeantwoord. Tot nu toe heeft de Belastingdienst weliswaar erkend dat eerste en tweede nationaliteiten werden opgeslagen in de systemen, maar dat zou op zichzelf nooit een criterium zijn geweest om mensen als fraudeur te beschouwen.

Ook medische gegevens of een justitieel verleden werden soms bijgehouden in het FSV-register.
*
Slordig omgaan met data*

In een tweede PwC-rapport, tegelijkertijd gepubliceerd, blijkt dat de gegevens van mensen op de lijst met regelmatig slordig werden behandeld. Zo werden gevoelige persoonsgegevens van ruim elfduizend burgers vanuit de fiscus per email doorgestuurd naar andere partijen. Meestal waren dat publieke organisaties, maar in een aantal gevallen werd zulke informatie ook naar private partijen of zelfs priv-emailadressen verstuurd.

De Fraudesignaleringsvoorziening werd begin 2020 uitgeschakeld vanwege privacyschendingen, kort nadat _Trouw_ en _RTL Nieuws_ het bestaan van het systeem hadden onthuld. De Belastingdienst werkt inmiddels aan een opvolger die de privacy beter moet beschermen, de Tijdelijke Signaleringsvoorziening. Of daarin ook de andere gebreken worden verholpen, is niet duidelijk.


https://www.nrc.nl/nieuws/2022/01/25...rlijk-a4083150

----------


## Revisor

*Via inkomstenbelasting op de zwarte lijst

*Rapport over Belastingdienst De werkwijze van de Belastingsdienst staat weer ter discussie. Bijna 115.000 mensen kregen na hun aangifte een aantekening.

Rik Rutten 26 januari 2022 om 22:37

*Gedupeerde Ouders* staan voor het Catshuis voor een gesprek over de Toeslagenaffaire. Foto Phil Nijhuis/ANP

Een nieuw rapport over de Belastingdienst, kan dat nog choqueren? Ja, blijkens reacties vanuit de Tweede Kamer op de twee rapporten over de fraudeopsporing bij de fiscus die het ministerie van Financin dinsdag publiceerde. Wie op de zwarte lijst van de Fraudesignaleringsvoorziening (FSV) kwam, kon in grote onzekerheid belanden, ook als er geen bewijs was dat er iets was misdaan.

„Woestmakend en oneerlijk”, vond GroenLinks-leider Jesse Klaver de conclusie dat mensen vanwege hun nationaliteit en uiterlijk op deze zwarte lijst konden belanden. „Een dieptepunt”, twitterde SP-Kamerlid Mahir Alkaya. Denk-voorman Farid-Azarkan sprak van „een racistische bende”. Pieter Omtzigt had het over „ernstige rechtstatelijke problemen”; uit het onderzoek van accountantsbureau PwC blijkt ook dat op grote schaal gevoelige gegevens zijn gedeeld.
*
De gemene deler*

De Fraudesignaleringsvoorziening is al twee jaar uitgeschakeld, maar de aangerichte schade wordt door de onderzoeksrapporten nu pas mondjesmaat duidelijk. Bijna 115.000 mensen belandden – soms terecht, vaak ook niet – vanwege hun aangifte voor de inkomstenbelasting op de zwarte lijst, naast nog eens tienduizenden toeslagontvangers en mkb’ers. 

De gemene deler: een plek op de lijst kon onterecht zijn, maar toch tot grote problemen leiden, en je kwam er vrijwel nooit vanaf. Mensen konden worden uitgesloten van de schuldsanering of jaren onder intensief toezicht worden geplaatst, ook als onderzoek geen fraudebewijs opleverde.

Eigenlijk gaat het bij de nieuwe onthullingen niet om de Toeslagenaffaire, het schandaal waarbij de Belastingdienst tienduizenden ouders die kinderopvangtoeslag ontvingen als fraudeurs behandelde. Zij moesten, bijvoorbeeld als ze zonder het te weten klant waren bij een dubieus opvangbureau of als ze een foutje in hun papierwerk hadden gemaakt, opdraaien voor gigantische geldbedragen. Ook via de zorg- en huurtoeslag en via het kindgebonden budget kwamen mensen zo in de problemen.

Dit keer gaat het om mensen die via een hele andere route – hun inkomstenbelasting – op het register belandden. Juist dt is wat het zo explosief maakt. De problemen werden de afgelopen jaren vaak deels afgeschoven op het toeslagenstelsel zelf. Dat is een ingewikkeld web van inschattingen van iemands inkomen, latere verrekeningen en terugbetalingen, aangevuld met regels voor fraudeopsporing.

Geld uitkeren is bovendien een taak die de Belastingdienst niet van oudsher in zijn takenpakket heeft: het toeslagensysteem bestaat pas sinds 2005. Geld innen, dr is de Belastingdienst voor opgericht. Dat het nu ook daar fout is gegaan, in het hart van de dienst, is een dreun. Het doet de vraag rijzen of zelfs een grote stap zoals het inperken of zelfs afschaffen van alle toeslagen, zoals in het coalitieakkoord is aangekondigd, genoeg is om de problemen op te lossen.

En dat voor een overheidsdienst die nu al moeite heeft aanpassingen door te voeren. Het schrappen van de jubelton en de verlaging van de btw op groente en fruit, andere plannen uit het coalitieakkoord, gaan veel meer tijd kosten dan verwacht. De vermogensbelasting uit box 3 staat zelfs helemaal stil, nadat de Belastingdienst spaarders jarenlang verkeerd belastte en daarvoor door de Hoge Raad op de vingers is getikt.

Over het meewegen van ‘nationaliteit’ en ‘uiterlijk’ als risicofactoren is weinig duidelijk. Dat zou handmatig zijn gebeurd: de onderzoekers van PwC troffen in het register onder meer scans van paspoorten aan en kwamen vermeldingen tegen in emails. Maar dat het bureau die voorbeelden „met regelmaat’’ tegenkwam, duidt erop dat ook dit probleem niet incidenteel is.

„Dat is in strijd met de grondwet”, zei staatssecretaris Marnix van Rij (Belastingdienst, CDA) over deze gevallen van discriminatie na de verschijning van het rapport in Nieuwsuur. Hij wil de precieze toedracht verder onderzoeken en kondigde een tegemoetkoming voor slachtoffers aan. Dat het rapport, opgeleverd door PwC op 22 december, pas op dinsdag werd uitgestuurd, kort voor de corona-persconferentie, daar had Van Rij „geen seconde over nagedacht”.



https://www.nrc.nl/nieuws/2022/01/26...lijst-a4083419

----------


## Revisor

*Aangifte tegen ambtenaren van de Belastingdienst om de Toeslagenaffaire*

Belastingdienst Drie gedupeerden van de Toeslagenaffaire gaan aangifte doen wegens discriminatie door ambtenaren van de Belastingdienst. Eerdere aangiftes leidden niet tot een strafrechtelijk onderzoek.

Camil Driessen 6 februari 2022 om 21:14

Strafrechtadvocaat Anis Boumanjal doet namens drie clinten aangifte, onder wie alleenstaande moeder Toeriya (40). Foto Annabel Oosteweeghel

Bij de Belastingdienst werd weliswaar van een nest Antillianen gesproken, n het gros van gedupeerde ouders had een buitenlandse achtergrond, maar toch zag het Openbaar Ministerie begin vorig jaar geen enkele reden (ambtenaren van) de Belastingdienst wegens discriminatie te vervolgen. Verantwoording over de Toeslagenaffaire moest van justitie in het politieke domein worden afgelegd. Niet voor de strafrechter.

Boumanjal is mede gespecialiseerd in discriminatiezaken en vindt dat het OM niet langer meer om een strafrechtelijk onderzoek heen kan, na recent intern onderzoek van accountantsbureau PwC. Daarbij kwamen nieuwe feiten over fraude-opsporing van ambtenaren van de Belastingdienst naar boven. PwC ontdekte tientallen gevallen waarbij het risico op fraude werd gebaseerd op persoonskenmerken zoals nationaliteit of uiterlijk. Nationaliteit en uiterlijk werden geregeld handmatig toegevoegd op de fraudelijst en in onderling e-mailverkeer als risicofactoren aangehaald. Tot het PwC-onderzoek stelde de Belastingdienst dat eerste en tweede nationaliteiten geen zelfstandig criterium waren mensen als fraudeur te classificeren.Als het aan Anis Boumanjal ligt, komt daar verandering in. De Utrechtse strafrechtadvocaat doet maandag namens drie clinten aangifte bij de teamchef discriminatie van het politiekorps Midden-Nederland wegens discriminatie door ambtenaren van de Belastingdienst. Twee van de drie zijn ouders zijn getroffen door het toeslagenschandaal, de derde is eigenaar van een gastouderbureau dat door de fiscus onterecht van fraude werd beticht.

Topambtenaren doen aangifteUit het PwC-rapport kun je de conclusie afleiden dat Belastingdienstambtenaren moedwillig discrimineerden. Dat is strafbaar en gezien de grote impact van dit soort institutioneel racisme is er vanwege deze nieuwe feiten voor het OM alle reden om het dit keer wl tot op de bodem uit te zoeken, zegt Boumanjal.

Eerdere aangiftes vanwege het toeslagenschandaal leidden niet tot een strafrechtelijk onderzoek. En dat terwijl niet de minsten zich tot het OM wendden. In mei 2020 deden drie topambtenaren van het ministerie van Financin aangifte van knevelarij en beroepsmatige discriminatie door de Belastingdienst bij de Haagse hoofdofficier Michiel Zwinkels.

De drie waren daartoe verplicht. Nadat het kabinet aanvankelijk weigerde aangifte te doen, werd in 2020 onder druk van de Tweede Kamer een onafhankelijke expert ingeschakeld voor een _second opinion_: Hendrik Jan Biemond van Zuidas-advocatenkantoor Allen&Overy. Diens conclusie: er is een redelijk vermoeden dat bij de Belastingdienst misdrijven zijn gepleegd. Op grond van de wet most de overheid daarom aangifte doen.

Na een zorgvuldige beoordeling van de feiten en omstandigheden besloot het OM in januari vorig jaar echter geen strafrechtelijk onderzoek  te openen. Enerzijds omdat de Nederlandse staat  en dus de Belastingdienst  niet strafrechtelijk vervolgd kn worden omdat die immuniteit geniet, anderzijds zou individuele ambtenaren geen blaam treffen. Bij de selectie van de te controleren toeslagendossiers werd in een voorfase gebruik gemaakt van nationaliteit, maar bij de daaropvolgende individuele beoordelingen zou nationaliteit geen rol meer hebben gespeeld. 

Het OM baseerde zich bij die conclusie hoofdzakelijk op rapporten als _Ongekend Onrecht_ van de parlementaire onderzoekscommissie. Ambtenaren werden niet gehoord, individuele toeslagendossiers niet gereconstrueerd. Het Openbaar Ministerie beschikt niet over deze duizenden dossiers en dus ook niet over informatie over de handelswijze van alle daarbij betrokken individuele ambtenaren, staat in de brief waarmee het OM strafrechtelijk onderzoek afwees.

Het OM had namelijk al beredeneerd dat de ambtenaren, net zoals de staat, k immuniteit genieten omdat zij gewoon hun werk deden. Zij handelden in een hun opgedragen bestuurstaak.

Die conclusie is juridisch opvallend. Een dergelijke vrijgeleide voor de ambtenaren van de Belastingdienst is namelijk niet te ontwaren in het omvangrijke Allen & Overy-onderzoek ( raison de 167.000 euro). Of een ambtenaar immuniteit toekomt, kan volgens Hendrik Jan Biemond pas worden vastgesteld na specifiek onderzoek [naar] handelingen van een individuele ambtenaar. 
*
Veel te makkelijk*

Advocaat Boumanjal vindt dat het OM zich er veel te gemakkelijk van af heeft gemaakt. Een dergelijke vergaande conclusie over de immuniteit hoort de rechter te trekken, niet het Openbaar Ministerie. De nieuwe feiten die door de onderzoeken naar buiten zijn gekomen, schreeuwen volgens hem om diepgravend opsporingsonderzoek, waaronder het ondervragen van ambtenaren en doorspitten van e-mailboxen. Er zijn ambtenaren die handmatig en dus moedwillig vanuit discriminerende overwegingen onderscheid maakten en handmatig personen met een dubbele nationaliteit op de fraudelijst zetten. Van die mensen kun je niet zeggen dat ze gewoon hun werk deden, zoals het OM eerder stelde. Dat was geen beleid. Dit waren mensen die welbewust buiten de kaders van de Belastingdienst traden.

Het liefst had de advocaat de Belastingdienst vervolgd willen zien, maar ondanks behoorlijk politiek draagvlak voor opheffing van immuniteit (een initiatiefwetsvoorstel daartoe kwam in 2015 een stem tekort in de Eerste Kamer) is dat niet mogelijk. Zijn clinten vinden het belangrijk dat ook de Belastingdienstmedewerkers die discrimineerden verantwoordelijk worden gehouden, al weten zij bij hun aangifte niet precies wie dat zijn. Dat hoeft ook niet. Het is straks aan de politie en het Openbaar Ministerie om dat te onderzoeken en aan de rechter om te beoordelen of ze schuldig zijn.


https://www.nrc.nl/nieuws/2022/02/06...volgd-a4084551

----------


## Revisor

Toeriya (40) uit het Noord-Brabantse Oosterhout wil via de strafrechter genoegdoening voor wat haar is aangedaan. Foto Annabel Oosteweeghel 

*Interview*

*‘De overheid heeft van mij iemand gemaakt die ik niet wilde worden’*

Toeriya (40) Alleenstaande moeder Toeriya (40) is een van de gedupeerden van de Toeslagenaffaire die aangifte doen tegen ambtenaren van de Belastingdienst. Ze wordt in 2013 onterecht beticht van fraude. Daarna stapelen de schulden zich op en raakt ze overspannen.

Camil Driessen

6 februari 2022 om 21:02 

__________________________________________________ ____
*
Wat is het nieuws?*


Gedupeerden van de Toeslagenaffaire willen dat ambtenaren van de Belastingdienst *vervolgd worden wegens discriminatie*. De aangifte wordt zodanig opgesteld, dat andere gedupeerden zich kunnen aansluiten.

Aanleiding zijn bevindingen tijdens onafhankelijk intern onderzoek bij de Belastingdienst. Onderzoekers van PricewaterhouseCoopers (PwC) ontdekten tientallen gevallen waarbij „het risico op fraude werd gebaseerd op *persoonskenmerken zoals nationaliteit of uiterlijk*”.

„Uit het PwC-rapport kun je de conclusie afleiden dat Belastingdienstambtenaren *moedwillig discrimineerden*. Dat is strafbaar”, zegt advocaat Boumanjal, die spreekt van institutioneel racisme bij de fiscus.
__________________________________________________ ____

‘Ik wil die ambtenaren van de Belastingdienst recht in de ogen kijken als ik tijdens de rechtszaak mijn verhaal vertel. Dan zeg ik: ‘Dit is de vrouw, de moeder, die jullie kapot hebben gemaakt, terwijl ze jullie niks heeft misdaan’.”

In 2013 wordt de kinderopvangtoeslag van Toeriya (40) uit het Noord-Brabantse Oosterhout opeens geblokkeerd. Ze is een alleenstaande moeder met Marokkaanse wortels. Haar drie kinderen gaan naar een gastouder, terwijl zij werkt in haar net geopende beautysalon die ze met hulp van de gemeente is gestart. Ze ontvangt een starterslening en heeft in de opstartfase recht op een bijstandsuitkering voor zelfstandigen. Maandelijks ontvangt ze zo’n 1.800 euro kinderopvangtoeslag, die linea recta naar het gastouderbureau wordt overgemaakt.

„Het ging goed, maar toen kwamen opeens de rode enveloppen.” Post van de afdeling Toeslagen is rood en niet blauw, zoals bij de andere post van de Belastingdienst, vertelt Toeriya, die vanwege de stigma’s rond de Toeslagenaffaire niet met haar achternaam genoemd wil worden. Ze zou geen recht hebben op kinderopvangtoeslag en moest extra informatie naar de Belastingdienst sturen. Die verstuurt ze aangetekend, maar de Belastingdienst zegt niets te hebben ontvangen. Na een nieuwe poging vertelt een ambtenaar telefonisch dat het wl klopt en het probleem zal worden opgelost. Maar dat gebeurt niet en ze krijg een nieuwe behandelaar toegewezen, die daarna ook weer van het dossier verdwijnt. De vermeende fraude van Toeriya blijft daardoor in de lucht hangen.

*Dwangbevel van de gemeente*

Ondertussen ontvangt ze een dwangbevel van de gemeente Oosterhout. Die eist haar starterslening op en stopt haar uitkering per direct. Reden: van de fiscus heeft de gemeente gehoord dat Toeriya fraudeert. Noodgedwongen sluit ze haar beautysalon. Tijdens het gesprek bij de gemeente hierover in 2017 stort ze in. „Ik werd duizelig en het werd hol in mijn hoofd. ‘Moet u de Belastingdienst maar niet oplichten’, zeiden de ambtenaren tegen mij. Ik weet niet hoe, maar ik ben toen naar mijn ouders gegaan. ‘De gemeente heeft me voor fraudeur uitgemaakt, ze kunnen me elk moment komen halen’, vertelde ik. En toen viel ik flauw.”

Als haar kinderen ’s nachts naar de wc gaan, zien ze hun moeder beneden in de huiskamer ijsberen en huilen. De schulden stapelen zich op. Er wordt beslag gelegd op haar auto. Daardoor kan ze niet meer met haar zoontje, die een zeldzame lichamelijke beperking heeft, naar een speciale revalidatiekliniek in Utrecht. „Ik was elke dag bang dat ze ons uit huis zouden zetten.” De woningcorporatie staat op een dag daadwerkelijk met een verhuiswagen voor de deur, maar het gezin mag blijven op voorwaarde dat Toeriya geen huurbetaling meer mist.

Ze raakt overspannen. „Ik kon niet meer. De stekker was eruit. Ik kreeg uiteindelijk hulp van maatschappelijk werk. Die zag alle Belastingdienstbrieven die ik niet meer durfde open te maken onder mijn kussen liggen.” Vanwege haar fraudeverdenking worden ook alle andere toeslagen stopgezet. Het gezin van vier belandt in de schuldsanering en moet jarenlang van 70 euro in de maand rondkomen. 
*
Schulden weggestreept*

Net als alle gedupeerde toeslagouders heeft Toeriya 30.000 euro schadevergoeding ontvangen. De schulden die ze had, zijn weggestreept. Maar om al haar financile schade vergoed te krijgen, moet ze nog een ingewikkeld traject in. Ze ligt overhoop met de gemeente Oosterhout: „Waar is mijn in beslag genomen auto? Waar is mijn bedrijf dat ik moest sluiten? Waar zijn al mijn toeslagen die zijn stopgezet en waar ik recht op had? Waar is de kinderbijslag die ouders normaal opzij zetten om te sparen voor de opleiding of rijbewijs van hun kinderen?”

Los van het financile aspect, wil ze ook via de strafrechter genoegdoening voor wat haar is aangedaan. Vandaar dat ze maandag aangifte tegen de Belastingdienst doet. Ze wil dat wordt onderzocht of de ambtenaren die haar dossier behandelden haar hebben gediscrimineerd vanwege omdat zij – en de eigenaar van het gastouderbureau – een buitenlandse achtergrond hebben. Ze wil dat de betrokken ambtenaren voor de rechter komen. „Mijn kinderen is zo veel ontnomen. Ze zijn nooit op vakantie geweest, ze konden niet naar kinderfeestjes. Ze hebben jaren in de afgedragen kleren van neefjes en vrienden rondgelopen. En ik heb nooit kunnen genieten dat ik moeder ben geweest. Al die slapeloze nachten, al die angsten tot op de dag van vandaag. Ik ben niet meer de vrouw die ik was. De overheid heeft van mij iemand gemaakt die ik niet wilde worden.”


https://www.nrc.nl/nieuws/2022/02/06...orden-a4084552

----------


## Attitude

NOS Nieuws  Binnenland  zaterdag, 5 februari 17:37 

Hof vernietigend over Belastingdienst die echtpaar jarenlang achtervolgde.

 


Het gerechtshof Arnhem-Leeuwarden heeft de Belastingdienst stevig op de vingers getikt in een zaak waarin een bedrijf jarenlang ten onrechte door de instantie is achtervolgd. Opvallend zijn de felle bewoordingen in het arrest. Het hof vraagt zich onder meer af of "de rechter de Belastingdienst nog kan geloven".

Ook bleek een van de eigenaren van het gedupeerde bedrijf, zonder dat te weten, te zijn opgenomen in de omstreden Fraude Signalering Voorziening, een soort zwarte lijst van de Belastingdienst, waarop mensen stonden die als mogelijk fraudeur werden gezien.

Vorig jaar oordeelde de Autoriteit Persoonsgegevens dat de Belastingdienst met die lijst de kernbeginselen van de privacywet AVG op ernstige wijze heeft geschonden. Volgens het hof is het aannemelijk dat de vermelding op die lijst grote invloed heeft gehad op de manier waarop het bedrijf door de Belastingdienst is behandeld.

*400 blauwe enveloppen
*
De zaak draait om een besloten vennootschap van een echtpaar met verschillende andere bv's in beheer. Nadat een werknemer van een van die bv's werd gecontroleerd vanwege mogelijke fraude met de toeslagen van een kind, besloot een inspecteur van het belastingkantoor in Emmen om ook de eigenaren van de bv aan een controle te onderwerpen.

Volgens de ondernemer en zijn vrouw werd er door de Belastingdienst zonder inhoudelijke toetsing van uitgegaan dat ze priv niet te goeder trouw waren, waarna hun grove fraude werd verweten en een onderzoek volgde. Dat leidde tot hogere belastingaanslagen, naheffingen en verrekeningen.
Jarenlang werd het echtpaar door de Belastingdienst achtervolgd. Gedurende die periode belandden er zo'n 400 blauwe enveloppen op de deurmat en werden door het echtpaar ruim honderd bezwaarschriften ingediend.
"De fysieke en psychische stress van honderden blauwe enveloppes en het onbegrip van wat hun is overkomen, eisten en eisen nog steeds hun tol", zeggen ze tegen de rechter. Een van hen is met burn-outverschijnselen onder medische behandeling.

*Controleur bekend om strenge aanpak
*
De belastinginspecteur zei op de zitting dat hij "begrijpt dat de controle als streng werd ervaren". Degene die de controle uitvoerde, stond bij de Belastingdienst bekend om zijn strenge aanpak, aldus de inspecteur. Inmiddels werkt deze persoon niet meer als controleur. Toch houdt de inspecteur vol dat "niet onzorgvuldig is gehandeld" door de Belastingdienst.

Het hof oordeelt dat het hoger beroep van het echtpaar tegen de Belastingdienst gegrond is en bepaalt dat de inspecteur 25.000 euro moet betalen als tegemoetkoming in de proceskosten en het betaalde griffierecht moet vergoeden. Verder werd door de inspecteur toegezegd dat nog openstaande naheffingsaanslagen en loonheffingen vernietigd zullen worden.

Verschillende Kamerleden, onder wie Renske Leijten (SP) en Pieter Omtzigt (onafhankelijk lid) hebben de staatssecretaris van Financin vragen gesteld over de uitspraak.

NOS

----------


## Revisor

*Toeslagenaffaire*

* Mohammed El Bali (43) doet aangifte tegen de fiscus wegens discriminatie. ‘Je wordt altijd gezien als Marokkaan’* 

 Gedupeerde ouders van de toeslagenaffaire lopen mee in de Mars met de Moeders, in november vorig jaar. Beeld ANP

Al in 2008 stopte de Belastingdienst de kinderopvangtoeslag van alle klanten van het gastouderbureau Amira Children uit Utrecht. Na meer dan dertien jaar strijd doet eigenaar Mohammed El Bali (43) maandag aangifte tegen de fiscus wegens discriminatie. ‘Ik hoop dat meer gastouderbureaus zich nu durven uit te spreken.’ 

*Jan Kleinnijenhuis* 7 februari 2022, 14:07

Wat precies de aanleiding was, weet hij nog altijd niet. Maar ruim een jaar nadat Mohammed El Bali (43) in 2007 zijn gastouderbureau Amira Children was begonnen, werd plots de kinderopvangtoeslag van al zijn klanten stopgezet. En toen begon de strijd met de Belastingdienst.

“Onze klanten zijn binnenstebuiten gekeerd. Je kunt het zo gek niet verzinnen of ze moesten het aanleveren. Maar het was nooit genoeg om te bewijzen dat ze recht hadden op toeslagen, we hebben eindeloos bezwaren ingediend en rechtszaken gevoerd.”

Zijn klanten kregen te horen dat hun gastouderbureau fraudeerde, vertelt El Bali. Terwijl hij zelf nooit iets hoorde over dat hij verdacht werd van fraude. “Geen telefoontje, geen brief, niets. Ik heb op enig moment alles klaargelegd, ik verwachtte dat de Belastingdienst of de Fiod ieder moment zou binnenvallen. Maar tot op de dag van vandaag zijn ze nooit bij ons geweest.” 

*Eindeloos stukken insturen*

Sinds die eerste keer in 2008 bleven zijn klanten problemen houden bij de fiscus. Problemen zoals ze de afgelopen jaren meer naar buiten zijn gekomen in de toeslagenaffaire. Mensen die eindeloos stukken moeten opsturen, waarop de Belastingdienst zei ze nooit te hebben ontvangen. Of gedupeerden die om het minste betalingsverschil duizenden of tienduizenden euro's aan toeslagen moesten terug betalen.

El Bali zag naar eigen zeggen hoe de Belastingdienst in die beginjaren nog zoekende was. “In 2009 en 2010 wist de Belastingdienst zelf ook niet goed hoe ver ze moesten gaan met terugvorderen. Maar het werd wel duidelijk dat er steeds meer gezocht werd naar argumenten om het terugvorderen te rechtvaardigen.” 
*
Geheime fraudelijst*

En er viel El Bali nog iets op: om zich heen zag hij hoe vooral gastouderbureaus van allochtone ondernemers werden gecontroleerd. Er zou sprake zijn van een geheime lijst bij de Belastingdienst met bureaus die extra gecontroleerd moesten worden. Van een ambtenaar hoorde hij eens dat er op zijn afdeling werd gezegd: “Die Marokkanen zijn weer bezig.” Maar als hij daarnaar vroeg, of naar het bestaan van een fraudelijst, werd dat door ambtenaren ontkend.

Via een ander gastouderbureau kreeg_ Trouw_ echter inzage in een lijst uit 2014 met van fraude verdachte gastouderbureaus. De namen zouden zijn doorgegeven door het management van de afdeling Toeslagen van de Belastingdienst. Op die lijst staat ook de naam van het gastouderbureau van El Bali, Amira Children.

In mei 2020 deden de toenmalige staatssecretarissen Alexandra van Huffelen (toeslagen) en Hans Vijlbrief (Belastingdienst) zelf aangifte tegen de Belastingdienst, onder andere vanwege mogelijke discriminatie. Maar begin vorig jaar liet het Openbaar Ministerie weten geen strafrechtelijk onderzoek te zullen instellen. Volgens het OM zou uit ‘uitgebreid feitenonderzoek’ zijn gebleken dat ‘nationaliteit geen rol speelde’ bij de beoordeling van het recht op toeslagen.

Twee weken geleden concludeerde onderzoeksbureau PricewaterhouseCoopers (PwC) echter dat de Belastingdienst mensen op een geheime fraudelijst plaatste op basis van ‘nationaliteit of uiterlijke kenmerken’. Aanleiding voor El Bali en twee van zijn klanten om alsnog aangifte te doen tegen ambtenaren van de Belastingdienst wegens discriminatie. 

*‘Je wordt altijd gezien als Marokkaan’*

Het is lastig, zegt hij, om ‘de discriminatiekaart te trekken’. “Ook al woon ik al 43 jaar in Nederland, je wordt altijd gezien als Marokkaan. Van jongs af aan ben je niets anders gewend. Je wordt geweigerd bij de deur van de discotheek vanwege je uiterlijk, je wordt niet uitgenodigd als je gaat solliciteren vanwege je afkomst.”

Wat hem extra steekt, is dat hij nooit had verwacht dat die inherente discriminatie zich zou doortrekken naar de overheid. “De Belastingdienst kende ik als streng, maar rechtvaardig, voordat ik met deze zaak te maken kreeg. Maar dat klopt dus niet. De Belastingdienst heeft maar volgehouden dat er gefraudeerd is, terwijl er niets mis was bij ons. Je wordt beschuldigd, terwijl er niets mis was, en dat wisten ze.”

“Dan lees je het laatste rapport van PwC waarin staat dat welbewust mensen met een dubbele nationaliteit worden geregistreerd op de fraudelijst en dan wordt je vermoeden bewaarheid. Nu heb ik een stok om mee te slaan en aangifte te doen. De ambtenaren hadden kwade intenties en dat mag niet ongestraft blijven.”

Hoge verwachtingen heeft hij niet van de aangifte. “Er is naar aanleiding van de eerste aangifte geen onderzoek gedaan door het OM. Want PwC heeft nu wel aanwijzingen gevonden dat er geselecteerd is op nationaliteit en uiterlijke kenmerken, en mensen daarom als fraudeurs zijn bestempeld.” Zou het OM dan nu wel naar de Belastingdienst gaan om e-mails te doorzoeken, en te kijken welke rol nationaliteit en afkomst heeft gespeeld in de fraudeonderzoeken?

Toch hoopt El Bali dat zijn aangifte wel iets teweeg zal brengen. “Misschien zal de aangifte opnieuw geseponeerd worden, maar moet ik me er dan maar bij neerleggen en niets doen? Ik hoop vooral dat meer collega’s van andere gastouderbureaus zich nu durven uit te spreken, en vertellen wat zij de afgelopen jaren hebben meegemaakt.”


https://www.trouw.nl/binnenland/moha...kaan~b616a1ea/

----------


## Revisor

*Discriminatie*

* Belastingdienst hield jonge mannen met dure spullen en niet-westers uiterlijk extra in de gaten* 

 Beeld Sander Soewargana

Jonge mannen met veel ‘materieel bezit’ konden op extra belangstelling rekenen van de Belastingdienst. Zeker als zij een ‘niet-westers voorkomen’ hadden, blijkt uit antwoorden op Kamervragen. 

*Jan Kleinnijenhuis* 10 februari 2022, 15:16

De Belastingdienst beoordeelde het risico op fraude bij mensen onder andere op ‘een niet-westers voorkomen’. Ook de leeftijd, het geslacht en bezittingen van mensen waren criteria waarnaar werd gekeken bij het inschatten van frauderisico’s, zo laat onderzoeksbureau PricewaterhouseCoopers (PwC) weten.

De Tweede Kamer had om opheldering gevraagd nadat staatssecretaris Marnix van Rij (belastingdienst) eind januari liet weten dat nationaliteit en ‘uiterlijk voorkomen’ werden meegewogen om te bepalen of iemand als fraudeur op een geheime zwarte lijst werd geplaatst. Farid Azarkan (Denk) wilde weten om welke uiterlijke kenmerken het ging. 
*
‘Materieel bezit’*

Volgens de onderzoekers keken medewerkers van de Belastingdienst of iemand man was, en tussen de 18 en 35 jaar. Dat zouden ‘belangrijke risicosignaleringsfactoren’ zijn, zo schrijft PwC, evenals ‘materieel bezit’ zoals dure auto’s. PwC onderzocht hoe de Belastingdienst omging met fraudesignalen bij 1370 mensen, en alleen al in die groep trof het ‘tientallen voorbeelden’ aan waarbij het risico op fraude ‘werd gebaseerd op persoonskenmerken, zoals nationaliteit of uiterlijk voorkomen’. Staatssecretaris Van Rij zegt desondanks dat het niet duidelijk is of er sprake is van racisme bij de fiscus, zoals PvdA-kamerlid Henk Nijboer had gevraagd. Daar wil hij later op terugkomen.

Opvallend is dat PwC vermeldt dat er veel ‘selectieanalyses’ zijn gevonden waarbij (tweede) nationaliteit een criterium was. Dat duidt erop dat de Belastingdienst jarenlang bewust in zijn systemen heeft gezocht op (tweede) nationaliteit. 
*
‘Volkomen ontoelaatbaar’*

In mei 2020 erkende de Belastingdienst na onderzoek van _Trouw_ en _RTL Nieuws_ dat het tussen 2012 en 2015 in n specifiek geval had gezocht op nationaliteit, bij controle op de inkomstenbelasting. Dat zou zich beperkt hebben tot 11.000 mensen, maar het onderzoek van PwC doet vermoeden dat dit veel vaker voorkwam.

Een woordvoerder van de Belastingdienst stelde destijds dat na 2015 de gegevens over nationaliteit niet langer zouden zijn gebruikt. Het onderzoek van PwC loopt echter van 2014 tot en met 2019.

Een woordvoerder van de Belastingdienst zegt niet te kunnen aangeven wat de zogeheten ‘selectieanalyses’ zijn. “PwC heeft dat woord gebruikt, en ons deze week hun documentatie gegeven. Wij gaan dat eerst goed bekijken om te zien wat er precies mee bedoeld wordt.”

Hoewel Van Rij niet wil zeggen dat er sprake was van racisme, schrijft hij aan de Tweede Kamer dat ‘de signalen uit het onderzoek mij grote zorgen baren’. “Risico-inschattingen op basis van uiterlijk of andere volstrekt irrelevante kenmerken vind ik volkomen ontoelaatbaar.” 


https://www.trouw.nl/politiek/belast...aten~b20ac49a/

----------


## Revisor

*Belastingdienst*

* Aangifte tegen BOOS na oproep om namen te delen van ambtenaren die verantwoordelijk zijn voor toeslagenschandaal*

 Tim Hofman onthulde met het team van BOOS eerder seksueel grensoverschrijdend gedrag en machtsmisbruik bij het RTL-programma The Voice of Holland. Nu wil hij het toeslagenschandaal verder onderzoeken.Beeld ANP

De oproep van BOOS om namen van ambtenaren die verantwoordelijk zouden zijn voor het toeslagenschandaal te delen, is bij de Belastingdienst in het verkeerde keelgat geschoten. De grootste vakbond heeft aangifte gedaan.

*Jan Kleinnijenhuis* 22 februari 2022, 14:45

Binnen de Belastingdienst is grote onrust uitgebroken over de aankondiging van het programma BOOS dat het een uitzending gaat maken over het toeslagenschandaal. Vakbond NCF heeft aangifte gedaan tegen het programma, zo bevestigt voorzitter Albert van der Smissen.

Afgelopen vrijdag deed presentator Tim Hofman van BOOS een oproep via sociale media aan klokkenluiders om zich te melden als zij namen van ambtenaren kennen die zich niet aan de regels hebben gehouden bij de fiscus. “Wij willen weten: wie waren dat? Welke ambtenaren werken daar nu nog? Welke ambtenaren zijn ontslagen of gestraft, zoals de Belastingdienst ooit de ouders strafte?”

Vanuit de ambtelijke top werd diezelfde vrijdag nog intern gereageerd op die oproep. “Wij maken ons grote zorgen over de wijze waarop BOOS vormgeeft aan een publieke zoektocht naar individuele ambtenaren”, stellen directeur-generaal Toeslagen Ditte Hak, directeur-generaal Belastingdienst Peter Smink en de hoogste ambtelijke baas bij Financin, secretaris-generaal Bas van den Dungen, in een gezamenlijke verklaring op het intranet van de Belastingdienst. “Dat gaat wat ons betreft echt te ver.” 

*‘Lauwe reactie’*

Veel ambtenaren van de Belastingdienst reageren intern verbolgen op die verklaring. Ze vragen zich af wat de ambtelijke top gaat doen tegen de oproep, en roepen hen op om publiekelijk stelling te nemen. Ook willen zij weten wat de ambtelijke top gaat doen om een ‘goede en veilige werkomgeving’ te garanderen.

Voorzitter Albert van der Smissen van vakbond NCF, met naar eigen zeggen zesduizend leden verreweg de grootste vakbond binnen de Belastingdienst en het ministerie van financin, spreekt van ‘een wat lauwe reactie’ van de ambtelijke top. Hij werkt aan een brandbrief aan secretaris-generaal Van den Dungen. “Die moet duidelijk maken wat hij gaat doen om zijn medewerkers te beschermen en te ondersteunen.”

In een maandag gedateerde brief stelt de NCF aangifte te gaan doen tegen BOOS vanwege bedreiging. Dat is inmiddels gebeurd, bevestigt Van der Smissen. “Wat ons betreft is de grens van het toelaatbare in deze oproep overschreden en is het tijd voor juridische stappen”, zo staat in de brief. 
*
‘Dreigen met een afrekening’*

NCF spreekt van ‘regelrechte intimidatie van ambtenaren’. “Een journalist die openlijk op zoek gaat naar namen van ambtenaren die blijkbaar ‘gestraft hadden moeten worden zoals de Belastingdienst de ouders strafte’ beweert dat er ambtenaren in dienst zijn die hetzelfde verdienen. BNNVARA gaat hiermee niet journalistiek te werk, maar begeeft zich duidelijk op het vlak van eigenrichting. (…) Dit is geen journalistiek maar dreigen met een afrekening.”

De vakbond hekelt ook het feit dat de bewindspersonen van Financin zich onvoldoende uitspreken. Volgens de bond ontbreekt ‘elke reden om aan te nemen dat er ambtsmisdrijven gepleegd zijn’. “De bewindspersonen hebben de afgelopen drie jaar ook in de Tweede Kamer een situatie laten ontstaan waarin openlijk ambtenaren zonder aanleiding beschuldigd konden worden van misdrijven voor politiek gewin.” De bond verwijst naar de eerdere aangifte in mei 2020 wegens ambtsmisdrijven, die door het Openbaar Ministerie werd geseponeerd. 
*
Verkeerd genterpreteerd*

BOOS-omroep BNNVARA laat in een verklaring weten dat Hofman en zijn team al enkele maanden bezig zijn met een onderzoek naar de Belastingdienst. “De redactie heeft stukken ingezien waaruit blijkt dat er ambtenaren zijn die regels overtreden hebben en buiten het protocol gewerkt hebben. Onze vraag is: hoe is de Belastingdienst omgegaan met deze mensen? We willen weten of hier consequenties aan verbonden zijn en op welke posities deze mensen nu zitten. Dat wordt in de oproep bedoeld met: ‘zijn deze ambtenaren gestraft?’.”

Volgens BNNVARA heeft het NCF die oproep verkeerd genterpreteerd. “Het NCF doet het nu voorkomen alsof wij een lijst van alle betrokken ambtenaren naar buiten willen brengen en erop uit zijn om ‘personen te beschadigen’. Dat is niet het geval. Het noemen van namen zal alleen gebeuren als daarvoor voldoende aanleiding is en dit ook journalistiek verantwoord is.”

Volgens Van der Smissen wordt het tijd dat de ambtelijke top naar buiten treedt om de medewerkers van de Belastingdienst te beschermen. “Wij zijn in de media al langere tijd de pisang. Bij de Belastingdienst werken gewone mensen, die zich dagelijks met beroepseer voor de samenleving inzetten. De ambtelijke top mag wel eens de tanden laten zien, en als goed werkgever voor zijn mensen gaan staan.” 


https://www.trouw.nl/binnenland/aang...daal~b30c67ee/

----------


## Revisor

*Fraudecontroles*

* De Belastingdienst zag toch vooral ‘allochtonen’ als risico, blijkt uit onderzoek* 

 Beeld Bram Petraeus

De fiscus heeft bij fraudecontroles uitvoerig geselecteerd op afkomst, uiterlijk en nationaliteit, blijkt uit onderzoek van PricewaterhouseCoopers. Staatssecretaris Van Rij spreekt van ‘zeer ernstige’ bevindingen.

*Jan Kleinnijenhuis* 24 februari 2022, 15:46

Een onderzoek naar het aftrekken van giften in de belastingaangifte, waarbij alleen gekeken werd naar burgers met een Turkse of Marokkaanse (tweede) nationaliteit. De extra controle van aftrek van zorgkosten bij achternamen die eindigen op -ic. Of controlebezoeken bij startende ondernemers, maar dan alleen met allochtone achtergrond. 

De Belastingdienst bracht donderdag een keur aan dit soort voorbeelden naar buiten, waarbij medewerkers van de fiscus onder andere afkomst, uiterlijk en nationaliteit als risicosignalen interpreteerden voor mogelijk frauduleus handelen. Het heeft weken geduurd voordat staatssecretaris Marnix van Rij (Belastingdienst) meer inzage wilde geven, nadat hij eind januari al aan de Tweede Kamer meldde dat er was geselecteerd op ‘nationaliteit en uiterlijk voorkomen’.

Farid Azarkan (Denk) had Van Rij gevraagd om meer duidelijkheid, waarop de staatssecretaris twee weken geleden al liet weten dat er onder andere was gelet op ‘een niet-westers voorkomen’, en ook geslacht (man) leeftijd (18-35 jaar) en ‘materieel bezit’. 

*‘Veel allochtonen, meestal met partner’*

Met het openbaren van de voorbeelden wordt duidelijk dat de Belastingdienst vooral ‘allochtonen’ zag als een risico. “Veel allochtonen, meestal met partner”, staat bijvoorbeeld als aandachtspunt in een verslag uit 2014 van het Combiteam Aanpak Facilitators (CAF), dat ook veel fraudezaken bij toeslagen onderzocht. Belastingadviseurs werden onder de loep genomen als zij veel allochtone klanten hadden. In Maastricht kregen startende bedrijven extra aandacht als het om allochtone ondernemers ging. En in Breda werd iemand onderzocht die samenwoonde met ‘allemaal allochtone familienamen’.

Eigenlijk is het toeval dat de informatie is achterhaald. Ondanks alle eerdere aanwijzingen van selectie op nationaliteit en mogelijke discriminatie, is de fiscus daar zelf nooit naar op zoek geweest. PricewaterhouseCoopers (PwC) had als opdracht te onderzoeken welke gevolgen burgers en bedrijven hadden van het feit dat zij op een illegale zwarte lijst waren geplaatst, de zogeheten Fraude Signaleringsvoorziening (FSV). In die zoektocht stuitte PwC op de voorbeelden, ‘die hun aandacht trokken’, aldus Van Rij. 
*
Nog geen nader onderzoek*

Aangezien PwC slechts onderzoek deed naar 1380 burgers en bedrijven, en daarin al tientallen voorbeelden tegenkwam, ligt het voor de hand dat het probleem veel breder binnen de Belastingdienst speelt. Dat wordt vooralsnog niet nader onderzocht. “Die vraag is nog niet aan de orde geweest”, zegt de woordvoerder van Van Rij. Wel schrijft de staatssecretaris aan de Tweede Kamer ‘de lopende gesprekken over rechtsstatelijk handelen en het toepassen van de menselijke maat te intensiveren’.

Van Rij noemt de bevindingen van PwC ‘zeer ernstig’. “ Burgers hebben er recht op dat de Belastingdienst effectief toeziet op de juistheid van belastingaangiften en toeslagenaanvragen. Dat moet altijd gebeuren op een eerlijke, onbevooroordeelde manier. Bij verschillende van de bijgevoegde voorbeelden was dat niet het geval.”

PvdA-Kamerlid Henk Nijboer had Van Rij in januari al gevraagd of er sprake is van racisme door de Belastingdienst. Op die vraag gaat hij niet in. “We hebben nog te weinig informatie en context over de voorbeelden om daaruit conclusies te kunnen trekken. Daar moeten we op een later moment op terugkomen”, licht zijn woordvoerder toe. 

In mei 2020 onthulden _Trouw_ en _RTL Nieuws_ al dat de Belastingdienst tussen 2012 en 2015 had geselecteerd op nationaliteit bij controle op de inkomstenbelasting. De Belastingdienst was destijds stellig dat het om slechts n geval was gegaan, waarbij 11.000 burgers extra controle kregen. Na 2015 zouden gegevens over (tweede) nationaliteit niet meer gebruikt zijn. Uit het onderzoek van PwC blijkt dat dat niet klopt.  


https://www.trouw.nl/binnenland/de-b...zoek~bf17845e/

----------


## Revisor

*Belastingdienst zag buitenlandse afkomst vaak als risicofactor*

Belastingdienst Veel allochtonen als klant? Dat vond de Belastingdienst verdacht. Uit een rapport blijkt dat profileren op afkomst regelmatig voorkwam.

*Rik Rutten* 24 februari 2022 om 20:52

Staatssecretaris Marnix van Rij (Belastingdienst, CDA) gaat gesprekken over het belang van rechtsstatelijk handelen door de Belastingdienst intensiveren. Foto Bart Maat/ANP

Heb je een niet-Nederlands paspoort? Dan stond je bij de fraudeopsporing van de Belastingdienst vaak al bij voorbaat met n-nul achter. Ondernemers, belastingadviseurs, toeslagaanvragers: keer op keer betekende een buitenlandse afkomst een streepje achter je naam.

Het blijkt uit de vele voorbeelden in een inventarisatie van advies- en accountantskantoor PwC. Dat onderzocht eerder al hoe burgers op de zwarte lijst van de Belastingdienst konden belanden, de zogeheten FSV-lijst, en stuitte daarbij tientallen keren op vermeldingen van nationaliteit, achtergrond of zelfs uiterlijk.

Wat die vermeldingen concreet betekenden, bleef onduidelijk. Op verzoek van Kamerlid Farid Azarkan (Denk) deed PwC een vervolgonderzoek, dat staatssecretaris Marnix van Rij (Belastingdienst, CDA) donderdag naar de Tweede Kamer stuurde. 

De voorbeelden zijn legio, blijkt uit het overzicht van PwC. Een enkele keer is het de toon die wringt. Zoals de ambtenaar van de Belastingdienst die tijdens een toeslagenonderzoek aan een medewerker van de politie mailt: Je begrijpt het al. Jij bent een autochtoon, dus jij betaalt wel alles terug tot op de laatste cent. Ha, ha

Veel vaker gaat het niet om individuele uitschieters, maar wordt in keurige ambtenarentaal beschreven dat niet-Nederlandse nationaliteiten extra onderzoek verdienen. Allochtoon en Buitenlands duiken met regelmaat op in verslagen en selectiemechanismen, overal in het land en bij diverse onderdelen van de Belastingdienst  lang niet alleen bij de dienst Toeslagen.
*
Jong in leeftijd*

Fraudeurs zijn doorgaans jong in leeftijd, voornamelijk van het mannelijk geslacht en vaak van buitenlandse komaf, meldt een daderprofiel uit 2013. In een analyse van het klantenbestand van een onderzochte ondernemer staat: Zij zijn voor 90% of meer van allochtone afkomst.

In een MKB-onderzoek in Amsterdam wordt het aantal werknemers met een buitenlandse nationaliteit, en in het bijzonder met een Oost-Europees paspoort, meegeteld als risicofactor.

Zulke risicoprofielen keren vaker terug. Zo concludeert een mkb-onderzoek in Maastricht dat specifieke frauderisicos bij mkbers van buitenlandse origine spelen, met een verschillende risicoschets voor ondernemers van westerse (verhoogd risico op oneigenlijk ondernemerschap) en niet-westerse (verhoogd risico op vroegtijdige beindiging en betalingsachterstand) afkomst.

In een instructiedocument van een ander project in Maastricht staat hoe wordt bepaald welke startende ondernemers in aanmerking komen voor een startersbezoek. Ze worden geselecteerd op factoren waaronder de sector waarin de starter actief is (horeca/shoarma), het bedrijfsadres, maar ook herkomst ondernemer (allochtoon/buitenland).
*
Tussenpersonen onderzocht*

In Roermond wordt zelfs een heel apart traject opgezet om allochtone starters ook na hun eerste bezoek te blijven volgen (Bijzonder aan de benadering van deze klanten is het culturele aspect).

Als het Combiteam Aanpak Facilitators (CAF), dat zich richtte op tussenpersonen zoals kinderopvangbureaus en belastingadviseurs, een lijstje met aandachtspunten opstelt, is een van de factoren uit het klantenbestand die op fraude wijzen: Veel allochtonen, meestal met partner.

Eerder werd vanuit de fiscus aangevoerd dat nationaliteiten alleen werden meegenomen in onderzoeken als daarmee iets anders in kaart gebracht kon worden. Een snelle stijging van het aantal toeslagaanvragen van mensen met bijna allemaal dezelfde nationaliteit kon bijvoorbeeld duiden op misbruik, ongeacht wat die nationaliteit was. Dat in onderlinge communicatie was gesproken over een nest Antillianen was afschuwelijk, zo heette het, maar ook een incident.
*
Steekproef van 1.380 gevallen*

Van zon verklaring kan nu geen sprake zijn: het profileren gebeurt niet in mailwisselingen of als omweg, maar was deel van handleidingen en risicoprofielen. Het is ook goed mogelijk dat er meer gevallen zijn. PwC deed het onderzoek aan de hand van een steekproef van 1.380 gevallen waarin burgers en bedrijven werden onderzocht  een fractie van het totale aantal fraudeonderzoeken.

De constateringen uit het rapport zijn zeer ernstig, schrijft Van Rij in een Kamerbrief. Dit past op geen enkele wijze bij de rechtstatelijk correcte en professionele Belastingdienst die ik voor ogen heb.

De staatssecretaris noemt het essentieel dat dit soort voorbeelden zich niet meer voordoen en kondigt aan dat gesprekken over het belang van rechtsstatelijk handelen en het toepassen van de menselijke maat binnen de Belastingdienst worden gentensiveerd.


https://www.nrc.nl/nieuws/2022/02/24...iscus-a4094019

----------


## Revisor

*Belastingdienst gebruikte handleiding om frauderisico op basis van nationaliteit vast te stellen*

Fraude De Belastingdienst gebruikte tussen 2014 en 2019 een handleiding waarin stond dat frauderisicos van burgers die belastingaangifte deden, ingeschat mochten worden op basis van nationaliteit. Dat blijkt uit onderzoek van PwC.

*Flri Hofman* 29 maart 2022 om 17:46

Het hoofdkantoor van de Belastingdienst in Den Haag. Foto Sem van der Wal/ANP

De Belastingdienst gebruikte jarenlang een handleiding waarin stond dat frauderisicos van burgers die belastingaangifte deden, ingeschat mochten worden op basis van nationaliteit. Dat blijkt dinsdag uit twee gepubliceerde onderzoeken van advies- en accountantskantoor PwC in opdracht van het ministerie van Financin. Mensen die op deze manier werden gesignaleerd, kwamen tot 2018 op de zogeheten Fraudesignaleringsvoorziening, de FSV, terecht. Dat kon weer tot gevolg hebben dat mensen werden uitgesloten van schuldsanering of geen persoonlijke betalingsregeling konden treffen. Ook werd het in dat geval onmogelijk om een onderneming op te richten. Op deze zwarte lijst kwamen daadwerkelijke fraudeurs terecht, maar in veel gevallen ook onschuldige burgers.

Analisten van de Belastingdienst gebruikten het systeem detectie aan de poort om uit de 12 miljoen definitieve belastingaangiften per jaar een selectie van 20.000 te maken voor verdere controle. Belastingaangiftes waarover vermoedens bestonden van fraude, kwamen op de FSV terecht. Volgens het PwC-onderzoek had de Belastingdienst voor detectie aan de poort-analisten tussen 2014 en 2019 handleidingen met daarin beslisregels. Daarin stond dat ook persoonlijke kenmerken als nationaliteit en leeftijd konden leiden tot zon controle. Ook op basis van met persoonlijke kenmerken samenhangende fiscale factoren konden de frauderisicos ingeschat worden: zo kon een gift aan een moskee er mogelijk voor zorgen dat iemand op de FSV-lijst terechtkwam.
*
Daderprofiel*

Ook had de fiscus een zogeheten daderprofiel opgesteld van iemand die het detectie aan de poort-systeem zou moeten detecteren als mogelijke fraudeur en voor verdere controle. Het daderprofiel zag er volgens PwC als volgt uit: laag inkomen volgens de contra-informatie, (boven)modaal loon volgens aangifte, doorgaans jong (18-35), vaak geen fiscale partner, veelal man en vaak van buitenlandse komaf. Contra-informatie is alle informatie die de Belastingdienst van derde partijen over een burger weet te verzamelen. 

PwC zegt niet te kunnen herleiden of de handleiding ook daadwerkelijk is toegepast door medewerkers van de Belastingdienst. Desalniettemin noemt staatssecretaris Marnix van Rij (Belastingdienst, CDA) de bevindingen van PwC ernstig en zegt hij geschrokken te zijn van de rapporten. Selectie kan nooit plaatsvinden op karakteristieken van de belastingplichtige die niet relevant zijn, aldus de staatssecretaris. Het feit dat PwC voorbeelden heeft gevonden van vermeldingen van nationaliteit in handleidingen en een daderprofiel is onacceptabel en moreel verwerpelijk.

De FSV raakte voor het eerst in opspraak rondom de Toeslagenaffaire, omdat gedupeerden op de lijst terecht kwamen en daardoor alle eerder gekregen kinderopvangtoeslag terug moesten betalen - in veel gevallen onterecht. Later bleek dat k burgers die aangifte voor de inkomstenbelasting deden op de FSV terecht konden komen: in tientallen gevallen gebeurde dat mede op basis van nationaliteit en uiterlijk, bleek uit eerdere onderzoeken van PwC. In veel gevallen konden mensen bovendien op de lijst belanden omdat onderdelen van de fiscus niet goed met elkaar werkten. Een signaal bij het ene onderdeel van de Belastingdienst, kon bij een ander deel van de organisatie als bewijs van fraude worden genterpreteerd. 



https://www.nrc.nl/nieuws/2022/03/29...ellen-a4105621

----------


## Revisor

*Fraudelijsten*

*De Belastingdienst ondermijnt het vertrouwen van moslims in de overheid*

 Bezoekers van de Turkse Ulumoskee in Utrecht tijdens het avondgebed. Beeld ANP

Moslims die een gift geven aan de moskee, zijn bij de Belastingdienst op de zwarte lijst van mogelijke fraudeurs gekomen. Wanneer houdt dit racisme op, vragen verbijsterde moslims zich af. 

Maaike van Houten 30 maart 2022, 14:47

Dit is de zoveelste stomp in de maag, zegt Nourdin El Ouali, directeur van Spior, koepel van tachtig islamitische organisaties in de Rijnmond. Hij reageert daarmee op het nieuws dat de Belastingdienst mensen op de zwarte lijst plaatste als ze giften gaven aan de moskee. 

Het vertrouwen van moslims in de Belastingdienst en breder, in de overheid, wordt nog verder ondermijnd, stelt El Ouali. Dat was na de toeslagenaffaire, berichten over etnisch profileren bij de Belastingdienst en politie en onderzoeken onder moslims al niet best. Dit is geen losstaand feit, dit komt bovenop al die eerdere negatieve ervaringen.

El Ouali waarschuwt dat het wantrouwen van moslims in de overheid grote maatschappelijke consequenties heeft. Hij noemt de lage opkomst onder kiezers met een migratie-achtergrond bij de gemeenteraadsverkiezingen. Ook wijst hij op de geringe bereidheid om zich te laten vaccineren, wat volgens hem ook komt doordat de overheid niet wordt vertrouwd. 

*Een heel duidelijk voorbeeld van institutioneel racisme*

Spior kreeg al eerder signalen van de zwarte lijst. Samen met zes regionale koepels schreef de organisatie vorige week een brief aan staatssecretaris Marnix van Rij (CDA). Ze roepen hem op aangifte te doen tegen de ambtenaren van de Belastingdienst die zich schuldig hebben gemaakt aan discriminatie.

In een reactie noemde Van Rij het gedrag van de Belastingdienst discriminatoir. Maar van racisme wil hij niet spreken. Voor El Ouali staat institutioneel racisme onomstotelijk vast. Als je vraagt hoe institutioneel racisme eruitziet, dan is het dit. Een deel van de samenleving, in dit geval moslims, wordt benadeeld en op achterstand gezet. Vaak is dat moeilijk hard te maken, maar dit is een heel duidelijk voorbeeld van institutioneel racisme.

El Ouali vreest dat moslims bang worden nog te doneren aan de moskee. Indirect tast dat het recht om je te verenigen aan, vindt hij. Mensen zullen zeggen: het is beter om niet te geven. Daarmee ondermijn je de vrijheid van vereniging.

*Is het de bedoeling dat moskeen het financieel moeilijk krijgen?*

Yucel Aydemir, voorzitter van de Ulumoskee in Utrecht, gaat ervan uit dat de inkomsten voor zijn moskee nog verder gaan afnemen, na de economische crisis en corona. Dit zal zeker effect hebben, zegt hij. Je wilt geen ruzie met de Belastingdienst. Dan kan je nog beter geen geld geven aan de moskee, zullen mensen denken.

De giften van de 1300  1400 donateurs zijn de belangrijkste inkomstenbron van de Ulumoskee, de grootste van Nederland. Waarom doet de overheid dit, vraagt Aydemir zich af. Is het doel dat moskeen worden belemmerd, dat ze het financieel moeilijk krijgen?

Aydemir vindt het echt onbegrijpelijk hoe de overheid met moslims omgaat. Wanneer gaan ze burgers als n groep beschouwen? De moskee doet er volgens de voorzitter alles aan om polarisatie tegen te gaan. Maar dat wordt erg moeilijk, zegt hij, als de overheid doorgaat met moslims in een kwaad daglicht te stellen. We worden constant getypeerd als fraudeur, als crimineel. Ik word hier woedend van.

Volgens El Ouadi moet de overheid nu alles op alles zetten om het vertrouwen van moslims te herwinnen. Dat kan volgens hem door te investeren in nieuwe, positieve ervaringen middels het opzetten van een sociale agenda, samen met organisaties die directe contacten hebben in de moslimgemeenschap.


https://www.trouw.nl/religie-filosof...heid~b282d916/

----------


## Revisor

*

We moeten de processen bij de Belastingdienst institutioneel racisme noemen*

Racisme Noem het beestje bij de naam, staatssecretaris Van Rij: bij uw Belastingdienst heerst institutioneel racisme, schrijven Amma Asante en Hanneke Felten. En pak het dan ook aan.

Gedupeerde ouders van de toeslagenaffaire. Foto RAMON VAN FLYMEN / ANP

Volgens staatssecretaris Marnix van Rij (Belastingen, CDA) is er geen sprake van racisme bij de Belastingdienst. Daar zou pas sprake van zijn bij stelselmatig en bewust vernederen. Deze zelfbedachte definitie van racisme raakt kant noch wal. In dit geval hebben we het over institutioneel racisme en dat gaat over uitkomsten, niet over intenties. Of het racistisch bedoeld is, is niet na te gaan en is ook niet interessant. Belangrijker is dat we institutioneel racisme erkennen, zodat het aangepakt kan worden. 
*
Amma Asante* en *Hanneke Felten* zijn onderzoekers bij Movisie.

Volgens de NOS zijn er bij de Belastingdienst handleidingen gevonden waaruit blijkt dat inschattingen van frauderisicos werden gebaseerd op persoonskenmerken, nationaliteit en leeftijd. Ook is er gekeken naar in welke mate mensen giften aan moskeen betalen. Ook stond er een daderprofiel in de handleidingen: Iemand met onder meer een laag inkomen, een modaal loon, doorgaans jong (...) en vaak van buitenlandse afkomst werd extra in de gaten gehouden. Simpel gezegd: er werd gediscrimineerd.
*
Zeer onrechtmatig*

Dat gebeurde niet door toevallige individuele medewerkers, maar vormde een onderdeel van de processen in de organisatie. De term die wetenschappers hanteren voor dit soort situaties is institutioneel racisme. Er is sprake van institutioneel racisme als de processen, het beleid en de (geschreven en ongeschreven) regels van instituten of organisaties ertoe leiden dat er ongelijkheid is tussen mensen van verschillende afkomst, huidskleur of religie. Dat is dus precies wat er aan de hand is bij de Belastingdienst.

Er is zelfs niet alleen sprake van ongelijkheid, maar van zeer onrechtmatige behandeling. 

Dat Van Rij zich beroept op de intenties (het moet bewust gebeurd zijn om racisme te zijn) is niet vreemd en ook niet typisch iets voor Van Rij. Veel mensen denken dat iets pas racistisch is wanneer het ook zo bedoeld is. Racisme ontkennen is iets wat we vaker zien en wat onder meer te maken heeft met een gebrek aan kennis van racisme in het heden en het verleden. 

In Nederland lijkt het soms zelfs een nationale sport: er wordt met veel emotie vaak beargumenteerd dat we hier in Nederland cht niet racistisch zijn. Belangrijk is om die emoties even te parkeren en om de kwestie wetenschappelijk te bekijken.

Vanuit de sociale psychologie weten we dat de meeste mensen onbewust vooroordelen hebben op basis van onder meer huidskleur en afkomst. Die vooroordelen benvloeden het handelen en kunnen dus zorgen voor ongelijke behandeling. Denk aan de veelvuldige discriminatie die in Nederland voorkomt in werving en selectie. Een test met exact dezelfde cvs, maar een andere naam wijst uit dat iemand met een Nederlands klinkende naam zon 60 procent meer kans heeft om door de eerste ronde van de selectie te komen dan iemand met een Arabisch klinkende naam.

_De term die wetenschappers hanteren voor dit soort situaties is institutioneel racisme
_
Het is bekend dat dit voor een groot deel een onbewust proces is. Het kan zijn dat Marieke en Jeroen, managers bij een bedrijf, de intentie hebben om iedere sollicitant gelijk te behandelen. Maar bij het bekijken van de brief en het cv van Maarten kregen ze meteen een positief gevoel. Ze weten ook niet precies waarom. Bij de brief en het cv van Mehmet hadden ze een minder positief gevoel, ook al voldeed hij beter aan de functie-eisen voor de baan. Dat Marieke en Jeroen zich er echter niet van bewust zijn dat zij een voorkeur hebben voor witte mensen, maakt de situatie niet minder onrechtvaardig of minder vernederend voor de mensen die keer op een keer een baan aan hen voorbij zien gaan. Puur en alleen vanwege hun achternaam. 
*
Witte mensen*

Intenties zijn dus niet zo interessant. Wat er gaande is, de waarneembare werkelijkheid, is veel relevanter. Als processen en regels binnen organisaties ertoe leiden dat structureel witte mensen worden voorgetrokken en/of anderen juist worden achtergesteld, dan is er sprake van een ernstig probleem. De term institutioneel racisme gebruiken wetenschappers om te wijzen op dit probleem en is dan ook passend om in de situatie van de Belastingdienst te gebruiken.

We moeten het beestje bij de naam durven noemen. Dan kunnen we namelijk beginnen met het ontwikkelen van een _evidence based_ aanpak. Dat begint met alle processen en regels boven tafel krijgen die leiden tot ongelijkheid. Vervolgens moeten deze aangepast worden in de structuur, de cultuur en werkwijzen van de organisatie. Simpel gezegd moet het allemaal flink op de schop. Dus niet even een bewustwordingscursusje volgen en het is opgelost  we weten uit onderzoek dat die cursussen vaak niet het gewenste effect hebben , maar een grondige herziening van de processen en (geschreven en ongeschreven) regels binnen de organisatie. 

Een flinke klus, dus een gelegenheid voor Van Rij om de handen uit de mouwen te steken. Zo kan de staatssecretaris meteen het goede voorbeeld geven aan de rest van het land.


https://www.nrc.nl/nieuws/2022/03/31...cisme-a4105909

----------


## Revisor

*Het kabinet moet stoppen met doen alsof er geen institutioneel racisme is*

Toeslagenaffaire

29 januari 2022

Je hoopt steeds: de bodem zal nu wel bereikt zijn. Bij de problemen rond de Belastingdienst lijkt er geen bodem te zijn. Steeds weer zijn er onthullingen die de rechtsstaat en het rechtsgevoel doen sidderen. Dat de Toeslagenaffaire tot onmetelijk leed bij tienduizenden gezinnen leidde, was al duidelijk. Daar kwam vorig jaar oktober het nieuws bij dat de door de staat veroorzaakte financile ellende ook vaak tot uithuisplaatsingen van kinderen heeft geleid. En afgelopen week waren er twee schokkende rapporten van adviesbureau PwC. Daarin staat dat bij de Belastingdienst voor het inschatten van frauderisicos ook werd gekeken naar nationaliteit en uiterlijk. Gegevens van burgers werden ook nog eens slordig rondgestuurd.

Institutioneel racisme  het is een woord dat premier Mark Rutte (VVD) nooit graag in de mond heeft genomen. Dat toeslagenouders de kop van Jut werden van de politieke wens, ook aangewakkerd door de Tweede Kamer, om fraude met sociale uitkeringen zo hard mogelijk aan te pakken, werd liever verklaard als een ongelukkige samenloop van omstandigheden. Ook de reactie deze week van Marnix van Rij (CDA), de nieuwe staatssecretaris van Financin, past in dat stramien. Van Rij noemde de onthullingen terecht onacceptabel, maar ging het woord racisme uit de weg. Volgens de staatssecretaris zijn nadere onderzoeken nodig. Dat klinkt niet bepaald als de nieuwe bestuurscultuur die het kabinet-Rutte IV heeft beloofd. Na zoveel jaren bureaucratische wreedheid hebben burgers meer dan ooit recht op glasheldere antwoorden, die blijk geven van oprechte zelfreflectie. Draai niet langer om de hete brij heen.

Centraal in de PwC-rapporten staat de Fraudesignaleringsvoorziening, de FSV, een intussen uitgeschakelde zwarte lijst waarop de Belastingdienst mogelijke fraudeurs bijhield. Zon 7.400 burgers zijn ten onrechte onder intensief toezicht geplaatst. Wie niet op de lijst hoorde, werd er niet voortvarend vanaf gehaald. Met alle gevolgen van dien in het dagelijkse leven: wie op de FSV-lijst staat is bijvoorbeeld uitgesloten van hulp bij schuldsanering en kan ook geen persoonlijke betalingsregelingen meer treffen. 

De onderzoekers ontdekten veel meer: bij het inschatten van frauderisicos werd gelet op persoonskenmerken zoals nationaliteit of uiterlijk voorkomen. PwC kwam tientallen voorbeelden tegen van deze praktijk. Dat tweede nationaliteiten in het systeem werden opgeslagen was al langer bekend. Dat medewerkers van de Belastingdienst elkaar e-mails stuurden over uiterlijk en nationaliteit, soms met in de bijlagen zelfs scans van paspoorten, nog niet. Mogelijk is dat reden tot strafvervolging. Helaas wordt in de PwC-rapporten weinig concreet gemaakt over wat er precies is uitgewisseld, door wie en hoe vaak. Gaat het hier om ambtenaren die op eigen gezag de wet overtraden? Of zijn ze op pad gestuurd om op deze manier te werk te gaan? Urgente vragen, die zonder treuzelen antwoord behoeven.

De Belastingdienst is van oudsher belast met het innen van geld. Vanaf 2004 kwam daar de verantwoordelijkheid bij om (kinderopvang-)toeslagen uit te betalen. De Toeslagenaffaire wordt vaak verklaard vanuit de ambtelijke kortsluiting die de vermenging van deze taken tot gevolg had: de Belastingdienst was niet ingesteld op deze nieuwe sociale functie. Het is een belangrijk narratief dat vaak ter verdediging van de fiscus wordt aangehaald. Dat narratief wordt door de PwC-rapporten onderuitgehaald. Wat de onderzoekers laten zien is dat niet alleen toeslagenouders doelwit waren: ook burgers die belastingaangifte deden  toch al eeuwen de _core business_ van de Belastingdienst  konden door hun uiterlijk of nationaliteit in de problemen raken. Het probleem van institutionele vooringenomenheid reikt dus verder dan toeslagenouders alleen. Een affaire die in alle opzichten onvoorstelbaar was, is daarmee nog onvoorstelbaarder geworden.

Kan dit kabinet het tij keren? Het recente coalitieakkoord biedt hoop, al is het maar omdat de woorden institutioneel racisme en etnisch profileren erin staan. De nieuwe coalitie wil anti-discriminatierechercheurs inzetten om de aangiftebereidheid te vergroten. Tegelijkertijd zijn er zorgelijke signalen: de twee PwC-rapporten konden al in december worden gepubliceerd, maar het gebeurde pas dinsdag, vlak voor de coronapersconferentie, die steevast door miljoenen burgers wordt bekeken. Van Rij ontkende dat de timing bewust was gekozen. Hij had er geen seconde over nagedacht dat publicatie van twee explosieve rapporten samenviel met deze aandachtslurpende gebeurtenis. Dat klinkt sympathiek  wij opereren onafhankelijk  maar juist in deze affaire, die al zoveel leed heeft veroorzaakt, is langer dan een seconde nadenken sterk aan te raden.


_Dit is het dagelijkse commentaar van NRC. Het bevat meningen, interpretaties en keuzes. Ze worden geschreven door een groep redacteuren, geselecteerd door de hoofdredacteur. In de commentaren laat NRC zien waar het voor staat. Commentaren bieden de lezer een handvat, een invalshoek, het is eerste hulp bij het nieuws van de dag._ 


https://www.nrc.nl/nieuws/2022/01/29...me-is-a4083628

----------


## Revisor

*Commentaar*

*Werkwijze Belastingdienst is geen discriminatie, maar institutioneel racisme*

2 april 2022

Het kan kennelijk nog erger. Dat is de enige conclusie na een week waarin de Belastingdienst voor de zoveelste keer negatief in het nieuws komt. Dit keer naar aanleiding van de laatste twee alarmerende rapporten van consultancybureau PricewaterhouseCoopers (PwC). 

PwC concludeert dat de Belastingdienst bij de aangifte inkomstenbelasting jarenlang werkte met een zogenoemd daderprofiel waarin nationaliteit en leeftijd een belangrijke rol speelden. Ook mensen die geld schonken aan moskeen kregen een vinkje achter hun naam. Niet-Nederlandse mannen van een bepaalde leeftijd werden vaker bestempeld als fraudeur dan hun Nederlandse evenknie. 
*
Beschamend*

Het is het zoveelste bewijs dat de Belastingdienst discrimineert. De Autoriteit Persoonsgegevens kwam afgelopen zomer tot dezelfde conclusie in de toeslagenaffaire. De werkwijze van de dienst was onrechtmatig, discriminerend en onbehoorlijk. 

Wat de situatie nog pijnlijker maakt, is dat de Belastingdienst niet transparant is. In het laatste rapport trok PwC de bedroevende conclusie dat het niet kan nagaan wie verantwoordelijk is voor de discriminerende werkwijze. De Belastingdienst kan geen documenten aanleveren, aldus de onderzoekers.

Beschamend. Je mag ervan uitgaan dat iedere professionele organisatie de eigen werkwijze zorgvuldig vastlegt. Dat geldt in het bijzonder voor de Belastingdienst  een organisatie die het moet hebben van het vertrouwen van de burgers. Dat vertrouwen is inmiddels zo geschaad dat van verschillende kanten wordt opgeroepen aangifte te doen. Moslimkoepels vragen staatssecretaris van Rij (fiscaliteit en belastingdienst) naar het Openbaar Ministerie te stappen. 
*
Bewijsmateriaal verdwijnt nog steeds zomaar*

Dit is een ultieme stap. En de houding van de staatssecretaris draagt daaraan bij. Van Rij spreekt weliswaar van een verwerpelijke en discriminatoire werkwijze, maar weigert het woord institutioneel racisme in de mond te nemen, wat het wel degelijk is. Hij zoekt voorlopig niet uit wie hiervoor verantwoordelijk is, maar richt zich liever op de toekomst en noemt daarvoor een aantal verbeterpunten.

Dat is niet goed genoeg. De Belastingdienst is vaker aangesproken op de discriminerende werkwijze. Het vorige kabinet deed zelfs aangifte tegen de Toeslagenafdeling vanwege knevelarij, het onrechtmatig afhandig maken van geld van burgers, en discriminatie. Het OM besloot de Belastingdienst toen niet te vervolgen.

Je zou verwachten dat deze aangifte de dienst wakker schudde, maar de conclusies van PwC wekken niet die indruk. Bewijsmateriaal verdwijnt nog steeds zomaar, en artikel 1 van de Grondwet  een gelijke behandeling van alle burgers  wordt niet nageleefd. Deze staatsrechtelijke problemen moeten nu met grote urgentie worden aangepakt door de staatssecretaris. Niets doen is geen optie meer als hij het gedeukte vertrouwen in de Belastingdienst wil herstellen.
_
Het commentaar is de mening van Trouw, verwoord door leden van de hoofdredactie en senior redacteuren.


_https://www.trouw.nl/opinie/werkwijz...isme~bc9409de/

----------


## Revisor

*Interview Toeslagenaffaire*

*Pieter Omtzigt heeft er geen vertrouwen in dat de gevolgen van het Belastingdienstschandaal ooit netjes worden opgelost*

 Pieter Omtzigt (Groep Omtzigt) in de Tweede Kamer, februari.
Beeld ANP

Pieter Omtzigt is een halfjaar terug in politiek Den Haag, waar hij keihard aanloopt tegen de beperkingen van een afgesplitst Kamerlid. Mijn plan was iedere ochtend naar het koffiezetapparaat lopen en een paar uur werken. Dat laatste lukte niet heel erg goed.

Esther Lammers en Bart Zuidervaart 4 april 2022, 15:42

Als Pieter Omtzigt zich boos maakt, gaat hij niet harder praten, of sneller. Hij maakt geen wilde armgebaren. Omtzigt schakelt dan juist een tandje terug. Zijn toon wordt rustiger, maar de woorden klinken indringend: Het is mij volstrekt duidelijk dat de rechtsbescherming bij het uit huis plaatsen van kinderen volstrekt niet op orde is in dit land. Het gaat om een van de meest ingrijpende dingen die je een mens in het leven kunt aandoen. Een kind weghalen. Artikel 8 van het Europees Verdrag voor de Rechten van de Mens regelt het recht op eerbiediging van het gezinsleven. En de overheid doet daar vervolgens de meest grove inbreuk op, door een gezin uit elkaar te trekken. 

Pieter Omtzigt geeft dit interview op een vrijdagochtend, via een videoverbinding vanuit huis. De avond ervoor debatteerde hij tot 22.00 uur met minister Wopke Hoekstra (buitenlandse zaken) over de gebrekkige uitvoering van de sancties tegen Rusland. Rond 23.00 uur zat Omtzigt in de trein van Den Haag naar Enschede. Aankomst 01.15. Thuis 01.30. Na een korte nacht is zijn aandacht weer bij het onderwerp waar hij de afgelopen jaren meer dan druk mee is geweest. 
*
Het is een Belastingdienstschandaal*

Zelf spreekt Omtzigt inmiddels niet meer over de toeslagenaffaire. Het is de Belastingdienstaffaire geworden. En het woord affaire ruilt hij liever om voor schandaal.

De grootste zorg gaat op dit moment uit naar de gedupeerde ouders en hun kinderen die de afgelopen jaren uit huis zijn geplaatst. Het Centraal Bureau voor de Statistiek (CBS) becijferde in oktober vorig jaar dat het om minimaal 1115 kinderen gaat. Omtzigt vermoedt dat het er veel meer zijn.

Het kabinet heeft besloten dat er vanaf deze week een ondersteuningsteam komt waar ouders met uit huis geplaatste kinderen terecht kunnen. Ze mogen kosteloos een gespecialiseerde advocaat inhuren. Tegelijkertijd werd duidelijk dat nog geen enkel gezin is herenigd.

*U reageerde zeer gerriteerd op dat nieuws. Waarom precies?*

Dit is ingewikkelde materie, iedereen begrijpt dat. Dit los je niet op in een week. Maar het is wel de wettelijke plicht van de overheid om bij een uithuisplaatsing te onderzoeken of ouders en kind op enig moment weer herenigd kunnen worden. Het is een half jaar nadat het CBS met dit nieuws kwam. Dat de regering in die tijd geen enkele poging heeft ondernomen om in beeld te krijgen hoe groot die groep precies is, in welke leeftijdscategorien het uiteen valt, waar ze wonen; dat vind ik schokkend. Er zijn zeer kostbare maanden verloren gegaan.

*Heeft u er vertrouwen in dat het uiteindelijk goed komt?*

Nee, geen enkel. Het kabinet laat twee inspectiediensten onderzoek doen naar hoe dit heeft kunnen gebeuren. Die diensten hebben zelf 15 jaar lang gemist dat een groep kinderen uit huis werd geplaatst op een manier die waarschijnlijk niet zo had gemogen. Hier gaan mensen dus zichzelf onderzoeken. Het gaat hier niet eens om de schjn van afhankelijkheid. Het s afhankelijkheid. Dit gaat niet om een paar individuele gevallen. Het systeem is uit de rails gelopen. Daar heb je toezichthouders voor. Die hadden dit moeten zien.

*U opperde onlangs dat u een eigen meldpunt wilde beginnen, om ouders en kinderen bij elkaar te kunnen brengen. Gaat dat er komen?*

Om te beginnen heb ik deze week een lang gesprek met de onderzoekers van het CBS over hun data, over die groep van 1115 kinderen. Ze houden ieder jaar bij hoe het hiermee gaat. Dat aantal was de stand van zaken op 1 januari 2021. Wat was het op 1 januari 2022? Ik neem een statistisch expert mee naar het CBS. Ik had overigens verwacht dat het ministerie dit zou doen.

*Welke parallellen ziet u tussen de uithuisplaatsingen en de kinderopvangtoeslag?*

Als me iets duidelijk is geworden, is dat er in beide gevallen nauwelijks onderzoek is gedaan naar de feiten en omstandigheden. Ik heb al sinds oktober vragen uitstaan bij het ministerie of de fraudelijsten bij de Belastingdienst ook gedeeld zijn met instanties die de uithuisplaatsingen doen.

Het is al gebleken dat je vanwege je kinderopvangtoeslag ten onrechte op een fraudelijst kon komen, die vervolgens werd gedeeld met het ministerie van justitie. Terwijl ze de huidige belastinggegevens van de Russische oligarchen vanwege de privacywet zeggen niet te kunnen delen. Mijn hemel. Als je een paar bewezen fraudegevallen mengt met vermoedens van fraude, kliksignalen en zelfs gewoon opgevraagde informatie, en als je die gegevens vervolgens stiekem uitwisselt krijg je een rechtsstatelijke ramp. Mensen worden aangepakt als fraudeur, zonder dat ze dat weten en ze kunnen zich niet verweren.
 
Niemand heeft zich dat gerealiseerd, maar de rechtsgevolgen waren ongelooflijk ingrijpend. Wat de laatste fraude-onderzoeken van PricewaterhouseCoopers vorige week duidelijk maakten, is dat de hele Belastingdienst ermee werkte, niet alleen bij toeslagen.

*Heeft u een analyse hoe dit heeft kunnen gebeuren?*

Wat mij opvalt is dat er weinig gevoel meer was voor de rechtsstatelijkheid bij de Belastingdienst. Dat kan gebeuren als je geen fiscaal jurist meer in de top van je dienst hebt, maar vooral gaat werken met econometristen en analisten. Men haalde de leiding van de Belastingdienst weg bij de Immigratie- en Naturalisatiedienst. Klokkenluiders werden keihard aangepakt. Er was een totaal funeste werkcultuur voor mensen die hier wat van zeiden.

*Is de cultuur nu veranderd door de toeslagenaffaire?*

Heel veel belastingambtenaren zijn zich rot geschrokken, maar ook bang om nu naar de andere kant door te slaan. Die houding belemmert weer hun controletaak, terwijl ze iedere dag wel met misbruik in aangiftes worden geconfronteerd. Maar er bestaan werkinstructies om onvolledige dossiers toch voor te leggen aan de rechterlijke macht. En dat gaat tot op de dag van vandaag door.

Als de Belastingdienst ergens over besluit, kun je er formeel bezwaar tegen maken of in beroep gaan. Maar als burgers of rechters doelbewust niet alle informatie krijgen, zoals dat de burger op een fraudelijst stond, dan kan de rechter niet het hele dossier goed wegen. Daarom is dit geen cultuurprobleem, maar een rechtsstatelijk probleem. Omdat ze zich niet aan de wet houden, en dat ook geen gevolgen heeft. Zelfs rechters worden tot op de dag van vandaag misleid, met grote gevolgen voor burgers. 

 Pieter Omtzigt in januari. Beeld Werry Crone

*De staatssecretaris noemt de werkwijze bij de Belastingdienst discriminatoir.*

Mensen zijn al op een fraudelijst terecht gekomen vanwege een gift aan een moskee. Dit is institutioneel racisme. En dit zou het kabinet bestrijden, dat staat zelfs centraal in het regeerakkoord. Als een werkgever een sollicitant beoordeelt op basis van diens uiterlijk of geloof, dan wordt die gestraft. Mag de fiscus dat dan wel?

...


https://www.trouw.nl/politiek/pieter...lost~b50ac8e5/

----------


## Attitude

.
Tweede Kamer wil 
mensenrechtentoets 
voor algoritmes





Als de overheid algoritmes inzet, moeten die voortaan voldoen aan een 
mensenrechtentoets. Dat is de strekking van een motie van GroenLinks, 
waarmee een meerderheid van de Tweede Kamer heeft ingestemd.

De overheid moet iedereen gelijkwaardig behandelen. Dat zou ook het minste 
moeten zijn in het gebruik van geautomatiseerde besluitvorming via 
algoritmen, legt GroenLinks-Kamerlid Kauthar Bouchallikht uit.

Zij wijst erop dat bij het toeslagenschandaal burgers het slachtoffer 
werden van geautomatiseerde besluitvorming op basis van data en 
algoritmen. Als het aan de Kamer ligt, mag het gebruik van algoritmes niet 
langer leiden tot racisme, discriminatie of ongelijke behandeling.

_cc-foto:_ _geralt_

https://www.bnnvara.nl/joop/artikele...oor-algoritmes

----------


## Revisor

*Belastingdienst*

* Belastingdienst verzweeg discriminerende criteria*

 Beeld Suzan Hijink

Om te bepalen of iemand mogelijk fraudeerde, selecteerde de Belastingdienst op afkomst, leeftijd en geloof, bleek twee weken geleden uit onderzoek. Maar dat was al lang bekend bij de fiscus, en het ministerie van financin.

*Jan Kleinnijenhuis* 11 april 2022, 18:00

De Belastingdienst weet al meer dan anderhalf jaar dat er gewerkt werd met discriminerende criteria om frauderisico’s te bepalen. Ook het ministerie van financin is daar al meer dan een jaar van op de hoogte. Dit werd ondanks herhaalde vragen vanuit de Tweede Kamer en journalisten niet gemeld.

Staatssecretaris Marnix van Rij reageerde twee weken geleden ‘geschrokken’ op onderzoeken van PricewaterhouseCoopers (PwC) waaruit de discriminatie bleek. Maar bij de Belastingdienst werd intern in juli 2020 al alarm geslagen, zo blijkt nu uit documenten die vorig jaar al zijn vrijgegeven door het ministerie na een Wob-verzoek van _Trouw_ en _RTL Nieuws_. 
*
Controle op nationaliteit, afkomst en geloof*

Onderwerp van onderzoek was een handleiding die door een klein clubje analisten van de Belastingdienst werd gebruikt, en waaruit PwC talloze voorbeelden van discriminatie haalde. Zo moesten hoge aftrekposten voor giften alleen onderzocht worden als deze aan moskeen werden geschonken. Ook de nationaliteit van burgers, de wijk waarin zij wonen, of een allochtone achtergrond zou volgens deze handleiding bepalen of er sprake is van risico op fraude.

De handleiding is geschreven door een medewerker van de afdeling Datafundamenten & Analytics (DF&A), die risicomodellen en algoritmes bouwt voor de Belastingdienst. Na overleg met de directeuren van de afdelingen Particulieren en Centraal Administratieve Processen (Cap), verklaart zijn directie het document in juli 2020 direct ‘informeel’ en stelt dat hij ‘ongeldig wordt gemaakt en niet meer gebruikt mag worden!’.

Als de Tweede Kamer in de maanden daarna vraagt of er bij de Belastingdienst sprake is geweest van selectie op nationaliteit of afkomst, vermeldt toenmalig staatssecretaris Vijlbrief niets over de discriminerende criteria. Vragen van Trouw en RTL Nieuws worden nooit beantwoord. 
*
‘Niemand sloeg hierop aan’*

Een woordvoerder van staatssecretaris Van Rij erkent dat binnen de Belastingdienst meerdere directeuren op de hoogte waren. “Maar voor zover wij hebben kunnen achterhalen, is die informatie toen niet gedeeld met het ministerie.” Dat had wel moeten gebeuren, zegt hij.

Maar ook het ministerie van financin zelf weet al sinds januari vorig jaar van het bestaan van de handleiding. Die werd namelijk gevonden naar aanleiding van een Wob-verzoek van Trouw en RTL Nieuws. Volgens de woordvoerder van Van Rij ‘lijkt het erop dat er ook binnen het ministerie toen niemand op is aangeslagen’. Uiteindelijk wordt pas in juni besloten tot het onderzoek door PwC, na aandringen van Tweede Kamerlid Farid Azarkan (Denk).

Van het document van 89 pagina’s zijn er 78 geheel weggelaten, omdat openbaarmaking daarvan ‘niet zou opwegen tegen het belang van inspectie, controle en toezicht door bestuursorganen’. Van de resterende elf pagina’s is het merendeel weggelakt op basis van dezelfde weigergrond. Trouw heeft bij het ministerie geprotesteerd tegen deze weigergrond, omdat het document al niet meer werd gebruikt in controle en toezicht. Het ministerie zegt deze week te besluiten of de handleiding, en alle versies daarvan uit vorige jaren, alsnog wordt vrijgegeven. 
*
‘Discriminatoir’*

Intern bij de Belastingdienst wordt er verbaasd gereageerd op de conclusie van PwC dat een reconstructie van de selectiegronden niet te maken zou zijn. “Er wordt gedaan alsof een enkele medewerker zelfstandig heeft besloten allochtonen als fraudeurs aan te merken”, zegt een bron. “Maar de betrokkenheid van verschillende directies laat zien dat het organisatorisch was. Je kunt niet zomaar in je eentje dit soort selectiegronden erdoor drukken.”

In een reactie op het onderzoek van PwC wilde staatssecretaris Van Rij niet spreken van racisme, maar noemde de voorbeelden ‘discriminatoir’. Een paar weken geleden liet hij nog in antwoord op Kamervragen weten geen specifieke aandacht te geven aan discriminatie in programma’s om de cultuur bij de Belastingdienst te veranderen.


https://www.trouw.nl/binnenland/bela...eria~b62758d9/


Nu heb ik genoeg informatie om te concluderen dat de betrokkenen strafrechtelijk vervolgd moeten worden voor discriminatie en structureel racisme. Nu is duidelijk dat dit van bovenaf komt en op zijn minste is deze informatie van bovenaf doelbewust achtergehouden.

----------


## Revisor

*Haags gerechtshof onderzoekt of ambtenaren in toeslagenaffaire moeten worden vervolgd* 

Het gerechtshof in Den Haag ondervraagt woensdag de top van de Belastingdienst over de toeslagenaffaire. Mede op basis van deze verhoren beslist het hof of het Openbaar Ministerie individuele ambtenaren moet vervolgen voor onder andere beroepsmatige discriminatie. 

*Yvonne Hofs* 19 april 2022, 20:57

 Mensen komen bijeen op het Kruisplein in Rotterdam om de ouders en kinderen die slachtoffer zijn van de toeslagenaffaire te steunen. Beeld Joris van Gennip

Ongeveer 150 gedupeerden van het kinderopvangtoeslagenschandaal hebben de procedure bij het gerechtshof aangespannen. Zij zijn het niet eens met de beslissing van het Openbaar Ministerie in januari 2021 om geen vervolging in te stellen tegen individuele belastingambtenaren. De ouders willen dat het OM alsnog onderzoekt of er ambtsmisdrijven zijn gepleegd in de toeslagenaffaire. Zij vinden dat de betreffende ambtenaren daarvoor strafrechtelijk moeten worden vervolgd.

Het gerechtshof kan het niet-vervolgingsbesluit terugdraaien. Voordat het een uitspraak doet, wil het hof eerst de top van de Belastingdienst horen. Dat gebeurt woensdag achter gesloten deuren. Wie er voor de rechter moeten verschijnen, is niet bekend. Het hof wil dit niet bekendmaken, omdat het om een besloten zitting gaat. Ook advocaat Peter Plasman, die de ouders vertegenwoordigt, zegt dit niet te weten.

Vermoedelijk zullen in elk geval de huidige directeur-generaal van de Belastingdienst, Peter Smink, en de directeur-generaal Toeslagen, Ditte Hak, acte de prsence geven. Zij zijn beiden in de zomer van 2020 in functie getreden, lang nadat de veronderstelde ambtsmisdrijven hebben plaatsgevonden. 

*Second opinion*

De voormalige staatssecretarissen van Financin, Alexandra van Huffelen en Hans Vijlbrief, deden in mei 2020 aangifte van mogelijke misdrijven bij de Belastingdienst. Zij zetten die stap op advies van de Amsterdamse advocaat Hendrik Jan Biemond. Biemond vond in documenten uit de kinderopvangtoeslagenaffaire aanwijzingen dat belastingambtenaren zich schuldig hebben gemaakt aan ambtsmisbruik.

De Tweede Kamer had om een second opinion van een onafhankelijk deskundige gevraagd, omdat het ministerie in eerste instantie geen aanleiding zag voor het doen van aangifte tegen individuele belastingmedewerkers.

Biemond zag die aanleiding dus wel. Belastingambtenaren hebben zich bij de opsporing van toeslagenfraude mogelijk schuldig gemaakt aan ‘knevelarij’ en ‘beroepsmatige discriminatie’, liet hij de staatssecretarissen weten. Daarmee zette hij Vijlbrief en Van Huffelen voor het blok. Als een overheidsdienaar een ‘redelijk vermoeden’ heeft dat ambtenaren misbruik hebben gemaakt van hun functie, is hij wettelijk verplicht aangifte te doen. 

*Knevelarij en beroepsmatige discriminatie*

Het onrechtmatig stopzetten van kinderopvangtoeslagen valt mogelijk onder de definitie van het ambtsmisdrijf ‘knevelarij’, waarbij een ambtenaar een burger opzettelijk financieel benadeelt. Ambtenaren die – zoals inmiddels is gebleken – bij de opsporing van toeslagenfraude specifiek zochten op persoonskenmerken als nationaliteit (etnisch profileren), hebben zich mogelijk schuldig gemaakt aan ‘beroepsmatige discriminatie’.

Maar het OM concludeerde na ‘een zorgvuldige beoordeling van de feiten en omstandigheden’ dat er geen aanleiding was tot vervolging over te gaan. Het OM stelde dat de ambtenaren ervan uit mochten gaan dat ze volgens de regels handelden, ook omdat de Raad van State het stopzettings- en terugvorderingsbeleid al die jaren had goedgekeurd.


https://www.volkskrant.nl/nieuws-ach...olgd~b62d5bc3/

----------


## Revisor

*
Interview Rabin Baldewsingh*

*Belastingdienst verzweeg discriminatie ook voor het OM*

De Belastingdienst heeft wel degelijk racistisch gehandeld, oordeelt Rabin Baldewsingh, de Nationaal Cordinator tegen Discriminatie en Racisme. Dat informatie daarover werd achtergehouden voor het Openbaar Ministerie, is een doodzonde.

*Jan Kleinnijenhuis* en *Robin Goudsmit* 22 april 2022, 23:46

Het Openbaar Ministerie had moeten weten dat de Belastingdienst op basis van discriminerende criteria mensen onterecht als fraudeur aanmerkte. De Belastingdienst en het ministerie van financin hielden een handleiding waaruit dat bleek sinds de zomer van 2020 echter geheim. Dat terwijl het OM op dat moment onderzoek deed naar mogelijke discriminatie bij de Belastingdienst. 

Dat het OM niet over de discriminerende criteria genformeerd is, is een doodzonde, zegt Rabin Baldewsingh, de Nationaal Cordinator tegen Discriminatie en Racisme. Die functie werd in oktober vorig jaar in het leven geroepen om in heel Nederland discriminatie en racisme tegen te gaan. 
*
Rekenschap afleggen*

Eind maart werd bekend dat de Belastingdienst mensen onder andere selecteerde op nationaliteit, afkomst en giften aan moskeen, en hen als fraudeur op een zwarte lijst plaatste. Wanneer er sprake is van processen en regels die mensen systematisch uitsluiten, dan druist dat in tegen artikel 1 van de grondwet, zegt Baldewsingh. Zij die daar verantwoordelijk voor zijn, moeten rekenschap afleggen. 

Het OM-onderzoek waar Baldewsingh op doelt werd in mei 2020 ingesteld. Dit naar aanleiding van een aangifte tegen de Belastingdienst door de toenmalige staatssecretarissen van financin Alexandra van Huffelen en Hans Vijlbrief, onder andere vanwege het vermoeden van beroepsmatige discriminatie. Begin vorig jaar besloot het OM geen strafrechtelijk onderzoek in te stellen, na een uitgebreid orinterend feitenonderzoek door de Rijksrecherche.

Het OM bevestigt echter dat de discriminerende criteria tijdens het onderzoek niet bekend waren, en dus niet zijn meegewogen in de beslissing om geen strafrechtelijk onderzoek in te stellen. Ook het ministerie heeft de informatie niet met het OM gedeeld. Na de aangifte heeft het Openbaar Ministerie geen nieuwe of aanvullende aangifte of aanvullende stukken ontvangen, zegt een woordvoerder. Op verdere vragen zegt het OM niet te kunnen ingaan, omdat er op dit moment een procedure loopt waarbij burgers via het Gerechtshof in Den Haag het OM alsnog willen dwingen tot vervolging over te gaan. 
*
Wl sprake van racisme*

Baldewsingh hekelt ook de manier waarop staatssecretaris van financin Marnix van Rij reageert op de recente onthullingen. Van Rij noemde de selectiecriteria discriminatoir, maar wilde niet spreken van racisme. Dan gaat het om het stelselmatig en bewust vernederen van een bevolkingsgroep en dat gebeurt hier niet, zei Van Rij in reactie op de bevindingen. 

Ik denk daar anders over, zegt Baldewsingh. In de definitie die ik gebruik is er sprake van institutioneel racisme als beleid en geschreven en ongeschreven regels van instituten of organisaties leiden tot ongelijke behandeling op basis van afkomst etniciteit, religie enzovoorts. Bij de Belastingdienst was een lijst met criteria om fraude op te sporen waar precies dit soort dingen in stonden: donaties aan de moskee, nationaliteit. Er was hier per definitie sprake van institutioneel racisme. 
*
Pijn erkennen en herkennen*

Het is kwalijk n gevaarlijk dat de staatssecretaris dat niet erkent, vindt Baldewsingh. Ik vind dat een politicus die hier verantwoordelijk voor is, zich de luxe niet kan permitteren om zuinig te zijn met woorden. Niet in deze kwestie. Als je je als bewindspersoon niet uitdrukt, is dat gevaarlijk. Je loopt het gevaar dat je mensen niet serieus neemt. Je geeft mensen het gevoel dat zij er niet toe doen. Je moet hun pijn erkennen en herkennen.

Ook de opmerking van Van Rij dat niet meer te reconstrueren zou zijn wie verantwoordelijk is voor de discriminerende criteria binnen de Belastingdienst, wuift Baldewsingh weg. Ik denk dat er heel veel te reconstrueren valt. Alle informatie had toch overlegd moeten worden, tenzij het staatsgeheim is.


https://www.trouw.nl/binnenland/bela...t-om~ba087772/



Er zit hier meer achter, dat kan niet anders. Hoeveel keer blijkt in deze zaak dat de zaken anders liggen? Is dit al de 5de of 6de keer dat we er achter komen dat de onderzoekers/OM/ parlement nog steeds niet volledig geinformeerd zijn?

Dit is echt heftig, nog nooit zoiets eerder meegemaakt in Nederland. Keer op keer liegen en informatie achterhouden voor belangrijke instituties (OM en parlement) van Nederland.

----------


## Revisor

*
Interview Rabin Baldewsingh*

*Rabin Baldewsingh: Belastingdienst moet institutioneel racisme erkennen*

 
Rabin Baldewsingh: 'Ik vind dat een politicus die hier verantwoordelijk voor is, zich de luxe niet kan permitteren om zuinig te zijn met woorden. Niet in deze kwestie.' Beeld Martijn Gijsbertsen

Rabin Baldewsingh, de nieuwe Nationaal Cordinator tegen Discriminatie en Racisme, vindt dat zowel de Belastingdienst als de politiek de misstanden bij de dienst veel scherper moet veroordelen. Hier was sprake van institutioneel racisme.

*Jan Kleinnijenhuis* en *Robin Goudsmit* 23 april 2022, 07:34

Rabin Baldewsingh leunt een beetje achterover in de vergaderzaal in zijn kantoor in Den Haag. Nog niet zo lang geleden bleek het toeslagenschandaal iemand in zijn directe omgeving te hebben getroffen. De gesprekken daarover hebben me zeker geraakt. 

Baldewsingh  blauw pak, montuurloze bril  is een man die zeker van zijn zaak lijkt. Hij praat luid, in weloverwogen, ietwat meanderende zinnen  iets wat het resultaat moet zijn van twaalf jaar ervaring als wethouder in Den Haag. Maar als het gaat over de gedupeerde persoon in zijn omgeving, lijkt hij toch even uit het lood geslagen. Deze man is academisch geschoold. Jaren heeft hij bij de overheid gewerkt. En dan komt deze verdenking. Eerst zie je boosheid. En dan gaat iemand zich afvragen: hoor ik er nog wel bij?

Het is moeilijk, zucht hij, om dat gevoel weg te nemen. Zon man heeft de brieven van de Belastingdienst thuis liggen. Hij kan wijzen en zeggen: kijk, Rabin. Zij vinden wel degelijk dat ik er niet bij hoor. 

Baldewsingh is sinds vijf maanden Nationaal Cordinator tegen Discriminatie en Racisme (NCDR). In die functie zal hij een nationaal programma maken om ongelijke behandeling op basis van etniciteit, religie, gender of seksuele orintatie tegen te gaan. De NCDR is het resultaat van een maatschappelijke debat, zegt Baldewsingh. Zwarte Piet, het toeslagenschandaal en de protesten van de Black Lives Matter-beweging hebben ervoor gezorgd dat veel mensen vinden dat er iets moet worden gedaan tegen racisme. Er is heel lang weggekeken wat racisme in Nederland betreft, zegt Baldewsingh. Maar er is een kantelpunt geweest. Mensen willen nu dat er iets verandert. Het is treurig tot en met dat deze functie moet bestaan, maar het is wel nodig.

Dat bleek recent opnieuw, zegt Baldewsingh. Onderzoek van PricewaterhouseCoopers toonde aan dat de Belastingdienst jarenlang mensen als fraudeur aanmerkte op basis van discriminerende criteria. De Belastingdienst en het ministerie van financin wisten daarvan, maar hielden dit achter voor de Tweede Kamer en journalisten. 
*
Wat vond u van de recente bevindingen bij de Belastingdienst?*

Ik vond het shocking. Ik moet je zeggen, ik ben wethouder geweest en daardoor weet ik wel iets van de kloof tussen burger en bestuurder. Maar door de toeslagenaffaire heeft er een hele grote vertrouwensbreuk met de overheid plaatsgevonden. Er is de facto helemaal gn vertrouwen meer in de overheid bij sommige mensen. 
Dit is majeur. Nederland verwordt op deze manier tot een low trust society. Vertrouwen is n van de pilaren voor een gezonde democratie, het is het vlot waar alles op drijft. Als dat vertrouwen er niet is, en dat zie je nu met het toeslagenschandaal, dan ligt dus ook de democratie onder vuur. Door het handelen van de Belastingdienst brengen we onze democratie in gevaarlijk vaarwater. Als je kijkt naar de gemeenteraadsverkiezingen, dan zie je de opkomstcijfers al dalen. Ik maak me daar zorgen om. 
*
Staatssecretaris Marnix van Rij noemde de manier van handelen bij de Belastingdienst discriminatoir, maar geen racisme.*

Ik denk er anders over. Lezend vanaf zijn telefoon: In de definitie die ik gebruik is er sprake van institutioneel racisme als beleid en geschreven en ongeschreven regels van instituten of organisaties leiden tot ongelijke behandeling op basis van afkomst etniciteit, religie enzovoorts. Opkijkend: Bij de Belastingdienst was een lijst met criteria om fraude op te sporen waar precies dit soort dingen in stonden: donaties aan de moskee, nationaliteit, enzovoorts. Er was hier per definitie sprake van institutioneel racisme.

Hij vervolgt: Wat is er nou mis mee voor de staatssecretaris om dat ook te zeggen? Hij was op nationale televisie. Zg het dan gewoon. Ik vind dat een politicus die hier verantwoordelijk voor is, zich de luxe niet kan permitteren om zuinig te zijn met woorden. Niet in deze kwestie.

Als je je als bewindspersoon niet uitdrukt, is dat gevaarlijk. Je loopt het gevaar dat je mensen niet serieus neemt. Je geeft mensen het gevoel dat zij er niet toe doen. Je moet hun pijn erkennen en herkennen. De taak van de overheid is om zorgplicht uit te oefenen over de bevolking, om bescherming te bieden aan je onderdanen. Hier heeft die bescherming gefaald. 
*
Heeft u Marnix van Rij gebeld na zijn reactie op het rapport?*

Nee. 
*
Zou een gesprek met de staatssecretaris hierover passen in uw functie?*

Ik heb wel gesprekken gevoerd met het departement, al was dat niet naar aanleiding van Van Rijs uitspraken. Die zijn ook van hem, daar ga ik niet over. Maar in eerdere gesprekken heb ik wel gezegd: het is van groot belang dat jullie als departement actie ondernemen.

In mijn functie maak ik een programma met maatregelen dat ik deze zomer zal presenteren. Daar zijn de politiek verantwoordelijken van het ministerie van financin en de Belastingdienst ook onderdeel van. Ik ga ervan uit dat ze mijn advies ter harte zullen nemen. 
*
Wat voor daden kan de staatssecretaris stellen?*

Vooropgesteld, ik ben de staatssecretaris niet. En er zijn ook wel daden geweest, zoals de excuses van de minister-president aan een groep getroffen ouders in 2020. Ik denk heus dat er veel gebeurt nu bij de Belastingdienst om de bedrijfscultuur te veranderen. Maar die daden hebben nog niet geleid tot het herstellen en compenseren op een manier waarop mensen dat graag zouden willen zien.

Ik denk dat het een goed idee zou zijn om niet de politiek verantwoordelijke, maar ook de Belastingdienst zlf excuses te laten aanbieden, zoals de Raad van State dat al wel heeft gedaan. Laat de Dienst nu ook zeggen: sorry, we hebben het verkeerd gedaan. Mensen die slachtoffer zijn geworden van de toeslagenaffaire voelen de pijn nog steeds. Zon excuus kan een manier zijn om te zeggen: ik voel je pijn.

Het zou ook goed zijn als de Belastingdienst meer zou uitleggen. Waarom is het lastig om die organisatie te veranderen? Wie garandeert dat daar nu een heel ander systeem is? Het zou een belangrijke daad kunnen zijn om transparant te zijn over wat daar nu gebeurt.

Bij de formatie zeiden de partijen: we gaan een andere bestuurscultuur maken. Als je dat allemaal in ogenschouw neemt, en dan komt deze reactie van de staatssecretaris langszij, dan denk ik: maar wacht even, we zouden toch in een nieuw elan terechtkomen? Dat is dus niet het geval. Het zou van kracht getuigen om ook buiten campagnetijd te zeggen: we doen sommige dingen niet goed, er ligt geld op de plank en we slagen er niet in om dat bij de mensen terecht te laten komen. Soms is het ook belangrijk om in de politiek door het vuur te gaan. Met de billen bloot. Daarna kun je met een schone lei beginnen. Zo had ik het graag gezien.

----------


## Revisor

*U bent als Nationaal Cordinator deel van de overheid. Is het niet ingewikkeld om onderdeel te zijn van iets wat u ook moet bekritiseren?*

“Ik val onder ministerile verantwoordelijkheid. De onafhankelijkheid die bijvoorbeeld een ombudsman heeft, die heb ik niet. Ik moet wel rekening houden met dat ik intern draagvlak moet hebben om de maatregelen die ik voorstel uit te kunnen voeren. Daar ben ik prudent mee. In de maatschappij is er veel draagvlak. Maar als ik met daadkracht dingen wil kunnen doen, dan moet ik k steun hebben van het kabinet.”

Later: “Ik zit hier wel voor de mensen, niet om het systeem te beschermen. Dat heb ik ook gezegd toen ik voor deze functie mijn vinger opstak. In lippendiensten bewijzen ben ik niet goed. Ik kan dat niet.”
*
U had het over institutioneel racisme, waarbij het vooral gaat over systemen die ervoor zorgen dat mensen ongelijk worden behandeld. Maakt die definitie het niet heel moeilijk om ook individuele ambtenaren verantwoordelijk te houden voor hun daden?*

“Of individuele ambtenaren bij de Belastingdienst vervolgd hadden moeten worden, daar ga ik niet over. Maar ik probeer die ambtenaren wel te begrijpen, voor zover als dat kan. Ik denk niet dat zij hebben gehandeld op basis van eigen gezag.

“Ik denk niet dat iemand bij het ambtelijk apparaat is opgestaan met het idee van: welke moslim zal ik vandaag weer eens pesten? Of: welke zwarte persoon ga ik vandaag weer te kijk zetten? Ik denk niet dat het zo werkt. Ik denk eerder dat zij hebben gehandeld omdat hen dat door het systeem is mogelijk gemaakt. Maar daarmee zeg ik niet: niemand is verantwoordelijk.

“Ik denk ook dat de politiek in deze kwestie niet vrijuit moet gaan. De politiek heeft veel te lang de eigen burgers met wantrouwen bejegend en als fraudeurs weggezet. Ik heb daar als wethouder ook mee te maken gehad; ik had werkgelegenheid en sociale zaken in mijn portefeuille. In de gemeenteraad werd door veel politieke partijen gezegd: je moet ze aanpakken, die uitkeringsfraudeurs. En dan zei ik iedere keer weer; natuurlijk letten we op fraude. Maar om als uitgangspunt te nemen: er is een uitkering dus er is fraude, dat vind ik niet kunnen.
“Het OM zei overigens vrij snel over die individuele ambtenaren in het toeslagenschandaal: we gaan niemand vervolgen. Daar hadden ze wel even kunnen wachten op de uitkomst van de parlementaire enqute.”
*
Het OM kende ook niet alle feiten. Zowel de Belastingdienst als het ministerie van financin wist dat er gewerkt werd met discriminerende criteria, maar ze verzwegen dat.*

“Ja, dat is een doodzonde.”
*
De staatssecretaris zegt nu: we kunnen niet meer reconstrueren wie dit heeft gedaan.*

“Ik denk dat er heel veel te reconstrueren valt. Alle informatie had toch overlegd moeten worden, tenzij het staatsgeheim is. Wanneer er sprake is van processen en regels die mensen systematisch uitsluiten, dan druist dat in tegen artikel 1 van de Grondwet. Zij die daar verantwoordelijk voor zijn, moeten rekenschap afleggen.”
*
Gaat het niet ook om het weghalen van blinde vlekken? Mensen zeggen toch snel: maar k ben geen racist, dus wrijf me niet aan dat ik anderen ongelijk behandel.*

“Neem zo’n tribune met voetbalsupporters die oerwoudgeluiden maken. Dat is vreselijk natuurlijk, maar zijn het allemaal racisten die daar zitten? Dat geloof ik niet. Hetzelfde geldt voor de Belastingdienst. Het zijn niet allemaal racisten. Maar het zijn wel mensen die onvoldoende beseffen dat zij uitingen doen die racistisch van aard zijn. Dat is iets anders. Het zijn geen racisten maar er hebben wel processen plaatsgevonden die racistische mechanismen in zich droegen.

“Ik constateer wel dat er sprake is van zelfgenoegzaamheid in Nederland. Er wordt gezegd: we hebben het toch zo goed geregeld met elkaar, kom op joh, we zijn niet racistisch. Maar er zijn bijvoorbeeld nog altijd wetten in dit land die tot uitsluiting kunnen lijden. Ik vind het wrang om te vernemen dat er in zes gemeenten nog steeds de Rotterdamwet is, die de mogelijkheid biedt om mensen uit bepaalde buurten te weren op basis van sociaaleconomische verschillen. Wonen is toch een recht in Nederland? Nou, niet voor iedereen dus.

“Zo zijn er nog meer voorbeelden. Neem de Wet Gegevensverwerking door Samenwerkingsverbanden waarvan de Autoriteit Persoonsgegevens al heeft gezegd: doe het niet. Maar is het inzicht al bij de politiek beland? Nee.

“Ik vind dat de tijd is aangebroken om wetten tegen het licht te houden om te kijken of ze geen uitsluitende mechanismen in zich hebben. Maar het vervelende is dat we nog geen constitutioneel hof hebben. Grote democratien hebben dat, binnen het koninkrijk heeft Sint Maarten het. Sommige juristen zullen zeggen: we hebben internationale verdragen waaraan wordt getoetst. Maar ik denk dat het wel gezond zou zijn om ook onze eigen Grondwet daarvoor te gebruiken. Zodat mensen weten dat ze beschermd zijn.”

.................................................. .............................................*


Wie is Rabin Baldewsingh?*

Rabin Baldewsingh (Paramaribo, 1962) werkte jarenlang in de Haagse lokale politiek. In 2006 werd hij wethouder integratie, een portefeuille die hij omdoopte tot burgerschap. In 2014 werd Baldewsingh lijsttrekker van de PvdA in Den Haag. Sinds vorig jaar bekleedt hij de nieuwe functie van Nationaal Cordinator tegen Discriminatie en Racisme.



https://www.trouw.nl/verdieping/rabi...nnen~b826ef70/

----------


## Revisor

*Ook IND werkte jarenlang met discriminerende methode

*Etnisch profileren Immigratiedienst IND legde profielen aan met de etnische achtergrond van bedrijfsbesturen die kennismigranten aannemen. Hoewel de dienst wist dat die werkwijze discriminatie in de hand werkt, stopte hij er pas jaren later mee.

*Marc Hijink* 6 mei 2022 om 22:45

Ministerie van Binnenlandse Zaken en Koninkrijksrelaties Foto Peter Hilz

De Immigratie- en Naturalisatiedienst (IND) heeft de etnische achtergrond gecontroleerd van duizenden bestuurders van bedrijven die kennismigranten naar Nederland wilden halen.

De overheidsorganisatie legde vanaf 2014 het geboorteland van deze Nederlandse burgers vast in ‘risicoprofielen’. Zo dacht de IND fraude met verblijfsvergunningen beter te kunnen bestrijden. Bedrijven geleid door mensen met een niet-westerse achtergrond overtreden eerder de regels en moeten vaker worden gecontroleerd, was de veronderstelling.

Die aanpak werkt discriminatie in de hand en de werkwijze is tegen de regels. De Grondwet verbiedt discriminatie en de Algemene verordening gegevensbescherming (AVG) verbiedt particuliere bedrijven en overheidsinstanties het gebruik van nationaliteit, etniciteit en geboorteplaats. Zulke data van burgers verzamelen mag alleen als er een goede reden voor is en het gebruik „proportioneel en uitlegbaar” is. 

De IND onderzocht geboorteplaatsen ter aanvulling van zijn risicomodel voor het aanwijzen van Erkend Referenten. Met dat model controleert de dienst bedrijven die kennismigranten willen aannemen. Het is dit jaar definitief uitgeschakeld – in stilte, om imagoschade te voorkomen: „Het is niet wenselijk als IND in verband gebracht wordt met etnisch profileren”, schrijft een medewerker in een mailwisseling die _NRC_ inzag.

Deze documenten zijn op basis van de Wet openbaarheid van bestuur (Wob) opgevraagd door onderzoekscollectief Lighthouse Reports en het Human/VPRO-radioprogramma _Argos_, in samenwerking met _NRC_.

De gegevens over de nationaliteit van bestuurders kwamen uit de registers van de KvK. IND-juristen waarschuwden in 2017 al dat het systeem overeenkomsten vertoonde met etnisch profileren. De juristen adviseerden de werkwijze te stoppen, maar de IND deed dat niet – een „gebrek aan prioriteit”, werd achteraf gezegd.

Pas toen de Toeslagenaffaire bij de Belastingdienst in 2019 aan het licht kwam, kwam de IND tot de conclusie dat zijn eigen werkwijze discriminatie in de hand kan werken. Het risicomodel werd in mei 2021 tijdelijk uitgeschakeld, om het begin 2022 definitief te staken. In een antwoord op Kamervragen over het gebruik van „foute persoonsgegevens” door overheidsdiensten, *werd de omstreden methodiek echter niet genoemd.
*
Volgens de IND werd alleen vastgelegd of een bedrijfsbestuur westers of niet-westers was. Daarvoor werd wel eerst het geboorteland van individuele bestuurders onderzocht. De nationaliteit van bestuurders had volgens de IND beperkt of „nihil” invloed op controles. Volgens arbeidsmigratieadvocaten die _NRC_ sprak, zijn relatief veel bedrijven onderzocht waarvan de bestuurders een Chinese achtergrond hebben, maar een causaal verband met de registratie is niet aan te tonen. Privacyjurist Tijmen Wisman is voorzitter van het Platform Burgerrechten, de organisatie die het risicoprofileringssysteem SyRI door de rechter liet verbieden. Hij noemt de aanpak van de IND discrimerend. „Dit is een verboden middel.” De Autoriteit Persoonsgegevens, toezichthouder op de verwerking van persoonsgegevens, beraadt zich op actie tegenover de IND. „Je moet er blind op kunnen vertrouwen dat de overheid je persoonsgegevens niet onrechtmatig gebruikt om te discrimineren.” De IND werkt aan een nieuw op data gebaseerd controlesysteem, dat vooroordelen moet uitsluiten. TNO zal het gaan testen.


https://www.nrc.nl/nieuws/2022/05/06...thode-a4123695

----------


## Revisor

Het kantoor van de Belastingdienst. ANP 

NOS Nieuws  Binnenland Politiek  gisteren, 21:03 
*
Kabinet overweegt institutioneel racisme bij Belastingdienst te erkennen*


Jorn Jonker 
politiek verslaggever


Staatssecretaris Van Rij (Financin) wil erkennen dat er bij een deel van de Belastingdienst institutioneel racisme heeft plaatsgevonden. Haagse bronnen melden aan de NOS dat de ministerraad waarschijnlijk morgen spreekt over een voorstel van de CDA-bewindspersoon hiertoe. Afgelopen vrijdag sprak de ministerraad er al over, maar toen kwamen de aanwezigen er niet uit.

De kwestie speelt omdat de Belastingdienst mensen op een fraudelijst kon plaatsen om allerlei onjuiste redenen. Zo bleek onlangs uit onderzoek dat mensen die geld gaven aan een moskee, om die reden kans maakten om op die fraudelijst te komen. Ook nationaliteit kon een rol spelen.

Er bestonden werkinstructies waarin stond dat naar dit soort zaken gekeken moest worden. Bij een deel van de fiscus lette men daardoor meer op persoonlijke kenmerken dan op fiscale.
*
Discriminatoir*

Van Rij gaf eerder al toe dat hier verwerpelijk is gehandeld en hij gaf toe dat er discriminatie heeft plaatsgevonden door het "discriminatoir" te noemen, maar van racisme wilde hij toen niet spreken. Ook premier Rutte zei eerder dat hij niet vindt dat er bij de Nederlandse overheid sprake is van institutioneel racisme.

Na Kamervragen hierover en uitspraken van Rabin Baldewsingh, de Nationaal Cordinator tegen Discriminatie en Racisme, lijkt de boel te zijn gaan bewegen in Den Haag. Kamerleden vroegen zich af hoe het kan dat het kabinet volhield dat er hier geen stelselmatig racisme plaatsvond als er zelfs werkinstructies waren gemaakt hiervoor.

Baldewsingh zei onlangs in Trouw: "In de definitie die ik gebruik is er sprake van institutioneel racisme als beleid en geschreven en ongeschreven regels van instituten of organisaties leiden tot ongelijke behandeling op basis van afkomst, etniciteit, religie enzovoorts." En: "Bij de Belastingdienst was een lijst met criteria om fraude op te sporen waar precies dit soort dingen in stonden: donaties aan de moskee, nationaliteit. Er was hier per definitie sprake van institutioneel racisme."
*
Een deel van de Belastingdienst*

Naar verluidt werd in de ministerraad eerder aangevoerd dat erkenning van institutioneel racisme te veel zou afstralen op de gehele Belastingdienst. Men lijkt nu te willen aankoersen op een verklaring waarin wordt benadrukt dat het om een deel van de Belastingdienst ging en dat die dienst niet in zichzelf institutioneel racistisch is.

Als de ministerraad instemt met het voorstel van Van Rij, heeft dat mogelijk juridische gevolgen voor de Belastingdienst, vreesde het ministerie van Financin eerder. Dat moest worden uitgezocht. Wat daar de uitkomsten van zijn, wordt morgen wellicht duidelijk.


https://nos.nl/artikel/2430100-kabin...st-te-erkennen

----------


## Revisor

> Onderzoek is klaar, heb het rapport niet gelezen, maar alle kranten schreven dat het een vernietigende rapport is en dat de overheid, belastingdiensst, ambtenarebn en de rechtspraak ernstig gefaald hebben. Iedereen vraagt zich af hoe dit heeft kunnen gebeuren?
> 
> Het antwoord is denk ik, *institutioneel racisme*. De slachtoffers waren toch hoofdzakelijk allochtoontjes met een dubbele paspoort. 
> 
> Dat lees ik niet terug in de kranten terwijl het onderzoek juist begonnen is om onderzoek te doen naar etnisch profileren bij de belastingdienst.
> 
> Dit is te danken aan de methode Rutte, die in een soortgelijke zaak al eerder door de rechtbank is veroordeeld. Daarom zijn er geheime afspraken gemaakt om structureel het racisme achter de werkwijze van de belastingdienst geheim te houden.



*'Stap met grote symbolische betekenis'* 

*Kabinet gaat institutioneel racisme door deel Belastingdienst erkennen*

25 mei 2022 14:04 Aangepast: 25 mei 2022 14:21

 Staatssecretaris Van Rij van Financin staat pers te woord. Beeld  ANP

Het kabinet gaat erkennen dat bij een deel van de Belastingdienst institutioneel racisme heeft plaatsgevonden. Dat heeft de ministerraad vandaag besloten, melden bronnen aan onze politieke redactie. Volgende week komt staatssecretaris Van Rij met de officile erkenning.

Vandaag sprak de ministerraad over een voorstel van staatssecretaris van Financin Marnix van Rij. Ook vorige week sprak de ministerraad erover, maar toen kwamen de aanwezigen er niet uit. Komende dagen gaat Van Rij kijken naar de formulering, zei hij na afloop van de ministerraad. Aanstaande maandag komt hij met een brief en een nadere toelichting.

Vooruitlopend daarop wil hij nog niet al te veel kwijt over het onderwerp. "Het gaat er niet om mensen nu aan de schandpaal te nagelen. Al helemaal niet de Belastingdienst, want die functioneert als organisatie heel goed. Maar we moeten ook niet ontkennen dat dit zich heeft voorgedaan en we moeten er iets mee."

Er is sprake van institutioneel racisme omdat de Belastingdienst mensen op een fraudelijst plaatste om allerlei onjuiste redenen. Zo bleek bijvoorbeeld dat mensen die geld gaven aan een moskee, om die reden kans maakten om op die fraudelijst te komen. Ook nationaliteit kon een rol spelen.

*Strengere controle*

Jarenlang gebruikte de Belastingdienst een omstreden systeem om fraudeurs op te sporen. Uit onderzoek van PwC bleek dat mensen met een 'niet-westers voorkomen' strenger werden gecontroleerd. Ook nationaliteit, leeftijd en bijvoorbeeld donaties aan moskeen konden een reden zijn om eruit te worden gepikt.

Van Rij gaf eerder al toe dat hier 'verwerpelijk' en 'discriminatoir' is gehandeld, maar van racisme wilde hij toen niet spreken. Ook premier Rutte zei eerder dat hij niet vindt dat er bij de Nederlandse overheid sprake is van institutioneel racisme.

*Symbolische betekenis*

"Jarenlang wilde het kabinet niet erkennen dat bij onderdelen van de Belastingdienst institutioneel racisme heeft plaatsgevonden. Nu, na steeds meer politieke druk doet het kabinet dit alsnog, een stap met grote symbolische betekenis voor al die mensen die het slachtoffer zijn geworden van deze vooringenomen handelwijze", zegt politiek verslaggever Roel Schreinemachers.

"Al sinds het begin van de toeslagenaffaire zeggen slachtoffers dat ze geselecteerd zijn op hun afkomst en dubbele nationaliteit. Of het kabinet hen extra gaat compenseren, is nog niet duidelijk." Ook is nog niet duidelijk wat de reikwijdte zal zijn van de erkenning.

Of er excuses komen van het kabinet wil de staatssecretaris ook nog niets zeggen. "Wilt u me vergeven dat ik daar maandag op terugkom?"


https://www.rtlnieuws.nl/nieuws/poli...elastingdienst

----------


## Revisor

*Ze bedoelden het wl zo  het racisme kan onmogelijk ontkend worden*

Racisme Het is geen toeval dat in de Toeslagenaffaire Nederlanders met een niet-westerse achtergrond onevenredig hard werden getroffen, schrijft Sinan ankaya. De politiek maakte de migrant tot profiteur.

Protestleus van tegenstanders van vluchtelingenopvang in 2015, langs de weg tussen Eindhoven en Uden. Foto Flip Franssen / Hollandse Hoogte

*Sinan ankaya* is antropoloog en schrijver. In 2020 verscheen _Mijn ontelbare identiteiten_ (De Bezige Bij), een bespiegeling op de veranderde omgang met de Ander in Nederland

27 mei 2022 om 14:55

Al decennialang slaat de politiek etnische hekken rondom het verdelingsvraagstuk. Zo werd de verzorgingsstaat steeds meer het slagveld van gevestigden en buitenstaanders. Zeker, collectieve voorzieningen stonden onder druk, maar dat zou vooral komen door migranten die hun hand ophielden, de taal niet spraken, niet wilden werken en niet wilden integreren. De hamvraag werd: wie heeft er recht op sociale voorzieningen? Preciezer gezegd: welke burgers zijn waardig?

In de jaren tachtig en negentig werd door toedoen van de economische crisis de verzorgingsstaat onbetaalbaar verklaard. Regeringen onder leiding van Ruud Lubbers en later Wim Kok verlaagden de uitkeringen en maakten het beleid restrictiever. Bestuurders werden managers en spraken veel te enthousiast en net te hard over de noodzaak om efficint en effectief te zijn. De overheid glipte in de coulissen en duwde de burger naar voren: die moest participeren, zichzelf redden en veerkrachtig zijn. Burgers die op voorzieningen leunden werden met priemende ogen gewogen.

Sociale bescherming moest tijdelijk en voorwaardelijk zijn: geen hangmat, maar een trampoline. Ook werd het startschot gelost voor de jacht op fraudeurs; de Wet boeten, maatregelen en terug- en invordering sociale zekerheid uit 1996 vormde er het begin van. Ondanks het lage aantal fraudegevallen, bleek de morele paniek rond uitkeringsfraude een effectief middel om het draagvlak voor de verzorgingsstaat verder te doen afkalven. Pim Fortuyn voelde deze wankele tijdsgeest haarfijn aan en trok het appel voor verschraling en sociale activering door in extremis. Hij was meedogenloos over uitkeringstrekkers, die zouden bankzitters zijn en niet willen werken. De Nederlandse verzorgingsstaat had een monster gebaard en burgers zelfgenoegzaam gemaakt. 
*
Anti-immigratieretoriek*

Deze omslag was innig verstrengeld met de politisering van migratie. Al in 1982 werd immigratie voorgesteld als een probleem, toen nog door de extreem-rechtse Centrumpartij. In een partijfolder stond: Nog steeds komen mensen van waar ook ter wereld ons land binnen. Zij worden bij voorrang gehuisvest, te werk gesteld en van onderwijs voorzien. En ook: De gewone Nederlander betaalt: met zijn have en zijn goed. Hier tekenen de eerste contouren van een _welfare chauvinism_ zich af, een verzorgingsstaatchauvinisme. Sociale uitkeringen waren bedoeld voor de behoeftigen, maar dan vooral die onder de eigen bevolking. Eigen werklozen eerst, zullen we maar zeggen. 

Dit verhaal beklijfde niet. De anti-immigratieretoriek gold toen nog als extreem-rechts. Vanuit de gevestigde politiek doorbrak VVD-leider Frits Bolkestein dit taboe. Al in 1991, op de Liberale Internationale in Luzern, stelde hij dat migratie uit moslimlanden noopte tot de verdediging van de westerse, christelijke beschaving. Ook wilde hij de verzorgingsstaat afschaffen en vervangen door een ministelsel. Later richtte Bolkestein zijn pijlen op het ruimhartige asielbeleid. 

 In de jaren negentig raakte de politiek in de ban van een anti-immigratiedenken. Boven enige twijfel verheven droeg deze politisering bij aan de invoering van de Koppelingswet in 1998. Toegang tot publieke voorzieningen gold nu voor legale ingezetenen en personen met een rechtmatig verblijf. De discussie over integratie barstte los, inburgering werd een _voorwaarde_ om aanspraak te maken op collectieve voorzieningen.

Ook Fortuyn was extra achterdochtig als uitkeringstrekkers migranten en vluchtelingen waren. In zijn _Elsevier_-column schreef hij in 2000: Zo heeft dit bestel een onderklasse gecreerd, die je op zijn best een dood gewicht in de samenleving kunt noemen en op zijn slechtst een stelletje uitvreters  waaronder een fiks aantal criminelen. Het is glashelder wat er moet gebeuren. Het land moet op slot, vol is nu wel eens vol. Migranten en vluchtelingen werden weggezet als profiteurs en fraudeurs, die erop uit waren om in de ruif van ons socialezekerheidsstelsel te graaien. Deze ideen werden met aplomb gepresenteerd, als realistisch en waar, vielen in vruchtbare aarde en galmden nadien weer door in de taal van Geert Wilders en Mark Rutte, die hl hard hun best deden om migranten en uitkeringstrekkers gelijkbetekenend te maken. 
*
Allochtoon als kostenpost*

Slechts een voorbeeld: in 2010 vlocht VVD-leider Rutte in een tv-debat bij _

_ met wijlen Anil Ramdas een reeks premissen over integratie aaneen. Terloops noemde hij voor een miljoenenpubliek de migrant en uitkeringen in dezelfde adem: Het [is] in de eerste plaats aan de immigrant om [zich] hier een plek in de samenleving te bevechten. Het is niet aan de bevolking die er al is om de rode loper uit te rollen. [...] Dat betekent dat je zelf de taal leert, en dat ga je niet met allemaal subsidies doen. Dat regel je zelf. Je zorgt dat je een baan hebt en geen uitkering, en je zorgt dat je je ook aanpast aan de Nederlandse normen. Doe je dat niet, dan ben je vrij om weer weg te gaan.

Rutte had antecedenten op zijn naam staan. Als staatssecretaris van Sociale Zaken zette hij in 2003 aan tot rassendiscriminatie, oordeelde de rechter. Rutte had gemeenten aangespoord om mensen van Somalische afkomst aan een extra fraudeonderzoek te onderwerpen. De achtergrond? Tientallen Somalirs hadden bijstandsfraude gepleegd. De gerechtelijke uitspraak verbaasde hem hogelijk. Met discriminatie had dat niets van doen, zei Rutte. Sterker nog: hij liet optekenen dat hij het zo weer zou doen.

Wie Bulgarenfraude zegt, stelt: daar zijn zonder uitzondering alle Bulgaren verantwoordelijk voor
De koers van de partij bleef dan ook ongewijzigd. In 2015 zei Halbe Zijlstra, toen fractieleider van de VVD, dat vluchtelingen niet alleen anders waren, ze legden ook een druk op de bijstand en woningen. Zijn opvolger Klaas Dijkhoff wilde achterstandswijken met veel migranten verheffen door te korten op de bijstand. 
Op zijn beurt kwam Wilders met de figuur van Henk en Ingrid die opdraaide voor de kosten van Ahmed en Fatima. In 2009 had de PVV meerdere verzoeken ingediend bij ministeries om uit te rekenen hoeveel de allochtoon kostte.

Ook progressieve partijen namen deze manieren van denken over, de retoriek bleek te machtig. Veel eerder al, in 2000, meende PvdA-intellectueel Paul Scheffer dat het drama multicultureel van aard was. Hij drukte een flinke stempel op de culturele koers van de PvdA, die integratie tot hoofdthema maakte van politieke campagnes.

 Rotterdam, 1993. Foto Bert Verhoeff

In 2015 zei toenmalig minister van Financin Jeroen Dijsselbloem in de Belgische krant _De Tijd_: Europa heeft een goed uitgebouwde welvaartsstaat. Om die overeind te houden, moet je de buitengrenzen bewaken. Als we dat niet kunnen, komen er heel veel mensen om uitkeringen vragen. En ze blazen het systeem op. Dat is wat nu gebeurt in Nederland. Middenpartijen als het CDA hadden al veel eerder een anti-migratiepolitiek omarmd.

In de handen van politici werden de woorden migranten en uitkeringen telkens tot een geheel gekneed, en met de jaren zou dit beeld rijzen in de hoofden van veel Nederlanders. Dit voorwerk maakt ongevoelig voor de ettelijke herhaling van de zogenaamde Bulgarenfraude in kringen van politiek, bestuur en media. Wie Bulgarenfraude zegt, laat er geen misverstand over bestaan: daar zijn, zonder uitzondering, alle Bulgaren verantwoordelijk voor. De mens is creatief, zeker wanneer het de ontkenning van racisme betreft. Maar hoe brei je het in hemelsnaam recht om het racisme in deze gehele kwestie te ontkennen, als er al op zon manier over groepen wordt gesproken? Wat ik vooral probeer te zeggen: ideen gisten niet in een politiek vacum.

----------


## Revisor

*Institutionele vooroordelen*

Dit zondebokverhaal hield migranten verantwoordelijk voor een ouder probleem, namelijk de wegtrekkende industrie en de grote werkloosheid van de jaren tachtig en negentig, die de overheid met moeite wist te bedwingen. Zo werd de onderliggende liberale koers waarin het hebben van een baan als een individuele verantwoordelijkheid werd gezien verdoezeld. In razendsnel tempo werd burgerschap teruggevoerd tot een kwestie van keuzes, waaronder de ‘keuze’ om werkloos en arm te zijn. In deze sfeer van bezuinigingen, schaarste en crisis werd de ‘Ander’ neergezet als een profiteur, fraudeur en kostenpost. Migranten en vluchtelingen kwamen, ondanks hun verschillen, samen in de beklaagdenbank te zitten. Een paspoort verschaft rechten, en beschermt in theorie. Maar er zijn nu eenmaal eerste- en tweederangsburgers in dit land. De vraag ‘welke burger is waardig?’ was snel beantwoord.

Keer op keer blijken dat witte Nederlanders te zijn. Niet zozeer omdat ze in _juridische_ zin rechthebbenden zijn, maar omdat ze ‘oorspronkelijke bewoners’ zijn, _natives_, eerstgeborenen, erfgenamen; ze zijn _culturele_ rechthebbenden.

In de Fraude Signalering Voorziening werden mensen met een ‘niet-westerse achtergrond’ eerder aangemerkt als risicovol, en gecontroleerd op fraude. Er werd extra geselecteerd op mensen met een dubbele nationaliteit
Deze ideen ‘buiten’ werken door ‘binnen’ instituties. In een rapport van PricewaterhouseCoopers mailen medewerkers van de Belastingdienst en de politie met elkaar. De agent schrijft: „Moet ik nu mijn 280 euro te veel uitgekeerde kinderopvang ook niet terugbetalen?” Een medewerker van de Belastingdienst: „Jij begrijpt het al. Jij bent een autochtoon, dus jij betaalt wel alles terug.” Oftewel, _zij_ maken misbruik van collectieve voorzieningen en frauderen, _wij_ betalen ervoor.

De particuliere vooroordelen van ambtenaren zijn niet zo boeiend, ook bij de politie en de marechaussee niet. Ter zake doen institutionele vooroordelen, die zich hebben genesteld in beleid, algoritmen en zwarte lijsten, de vooroordelen die verweven zijn geraakt met onze diensten. Institutionele vooringenomenheid, maar ook institutioneel racisme dekt prima de lading, begunstigt en benadeelt groepen burgers. In een keten van onrecht worden steeds dezelfde mensen anders behandeld. Zij worden eerder uit rijen gepikt of uit een stapel met dossiers, ze lijden, zoals de bestuurders willen, onder de kwaden. Ze begeven zich permanent tussen verdacht en onschuldig in; helemaal onschuldig zijn ze nooit te verklaren. Ze worden onderworpen aan routinecontroles, en precies in deze routines maskeert de staat haar geweld.

De eerste commissierapporten over de Toeslagenaffaire grepen veelal terug op bestuurskundige beschouwingen die in zichzelf verstrikt raakten, teksten die graag stoelendansen met verantwoordelijkheid: iedereen is een beetje verantwoordelijk, dus niemand is echt verantwoordelijk. Maar de Belastingdienst had het wl zo bedoeld. Laten we de boel opfrissen: in de Fraude Signalering Voorziening werden mensen met een ‘niet-westerse achtergrond’ eerder aangemerkt als risicovol, en gecontroleerd op fraude. Er werd extra geselecteerd op mensen met een dubbele nationaliteit.

Ook bij controles op de inkomstenbelasting gebruikte de fiscus risico-indicatoren: of iemand man was, tussen de 18 en 35 jaar, op materieel bezit, tweede nationaliteit en op uiterlijkheden, waaronder een ‘niet-westers voorkomen’. Zo is er een fraudezaak bekend waarbij een Ghanese instelling had gesjoemeld bij de inkomstenbelasting. Wat de dienst vervolgens deed: _alle_ Ghanese aanvragers van kinderopvangtoeslag controleren. Kies maar: de goeden laten lijden onder de kwaden of etnisch profileren?
*
Racistische risico-indicatoren*

Als het erop aankomt, dan maakt de staat keihard onderscheid: heel zorgvuldig natuurlijk, heel bureaucratisch en heel saai. Als het erop aankomt, doet je mate van ‘integratie’ er helemaal niet toe. Schuldig bevonden zonder tussenkomst van de rechter, de handen geboeid, opgesloten in een bureaucratisch hokje. Individuen benadelen, op grond van waarschijnlijkheden, en omdat ze toevallige leden van een groep zijn, is de bijl aan de wortel van de rechtsstaat.

„Ik ht dat sociologenjargon”, zei premier Rutte, toen hem werd gevraagd of er in Nederland sprake is van institutioneel racisme
Ambtenaren – van de Belastingdienst, politie, marechaussee en IND – werken in deze politieke sfeer van bezuinigingen, afbraakbeleid, managementdenken, fraudejacht en etnische wij-zij-beelden die vooraf definiren wie vermoedelijke daders zijn. Alleen: wie zoekt, zal vinden, en omdat je vindt, ga je ng meer zoeken en precies zo raken oorzaken en gevolgen verstrengeld als visnetten. Op den duur is het onmogelijk om ze nog te ontwarren. Ook lijken diensten niet meer te weten voor wie ze publieke taken uitvoeren. Ambtenaren werken steeds meer als accountants, kil en koud, met cijfers en lijsten, om zo ‘effectief’ en ‘efficint’ mogelijk te zijn; het is maar welke publieke waarden je belangrijker vindt. In dit liefdeloze bestuur wreekt het gebrek aan verbeeldingskracht, het onvermogen ons het leven van een ander voor te stellen die wordt vermorzeld door ‘rationeel’ overheidsingrijpen.
Na het zoveelste rapport over racistische risico-indicatoren wilde staatssecretaris van Financin Marnix van Rij niet spreken van racisme, laat staan dat het institutioneel zou zijn.

„Ik ht dat sociologenjargon”, zei premier Rutte, toen hem ten tijde van de Black Lives Matter-protesten werd gevraagd of er in Nederland sprake is van institutioneel racisme. En dus zitten we in deze carrousel van ‘incidenten’ en ‘geschokte verbazing’, een rit zonder einde, omdat we ‘fouten’ niet als patronen lezen.

Waar, o waar – het liefst was ik een stuk minder sentimenteel – is de publieke verontwaardiging?
Deze orde is niet uit de lucht komen vallen. We hoeven niet zo verbaasd te doen. Waar we zijn aanbeland is het herontwerp van ons socialezekerheidsstelsel, het sluitstuk van een lang traject van bezuinigingen, goedbedoeld beleid over ‘activering’ en onbarmhartige, politieke taal over luilakken en uitvreters, woorden die in een kom racisme werden gedoopt. Steeds weer werden wij-zij-muren gemetseld, groepen over elke kant van de muur gekieperd en een pikorde van waardige en niet-zo-waardige Nederlanders opgericht. Deze denktrants hebben vaste voet gekregen binnen onze falende instituties. Dit is het ware drama.
*
Solidariteit ondermijnd*

Niet migranten of vluchtelingen hebben de collectieve solidariteit verzwakt. Het komt door een teruggetrokken overheid, door de ideologie dat je een sukkel bent als je niet hard genoeg werkt, een nietsnut als je niet je broek kunt ophouden, om nog maar te zwijgen over de racistische hyena-politiek die inmiddels dwars door het politieke spectrum loopt en onze gemeenschappelijkheid heeft verkruimeld.

Waar, o waar – het liefst was ik een stuk minder sentimenteel – is de publieke verontwaardiging? De solidariteit? Ik vrees dat de verwijdering tussen overheid en burgers niet door iedereen op dezelfde manier wordt ervaren. Politieke spierballentaal onthechtte de sociale lijm die ons altijd al houtje-touwtje bijeenhield. Door kwetsbare burgers te bestempelen als concurrenten, vreemden of kostenposten, wordt het institutionele drama gemaskeerd, en de onderlinge solidariteit ondermijnd.

Maar iemand houdt deze ongure politiek in het zadel, iemands status en bezit wordt wl beschermd. Alwr werd de VVD de grootste partij van Nederland. De zittende partijen zijn zonder veel kleerscheuren overeind gebleven. De schouders afgestoft, over tot de orde van de dag. Al veel langer komt het gevaar niet van buitenaf, maar van binnenuit. Keer op keer ondermijnen illiberale liberalen en wankele progressieven de kernwaarden van de rechtsstaat, en zagen aan de planken waar instituties op staan.

Ze zijn er schaamteloos eerlijk over. Ze zouden het zo weer doen, dat zeggen ze zelf. Ze geven nog steeds kraakheldere antwoorden op de vraag wie ‘waardig’ is, wie we strenger moeten controleren, wie het voordeel van de twijfel krijgt en wie we moeten wantrouwen, bij een eerste en tweede controle, ze voelen haarfijn aan wier levens het waard zijn – en welke levens zonder veel terugslag kapot mogen.


https://www.nrc.nl/nieuws/2022/05/27...orden-a4129407

----------


## Bart.NL

> 


Ik ben wel benieuwd hoe ze Holland 1000% blank willen gaan maken.

----------


## mrz

Dat is het melkovershot!  :grote grijns:

----------


## Revisor

*Het kabinet moet stoppen met doen alsof er geen institutioneel racisme is*

*Toeslagenaffaire*

29 januari 2022

Je hoopt steeds: de bodem zal nu wel bereikt zijn. Bij de problemen rond de Belastingdienst lijkt er geen bodem te zijn. Steeds weer zijn er onthullingen die de rechtsstaat en het rechtsgevoel doen sidderen. Dat de Toeslagenaffaire tot onmetelijk leed bij tienduizenden gezinnen leidde, was al duidelijk. Daar kwam vorig jaar oktober het nieuws bij dat de door de staat veroorzaakte financile ellende ook vaak tot uithuisplaatsingen van kinderen heeft geleid. En afgelopen week waren er twee schokkende rapporten van adviesbureau PwC. Daarin staat dat bij de Belastingdienst voor het inschatten van frauderisicos ook werd gekeken naar nationaliteit en uiterlijk. Gegevens van burgers werden ook nog eens slordig rondgestuurd.

Institutioneel racisme  het is een woord dat premier Mark Rutte (VVD) nooit graag in de mond heeft genomen. Dat toeslagenouders de kop van Jut werden van de politieke wens, ook aangewakkerd door de Tweede Kamer, om fraude met sociale uitkeringen zo hard mogelijk aan te pakken, werd liever verklaard als een ongelukkige samenloop van omstandigheden. Ook de reactie deze week van Marnix van Rij (CDA), de nieuwe staatssecretaris van Financin, past in dat stramien. Van Rij noemde de onthullingen terecht onacceptabel, maar ging het woord racisme uit de weg. Volgens de staatssecretaris zijn nadere onderzoeken nodig. Dat klinkt niet bepaald als de nieuwe bestuurscultuur die het kabinet-Rutte IV heeft beloofd. Na zoveel jaren bureaucratische wreedheid hebben burgers meer dan ooit recht op glasheldere antwoorden, die blijk geven van oprechte zelfreflectie. Draai niet langer om de hete brij heen.

Centraal in de PwC-rapporten staat de Fraudesignaleringsvoorziening, de FSV, een intussen uitgeschakelde zwarte lijst waarop de Belastingdienst mogelijke fraudeurs bijhield. Zon 7.400 burgers zijn ten onrechte onder intensief toezicht geplaatst. Wie niet op de lijst hoorde, werd er niet voortvarend vanaf gehaald. Met alle gevolgen van dien in het dagelijkse leven: wie op de FSV-lijst staat is bijvoorbeeld uitgesloten van hulp bij schuldsanering en kan ook geen persoonlijke betalingsregelingen meer treffen.

De onderzoekers ontdekten veel meer: bij het inschatten van frauderisicos werd gelet op persoonskenmerken zoals nationaliteit of uiterlijk voorkomen. PwC kwam tientallen voorbeelden tegen van deze praktijk. Dat tweede nationaliteiten in het systeem werden opgeslagen was al langer bekend. Dat medewerkers van de Belastingdienst elkaar e-mails stuurden over uiterlijk en nationaliteit, soms met in de bijlagen zelfs scans van paspoorten, nog niet. Mogelijk is dat reden tot strafvervolging. Helaas wordt in de PwC-rapporten weinig concreet gemaakt over wat er precies is uitgewisseld, door wie en hoe vaak. Gaat het hier om ambtenaren die op eigen gezag de wet overtraden? Of zijn ze op pad gestuurd om op deze manier te werk te gaan? Urgente vragen, die zonder treuzelen antwoord behoeven.

De Belastingdienst is van oudsher belast met het innen van geld. Vanaf 2004 kwam daar de verantwoordelijkheid bij om (kinderopvang-)toeslagen uit te betalen. De Toeslagenaffaire wordt vaak verklaard vanuit de ambtelijke kortsluiting die de vermenging van deze taken tot gevolg had: de Belastingdienst was niet ingesteld op deze nieuwe sociale functie. Het is een belangrijk narratief dat vaak ter verdediging van de fiscus wordt aangehaald. Dat narratief wordt door de PwC-rapporten onderuitgehaald. Wat de onderzoekers laten zien is dat niet alleen toeslagenouders doelwit waren: ook burgers die belastingaangifte deden  toch al eeuwen de _core business_ van de Belastingdienst  konden door hun uiterlijk of nationaliteit in de problemen raken. Het probleem van institutionele vooringenomenheid reikt dus verder dan toeslagenouders alleen. Een affaire die in alle opzichten onvoorstelbaar was, is daarmee nog onvoorstelbaarder geworden.

Kan dit kabinet het tij keren? Het recente coalitieakkoord biedt hoop, al is het maar omdat de woorden institutioneel racisme en etnisch profileren erin staan. De nieuwe coalitie wil anti-discriminatierechercheurs inzetten om de aangiftebereidheid te vergroten. Tegelijkertijd zijn er zorgelijke signalen: de twee PwC-rapporten konden al in december worden gepubliceerd, maar het gebeurde pas dinsdag, vlak voor de coronapersconferentie, die steevast door miljoenen burgers wordt bekeken. Van Rij ontkende dat de timing bewust was gekozen. Hij had er geen seconde over nagedacht dat publicatie van twee explosieve rapporten samenviel met deze aandachtslurpende gebeurtenis. Dat klinkt sympathiek  wij opereren onafhankelijk  maar juist in deze affaire, die al zoveel leed heeft veroorzaakt, is langer dan een seconde nadenken sterk aan te raden.

_Dit is het dagelijkse commentaar van NRC. Het bevat meningen, interpretaties en keuzes. Ze worden geschreven door een groep redacteuren, geselecteerd door de hoofdredacteur. In de commentaren laat NRC zien waar het voor staat. Commentaren bieden de lezer een handvat, een invalshoek, het is eerste hulp bij het nieuws van de dag._  


https://www.nrc.nl/nieuws/2022/01/29...me-is-a4083628

----------


## Revisor

Staatssecretaris Marnix van Rij bij aankomst op het Binnenhof.  ANP

*Kabinet erkent alsnog institutioneel racisme bij fiscus: ‘Onacceptabel, uiterst pijnlijk’

Het hoge woord is er uit: bij de Belastingdienst was sprake van institutioneel racisme, zo vindt het staatssecretaris Marnix van Rij. Eerder wilde het kabinet er niet aan die term te gebruiken. Maar dat gebeurt nu alsnog, gepaard met de woorden dat dit ‘onacceptabel’ en ‘uiterst pijnlijk’ is.*

*Tobias den Hartog* 30-05-22, 15:00 Laatste update: 16:09

Alles draait om de zogenoemde ‘zwarte lijsten’ die de fiscus hanteerde bij het opsporen van fraude. Daarbij werd onderscheid gemaakt op nationaliteit (bijvoorbeeld Bulgaars), bevolkingsgroep (zoals Antilliaans) en soms op uiterlijk. Mensen met een niet-Westers voorkomen werden strenger beoordeeld, zo bleek. In e-mails was bijvoorbeeld te lezen: ‘Weer een frauderende asielzoeker’. Dat kon niet door de beugel, zo oordeelde de Autoriteit Persoonsgegevens.

Toch worstelde het kabinet lang met hoe dit nou genoemd moest worden. Discriminatie, racisme of institutioneel racisme? Letterlijk aan de hand van het woordenboek en uitspraken van het College voor de Rechten van de Mens puzzelde staatssecretaris Marnix van Rij op welke term nu precies van toepassing was. Eerder wilde het kabinet niet aan de term institutioneel racisme, omdat dit zou uitdrukken dat willens en wetens protocollen zo waren opgesteld dat het doel was mensen te discrimineren. Racisme, zo zei hij eerder, zou een ideologie zijn, iets anders dan een foute werkwijze. En bovendien is discriminatie bij wet verboden, racisme en institutioneel racisme zijn ‘juridisch’ niet ‘afgebakend’, zegt Van Rij.

Van Rij schrijft nu in een brief aan de Tweede Kamer dat toch ‘sprake is geweest van institutioneel racisme’. Ook als racisme niet ‘georganiseerd’ of ‘genstitutionaliseerd’ plaatsvond of, kan toch sprake zijn van institutioneel racisme, zegt hij nu. ‘Het gaat ook minder om opzet of intentie, maar meer om gedragingen die voortkomen uit onbewuste vooroordelen en onwetendheid.’ In een toelichting zegt hij: ,,Het is zonder kwader trouw geweldig uit de hand gelopen. Er was geen beleid, geen dubbelchecks.”

Zo haalt Van Rij aan dat giften van allochtonen aan moskeen onder het vergrootglas lagen, zonder dat dit goed onderbouwd was. Hij noemt het ‘onacceptabel’ en ‘uiterst pijnlijk’. ,,Van institutioneel racisme kan en mag geen sprake zijn in onze samenleving.”

Hij merkt op dat ‘ook wanneer het niet de bedoeling is geweest’ groepen harder aan te pakken er toch is gediscrimineerd op basis van ‘hun afkomst of andere kenmerken zoals nationaliteit, leeftijd en geslacht’. Van Rij: ,,Ook al is er geen sprake van een ideologie die mensen indeelt in rassen, dat maakt de aangetroffen voorbeelden niet minder pijnlijk.”

*Onderscheid mag

*Van Rij schrijft overigens wel dat de Belastingdienst als geheel niet schuldig is, maar hij legt de bal bij de afdeling Toeslagen. Daar is overigens niemand ontslagen.

De staatssecretaris merkt bovendien op dat ‘risicoselectie’ (lees: fraudeopsporing door mensen te selecteren) wel ‘nodig’ blijft. Dat iemand een dubbele nationaliteit heeft, kan zo’n criteria zijn, vindt Van Rij.

Hij waarschuwt dat diensten die dit moeten doen dus soms wel ‘onderscheid’ moeten maken, maar dat zij dus bewust moeten zijn van ‘het risico van discriminatie’. ,,Maar ik wil niet dat de hele Belastingdienst in een kramp schiet.” Fraudeopsporing moet mogelijk blijven. ,,Niet elk onderscheid is discriminerend, wanneer er een rechtvaardigheidsgrond voor is.” Hij kondigt wel aan dat er verscherpt toezicht komt en dat medewerkers trainen krijgen om nieuwe ongelukken te voorkomen.

Er is nog onderzoek gaande naar wat de ‘daadwerkelijk gevolgen’ zijn geweest van de 270.000 mensen die op de lijsten stonden. Vermoedelijk hebben veel mensen er niet veel van gemerkt, stelt Van Rij, maar hadden vijf tot vijftienduizend mensen echt hinder. Zij kunnen een ‘tegemoetkoming’ verwachten. Dat het schadeclaims gaat regenen, verwacht hij niet. Ook omdat institutioneel racisme geen ‘juridisch begrip’ is.



https://www.ad.nl/politiek/kabinet-e...lijk~aebbeff0/

----------


## Revisor

Kortom er is sprake van institutioneel racisme maar niemand is verantwoordelijk.

Het waren de kaboutertjes die bepaalden dat in de werkinstructies een gift aan een moskee, een buitenlands uiterlijk, je nationaliteit etc... voldoende is om tot fraudeur te worden aangemerkt.

We zijn er dus nog steeds niet.

----------


## Revisor

Dinsdag 31 mei 2022_

  

_*Racisme-experts kritisch op kabinet: 'Erken ook directe discriminatie'*

31 mei 2022 04:57 Laatste update: 2 uur geleden

Discriminatie-experts, onder wie de Nationaal Cordinator tegen Discriminatie en Racisme, vinden dat het kabinet niet ver genoeg gaat door te erkennen dat er soms institutioneel racisme bij de Belastingdienst was. De bewindslieden moeten ook erkennen dat er sprake was van directe discriminatie, zeggen de experts tegen NU.nl. Wie aan directe discriminatie doet, kan daarvoor strafrechtelijk vervolgd worden. Bij institutioneel racisme kan dat niet.

"Of er ook sprake was van directe discriminatie, moet per geval of groep van vergelijkbare gevallen worden beoordeeld en vastgesteld", zei staatssecretaris Marnix van Rij (Fiscaliteit en Belastingdienst) maandag. Volgens hem zat er bovendien "totaal geen beleid" achter het plaatsen van onschuldigen op zwarte lijsten, gebeurde het "onbewust" en werd "zonder kwade trouw" gewerkt.

De Nationaal Cordinator tegen Discriminatie en Racisme, Rabin Baldewsingh, vindt dat het kabinet met deze uitspraken niet het hele plaatje laat zien. "Hoezo wil het kabinet niet spreken van directe discriminatie? Er waren tabellen gemaakt op basis van nationaliteit en godsdienst. Dat kan toch geen onbewust handelen van ambtenaren zijn geweest? Het systeem is hier heel nadrukkelijk leidend geweest, en niet zozeer het onbewust handelen."
Baldewsingh snapt dan ook niet dat Van Rij zegt dat hij "bewustwording wil creren" bij de fiscus. "Hartstikke mooi dat hij institutioneel racisme heeft erkend. Nu moet hij doorpakken. Hij zegt dat hij dat gaat doen met bewustwording. Maar hoe dan als deze uitsluiting niet een kwestie van bewustzijn was, maar door het systeem kwam?"

*'Kabinet moet juridische consequenties aanvaarden'*

Ook het College voor de Rechten van de Mens (CvdRM) vindt het verhaal van het kabinet nog niet genoeg. "Bij de erkenning past openheid over de fouten die zijn gemaakt", laat het College weten. "Als dit juridische consequenties heeft, dan moet het kabinet die aanvaarden."

Bovendien doet Van Rij de zaak volgens het College tekort door te zeggen dat er geen sprake was van kwade opzet. "Het klopt dat er bij institutioneel racisme niet per se sprake hoeft te zijn van kwaadaardige of racistische opzet bij ambtenaren. Maar dat doet niet af aan de ernst van de gevolgen voor individueel getroffenen."
*
Wat deed de Belastingdienst verkeerd?*


Bij de Fraude Signalering Voorziening (FSV) van de Belastingdienst was sprake van institutioneel racisme.Die FSV had een 'zwarte lijst' waarop mensen stonden vanwege hun nationaliteit of bijvoorbeeld een gift aan een moskee.Mensen of ondernemers op de zwarte lijst werden er onterecht uit gepikt omdat de Belastingdienst dacht dat ze sneller fraude zouden plegen.Op de lijst staan kon soms problemen opleveren: je kon bijvoorbeeld niet in termijnen betalen als je in geldnood kwam door een belastingaanslag. Ook de schuldsanering werd lastiger.Onderzoekers van PwC die zich in de FSV verdiepten, vinden het lastig te zeggen hoe vaak deze werkinstructie werd toegepast. Ook kunnen ze niet terugvinden op welke afdelingen of in welke kantoren dit gebeurde.

*'Laat fiscus extern verantwoording afleggen'*

Movisie-onderzoeker Hanneke Felten vindt de beoogde "cultuurverandering" die Van Rij voorstelt ook niet genoeg. Ze pleit voor een externe autoriteit waaraan de Belastingdienst verantwoording moet gaan afleggen over het beleid. "Verantwoording afleggen aan bijvoorbeeld de Nationaal Cordinator tegen Discriminatie en Racisme of het College voor de Rechten van de Mens betekent dat de vrijblijvendheid eraf gaat. De Belastingdienst kan dan gecontroleerd worden op gelijke behandeling."

Een andere optie is volgens Felten dat de Belastingdienst het beleid gaat verantwoorden tegenover ervaringsdeskundigen. Dat kan bijvoorbeeld een groep slachtoffers van het toeslagenschandaal zijn, aangevuld met inhoudelijk deskundigen.

Alleen inzetten op de door Van Rij genoemde cultuurverandering bij de Belastingdienst zet volgens Felten geen zoden aan de dijk. Niet alleen wat mensen denken, maar ook wat ze doen moet veranderen, vindt ze. "Het ging bij de Belastingdienst niet om onbewuste vooroordelen. Je hebt er bijzonder weinig aan om je bewust te zijn van je eigen vooroordelen over mensen met een migratieachtergrond als je vervolgens alsnog de opdracht krijgt om ze extra in de gaten te houden."


https://www.nu.nl/binnenland/6203716...riminatie.html

----------


## Revisor

*Column 

Sheila Sitalsing*

*Na drie jaar onderzoek naar racisme bij de Belastingdienst ligt er een brief vol juridisch gelul*

 

30 mei 2022

Het laatste wat ik wil, is ondankbaar overkomen of nog erger: ontevreden, want het clich wil dat de mensen in dit land lomp en grof zijn, maar dat doet ze zeer tekort; ik ken er ontelbaar veel met een tere ziel waar je onbedoeld op kan trappen. Ze gaan al gauw zachtjes schreien wanneer je met de beste bedoelingen iets zegt dat ze vervelend vinden. Tussen het snikken door jammeren ze dan dingen als het is ook nooit goed voor jullie en ga toch naar je eigen land als het je hier niet bevalt. 

Het is dus met de grootste voorzichtigheid en met louter goede bedoelingen dat ik hier opschrijf: dr jaar? Was er echt een jaar of drie aan diepgravend onderzoek, introspectie en vergaderen nodig om formeel op te kunnen schrijven dat sommige handelingen van de Belastingdienst onder institutioneel racisme vallen?

Al die jaren  en in de decennia daarvoor, maar laat ik de gevoeligsten onder ons niet onbedoeld nog verder verontrusten  lagen de feiten er. Zoals: dat een opvallend groot deel van de mensen die door de overheid zijn overreden in het toeslagenschandaal elders is geboren, of niet geheel wit is, of naast de Nederlandse nog een nationaliteit heeft. Er kwamen indringende vragen over, antwoorden bleven uit. 

De inkleuring kwam bij beetjes. Er bleken risicolijsten te bestaan die ook elders bij de Belastingdienst zijn gebruikt en waar criteria op stonden voor frauderisicos. Een tweede nationaliteit. Donaties aan moskeen. Er doken mails op van belastingambtenaren, want niet iedern bij de overheid doet aan realtime archivering van zijn berichtenverkeer, waarin ze lelijke dingen zeiden over asielzoekers, migranten en Antillianen (noot: de Antillen bestaan sinds 2010 niet meer).

Schokkend was het niet eens. We wonen per slot van rekening in het land waar een veldslag is gevoerd om het behoud van Zwarte Piet. Waar in Rotterdam  bakermat van experimenten met de rechtsstaat  jarenlang het woord Antillianen enkel in combinatie met criminele is gebruikt. Waar in diverse gemeenten is gepoogd een fraudesleepnet over de armste wijken te leggen omdat het daar wel mest wemelen van de fraudeurs, want ook criminalisering van mensen met een laag inkomen is de *algoritmen binnen geslopen.

Wie in de doelgroep zit, weet allang dat er in de obsessie met veiligheid risicoprofielen zijn opgesteld die bol staan van de vooroordelen, met dank aan de zelfversterkende feedbackloop: als alleen uitkeringsgerechtigden, of alleen zwarte mannen, extra worden gecontroleerd en de rest mag doorlopen, zijn in de verkeerde rijtjes al gauw uitkeringsgerechtigden, of zwarte mannen, oververtegenwoordigd. Waarop het zie je wel!-geloei aanzwelt. 

Nu ligt er dan die brief waar ik beslist niet ondankbaar over wil doen, met de groeten van de staatssecretaris. Na een aanloop van anderhalf A4tje met meanderende zinnen vol juridisch gelul en om-de-hete-pap-heendraaierij, schrijft hij dat volgens een specifieke definitie volgens welke niemand persoonlijk schuldig en/of juridisch aansprakelijk is er institutioneel racisme was bij de Belastingdienst. Een beetje. Onbedoeld. Zonder kwade bedoelingen en te goeder trouw.

Dit vergt lenigheid van geest, want hoe gaat dat precies: onbedoeld en te goeder trouw spreken van een nest Antillianen, maar wat op de zeef blijft liggen, zijn de wijze woorden van Renske Leijten, schutspatroon van de slachtoffers in dit schandaal: Uiteindelijk hebben de mensen die door de overheid gemangeld zijn, geen zak aan deze woorden.


https://www.volkskrant.nl/columns-op...elul~b57be2e9/

----------


## Revisor

*
Column

Stevo Akkerman*

*Van Rij erkent institutioneel racisme, maar niet van harte*

1 juni 2022

Het was gebeurd, maar niemand had het gedaan. Niemand had het gedaan, maar iedereen zou zijn uiterste best doen om te zorgen dat het nooit meer zou gebeuren. Je hoorde het tegenstribbelen in elk woord dat CDA-staatssecretaris Marnix van Rij sprak over het racisme bij de Belastingdienst. 

Een paar maanden geleden wilde hij er nog helemaal niet aan, toen hield hij het op ‘discriminatoire’ praktijken. “Bij racisme gaat het om het stelselmatig en bewust vernederen van een bevolkingsgroep en dat gebeurt hier niet”, verklaarde hij. Inmiddels zegt hij een ‘leerproces’ te hebben doorlopen, en erkent hij namens het kabinet dat er sprake is geweest van ‘institutioneel racisme’. Maar van harte gaat het duidelijk niet. 
*
Een ketel goedgelovigheid*

Het feit dat mensen wel degelijk stelselmatig en bewust op zogeheten fraudelijsten zijn gezet vanwege afkomst, etniciteit of religie, en dat dat vernederend was, lijkt gewoon aan hem voorbij te gaan. Alles gebeurde ‘zonder kwade trouw’, niemand had iets ‘geaccordeerd’, er was ‘geen sprake van een ideologie die mensen indeelt in rassen’ en het was ‘niet de bedoeling geweest om een bevolkingsgroep te profileren’. Wat verstaat Van Rij dan onder institutioneel racisme? Dit: een weliswaar ‘onaanvaardbare’ gang van zaken, maar een waarbij het ‘minder gaat om opzet of intentie, meer om gedragingen die voortkomen uit onbewuste vooroordelen en onwetendheid’, zo schrijft hij aan de Kamer. Om dat een erkenning te kunnen noemen, moet je als kind wel in een ketel goedgelovigheid zijn gevallen.

Twee ingewijden legden meteen de vinger op de zere plek. Pieter Omtzigt noemde het ‘vreemd’ dat Van Rij beweert dat de racistische fraudelijsten er zomaar waren. “Ik wil weten wie opdracht gegeven heeft tot het systematisch overtreden van wetten bij de Belastingdienst.” En Rabin Baldewsingh, de Nationaal Cordinator tegen Discriminatie en Racisme, verklaarde dat hem dwarszat dat Van Rij zich verschanst achter het ‘onbewuste’ en ‘onbedoelde’ van alle ellende. “Ambtenaren werken op basis van kaders, directieven, beleid. Dan kun je het in de probleemanalyse niet alleen gooien op onbewust onbekwaam zijn. De Belastingdienst wist wat ze deed, en handelde op basis van een beleid en een systeem dat bewust is gemaakt.” 
*
Ontkenningsmechanismen*

Ik weet niet of het toeval was dat er gisteren een interview met de zwarte Britse schrijver Johny Pitts in deze _krant_ stond. Maar wat hij te zeggen had over de ontkenningsmechanismen van witte Europeanen, en zeker van Nederlanders, leek me zonder meer terecht. Hij sprak over ons als een ‘vergeetachtig’ volk: “Witte Nederlanders bagatelliseren slavernij en weigeren de koloniale geschiedenis van Nederland onder ogen te zien.” Hij generaliseert natuurlijk, maar het is waar dat hier te weinig wordt beseft dat wij de erfenis met ons meedragen van negentiende-eeuwse ideen over rassen, waarbij de witte mens gold als kroon van de schepping dan wel hoogtepunt van de evolutie.

Bij allerlei actuele vormen van discriminatie – denk aan sollicitaties, woningzoeken, vertegenwoordiging in het bestuur – klinkt dat door, en je hoort de echo ervan ook bij de belastingaffaire en in het schoorvoeten van Van Rij. 

Schoorvoeten is geen werkwoord, denk ik. Maar het is zeker deel van het probleem.


https://www.trouw.nl/opinie/van-rij-...arte~be40d397/

----------


## Revisor

> Donderdag 26 november 2020 
> 
> _
> 
> _*Fraudecommissie van Rutte leidde mogelijk tot hardere aanpak*
> 
> 26 november 2020 17:38 Laatste update: 3 minuten geleden 
> 
> Een commissie die in 2013 werd opgericht om fraude te bestrijden, onder leiding van premier Mark Rutte, heeft er mogelijk voor gezorgd dat de aanpak te streng werd. Er is geen directe link met de problemen die nu bekend zijn met de kinderopvangtoeslag, maar het kan ervoor hebben gezorgd dat een klimaat ontstond waarin ambtenaren "over de grens" konden gaan.
> ...




*Column

Harriet Duurvoort*

* Ieder toeslagenslachtoffer moet weten waarom zijn of haar leven verwoest is. Op basis van wat voor vermoedens of discriminatie* 

 

1 juni 2022

Het blijft veelzeggend. In 2007 oordeelde de rechtbank Haarlem dat Mark Rutte als staats*secretaris van Sociale Zaken had aangezet tot rassendiscriminatie. Rutte vond destijds gericht fraudeonderzoek onder bevolkingsgroepen wenselijk en had aan gemeenten gevraagd inwoners van Somalische afkomst extra te controleren op bijstandsfraude. In reactie op zijn veroordeling zei Rutte: ‘Blijkbaar is dat nu wettelijk gezien niet mogelijk. Het is hoog tijd om de wet te veranderen.’

 Een standpunt dat hij herhaalde in 2020, toen Geert Wilders hem in een Kamerdebat vroeg wat er in hemelsnaam tegen was dat je bepaalde groepen extra controleert als je vermoedt dat ze meer frauderen, en dat daarom dus alle groepen etnisch geregistreerd moeten worden. Rutte merkte op dat hij het priv met Wilders eens was. 
* 
Fraudejacht* 

 Onder Ruttes premierschap vond het toeslagenschandaal plaats, een volstrekt uit de hand gelopen, verwoestende fraudejacht op onschuldige burgers, waarin institutioneel racisme een rol speelde. Sociologenjargon, sputterde Rutte aanvankelijk en dat was natuurlijk een eufemisme voor ‘woke racismeroeptoeterij’. Staatssecretaris Van Rij van Financin nam ten langen leste dan toch de woorden ‘institutioneel racisme’ in de mond, weliswaar in een sussende interpretatie. ‘Institutioneel’ racisme betekent volgens Van Rij ‘onbedoeld’. Niet per se doelbewust of georganiseerd.

Hij onderkent dat het ‘voor de geraakte mensen natuurlijk niet minder pijnlijk is’ als de Belastingdienst onbewust racistisch te werk ging. Van Rij vindt het voorts ‘heel ernstig, omdat het zo moeilijk grijpbaar is.’ Ik denk aan het ‘nest Antillianen’, ‘zwartjes’, etcetera. Moeilijk grijpbaar? ‘Met medewerkers die zich laatdunkend over moslims of allochtonen uitlieten is een ‘stevig, normoverdragend’ gesprek gevoerd’, benadrukte hij. Belastingdienstbreed komt er een ‘moreel beraad’. Oh, gelukkig. 
*
Etnisch geprofileerd*

Ik vraag mij af hoeveel Nederlanders met een dubbele nationaliteit, on-Hollandse achternaam of donker uiterlijk bij het doen van aangifte dit jaar hebben gedacht: ik zal toch verdorie niet etnisch geprofileerd worden? Zelfs met een oer-Hollands klinkende oudkoloniale slavenachternaam voel je je ongemakkelijk want je paspoortfoto verraadt natuurlijk wel je uiterlijk.

Want etnisch geprofileerd worden door de Belastingdienst is vaak nog erger dan door de politie. Kijk, als u als etnisch geprofileerde nette burger uit uw ‘verdacht’ fraaie bolide gehaald wordt, kunt u als het een beetje meezit nog gewoon even uitleggen dat het hier een misverstand betreft en u geen mocromaffia bent of anderszins allochtoon gespuis, maar advocaat of ict’er. Ik ken vrijwel geen mannen van kleur met een mooie auto die dit nt op regelmatige basis meemaken.

Bij de toeslagenslachtoffers ging het zoals we weten helaas anders. Eens verdacht, eeuwig verdacht. Nee, erger: bij voorbaat schuldig en veroordeeld tot een langdurige straf waarbij elk aspect van je leven, werk en gezin grondig werd verwoest.

Je zou toch denken dat op een gegeven moment die vernederende controle in alle hoeken en gaten van het bestaan toch een keertje was afgerond? Dat zelfs de fanatiekste etnisch profilerende ambtenaar na onderzoek moest concluderen: ok, deze persoon heeft niets verkeerds gedaan. Al ben je, al dan niet bewust, racist, zul je moeten onderkennen hier allicht met de spreekwoordelijke uitzondering op de regel van doen te hebben. De enige Bulgaar/ allochtoon/ persoon met vage nationaliteit/ rare achternaam/ donker uiterlijk/ etcetera die kennelijk nt fraudeert. Klaar.

Vergeet het. Je kon 15 jaar brieven sturen, bezwaarschriften aantekenen en persoonlijk afleveren; ze verdwenen op mysterieuze wijze van de aardbodem. Je kon naar de Belastingtelefoon bellen die je dag na dag, week na week, maand na maand, jaar in jaar uit afpoeierde. Tot je geen cent meer had, torenhoge schulden, geen dak meer boven je hoofd en als het nog meer tegenzat ook geen kinderen meer had. 

Inmiddels is de onderste steen nog lang niet boven. 
*
Alleenstaande moeders*

Hoe ver ging het etnisch profileren? Ook witte vrouwen met een zwarte (ex-)partner werden buitenproportioneel vaak toeslagenslachtoffers. En welke uitsluitingsmechanismen spelen er nog mee buiten het institutionele racisme? Misschien kun je ook nog spreken van ‘institutioneel seksisme’, schreef ik al eens. Want hoewel alle gezinnen, wit en zwart, die slachtoffer werden van de toeslagenaffaire ongenadig hard zijn geraakt, spannen de casussen van alleenstaande moeders de kroon.

Ieder toeslagenslachtoffer moet weten waarom zijn of haar leven verwoest is. Op basis van wat voor vermoedens of discriminatie?

Het herstel vordert intussen nauwelijks en de hel voor de toeslagenslachtoffers duurt onverminderd voort. Een barst in het vertrouwen in onze rechtsstaat.


https://www.volkskrant.nl/columns-op...m_content=free

----------


## Revisor

*Erkenning institutioneel racisme is niet genoeg*

Racisme

 

Voor veel Nederlanders met een migratieachtergrond moet het inmiddels een sterk dj vu-gevoel oproepen: onderzoeken en rapporten die bevestigen dat er in Nederland structureel sprake is van discriminatie en racisme. Op de arbeidsmarkt, de woningmarkt, in het onderwijs, het uitgaansleven. Maar ook bij overheidsdiensten als de Nationale Politie en de Belastingdienst is het gif van uitsluiting geruime tijd binnengeslopen.

Dit is het dagelijkse commentaar van NRC. Het bevat meningen, interpretaties en keuzes. Ze worden geschreven door een groep redacteuren, geselecteerd door de hoofdredacteur. In de commentaren laat NRC zien waar het voor staat. Commentaren bieden de lezer een handvat, een invalshoek, het is ‘eerste hulp’ bij het nieuws van de dag.

In januari stelde adviesbureau PricewaterhouseCoopers in twee rapporten vast dat de fiscus frauderisico’s inschatte aan de hand van nationaliteit en uiterlijk voorkomen. Alles wijst erop dat etniciteit en religieuze achtergrond (‘giften aan moskee’ bleek een specifieke risico-indicator) een rol speelden bij de fraudeaanpak. Duizenden mensen kwamen daardoor ten onrechte op een ‘zwarte lijst’ terecht, de zogeheten Fraudesignaleringsvoorziening (FSV).

Staatssecretaris Marnix van Rij (Fiscaliteit en Belastingdienst, CDA) reageerde toen „geschrokken”, noemde de fraudelijst „moreel verwerpelijk” en de beschrijvingen in de handleidingen „discriminatoir”. Hij koos zijn woorden zorgvuldig – van racisme wilde hij niet spreken, want „dan gaat het om het stelselmatig en bewust vernederen van een bevolkingsgroep en dat gebeurt hier niet”.

Hoe anders klinkt het sinds deze week, toen Van Rij in een brief aan de Kamer toegaf dat er bij de Belastingdienst jarenlang sprake is geweest van ‘institutioneel racisme’. Daarmee wordt voor het eerst formeel erkend dat binnen een overheidsdienst ingesleten, structurele mechanismen tot racistische gedragingen bij ambtenaren hebben geleid. Een opmerkelijke semantische verschuiving binnen het kabinet; premier Mark Rutte (VVD) wilde in 2020 nog „wegblijven van het sociologenjargon” en sprak liever van een „systemisch probleem” met racisme in de samenleving.

Steeds weer zien minderheden zich bevestigd in hun argwaan jegens een overheid die niet optreedt tegen racisme 
Woorden doen ertoe, zeker als het gaat om een hardnekkig maatschappelijk probleem als racisme. Toch blijft het voor het kabinet deels een semantisch spel. Zo benadrukte Van Rij dat ‘institutioneel racisme’ in dit geval geen „juridische” betekenis heeft maar een „sociologische”. Bovendien „zat er totaal geen beleid achter”, zou het gaan om „een aantal medewerkers” bij de Belastingdienst en werd er gehandeld „zonder kwade trouw”. Dat klinkt al meer als een ongeluk dan een structurele misstand. Nu wordt ‘sociologisch jargon’ gebruikt om racistisch beleid los te koppelen van persoonlijke (eind)verantwoordelijkheid.

Het is de bekende reflex van afzwakken en toedekken, zoals bij die andere grote overheidsdienst, de politie. In de onlangs uitgezonden tv-documentaire _De blauwe familie_ werd dat wederom pijnlijk duidelijk. Agenten die collega-dienders met een andere huidskleur of afkomst stelselmatig discrimineren, buitensluiten en uiteindelijk wegpesten worden binnen het korps door leidinggevenden gedoogd.

Het zijn dit soort voorbeelden die tot woede en cynisme leiden bij etnische minderheden. Steeds weer zien zij zich bevestigd in hun argwaan jegens een overheid die niet wil of durft op te treden tegen discriminatie en racisme. Artikel 1 van de Grondwet, het gelijkheidsbeginsel en discriminatieverbod, verwordt daarmee tot een lege huls.

„Voor institutioneel racisme is geen plek in onze samenleving”, zo staat te lezen in het regeerakkoord. „Overheids- en uitvoeringsorganisaties moeten hierbij het goede voorbeeld geven.” Erkenning is een eerste stap. Laat het niet bij woorden blijven.

_Dit is het dagelijkse commentaar van NRC. Het bevat meningen, interpretaties en keuzes. Ze worden geschreven door een groep redacteuren, geselecteerd door de hoofdredacteur. In de commentaren laat NRC zien waar het voor staat. Commentaren bieden de lezer een handvat, een invalshoek, het is ‘eerste hulp’ bij het nieuws van de dag. 
_

https://www.nrc.nl/nieuws/2022/06/03...enoeg-a4131355

----------


## Revisor

> Onderzoek is klaar, heb het rapport niet gelezen, maar alle kranten schreven dat het een vernietigende rapport is en dat de overheid, belastingdiensst, ambtenarebn en de rechtspraak ernstig gefaald hebben. Iedereen vraagt zich af hoe dit heeft kunnen gebeuren?
> 
> Het antwoord is denk ik, *institutioneel racisme*. De slachtoffers waren toch hoofdzakelijk allochtoontjes met een dubbele paspoort. 
> 
> Dat lees ik niet terug in de kranten terwijl het onderzoek juist begonnen is om onderzoek te doen naar etnisch profileren bij de belastingdienst.
> 
> Dit is te danken aan de methode Rutte, die in een soortgelijke zaak al eerder door de rechtbank is veroordeeld. Daarom zijn er geheime afspraken gemaakt om structureel het racisme achter de werkwijze van de belastingdienst geheim te houden.



*NRC noemde dit racisme al iets eerder institutioneel*

 
Voor de tweede keer stond de term afgelopen dinsdag in de kop van een redactioneel artikel in _NRC_: institutioneel racisme. Staatssecretaris Marnix van Rij (Fiscaliteit en Belastingdienst, CDA) wilde er twee maanden geleden nog niets van weten, maar schreef nu aan de Tweede Kamer dat de Belastingdienst bij het samenstellen van zwarte lijsten met potentile fraudeurs inderdaad structurele racistische vooroordelen had laten meetellen. Het hoge woord was eruit.

_Kabinet erkent institutioneel racisme bij de Belastingdienst_, zette de krant die dag boven een artikel dat het belang van deze stap woog. Het selecteren op basis van een niet-Nederlandse nationaliteit of zelfs uiterlijk was geen uitwas van een paar losgeslagen ambtenaren geweest, maar zat ingebakken in de mechanismen van de dienst. Zie dat er maar eens uit te krijgen, zeker als dit  zoals de staatssecretaris schrijft  voortkomt uit onbewuste vooroordelen of onwetendheid.

Van Rij kwam met dit inzicht van ver. In maart hield hij het er nog bij dat de praktijken discriminatoir waren. Het woord racisme was volgens hem alleen van toepassing als een bevolkingsgroep stelselmatig en bewust werd achtergesteld.

_NRC_ was al eerder overtuigd. _Het kabinet moet stoppen met doen alsof er geen institutioneel racisme is_, was de kop boven een hoofdredactioneel commentaar op 29 januari. Aanleiding waren twee onderzoeken van adviesbureau PwC waaruit bleek dat niet alleen ontvangers van toeslagen, maar ook burgers die aangifte voor inkomstenbelasting deden op deze manier op de lijst terechtkwamen. 
*
Omslagpunt*

Maar ook _NRC_ heeft naar het gebruik van institutioneel racisme toe moeten groeien, leert een blik in het archief. Voordat de woorden opdoken in het coalitieakkoord van afgelopen december, waarin het kabinet stelt dat hier in onze samenleving geen plaats voor is, waren zij vooral voorbehouden aan columns en opiniestukken. In redactionele artikelen kwamen ze ook voor, maar dan meestal in citaten of tussen aanhalingstekens.

Wat zijn hierbij de redactionele afwegingen? Rik Rutten, de Haagse verslaggever die over de Toeslagenaffaire en de andere misstanden bij de Belastingdienst schrijft, zag in de PwC-rapporten een omslagpunt. Toen bleek dat dit probleem echt zat ingebakken in de cultuur. Er waren handleidingen en daderprofielen. Sindsdien deins ik veel minder terug voor deze term.

Meestal beschrijft hij gewoon zo precies mogelijk wat er gebeurt, bijvoorbeeld dat de dienst een niet-Nederlands uiterlijk of een tweede nationaliteit als criterium hanteerde, maar, zegt hij, ik zie ook de symbolische waarde van deze woorden.

Het maakt nieuwsgierig: hoe kijken toeslagenouders naar de NRC-verslaggeving over de affaire? Jullie hebben er heel veel aandacht aan besteed en waren bij alle belangrijke momenten aanwezig, zegt Derya Selvi, een moeder die destijds met twee kleine kinderen dakloos is geraakt. Vanuit mijn emotie vind ik dat niemand kritisch genoeg is geweest. Rechters niet, huisartsen, Veilig Thuis n de media niet. Maar jullie moeten natuurlijk ook de tegenpartij ruimte geven.

Selvi hoopt dat journalisten in Van Rijs brief aan de Kamer aanleiding zien voor verdere analyse en onderzoek. Het was een brief met veel mitsen en maren, vindt ze. Hij schreef dat er racisme was maar dan niet beleidsmatig. Dat is geen echte erkenning. Soms denk ik dat Den Haag beter kan stoppen met dit soort uitingen. Het leidt elke keer weer tot stress en frustratie.

De term institutioneel racisme helpt Selvi overigens niet, integendeel. Het klinkt in haar oren alsof racisme zo minder het werk van mensen zou zijn. Racisme is racisme. Het lijkt net of het met institutioneel ervoor minder hard moet aankomen.

Janet Ramesar, die net als Selvi veelvuldig in de media heeft opgetreden, is juist wel tevreden over deze twee woorden. Deze term dekt de lading en is steeds gangbaarder geworden, door de Black Lives Matter-protesten en door politici en columnisten van kleur .
*
Gebrek aan erkenning*

Haar niet onterechte observatie is dat _NRC_ vooral in actie kwam als het kabinet iets besloot of bevestigde of als er een onderzoek verscheen. In Nederland, ook in de media, is iets pas waar als er officieel onderzoek naar is gedaan. Mijn zaak werd in het begin van de Toeslagenaffaire afgedaan als een individuele casus, maar hij was wl onderbouwd. In het dossier dat de Belastingdienst had gemaakt stond letterlijk dat dit een Hindoestaanse casus was.

Hetzelfde gebrek aan erkenning ervoer Ramesar als het ging om de uithuisplaatsing van haar zoon. Al eind 2019 heb ik daar in een interview over gesproken, maar ook dat werd toen gezien als een incident. Pas toen het Centraal Bureau voor de Statistiek [afgelopen oktober] had berekend dat het om zeker 1.115 kinderen gaat, barstte de bom. Ik had het daar wel moeilijk mee. Waarom luisterde er eerder niemand naar mij? Dan had het probleem veel eerder kunnen worden aangepakt.

_In deze rubriek werpen negen redacteuren tot september bij toerbeurt een kritische blik op onze journalistiek. Zij behandelen vragen van lezers en ontmoeten mensen in de samenleving die met NRC-journalistiek te maken hebben. Per 1 september treedt Arjen Fortuin aan als nieuwe Ombudsman.

Vragen over NRC-journalistiek of verzoeken voor De journalistieke keuken kunt u richten aan [email protected].


_https://www.nrc.nl/nieuws/2022/06/03...oneel-a4132193


Sorry NRC ik was jullie al 13 maanden voor!

----------


## Revisor

> Kortom er is sprake van institutioneel racisme maar niemand is verantwoordelijk.
> 
> Het waren de kaboutertjes die bepaalden dat in de werkinstructies een gift aan een moskee, een buitenlands uiterlijk, je nationaliteit etc... voldoende is om tot fraudeur te worden aangemerkt.
> 
> We zijn er dus nog steeds niet.




*Opinie: Sociologenjargon komt kabinet goed uit om institutioneel racisme te erkennen, maar zo makkelijk is het ook weer niet*

Eerst wilde Mark Rutte niets weten van de term institutioneel racisme', nu komt het goed uit om grove fouten toe te geven zonder verantwoordelijkheid te nemen, vindt bestuurskundige Hans Bosselaar. 

*Hans Bosselaar* 6 juni 2022, 08:00

 Premier Rutte wordt gehoord door de parlementaire enqutecommissie Kinderopvangtoeslag, 26 november 2020.Beeld Bart Maat / ANP

In de brief waarin het kabinet het racisme en de discriminatie van de Belastingdienst erkent, gaat het niet om incidenteel, maar om institutioneel racisme. Dat pakt erger uit dan bewust racisme door een enkel persoon, maar het is daardoor helaas nauwelijks aan te pakken. 

Wie de brief van de staatssecretaris leest, vraagt zich af waarom de politiek deze terminologie niet eerder heeft ontdekt. Het door Rutte zo gehate sociologenjargon blijkt ineens erg nuttig om grove fouten toe te geven, zonder verantwoordelijkheid te hoeven nemen of iemand aansprakelijk te hoeven stellen. Maar zo makkelijk is het toch ook weer niet. Daarvoor is een lesje institutionele theorie nodig. 

*Structuren*

Klassiek denken over instituties gaat over structuren die het handelen van mensen bepalen. De normen, gewoonten en regels die zich rond een bepaald verschijnsel ontwikkelen zijn zo dominant dat het moeilijk is je hier als individu aan te onttrekken. Of het nu gaat over het instituut huwelijk, een bepaalde religie of de manier waarop een organisatie (zoals de belastingdienst) zijn taken organiseert en uitvoert. Tussen droom en daad staan nu eenmaal normen en wetten in de weg en vele praktische bezwaren. Het is het sociologische perspectief dat het kabinet nu kiest om zonder risico de hand in eigen boezem te steken. 

Dit structuralistische denken roept een beeld op waarin systemen min of meer uit de lucht komen vallen en op geen enkele manier verband houden met het handelen van mensen dat voorafgaat aan het ontstaan van instituties. En dat is vreemd. Immers het huwelijk is geen natuurverschijnsel, maar wel degelijk een samenlevingsvorm die in de loop der eeuwen in de interactie tussen mensen betekenis heeft gekregen. En, hoewel het huwelijk een eeuwenoud fenomeen is, zit er behoorlijk wat rek in de normen, gewoonten en regels die zich rond deze samenlevingsvorm blijven ontwikkelen. Dat komt door ons, door de mens. 
*
Beweging*

Aan de ene kant bevestigen we de bestaande structuren dag aan dag, maar aan de andere kant zorgen we er met elkaar ook voor dat zij voortdurend in beweging zijn. Wie en hoe die beweging op gang komt, dat is de vraag die sociologen bezighoudt. Daarbij gaat het natuurlijk over macht, maar ook over het instrumentarium dat mensen tot hun beschikking hebben, zoals geld, taal en informatie. Zaken die vooral in handen zijn van politici, bestuurders en managers.

En daar ligt ook de basis van het ongemak van Rutte met de sociologen. Waar juristen hun interesse voor misstanden snel verliezen bij het ontbreken van een _smoking gun_, zoeken sociologen door, dieper. Niet per se om de verantwoordelijken aansprakelijk te stellen, maar dat kan natuurlijk wel. 

De spanning tussen mens en systeem is een belangrijk onderwerp om te reflecteren op de wijze waarop de samenleving zich ontwikkelt en ook op de manier waarop de samenleving wordt bestuurd. Immers, systemen zijn nodig om een beetje orde te houden en hiervoor niet elke dag opnieuw het wiel uit te hoeven vinden. Maar iedereen weet dat systemen de boel ook kunnen overnemen en het doel waarvoor ze ontwikkeld zijn volledig aan het oog kunnen onttrekken. De toeslagenaffaire is er een voorbeeld van, maar er zijn legio andere. 
*
Argwaan*

De beroemde socioloog Habermas noemt dit de kolonisering van de leefwereld door de systeemwereld. Systeembouwers en systeemverantwoordelijken zouden zich hiervan voortdurend bewust moeten zijn. Of je nu systeemverantwoordelijke bent in een gezin, een bedrijf of bij de Belastingdienst. Sterker nog, een gezonde argwaan zou de natuurlijk houding van iedere systeemverantwoordelijke moeten zijn.

En, omdat de waan van de dag snel gaat overheersen, is het organiseren van deze argwaan een belangrijke eis die aan die verantwoordelijken gesteld kan worden. Argwaan doet ertoe. Argwaan gaat namelijk over het lot van de leefwereld, van de mensen met wie, omwille van het systeem, de directe communicatie op een laag pitje is gezet. Het niet nemen van de verantwoordelijkheid om de stem uit de leefwereld te blijven horen, maakt de systeemmakers en -uitvoerders hierop aanspreekbaar. 

Het is een vorm van gekwalificeerde nalatigheid waarvoor bestuurders en managers zich voor hun clinten, hun medewerkers en zo nodig ook voor de bestuursrechter zouden moeten verantwoorden. Daar is geen woord sociologisch jargon bij.

_Hans Bosselaar is bestuurskundige aan de Vrije Universiteit, Amsterdam._


https://www.volkskrant.nl/columns-op...niet~bc739590/

----------


## Revisor

ANP

NOS Nieuws•vandaag, 18:36
*
Meeste toeslagenouders hebben migratieachtergrond, vaak met schulden*

Wie zijn de toeslagenouders precies? Lang was die vraag niet goed te beantwoorden. Vandaag kwam het Centraal Bureau voor de Statistiek (CBS) voor het eerst met cijfers over de achtergrond van de tot nu toe bekende gedupeerden in de toeslagenaffaire.

Wat opvalt: Surinaamse en Caribische Nederlanders zijn relatief hard geraakt. In de helft van de gevallen gaat het om alleenstaande ouders. En, misschien wel het opvallendst: er zitten veel ouders tussen die in de bijstand zaten toen de Belastingdienst toeslagen begon terug te vorderen. Zij kunnen kinderopvangtoeslag aanvragen als ze in een traject naar werk zitten.

*Van elke tweehonderd Surinamers, n geraakt*

Het CBS heeft de gegevens van 10.265 gezinnen onderzocht. Van al deze ouders is op 1 april vastgesteld dat zij gedupeerden zijn van de toeslagenaffaire.

70 procent van deze groep ouders is migrant of kind van een migrant. Het gaat met name om Surinaamse Nederlanders (1830 gezinnen), Caribische Nederlanders (1275), Turkse (800), Marokkaanse (615) en Indonesische (165).

_Dit laat zien dat bepaalde (migranten)groepen harder geraakt zijn dan anderen:_

*Caribische Nederlanders relatief vaakst gedupeerd*


Hoeveel van totale groep gedupeerd in de toeslagenaffaire

Caribische Nederlanders
1 op 136

Surinaamse Nederlanders
1 op 197

Turkse Nederlanders
1 op 538

Marokkaanse Nederlanders
1 op 681

Indonesische Nederlanders
1 op 2119

Nederlanders zonder migratieachtergrond
1 op 4386


Er werd aangenomen dat het in de toeslagenaffaire vrijwel alleen om werkende ouders ging. Uit de nieuwe cijfers blijkt dat een vijfde van de huishoudens juist zat in de bijstand toen zij geraakt werden door de toeslagenaffaire. Bovendien kwamen de brieven van de Belastingdienst vaak terecht in gezinnen die al worstelden met schulden. Twee derde van de toeslagenouders had al meer schulden dan bezittingen toen de Belastingdienst aanklopte met vorderingen van vaak duizenden euro's.


https://nos.nl/artikel/2434452-meest...k-met-schulden

----------


## Revisor

*Belastingdienst hielp Uber belasting te ontwijken* 

De Nederlandse Belastingdienst heeft in 2014 en 2015 internationale afspraken en regelgeving geschonden om het Amerikaanse techbedrijf Uber te helpen bij het ontwijken van belasting. Dit schrijven _Trouw_ en het _FD_ op basis van informatie in de _Uber Files_. 

*Yvonne Hofs* 11 juli 2022, 20:46

 Taxichauffers uit Rotterdam en Amsterdam demonsteren in 2019 tegen Uber op het Malieveld in Den Haag.Beeld Joris Van Gennip

De gelekte documenten over de heimelijke lobbycampagne die Uber in 2014 en 2015 voerde, tonen aan dat de Belastingdienst heel ver ging om het techbedrijf te behagen. Het toenmalige hoofd fiscale zaken van Uber, Rob van der Woude, rapporteert in 2015 aan zijn Amerikaanse collega’s dat de Belastingdienst een ‘bondgenoot’ is van Uber die zich ‘collaborerend’ opstelt.

De Belastingdienst leidt dat jaar een Europees belastingonderzoek naar Uber, maar lijkt in die rol niet neutraal te zijn geweest. Van der Woude meldt dat de Belastingdienst in dat onderzoek een beschermende en verdedigende houding tegenover Uber aanneemt. De _Uber Files_ suggereren dat de Belastingdienst ook vertrouwelijke informatie over dat onderzoek aan Uber heeft doorgespeeld.

Het internationale hoofdkantoor van Uber is sinds 2012 in Amsterdam gevestigd. Uber draagt in andere EU-lidstaten nauwelijks belasting af, omdat op papier alle bedrijfsactiviteiten in Nederland plaatsvinden. Alleen de winst in Nederland wordt daarom belast. Frankrijk vermoedt belastingontwijking en wil op gegeven moment zelf de winst die Uber in Frankrijk genereert gaan belasten. De Nederlandse Belastingdienst neemt daarop contact op met het Franse ministerie van Financin om de Fransen op andere gedachten te brengen. 

*Belastingdienst gaf Uber extra tijd*

In 2014 vraagt een aantal Europese landen, waaronder het Verenigd Koninkrijk en Zweden, de inkomensgegevens van Uber-chauffeurs op bij de Belastingdienst. Die hebben hun eigen belastingdiensten nodig om de belastingaangiften van de Britse en Zweedse Uber-chauffeurs te kunnen controleren. Uit de correspondentie van Van der Woude blijkt dat de Belastingdienst die buitenlandse informatieverzoeken bewust onder op de stapel legt, zodat Uber er voorlopig geen last mee krijgt. Dit traineren door de Belastingdienst geeft Uber extra tijd om de belastingstatus van zijn Europese chauffeurs op orde te krijgen, wat veel juridische problemen voorkomt. 

Het verdienmodel van Uber ligt op dat moment internationaal onder vuur. Het Amerikaanse bedrijf probeert op zeer agressieve wijze wereldwijde dominantie te verwerven op de taximarkt en toont daarbij weinig respect voor nationale en internationale wetten. Dat de Nederlandse Belastingdienst Uber desondanks de hand boven het hoofd houdt heeft mogelijk te maken met de ‘sexy’ reputatie van de snelgroeiende start-up uit Silicon Valley, of met de werkgelegenheid die het bedrijf in Nederland creert. Het aantal banen op het Amsterdamse hoofdkantoor groeide tussen 2012 en 2020 van 400 naar 1.500. 
*
‘Wet flagrant geschonden’*

Hoogleraar belastingrecht Jan van de Streek, die de relevante documenten uit de _Uber Files_ heeft bestudeerd, zegt in _Trouw_ dat de Belastingdienst de wet ‘flagrant heeft geschonden’. Tegenover het_ FD_ spreekt hij van een ‘problematisch beeld’ van ‘een Belastingdienst die bewust de administratieve samenwerking tussen belastingautoriteiten ondermijnt’. De Belastingdienst zegt in een reactie zich niet in het door beide kranten geschetste beeld te herkennen. ‘Uitvoerig intern onderzoek’ zou hebben uitgewezen dat de dienst zich in zijn contacten met Uber altijd aan de wet heeft gehouden.


https://www.volkskrant.nl/nieuws-ach...jken~b239307b/

----------


## Revisor

*Belastingdienst wist al in 2019 van etnisch profileren bij toeslagenaffaire*

Toeslagenschandaal Ambtenaren van de Belastingdienst mailden elkaar volgens de NOS nog voor de toeslagenaffaire bekend werd over het kennelijk selecteren op afkomst in fraudeonderzoeken.

*Sezen Moelike*r 13 juli 2022 om 10:45 


Gedupeerde ouders tijdens een debat in de Tweede Kamer over de uit huis geplaatste kinderen vanwege het toeslagenschandaal. Foto Lex van Lieshout/ANP

De Belastingdienst was er begin 2019 al van op de hoogte dat in fraudeonderzoeken bij kinderopvangtoeslag werd geselecteerd op mensen met een migratieachtergrond. Dat meldt de NOS op basis van een verzoek op de Wet Open Overheid door RTL Nieuws en Trouw, waarna honderden nieuwe documenten over de toeslagenaffaire openbaar zijn gemaakt.

In de documenten is volgens de NOS te lezen dat ambtenaren van de Belastingdienst halverwege 2019 mailen over het kennelijk selecteren op afkomst in fraudeonderzoeken. Dat was nog voordat de toeslagenaffaire bekend werd. Toch heeft de fiscus nog meer dan een jaar ontkend dat er etnisch geprofileerd werd. In 2021 viel het toenmalig kabinet vanwege het toeslagenschandaal.

Volgens de NOS trekken de ambtenaren in kwestie deze conclusie na het bestuderen van zaken die door het fraudeteam Combiteam Aanpak Facilitators (CAF) waren uitgevoerd. Ze zouden zich in de mails afvragen in hoeverre een specifieke zaak van het fraudeteam waar op dat moment veel media-aandacht voor is, over het gastouderbureau Dadim in Eindhoven, verschilt van andere CAF-zaken. In deze zaak werden volgens een adviescommissie zon driehonderd ouders die ingeschreven stonden bij gastouderbureau Dadim op vooringenomen wijze beoordeeld. 

De ambtenaren concluderen in de mails dat er veel overeenkomsten zijn tussen de zaak van gastouderbureau Dadim en andere zaken die ze bestudeerd hebben, waarna een medewerker volgens de NOS zou schrijven: Laatste is zeker waar, maar lopen risico dat breder getrokken wordt.

Tussen 2014 en 2016 werd de kinderopvangtoeslag van duizenden ouders stopgezet omdat ze door de Belastingdienst onterecht waren aangezien voor fraudeurs. De ouders moesten veelal tienduizenden euros terugbetalen en bouwden zo hoge schulden op. In mei dit jaar erkende het kabinet dat institutioneel racisme een rol heeft gespeeld in het toeslagenschandaal.


https://www.nrc.nl/nieuws/2022/07/13...faire-a4136313

----------


## mrz

Uhm.... ik wil niet teveel knuppel in hoenderhok gooien. En ik ben zelf wellicht een (h)oen, maar is het niet het probleem dat ze beter kinderbijslag voor 1 kind kunnen instellen. 2e kind eigen kosten. 3e kind belast ofzo?

DAT zou een "oplossing" kunnen zijn?

Ipv shady business??

Maargoed. Wil me niet teveel met politiek bemoeien verder...  :grote grijns: 

Peace.

----------


## Revisor



----------


## Revisor

> Kortom er is sprake van institutioneel racisme maar niemand is verantwoordelijk.
> 
> Het waren de kaboutertjes die bepaalden dat in de werkinstructies een gift aan een moskee, een buitenlands uiterlijk, je nationaliteit etc... voldoende is om tot fraudeur te worden aangemerkt.
> 
> We zijn er dus nog steeds niet.




 
*
Commentaar Strafrechtelijke immuniteit*

*Herbezinning van immuniteit voor rijksambtenaren is nodig*

16 juli 2022

Een herbezinning over de strafrechtelijke immuniteit van rijksambtenaren is gewenst, nu het gerechtshof ambtenaren van de Belastingdienst niet gaat vervolgen wegens discriminatie in de toeslagenaffaire. 

Het gerechtshof in Den Haag sprak deze week uit dat vanwege hun immuniteitsregel de rijksambtenaren niet kunnen worden vervolgd. Tegelijkertijd vindt het Hof wel dat er tussen 2013 en 2019 een redelijke verdenking van strafbare beroepsmatige discriminatie is. Burgers werden op basis van hun nationaliteit geselecteerd voor fraudecontrole. Maar volgens het Hof voerden ambtenaren gewoon de strenge fraudewet uit.

De uitspraak roept de nodige vragen op. Immuniteit geldt immers niet als ambtenaren dezelfde strafbare handelingen verrichten als burgers. Zo wordt een ambtenaar die iemand mishandelt, wel vervolgd. De staat verweerde zich met het argument dat selectie op nationaliteit geen discriminatie is. Daarmee maakte het Hof terecht korte metten: ook selectie op nationaliteit is discriminatie.

Het Hof is aanmerkelijk harder dan het kabinet dit voorjaar zelf was met de erkenning dat er jarenlang sprake was van institutioneel racisme bij de overheid. Maar niemand handelde te kwader trouw, benadrukte staatssecretaris Van Rij van financin, en niemand is hiervoor ontslagen. Van Rij zei ook dat er helemaal geen toezicht op de fraudelijst was en dat het management de lijst nooit heeft geaccordeerd. 
*
Gewoon de wet uitvoeren*

Deze uitspraak valt moeilijk te rijmen met de uitspraak van het Hof. Die zegt dat de ambtenaren gewoon de wet uitvoerden. Maar daarin staat niets over discriminatoire risicoselectie. De Tweede Kamer werd zelfs compleet verrast toen die fraudelijst in 2018 bekend werd na onderzoek van _Trouw_ en _RTL_.

Staatssecretaris Snel ontkende in 2019 nog dat deze lijst bestond, terwijl recent duidelijk werd dat de Belastingdienst toen wel degelijk ervan wist, en hoe fout ze zat. Maar elk onderzoek hiernaar werd gefrustreerd, uit angst voor imago en een olievlekwerking.

De vraag is nu relevant of ambtenaren die jarenlang met de fraudelijst werkten, dat deden op eigen initiatief of in opdracht van het management. Als zij dat op eigen houtje deden, zoals de bewindsman stelt, dan is de immuniteitsregel vreemd. Dan zou hier sprake zijn van ongelijke behandeling, want discriminatie is strafbaar. 
*
De uitspraak druist in tegen het algemeen rechtsgevoel*

De uitspraak is onbevredigend, juist vanwege het bewust achterhouden van informatie waarvoor nog geen ambtenaar verantwoording heeft moeten afleggen. Dat druist in tegen het algemeen rechtsgevoel.

Negen jaar geleden strandde het opheffen van de immuniteitsregel voor rijksambtenaren in de Eerste Kamer. Deze uitspraak bewijst de noodzaak om de discussie hierover uit de mottenballen te halen.

_Het commentaar is de mening van Trouw, verwoord door leden van de hoofdredactie en senior redacteuren.


_https://www.trouw.nl/opinie/herbezin...odig~be72087c/

----------


## Revisor

Toeslagenaffaire 

*College voor de Rechten van de Mens: Belastingdienst discrimineerde mensen van buitenlandse afkomst*

33 minuten geleden Aangepast: 6 seconden geleden 

 Premier Rutte met groep demonstrerende toeslagenouders. Beeld  RTL Nieuws / Roel Schreinemachers 

De Belastingdienst heeft bij de fraudeaanpak mensen van buitenlandse afkomst gediscrimineerd. Wie van buitenlandse afkomst was, werd vaker als potentile fraudeur aangezien. Dat concludeert het College voor de Rechten van de Mens. "De werkwijzen en processen van de Belastingdienst/Toeslagen troffen in het bijzonder personen met een buitenlandse afkomst."

Het onderzoek van het College draaide om de harde fraudeaanpak van de Belastingdienst en de Dienst Toeslagen. Centrale vraag daarbij was of die aanpak mensen van buitenlandse afkomst vaker trof dan mensen met een Nederlandse afkomst.

Volgens het College is het antwoord op die vraag klip en klaar: "Personen met een buitenlandse afkomst werden _aanzienlijk_ vaker voor toezicht geselecteerd dan personen van Nederlandse afkomst". Ze kregen ook aanzienlijk vaker de kwalificatie 'opzet/grove schuld'.
*
Zestien keer vaker*

Het onderzoek spitst zich toe op verschillende vormen van fraudeaanpak door de Belastingdienst, zoals het CAF-team ('Combiteam Aanpak Facilitators') en HOTHOR ('Hoge Toeslagen, Hoog Risico').

Het College constateert dat mensen van buitenlandse afkomst bij de CAF-aanpak zestien keer vaker te maken kregen met de fraudejagers dan mensen van Nederlandse afkomst. Ook bij de HOTHOR-aanpak werden mensen met een buitenlandse afkomst eruit gepikt. Dat gebeurde ruim vijf keer vaker dan bij mensen van Nederlandse afkomst.

*Institutioneel racisme*

Gedupeerden hebben wel inzage gekregen in hun dossiers, maar daaruit wordt in de meeste gevallen niet duidelijk wat de precieze aanleiding of de reden is geweest van de fraudecontroles.

Het kabinet heeft eerder dit jaar erkend dat bij een deel van de Belastingdienst sprake is geweest van institutioneel racisme. Mensen werden eruit gepikt op basis van hun afkomst of andere kenmerken zoals nationaliteit, leeftijd of geslacht. Ook waren er fraudelijsten in omloop met termen als 'criminelen'.

Politiek verslaggever Roel Schreinemachers noemt de uitspraak een doorbraak voor gedupeerden: "Dit bevestigt nog eens wat veel gedupeerden allang vermoeden: dat ze als fraudeur zijn bestempeld puur en alleen vanwege hun afkomst. Belangrijk voor hen is dat het College de bewijslast nu omdraait. De Belastingdienst moet zelf per geval aantonen dat ze niet hebben gediscrimineerd, en dat er een goede reden was om iemand onder de loep te nemen."

*Omdraaien bewijslast*

De uitspraak heeft een belangrijk gevolg voor mensen die in het verleden zijn aangemerkt als fraudeur en daarover een klacht hebben ingediend: in zaken die zij voeren, hoeven zij niet langer hun onschuld te bewijzen. 

Het is vanaf nu eerst aan de Belastingdienst om aan te tonen dat zij niet in strijd heeft gehandeld met de wet op gelijke behandeling, en dat iemand op objectieve gronden is aangemerkt als fraudeur.

RTL Nieuws


https://www.rtlnieuws.nl/nieuws/poli...discrimineerde

----------


## Revisor

*Toeslagenaffaire*

*Mensenrechtenorganisatie: Belastingdienst discrimineerde wl op nationaliteit*

 De voorzitter van het College voor de Rechten van de Mens, Jacobine Geel, geeft uitleg over het onderzoek naar de Belastingdienst. Beeld ANP

De Belastingdienst discrimineerde wel degelijk bij de aanpak van fraude met de kinderopvangtoeslag, zegt het College voor de Rechten van de Mens.

*Esther Lammers* 15 september 2022, 15:47

Deze conclusie kan grote juridische consequenties hebben, omdat de Belastingdienst nu bij elke discriminatieklacht van een ouder uit de toeslagenaffaire zelf moet gaan bewijzen dat ze niet discrimineerde. En dat wilde het kabinet juist voorkomen. 

*Acht keer vaker gezien als potentieel fraudeur*

Het college deed onderzoek, omdat het tientallen klachten van toeslagenouders had binnengekregen die zich tussen 2014 en 2018 gediscrimineerd voelden door de Belastingdienst. Uit het onderzoek komt een heldere conclusie bovendrijven, zegt voorzitter Jacobine Geel van het college. De afdeling toeslagen van de Belastingdienst hanteerde structureel een werkwijze die “in het bijzonder personen met een buitenlandse afkomst trof”. 

Deze ouders werden acht keer vaker als potentieel fraudeur gezien, en aan nader intensief onderzoek onderworpen dan autochtonen. Ook oordeelde Toeslagen bij een foute opgave een stuk strenger bij mensen met een buitenlandse afkomst. Zij kregen zeven keer vaker de kwalificatie opzet of grove schuld opgelegd dan autochtonen. 

*Kwalificatie zonder bewijs*

Sinds de toeslagenaffaire is duidelijk dat de kwalificatie opzet of grove schuld vaak werd afgegeven, zonder dat er aannemelijk bewijs voor was. Door deze kwalificatie moesten ouders de toeslagen in n klap terugbetalen en kwamen ze in grote schulden terecht, terwijl ze geen enkele hulp kregen met schuldsanering.

Van Geel constateert dat er nu “genoeg” aanwijzingen zijn dat de betrokken toeslagenouders ook daadwerkelijk zijn gediscrimineerd op afkomst. Dat betekent dat zij juridisch niet meer hoeven te bewijzen dat zij zijn gediscrimineerd, omdat de bal nu bij de Belastingdienst ligt. Die moet bewijzen dat ze niet heeft gediscrimineerd. 

Het kabinet maakte dit voorjaar nog excuses aan de ouders omdat er bij de dienst sprake was geweest van “institutioneel racisme”. Van racistisch handelen door ambtenaren wilde staatssecretaris Van Rij toen echter niet spreken. Uit recent onderzoek van het Centraal Bureau voor de Statistiek blijkt dat Surinaamse en Caribische ouders het vaakst slachtoffer van het toeslagenschandaal zijn geworden, direct gevolgd door Marokkaanse, Turkse en Indonesische ouders. 

De staatssecretaris antwoordt op Kamervragen hierover van Sylvana Simons (Bij1) dat deze CBS-uitkomsten ‘pijnlijk’ zijn en de noodzaak voor herstel van gedupeerden bewijst. Maar de bewindsman ontkent tegelijkertijd dat er op dubbele nationaliteit bij Toeslagen is geselecteerd. Ook Nederlanders met een laag inkomen en alleenstaanden werden relatief vaker voor extra controle geselecteerd, schrijft hij.


https://www.trouw.nl/politiek/mensen...eit~bc9c9bea4/

----------


## SportFreak

Vuile flikkers gasten die dit gedaan hebben

----------


## Revisor

Eurocommissaris van Gelijkheid Helena Dalli  EPA

*Europarlement walgt van toeslagenaffaire: Schandvlek in de geschiedenis van de rechtsstaat*

*Het Europese Parlement walgt van het Nederlandse toeslagenschandaal. Europa moet alles in het werk stellen om te voorkomen dat zich waar dan ook in Europa ooit nog dergelijke vormen van institutioneel racisme voordoen.
*
Frans Boogaard 05-10-22, 21:57 Laatste update: 22:28

In een plenair debat vanavond, aangevraagd door Samira Rafaela (D66), kreeg zowel politiek Den Haag als Brussel er fors van langs. Nederlandse en andere Parlementsleden van links tot rechts hadden geen goed woord over voor de Nederlandse overheid, die duizenden gezinnen in het ongeluk stortte en veel gedupeerden nog steeds niet schadeloos heeft gesteld. ,,Rutte staat altijd vooraan om landen als Polen en Hongarije de maat te nemen. In plaats van de splinter in de ogen van anderen, kan hij beter naar de balk in zijn eigen oog kijken, aldus Michael Hoogeveen van JA21.

*Neem verantwoordelijkheid

*Eurocommissaris van Gelijkheid Helena Dalli werd verweten dat ze niks heeft gedaan om het schandaal vanuit Brussel aan te pakken. ,,Neem uw verantwoordelijkheid, en zorg in elk geval voor een moratorium op algoritmen, zo spoorde Rafaela haar aan. De Nederlandse belastingdienst gebruikte die om misbruik op te sporen en kwam door de computerprogrammas automatisch bij mensen van buitenlandse afkomst en vaak met een laag inkomen uit. ,,Algoritmen zonder regels kunnen levensverwoestende gevolgen hebben. Mensen mogen nooit meer met lege handen tegenover een computer komen te staan, aldus Kim van Sparrentak (GroenLinks).

Agnes Jongerius (PvdA): ,,We zitten al aan 25.000 slachtoffers en de teller loopt nog. Dit was niet de bedoeling, hoor je dan achteraf, maar de indruk blijft dat dit precies de bedoeling was. Tal van Europarlementarirs, ook buitenlandse, vinden het schandalig dat Nederland na de aanvankelijke doofpotoperatie nu ook de schadeloosstellingen nog weer traineert. En volgens Anja Hazekamp (Partij voor de Dieren) mag het daar niet bij blijven. ,,De regering moet daderschap erkennen en voelen wat ze heeft aangericht. Dit is het gevolg van een verzakelijkte neoliberale overheid die zichzelf kapot heeft bezuinigd.
*
Willen daden zien

*De Maltese Eurocommissaris van Gelijkheid kreeg van het Parlement weinig krediet. Ze schermde met een compendium met goede praktijken en Europese en nationale actieplannen. ,,Wij willen daden zien. Dit gaat wel over de rechtsstaat, aldus het Parlement. Bovendien staat het gegevensmisbruik in Nederland niet op zichzelf, ook grensbewakingsdienst Frontex en Europol springen veel te makkelijk met persoonsgegevens om, aldus de Franse Groene Saskia Bricmont.

De Slowaakse christendemocraat Peter Pollk zei dat institutioneel racisme zonder enig politiek of justitieel gevolg ook in zijn land aan de orde van de dag is. ,,Roma-kinderen worden automatisch in scholen voor kinderen met een leerachterstand geplaatst. Hun toekomst wordt vernietigd op basis van hun naam of huidskleur.
*
Geen reden voor meer daadkracht

*Dalli zag in de felle kritiek van het Parlement geen reden voor meer daadkracht. Ook in haar slotwoord hield ze het op beloften voor monitoring, de overtuiging dat Parlement en Justitie de toeslagenzaak in Nederland verder goed afwikkelen en de hoop dat andere landen lessen trekken uit de vermelding van het toeslagenschandaal in haar jaarlijkse rechtsstaatsverslag. De scepsis was van de gezichten van tal van Parlementsleden af te lezen.


https://www.ad.nl/politiek/europarle...taat~ab375069/

----------


## Revisor

ANP

vandaag, 17:58

*Topambtenaren logen mogelijk bij toeslagenverhoren, onderzoek naar meineed*

*Jan Kleinnijenhuis* 
verslaggever Nieuwsuur

De Rijksrecherche is een onderzoek gestart naar het mogelijk plegen van meineed bij de parlementaire ondervragingscommissie kinderopvangtoeslag. Dat melden verschillende bronnen aan _Nieuwsuur,_ en wordt bevestigd door het Openbaar Ministerie. Hoge ambtenaren van de Belastingdienst en het ministerie van Financin zouden bij de commissie niet de volledige waarheid hebben verteld.

De beslissing om een onderzoek te starten werd al in juni 2021 genomen, toen een groep gedupeerde ouders aangifte deed van meineed, zo bevestigt het parket Den Haag. Een beslissing tot eventuele vervolging is nog niet genomen. Het OM neemt de zaak hoog op: het heeft zowel het College van procureurs-generaal als het ministerie van Justitie en Veiligheid over de zaak genformeerd.

Centraal in het onderzoek staat een advies uit maart 2017, van de destijds hoogste jurist bij de afdeling Toeslagen van de Belastingdienst, Sandra Palmen-Schlangen. Dat zogeheten memo-Palmen concludeerde al ver voordat de toeslagenaffaire naar buiten kwam dat de Belastingdienst "laakbaar" had gehandeld. Palmen adviseerde dat ouders gecompenseerd moesten worden voor het handelen van de Belastingdienst.

Haar advies werd genegeerd en verdween in een la. En de Belastingdienst bleef vervolgens nog jaren procederen tegen ouders van wie de kinderopvangtoeslag onterecht en onrechtmatig was stopgezet.

Het memo-Palmen werd uiteindelijk vlak voor de verhoren van de parlementaire ondervragingscommissie, in oktober 2020, door het ministerie van Financin openbaar gemaakt na vragen van Tweede Kamerlid Pieter Omtzigt. Sindsdien wil de Tweede Kamer weten: waarom is in 2017 nooit iets met die memo gedaan? Dat had gedupeerde ouders in de toeslagenaffaire immers jaren aan ellende kunnen besparen.

*Geen herinnering aan memo
*
Voor de parlementaire ondervragingscommissie zei toenmalig directeur-generaal Jaap Uijlenbroek in 2020 dat het memo hem "op geen enkele manier ooit eerder heeft bereikt" dan toen het vlak voor de verhoren naar buiten kwam. De toenmalige hoogste ambtenaar van het ministerie van Financin Manon Leijten zei tegen de ondervragingscommissie dat zij zich niet kon herinneren het memo te hebben gelezen.

Tegelijkertijd bleek al tijdens de verhoren dat het memo-Palmen in het voorjaar van 2019 opnieuw was opgedoken bij het ministerie van Financin. Een reconstructie van _Trouw_ en _RTL Nieuws_ liet zien dat het memo werd besproken in aanwezigheid van zowel Uijlenbroek als Leijten. De conclusie dat de Belastingdienst "laakbaar" en onrechtmatig had gehandeld, belandde in ambtelijke stukken, maar verdween vervolgens voor een tweede keer. Het zou daarna nog maanden duren voordat het ministerie van Financin langzaam tot het inzicht kwam dat compensatie voor gedupeerde ouders onontkoombaar was.

Naar aanleiding van de reconstructie van _RTL Nieuws_ en _Trouw_ deed een groep gedupeerde ouders in de toeslagenaffaire in juni 2021 aangifte wegens meineed. De Rijksrecherche is inmiddels gestart met een onderzoek: de afgelopen maanden zijn verschillende betrokkenen gehoord in de zaak. Jaap Uijlenbroek zegt tegen _Nieuwsuur_: "Ik weet niet van een onderzoek door de Rijksrecherche." Manon Leijten laat weten "niet betrokken te zijn bij een onderzoek door de Rijksrecherche", en "dus ook niet gehoord" te zijn.

*Nieuw debat over memo*

Dinsdag debatteert de Tweede Kamer opnieuw over de nog openliggende vragen rond het memo-Palmen. Vorig jaar deed accountantsbureau PricewaterhouseCoopers (PwC) onderzoek naar de vraag hoe het memo tot twee keer toe kon verdwijnen, en wie binnen de Belastingdienst en het ministerie van Financin weet hadden van het advies van Sandra Palmen.

Namens de Kamer hebben Inge van Dijk (CDA) en Pieter Omtzigt het debat als zogeheten rapporteurs voorbereid. De Kamer heeft vorige week ingestemd met hun voorstel om de resterende onduidelijkheden rond het memo-Palmen voor te leggen aan de parlementaire enqutecommissie Fraudebeleid en Dienstverlening, waarvan de verhoren volgend jaar zomer zullen plaatsvinden.

Waar de rapporteurs in elk geval meer duidelijkheid over willen, is een e-mail van een voormalig lid van het managementteam van Toeslagen, kort nadat het memo in oktober 2020 openbaar werd. Daarin stelt het voormalig MT-lid dat het memo in 2017 wel degelijk als signaal is opgepakt, en dat zowel de toenmalig directeur-generaal van de Belastingdienst als staatsecretaris Eric Wiebes daarvan op de hoogte waren en hebben ingestemd. Het voormalige MT-lid, dat nog altijd een hoge functie binnen de Belastingdienst bekleedt, weigerde echter mee te werken aan het onderzoek door PwC.

_De toeslagenaffaire draait om duizenden ouders die door de Belastingdienst ten onrechte werden bestempeld als fraudeur, en soms torenhoge boetes moesten betalen. In 2019 trad in staatssecretaris van Financin Menno Snel af vanwege de kwestie. Nadat de voltallige parlementaire ondervragingscommissie een jaar later met harde conclusies kwam, diende het kabinet-Rutte III zijn ontslag in._


https://nos.nl/nieuwsuur/artikel/245...k-naar-meineed

----------


## Revisor

> Dat de hoogste rechters bij de Raad van State hierin meegingen is voor mij een indirecte bewijs dat de rechtspraak niet altijd onafhankelijk is. In principe weet ik dit via de praktijk al heel lang omdat bij cruciale wetgeving richting vreemdelingen en minderheden de hoogste rechters via hun rechtspraak een lijn uitzetten die tegemoet komt aan de wensen van de overheid.


https://www.maroc.nl/forums/wie-schr...ml#post5699001




> ...
> De hoogste rechters wisten dondersgoed waar ze mee bezig waren. Ik weet vrijwel zeker dat de harde lijn die de Raad van State doorvoerde, in overleg is gebeurt (formeel en informeel) met de overheid. Dat is met veel zaken zo, alleen hebben ze de ballen niet om dit eerlijk te zeggen. Immers de onafhankelijkheid van de rechtspraak komt hiermee in het geding.
> 
> Ow ja het waren toch maar allochtoontjes.


https://www.maroc.nl/forums/wie-schr...ml#post5704709





> Mijn mening is bekend:
> 
> Parlement is primair verantwoordelijk. Uit het blote hoofd, de harde lijn in de wetgeving is al ingezet rond 2007 door het parlement, ruim 4 jaar voor de Bulgarenfraude.
> 
> De bestuursrechtelijke rechters hebben de lijn van het parlement gewoon overgenomen.
> 
> Als je mijn reacties gelezen had dan zie je dat ik vragen stel over het klakkeloos aannemen/overnemen van de harde lijn van de wetgeving door de rechters c.q. De Raad van State (hoogste bestuurrechtertelijke instantie) is niet onafhankelijk. Aan de ene kant zijn adviseren ze de overheid maar aan de andere kant hebben zij het laatste woord over de wetgeving waarover ze adviseren.
> 
> Er zijn zat lagere bestuursrechters die hun twijfels hadden over de gevolgde lijn. Je ziet dat ze vaak als makke schaapjes de lijn van de Raad van State volgen omdat ze bang zijn natuurlijk voor hun carriere.
> ...


https://www.maroc.nl/forums/wie-schr...ml#post5705035





> ...
> 
> Ze geven niet zomaar advies, het is de belangrijkste adviesorgaan over wetgeving! Anyhow het Nederlands systeem schendt de trias-politica. En inderdaad komt daar dan nog bij dat rechters wetgeving niet aan de grondwet mogen toetsen.
> 
> ...


https://www.maroc.nl/forums/wie-schr...ml#post5705040





 
Ron Jue, voormalig bestuursrechter en auteur van het boek 'Onrecht in de rechtsbescherming'.Beeld Negin Zendegani

*Interview Bestuursrechtspraak*

*‘Herhaling van een toeslagenaffaire ligt op de loer’, zegt oud-rechter Ron Jue*

Meer dan 25 jaar was Ron Jue bestuursrechter. Nadat hij zijn toga definitief aan zijn kapstok hing, bleek uit de toeslagenaffaire dat hij en zijn collega’s flink tekort zijn geschoten. In zijn boek fileert hij de bestuursrechtspraak. 

*Isabel Baneke* 11 januari 2023, 01:00

Hij bestudeerde de tekst op zijn scherm nog eens. En nog eens. Daarop schoof Ron Jue zijn stoel naar achteren en haastte zich naar zijn echtgenote, die achterin de tuin ongewenste planten uit de grond stond te sjorren. Hosanna, riep hij haar toe, ik heb het goed gedaan!

“Mijn opluchting was niet gering”, blikt Jue op die zomerdag terug. “Na de toeslagenaffaire was ik mijn archief ingedoken. Had ik als bestuursrechter k zo’n zaak gedaan misschien? Had ik k de spijkerharde alles-of-nietslijn van de Raad van State gevolgd, waarbij in geval van fouten, fraude of onregelmatigheden de gehele toeslag werd teruggevorderd?”

Jue bleek tegendraads te zijn geweest. In de enige zaak die hij over kinderopvangtoeslag terugvond, uit 2012, had hij bepaald dat de ouder slechts een deel van het ontvangen voorschot terug moest betalen, het deel dat zij niet goed kon verantwoorden. Als bestuursrechter in Almelo passeerde hij het standpunt van de Belastingdienst, die vond dat de moeder eigenlijk helemaal geen aanspraak op de toeslag kon maken.

“Die keer heb ik het er gelukkig goed vanaf gebracht.” Maar Jue is streng voor zichzelf. “Ook ik ben vervreemd geweest van hen voor wie ik rechtsprak. Tot mijn spijt was het rechtssysteem met al zijn beginselen, wettelijke regels en jurisprudentie jarenlang het exclusieve toetsingskader voor mij. Pas na verloop van tijd besefte ik dat het rechtspreken beter kon en moest. De laatste tien jaar van mijn loopbaan ben ik extra aandacht gaan besteden aan de gevolgen van mijn uitspraak voor de burger.”

*Een pamflet over de zwaktes van het bestuursrecht*

Op de eettafel van Jues huis in Groesbeek, pal aan het Pieterpad, ligt een boek van zijn hand._ Onrecht in de rechtsbescherming_ staat er in kapitalen op de omslag. De bundel van 106 pagina’s is een pamflet over de tekortkomingen van de bestuursrechtspraak. In klare taal uit Jue kritiek: op de Raad van State, op zijn collega’s, op de Raad voor de Rechtspraak. Ook zichzelf spaart hij niet.

“Op 16 januari 2020 werd ik zeventig en was het tijd mijn collega’s uit Almelo en Arnhem op een afscheidsrede te trakteren”, licht hij de ontstaansgeschiedenis van het boek toe. “De hoofdmoot van die speech luidde dat wij bestuursrechters burgers te weinig rechtsbescherming bieden tegen het optreden van de overheid, terwijl dat toch de voornaamste reden van ons bestaan is. Ik wist toen nog niets van onze rol bij de toeslagenaffaire, moet je nagaan. Toen later aan het licht kwam dat wij hadden nagelaten de Belastingdienst te corrigeren, besloot ik mijn rede en publicaties in vakbladen uit te werken tot een boek.”

*Op feestjes en in kranten gaat het amper over het bestuursrecht*

Jue hoopt dat niet alleen juristen en rechtenstudenten zijn bundel ter hand nemen. “Iedere auteur wil natuurlijk veel gelezen worden, maar ik vind ook dat men beter begrip moet krijgen van het bestuursrecht.” Hij erkent dat dit juridische veld versnipperd oogt, met maar liefst vier hoogste bestuursrechters op even zovele deelterreinen. “Het bestuursrecht bestrijkt een groot gebied, van bouwvergunningen tot handhavingszaken, uitkeringen en subsidies. Maar dat betekent ook dat een heleboel mensen er weleens mee te maken krijgen.”

Om die reden verbaast het Jue dat het bestuursrecht een ondergeschoven kindje is. “In kranten en op feesten gaat het meestal over het strafrecht. Wie ik zeg dat ik bestuursrechter was, staart me glazig aan. Met mijn boek wil ik laten zien wat bestuursrechtspraak is, en hoe zwakheden in de bestuursrechtspraak tot de toeslagenaffaire hebben geleid.”

Een smet wil Jue het schandaal niet noemen. Wel drukt de kwestie bij tijd en wijle zwaar op zijn gemoed. “Hier, aan deze tafel, bracht _Ongekend Onrecht_ me het slechte nieuws.” In dat rapport, dat leidde tot de val van kabinet-Rutte III, concludeerde de parlementaire ondervragingscommissie Kinderopvangtoeslag eind 2020 dat de grondbeginselen van de rechtsstaat zijn geschonden. Ouders zijn ten onrechte bestempeld als fraudeurs en hun is kwade opzet verweten, terwijl ze slechts een kleine administratieve fout hadden gemaakt.

“In het rapport werd de bestuursrechtspraak – geheel terecht – de maat genomen”, zegt Jue. De commissie kwam tot de slotsom dat de ministeries en de rechtsspraak jarenlang bijdroegen aan ‘het in stand houden van spijkerharde uitvoering van de kinderopvangtoeslag.’ “Ik kreeg en krijg er de rillingen van. Ik was 25 jaar bestuursrechter geweest, en toch had ik niet in de gaten gehad dat het zo gigantisch mis kon gaan.” 
*
‘Herhaling ligt op de loer’*

Net zo verbijsterd is hij over de nasleep van de toeslagenaffaire. “Herhaling ligt op de loer. Zeker, de rechtbanken hebben zich verontschuldigd en beterschap beloofd, en er is een mooi reflectierapport verschenen. Maar met enkel aanbevelingen ben je er nog niet. Veranderingen moeten ook daadwerkelijk worden doorgevoerd, en tot dusver zie ik woorden zonder daden. Hoe gaan de elf rechtbanken die tips op de werkvloer oppakken? Ik ben er niet gerust op dat de heersende cultuur zo werkelijk wordt doorbroken.”

“Evenmin ben ik optimistisch over een broodnodige koerswijziging bij de hoogste bestuursrechter van het land, de afdeling bestuursrechtspraak van de Raad van State.” De oud-rechter haalt een interview aan uit _Trouw_, dat voorzitter Bart Jan van Ettekoven gaf na het verschijnen van _Ongekend Onrecht_. Op de vraag of de Belastingdienst in de rechtszaal wellicht te vaak het voordeel van de twijfel kreeg, antwoordde hij: ‘Zo werkt het bestuursrecht in algemene zin. Dat gaat ervan uit dat overheidsinstanties rechtmatig te werk gaan en de wet uitvoeren. De rechter gaat niet uit van het falen van het hele systeem.’

“Ik moest even naar adem happen toen ik dat las. Een bestuursrechter die ervan uitgaat dat de overheid het goed doet, de burger moet het tegendeel maar bewijzen? Onbestaanbaar. De rechter hoort neutraal te zijn, uit te gaan van niks, van niemand. Elders repte Van Ettekoven bovendien over de invloed van het politieke klimaat op de foute alles-of-nietslijn: het zou tien jaar geleden streng, strenger, strengst hebben gemoeten. Die houding toont dat de Raad van State te dicht op de politiek zit, toen en nu nog. Het Binnenhof mag de rechtspraak niet benvloeden, de rechter zou juist als tegenmacht moeten fungeren.”

----------


## Revisor

*De trias politica*

In zijn boek beperkt Jue zich niet enkel tot kritiek. Hij komt ook met een ‘verbeterprogramma’: elf actiepunten om onrecht bij de bestuursrechter terug te dringen. “Twee daarvan zijngamechangers. Ik stel allereerst voor dat we de bestuursrechtspraak weghalen bij de Raad van State en onderbrengen bij de rechterlijke macht. Daar hoort ze tezamen met alle andere rechtspraak thuis. Nu botst het: de n adviseert, de ander spreekt recht, en dat zijn verschillende disciplines.”

“Als hoogste adviseur van de overheid houdt de Raad van State natuurlijk rekening met politieke opvattingen, hij zetelt in het hokje van wetgeving en bestuur. Maar een bestuursrechter past niet in dat vak. Montesquieu wist al dat de machten gescheiden moeten blijven. Zo adviseert de bestuursrechter niet, maar toetst en beslist hij, in geschillen tussen overheid, uitvoerende macht en burger. Nam het bestuursorgaan zijn beslissing op juiste gronden? Daarbij moet hij zich laten leiden door rechtsfeiten, niet door politieke feiten.”

In de toeslagenaffaire bleek de bestuursrechter juist niet dit corrigerende sluitstuk van de trias politica te zijn. De politiek wilde frauderende burgers keihard aanpakken? De afdeling bestuursrechtspraak van de Raad van State voerde die wens uit. “Die politieke benvloeding wekt meer dan enkel de schijn van partijdigheid. En iedere schijn in die richting moet worden vermeden, wil bestuursrechtspraak nog geloofwaardig zijn voor burgers. We moeten ons goed realiseren dat het hele stelsel van de rechtspraak, van regels, gebaseerd is op het vertrouwen van mensen.”

*De bedrijfscultuur binnen de rechtbanken zelf moet op de schop*

Jues andere gamechanger gaat over de bedrijfscultuur binnen de rechtbanken zelf. “Rechters zijn solisten, het is ieder voor zich. Ze bespreken hun vonnissen niet met collega’s. Een rechter doet zijn zaken meestal af in zijn eentje, het geven en ontvangen van kritiek is zijn ding niet. Dat is niet goed. Wat mij betreft wordt die ivoren toren afgebroken, en wordt de rechtbank een lerende organisatie. Een organisatie die collegiaal overleg stimuleert, ook buiten de rechtszaal oog heeft voor contact met de burger en overheid, en die actief om feedback vraagt.” Hij is even stil. “En daar vervolgens iets mee doet, natuurlijk.”

In zowel zijn boek als het gesprek prijst Jue de Rotterdamse bestuursrechters die zich voorafgaand aan de toeslagenaffaire allesbehalve meegaand opstelden. Zij organiseerden zich wl, namen in hun vonnissen een afwijkend standpunt in, en vroegen buiten de rechtszaal collectief aandacht voor de onrechtvaardigheid van de alles-of-nietslijn.

“Het deed me denken aan mijn begintijd, toen ik met collega’s een sector bestuursrecht optuigde in Almelo. Ik kwam terecht in een groep nieuwe rechters en medewerkers van buiten de rechtspraak, door ingesleten patronen en oude gebruiken werden we niet gehinderd. We deelden kennis, we informeerden en corrigeerden elkaar, de deuren van collega’s stonden open. Later, toen ik in Arnhem aan de slag ging, ontdekte ik dat die doorgaans potdicht zijn bij bestuursrechters.”

Die afwijkende cultuur kwam de kwaliteit van de rechtspraak ten goede, merkte Jue. “Er ontstond een voedingsbodem voor ideen over nieuwe werkwijzen, in Almelo dokterden we een geheel eigen concept effectieve bestuursrechtspraak uit. In de doeltreffendheid van ons werk is doorgaans amper interesse op de vloer. Zo zochten we naar manieren om beter te communiceren met partijen, zowel in de rechtszaal als voorafgaand aan zittingen. Soms vergaten we ons te verplaatsen in de positie van met name de burger, zo bleek namelijk.”
Die belangstelling voor de gevolgen van zijn uitspraken keerde terug aan het einde van zijn loopbaan. “Nadat ik uit Almelo vertrok, werd ook ik opgeslokt door mijn dagelijkse bezigheden. Ik sprak alleen met mijn juridisch medewerker recht, overleggen deed ik niet langer. Ik werd een solist.”
*
Kritiek is gezond*

Wijsheid komt met de jaren, weet Jue, wiens toga tegenwoordig aan de kapstok hangt. “De laatste tien jaar als bestuursrechter heb ik ingezien dat individueel meesterschap onvoldoende is. Oog voor de maatschappelijke impact van uitspraken is minstens zo belangrijk. Sindsdien ben ik anders gaan omspringen met een te laat ingediend bezwaar of beroep. De jurisprudentie daarover vind ik ongekend hard. Doorgaans mag de overheid in de herkansing, de burger krijgt minder mogelijkheden daartoe. Dat kan zeer ontmoedigend zijn.”

Het veranderen van de houding en het gedrag van rechters zal niet vanzelf gaan. “Om de cultuur te doorbreken en woorden om te zetten tot daden, is er leiding met gezag nodig. Er is wel leiding. Presidenten, de Raad voor de Rechtspraak, er zijn mr dan genoeg teamvoorzitters. Maar zij houden zich enkel met bestuur en management bezig. Er mist gezag op de werkvloer zelf, mensen die leiding geven aan de inhoud van rechtspreken.”

In zijn boek doet Jue concrete voorstellen voor een stoelendans. “Ik realiseer me dat ik met mijn boek op veel tenen sta. Maar dat laat me betrekkelijk koud. Mijn doel is namelijk dat er meer kritiek komt op de bestuursrechtspraak. Hoe regels in elkaar zitten, wat de jurisprudentie is, of de techniek: dat kun je allemaal googelen. Toch voeren die onderwerpen de boventoon in het rechtsgebied. Ik pleit voor het stellen van andere vragen. Wat betekent dit nou? Had ik het ook anders kunnen doen? Die omslag zal leiden tot rechtvaardigheid en de menselijke maat.”

_Onrecht in de rechtsbescherming, Ron Jue, Uitgeverij Paris, 106 blz., € 19,50._
*
___________________________________________

Wie is Ron Jue?*

Ron Jue werd in 1950 geboren en groeide op in Gouda. Na een studie rechten was Jue veertien jaar lang universitair (hoofd)docent aan de faculteit Bestuurskunde van de Universiteit Twente. In 1991 verruilde hij de universiteit voor de rechtbank Almelo, waar hij als civiel rechter begon. Na een aantal jaar stapte hij over naar het bestuursrecht. In 2020 trok hij zijn toga definitief uit. Jue heeft vier volwassen kinderen en woont met zijn vrouw in Groesbeek.


https://www.trouw.nl/nieuws/herhalin...-jue~b4a05f88/

----------

